# The Official "Rank My Villagers!" Thread



## Chris (May 2, 2020)

There are too many threads of this nature cluttering up the board, so here is your one-stop place for asking people to rank your villagers. 

Remember that everyone is entitled to their own opinion, so please do not take offence if someone's interpretation is different from your own.


----------



## bluetortis26 (May 2, 2020)

Rank my villagers:
(My personal list)
10. Anicotti
9. Renee
8. Robin
7. Zell
6. Hamlet
5. Rooney
4. Hornsby.
3. Purrl
2. Raymond
1. Beau


----------



## Zura (May 2, 2020)

Um ok so we're doing it here instead of the basement aight

10. Chops
9. Rowan
8. Coco
7. Lucky
6. Fauna
5. Ankha
4. Elvis
3. Rodeo
2. Katt
1. Tabby


----------



## Blueskyy (May 2, 2020)

This is personally my dream 10 villagers for now and I love them all.

Sherb, Reneigh, Raymond, Audie, Judy, Roald, Aurora, Wolfgang, Blanche, Apollo


----------



## FaerieRose (May 2, 2020)

Apollo, Colton, Diana, Kiki, Lionel, Lyman, Patty, Rodeo, Shari, and Wade.


----------



## xara (May 2, 2020)

Zura said:


> Um ok so we're doing it here instead of the basement aight
> 
> 10. Chops
> 9. Rowan
> ...



10. chops 
9. tabby 
8. elvis 
7. rowan 
6. ankha 
5. rodeo
4. coco
3. lucky 
2. katt 
1. fauna


----------



## Thanedd (May 2, 2020)

My personal list (I have 9 so far)

1.Drago 
2.Sprinkle
3.Phoebe
4.Gayle
5.Naomi
6.Ribbot
7.Leopold
8.Savannah
9.Biff

Let's see your own opinion about them


----------



## Jas (May 2, 2020)

here's my list! curious to see what people think -

gayle, agnes, hamphrey, pierce, blanche, ozzie, freya, audie, marina


----------



## Thanedd (May 2, 2020)

Jas said:


> here's my list! curious to see what people think -
> 
> gayle, agnes, hamphrey, pierce, blanche, ozzie, freya, audie, marina



1.Audie
2.Blanche
3.Freya
4.Gayle
5.Ozzie
6.Marina
7.Pierce ( he would be higher on my ranking as I actually think he looks very cool but I just don't like jocks)
8.Agnes
9.Hamphrey


----------



## psyence (May 2, 2020)

here is mine! molly might be replaced by coco later on...


----------



## seularin (May 2, 2020)

10. tank
9. bruce
8. portia
7. freckles
6. chevre
5. sprinkles
4. katt
3. pietro
2. marina
1. zucker

! working on moving out tank & bruce


----------



## xara (May 2, 2020)

Thanedd said:


> My personal list (I have 9 so far)
> 
> 1.Drago ❤
> 2.Sprinkle
> ...



9. naomi 
8. drago 
7. leopold 
6. savannah 
5. ribbot 
4. biff 
3. phoebe 
2. gayle 
1. sprinkle <3


----------



## Thanedd (May 2, 2020)

psyence said:


> View attachment 252019
> here is mine! molly might be replaced by coco later on...




1. Whitney 
2. Audie
3. Lucky
4. Sherb
5. Fang
6. Ketchup
7. Molly
8. Muffy
9. Raymond
10.Marshal


----------



## 0ni (May 2, 2020)

I got all my dream villagers now so the island hopping/auction hopping nightmare is over !

here are my residents:

- Marina
- Raymond
- Judy
- Beau
- Coco
- Genji
- Apollo
- Zucker
- Molly
- Dotty


----------



## xara (May 2, 2020)

psyence said:


> View attachment 252019
> here is mine! molly might be replaced by coco later on...



you have such good villagers omg

10. muffy
9. raymond
8. lucky
7. whitney
6. molly
5. fang
4. marshal
3. sherb
2. ketchup
1. audie


----------



## Ichiban (May 2, 2020)

should probably mention these are my guys lmao

10. Camofrog
9. Bob
8. Tangy
7. Eugene
6. Cyd
5. Audie
4. Kyle
3. Lolly
2. Scoot
1. Punchy


----------



## solace (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Tiffany (May 2, 2020)

raymond,egbert,cobb,walt,roald,patty,purrl,paula,beau and ellie. i really want stitches,molly and shep.


----------



## solace (May 2, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> 10. Camofrog
> 9. Bob
> 8. Tangy
> 7. Eugene
> ...


In my opinion: 

1. Bob
2. Kyle
3. Punchy
4. Lolly
5. Camofrog
6. Tangy
7. Scoot
8. Audie
9. Eugene
10. Cyd


----------



## Ichiban (May 2, 2020)

solace said:


> View attachment 252036


10. deirdre
9. raymond
8. bunnie
7. francine
6. zucker
5. fauna
4. kitty
3. sprocket
2. kabuki
1. lolly


----------



## solace (May 2, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> 10. deirdre
> 9. raymond
> 8. bunnie
> 7. francine
> ...


That is cool you like Kabuki. For some reason, this wave (ACNH) people don't seem to like him compared to ACNL.

It was hard to rate all of your villagers, since I have not yet obtained Cyd or Audie yet. It was based purely on design! But all around great villagers


----------



## Ichiban (May 2, 2020)

solace said:


> That is cool you like Kabuki. For some reason, this wave (ACNH) people don't seem to like him compared to ACNL.
> 
> It was hard to rate all of your villagers, since I have not yet obtained Cyd or Audie yet. It was based purely on design! But all around great villagers


haha i had him in new leaf, he's great, i like your group too and my ranking was based on design too lol


----------



## Meesha (May 2, 2020)




----------



## solace (May 2, 2020)

Eiji said:


> I got all my dream villagers now so the island hopping/auction hopping nightmare is over !
> 
> here are my residents:
> 
> ...


This one is tough because I have played with everyone save Judy. So here goes:

1. Beau
2. Zucker
3. Genji
4. Raymond
5. Dotty
6. Coco
7. Marina
8. Judy
9. Apollo
10. Molly


----------



## usa-chan (May 2, 2020)

psyence said:


> View attachment 252019
> here is mine! molly might be replaced by coco later on...


lol we almost have the same exact villagers!

10. sherb (i don't really like goats, but he's still a cutie!)
9. ketchup 
8. lucky
7. molly
6. raymond
5. whitney
4. marshal
3. audie
2. fang
1. muffy (she's my absolute bestie in my town so i adore her!)


----------



## Ichiban (May 2, 2020)

Meesha said:


> View attachment 252045


1. Punchy
2. Kyle
3. Elvis
4. Shep
5. Audie
6. Fang
7. Maple
8. Dizzy
9. Roscoe
10. Freya


----------



## 0ni (May 2, 2020)

psyence said:


> View attachment 252019
> here is mine! molly might be replaced by coco later on...



A tough one but here goes:

1. Raymond
2. Fang
3. Molly
4. Marshall
5. Whitney
6. Sherb
7. Audie
8. Lucky
9. Ketchup
10. Muffy


----------



## Meesha (May 2, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> 1. Punchy
> 2. Kyle
> 3. Elvis
> 4. Shep
> ...


I love punchy too  (Roscoe is #1 in my <3 tho)


----------



## solace (May 2, 2020)

These are my villagers residing on my second island. This should be interesting because like I said it's my second island and I just let things happen. Also, the tenth villager is *Whitney* I found while randomly island hopping.


----------



## Minimasher (May 2, 2020)

10 being my least favourite 1 being my favourite

10. Olaf
9. Pekoe
8. Coco
7. Diana
6. Daisy
5. Reneigh
4. Bluebear
3. Rudy
2. Ozzie
1. Moe


----------



## Raz (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Meesha (May 2, 2020)

solace said:


> These are my villagers residing on my second island. This should be interesting because like I said it's my second island and I just let things happen. Also, the tenth villager is *Whitney* I found while randomly island hopping. View attachment 252063


1. Lolly
2. Bill
3. Whitney
4. Melba
5. Colton
6. Wade
7. Murphy
8. Mott
9. Sherb
10. Julia


----------



## Jared:3 (May 2, 2020)

wait what is the mobile app called for ACNH?


----------



## Ichiban (May 2, 2020)

Minimasher said:


> 10 being my least favourite 1 being my favourite
> 
> 10. Olaf
> 9. Pekoe
> ...


10. daisy
9. bluebear
8. reneigh
7. ozzie
6. pekoe
5. diana
4. moe
3. olaf
2. coco
1. rudy


----------



## Raz (May 2, 2020)

solace said:


> These are my villagers residing on my second island. This should be interesting because like I said it's my second island and I just let things happen. Also, the tenth villager is *Whitney* I found while randomly island hopping. View attachment 252063


1-BILL

<there's an ocean between the first and second spots, Bill is too good>

2- Julia
3- Murphy
4- Lolly
5- Murphy
6- Sherb 
7- Melba
8- Colton
9- Wade
10- Mott


----------



## Ichiban (May 2, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> wait what is the mobile app called for ACNH?


 nintendo switch online app lol


----------



## Minimasher (May 2, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> 10. daisy
> 9. bluebear
> 8. reneigh
> 7. ozzie
> ...


Oh nice, ours are almost reversed though haha. Glad to see you have Rudy as your number one


----------



## Raz (May 2, 2020)

Raz said:


> 1-BILL
> 
> <there's an ocean between the first and second spots, Bill is too good>
> 
> ...


Just saw that I have Murphy listed twice. Whitney is the number 3


----------



## solace (May 2, 2020)

Raz said:


> Just saw that I have Murphy listed twice. Whitney is the number 3


You want Murphy too, then? 

Okay, you get Bill and Murphy  

To be honest: I didn't like his beady eyes at first, but he is a sassy crank. Not half bad. He and Sherb get along quite well. Cute little dynamic.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (May 2, 2020)

Here are my villagers:


Spoiler: My Villagers









My personal ranking would be:
1. Peanut
2. Fauna
3. Marina
4. Chevre
5. Diana
6. Sherb
7. Flora
8. Cherry
9. Francine 
10. Merengue

Curious what others think!


----------



## Raz (May 2, 2020)

solace said:


> You want Murphy too, then?
> 
> Okay, you get Bill and Murphy
> 
> To be honest: I didn't like his beady eyes at first, but he is a sassy crank. Not half bad. He and Sherb get along quite well. Cute little dynamic.


I don't know why, but he kinda looks like a lazy villager haha. If you haven't told me he's a cranky, I would never guess.

	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020



solace said:


> You want Murphy too, then?
> 
> Okay, you get Bill and Murphy
> 
> To be honest: I didn't like his beady eyes at first, but he is a sassy crank. Not half bad. He and Sherb get along quite well. Cute little dynamic.


Ok, I JUST saw that and I can't help but to think of an animal crossing game with Bill Murphy in it hahaha


----------



## solace (May 2, 2020)

thegunpowderincident said:


> Here are my villagers:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Villagers
> ...


In NL Peanut, Fauna and Diana lived together in one of my towns! Great villagers. I can rank this one fair and square since I have played with all these villagers at one point.

Here goes:
1. Fauna
2. Sherb
3. Peanut
4. Diana
5. Francine
6. Merengue
7. Marina
8. Chevre
9. flora
10. Cherry

	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020



Raz said:


> I don't know why, but he kinda looks like a lazy villager haha. If you haven't told me he's a cranky, I would never guess.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020
> 
> ...



Amazing that you put that together. Mad word play skills  

I think his color scheme gives off the aura lazy. Murphy has a mouth on him, that's for sure!

	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020

Oh yeah Bill Murray....


----------



## xara (May 3, 2020)

thegunpowderincident said:


> Here are my villagers:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Villagers
> ...



10. francine 
9. flora
8. peanut 
7. cherry 
6. merengue 
5. sherb 
4. chèvre 
3. marina 
2. fauna 
1. diana 

you have such good villagers!


----------



## Climbintospace (May 3, 2020)

Ugh I am at the point where I am really happy with my villagers so I am having a hard time actually ranking them but here it goes:

1. Pietro
2. Marshal 
3. Marina 
4. Bunnie 
5. Zucker 
6. Stitches 
7. Octavian 
8. Judy 
9. Rudy 
10. Molly (only bc she is the newest and I couldn’t bond with her properly yet)

In my head it’s actually more like:
1. Pietro 
2. Marshal 
3. Everyone else


----------



## xara (May 3, 2020)

Climbintospace said:


> Ugh I am at the point where I am really happy with my villagers so I am having a hard time actually ranking them but here it goes:
> 
> 1. Pietro
> 2. Marshal
> ...



10. pietro 
9. judy 
8. bunnie 
7. octavian 
6. stitches
5. molly 
4. marina 
3. marshal
2. marina 
1. rudy


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 3, 2020)

kinda hesitating posting here at first because my fav villagers aren't really everyone's popular dreamies i feel like, they're just my preferred or sentimental to me so i _might _take it personally lol but yeah like OP said, everyone has their own opinions

so rank them <333


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (May 3, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> kinda hesitating posting here at first because my fav villagers aren't really everyone's popular dreamies i feel like, they're just my preferred or sentimental to me so i _might _take it personally lol but yeah like OP said, everyone has their own opinions
> 
> so rank them <333



10. shari
9. apple
8. lyman
7. maple
6. fauna
5. marina
4. jeremiah
3 marshal
2. punchy
1. tom


----------



## Rowlet28 (May 3, 2020)




----------



## xara (May 3, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> kinda hesitating posting here at first because my fav villagers aren't really everyone's popular dreamies i feel like, they're just my preferred or sentimental to me so i _might _take it personally lol but yeah like OP said, everyone has their own opinions
> 
> so rank them <333



your villagers are cuties! 

10. shari 
9. apple 
8. jeremiah 
7. tom 
6. maple 
5. lyman 
4. punchy 
3. marshal 
2. marina 
1. fauna


----------



## Dormire (May 3, 2020)

I'm curious what the majority thinks of my cuties.






It's Jacques, Mitzi, Raymond, Cheri, Diana, Merengue, Fang, Snake, Marshal and Cherry.

Personal ranking would be:
1.Mitzi
2. Raymond
3. Marshal
4. Jacques
5. Merengue
6. Snake
7. Cherry
8. Cheri
9. Fang
10. Diana


----------



## xara (May 3, 2020)

Dormire said:


> I'm curious what the majority thinks of my cuties.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10. snake 
9. jacques 
8. raymond 
7. mitzi 
6. merengue 
5. cherry
4. fang 
3. marshal 
2. cheri 
1. diana


----------



## brockbrock (May 3, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> kinda hesitating posting here at first because my fav villagers aren't really everyone's popular dreamies i feel like, they're just my preferred or sentimental to me so i _might _take it personally lol but yeah like OP said, everyone has their own opinions
> 
> so rank them <333



1. Punchy (ofc)
2. Fauna
3. Maple
4. Marina
5. Lyman
6. Marshal
7. Tom
8. Jeremiah
9. Apple
10. Shari


----------



## xara (May 3, 2020)

mewto28 said:


> View attachment 252223



10. freckles 
9. dom 
8. raymond 
7. judy 
6. merengue 
5. lucky 
4. cube 
3. sherb 
2. marshal 
1. dobie


----------



## Rowlet28 (May 3, 2020)

xara said:


> 10. freckles
> 9. dom
> 8. raymond
> 7. judy
> ...


Dobie is my favorite Cranky so I don't mind. Sherb is my favorite out of the new villagers.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 3, 2020)

magicaldonkey2 said:


> 10. shari
> 9. apple
> 8. lyman
> 7. maple
> ...





xara said:


> your villagers are cuties!
> 
> 10. shari
> 9. apple
> ...





brockbrock said:


> 1. Punchy (ofc)
> 2. Fauna
> 3. Maple
> 4. Marina
> ...



this thread actually helpful if you couldn't decide who to let go, in replacement of another dreamie lol
the way shari is #10 if i had to rank as well  i wish there were more uchi options....


----------



## xara (May 3, 2020)

Meesha said:


> View attachment 252045



10. kyle 
9. shep 
8. roscoe 
7. elvis 
6. maple 
5. punchy 
4. dizzy
3. fang 
2. freya 
1. audie


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (May 3, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> this thread actually helpful if you couldn't decide who to let go, in replacement of another dreamie lol
> the way shari is #10 if i had to rank as well  i wish there were more uchi options....



whispers: hazel or cherry would probably be the coolest uchi villahers imo-


----------



## xara (May 3, 2020)

solace said:


> These are my villagers residing on my second island. This should be interesting because like I said it's my second island and I just let things happen. Also, the tenth villager is *Whitney* I found while randomly island hopping. View attachment 252063



10. mott 
9. bill 
8. colton 
7. melba 
6. wade 
5. whitney
4. sherb 
3. julia 
2. murphy 
1. lolly


----------



## Lethalia (May 3, 2020)

AndyP08 said:


> This is personally my dream 10 villagers for now and I love them all.
> 
> Sherb, Reneigh, Raymond, Audie, Judy, Roald, Aurora, Wolfgang, Blanche, Apollo
> 
> View attachment 251907



10. Judy
9. Raymond
8. Sherb
7. Reneigh
6. Aurora
5. Roald
4. Audie
3. Blanche
2. Apollo
1. Wolfgang



FaerieRose said:


> View attachment 251948View attachment 251950View attachment 251951View attachment 251959View attachment 251952
> View attachment 251953View attachment 251954View attachment 251955View attachment 251956View attachment 251960
> Apollo, Colton, Diana, Kiki, Lionel, Lyman, Patty, Rodeo, Shari, and Wade.



10. Colton
9. Shari
8. Patty
7. Wade
6. Lionel
5. Kiki
4. Lyman
3. Diana
2. Rodeo
1. Apollo


----------



## xara (May 3, 2020)

Raz said:


> View attachment 252064



10. soleil 
9. alfonso 
8. camofrog 
7. megan 
6. phoebe
5. antonio
4. marcie 
3. fang
2. marina
1. felicity


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 3, 2020)

Here my current villagers:






Here's my personal ranking of them:

1. Alfonso
2. Rosie
3. Gayle
4. Maple
5. Diana
6. Butch
7. Ruby
8. Zucker
9. Bubbles
10. Jakey

Most of them are dreamies I wanted! Interested to see if anyone ranks them 

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020



Dormire said:


> I'm curious what the majority thinks of my cuties.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oof, you have some cuties! Here's my ranking:

1. Diana
2. Fang
3. Mitzi
4. Marshal
5. Merengue
6. Raymond
7. Cheri
8. Cherry
9. Jacques
10. Snake


----------



## wolfie1 (May 3, 2020)

mewto28 said:


> View attachment 252223



1. Cube
2. Merengue
3. Marshal
4. Raymond
5. Sherb
6. Dom
7. Judy
8. Freckles
9. Dobie
10. Lucky


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 3, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> kinda hesitating posting here at first because my fav villagers aren't really everyone's popular dreamies i feel like, they're just my preferred or sentimental to me so i _might _take it personally lol but yeah like OP said, everyone has their own opinions
> 
> so rank them <333



You have quite a few cuties! My personal ranking:

1. Fauna
2. Punchy
3. Maple
4. Marshal
5. Marina
6. Tom
7. Jeremiah
8. Apple
9. Shari
10. Lyman


----------



## wolfie1 (May 3, 2020)

peachycrossing9 said:


> Here my current villagers:
> 
> View attachment 252261



1. Alfonso
2. Butch
3. Gayle
4. Rosie
5. Maple
6. Zucker
7. Jakey
8. Bubbles
9. Diana
10. Ruby

1-5 were pretty difficult to rank, I love them all lol.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 3, 2020)

wolfie1 said:


> 1. Alfonso
> 2. Butch
> 3. Gayle
> 4. Rosie
> ...



Omg, good to see another fellow Alfonso stan! He's the best baby :3


----------



## wolfie1 (May 3, 2020)

peachycrossing9 said:


> Omg, good to see another fellow Alfonso stan! He's the best baby :3



I haven't personally had him in my island but my SO had him back in New Leaf and he was so sweet!
EDIT: Called Alfonso "it" lmao. Poor baby.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 3, 2020)

wolfie1 said:


> I haven't personally had it in my island but my SO had him back in New Leaf and he was so sweet!



He's such a sweetheart, I'm obsessed with him xD I have his amiibo so I make sure to always have him in my towns/island.


----------



## Madrox6 (May 3, 2020)

These are my villagers! I'm really content with all of them for now, but I wonder how others would rank them


----------



## wolfie1 (May 3, 2020)

Madrox6 said:


> These are my villagers! I'm really content with all of them for now, but I wonder how others would rank them
> 
> View attachment 252265



1. Fang
2. Pierce
3. Merengue
4. Raymond
5. Ketchup
6. Marina
7. Tipper
8. Phoebe
9. Kidd
10. Lucky

If Tipper didn't have those eyes, I'd rank her higher, but I just can't stand them lol.


----------



## Verecund (May 3, 2020)

peachycrossing9 said:


> Here my current villagers:
> 
> 1. Alfonso
> 2. Rosie
> ...



1. Ruby
2. Rosie
3. Diana
4. Gayle
5. Jakey
6. Maple
7. Alfonso
8. Butch
9. Bubbles
10. Zucker



Madrox6 said:


> These are my villagers! I'm really content with all of them for now, but I wonder how others would rank them



1. Fang
2. Pierce
3. Raymond
4. Merengue
5. Ketchup
6. Phoebe
7. Kidd
8. Marina
9. Lucky
10. Tipper


Here are my villagers, in no particular order:

Diva
Cobb
Apple
Nate
Ava
Chadder
Nibbles
Judy
Goldie
Bruce


----------



## Bwazey (May 3, 2020)

Gosh this is a tough one!

1. Flora
2. Chief
3. Ankha
4. Maple
5. Pietro
6.Cherry
7. Beau
8. Avery
9. Walker
10. Audie

I love all my villagers very much and I hate to put Audie last. I like to think they’re all externally close together in terms of favorites.


----------



## Lethalia (May 4, 2020)

psyence said:


> View attachment 252019
> here is mine! molly might be replaced by coco later on...





psyence said:


> View attachment 252019
> here is mine! molly might be replaced by coco later on...



10. Lucky
9. Raymond
8. Muffy
7. Molly
6. Sherb
5. Ketchup
4. Audie
3. Marshal
2. Whitney
1. Fang



solace said:


> View attachment 252036



10. Zucker
9. Deirdre
8. Raymond
7. Fauna
6. Francine
5. Sprocket
4. Lolly
3. Bunnie
2. Kabuki
1. Kitty

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



Meesha said:


> View attachment 252045



WOW, you have such cute villagers. This is the hardest time I had ranking a list, since there isn't one I actually dislike.

10. Dizzy
9. Freya
8. Kyle
7. Audie
6. Elvis
5. Shep
4. Maple
3. Roscoe
2. Punchy
1. Fang



solace said:


> These are my villagers residing on my second island. This should be interesting because like I said it's my second island and I just let things happen. Also, the tenth villager is *Whitney* I found while randomly island hopping. View attachment 252063



9. Sherb
8. Colton
7. Julia
6. Bill
5. Wade
4. Lolly
3. Melba
2. Murphy
1. Mott



Raz said:


> View attachment 252064



10. Marcie
9. Megan
8. Soleil
7. Marina
6. Alfonso
5. Antonio
4. Camofrog
3. Felicity
2. Phoebe
1. Fang



thegunpowderincident said:


> Here are my villagers:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Villagers
> ...



10. Francine
9. Chevre
8. Marina
7. Fauna
6. Sherb
5. Peanut
4. Cherry
3. Merengue
2. Diana
1. Flora


----------



## Dustbird (May 4, 2020)

Here are mine, all dreamies though I'm considering swapping Bunnie for Wolfgang:

1. Erik
2. Fauna
3. Dobie
4. Kyle
5. Deirdre
6. Audie
7. Whitney
8. Ribbot
9. Molly
10. Bunnie

I'm _really _curious to see how others would rate them!


----------



## JKDOS (May 4, 2020)

(Ordered by move-in date)

1. Al
2. Ankha
3. Lolly
4. Mitzi
5. Punchy
6. Graham
7. Bianca
8. Wolfgang
9. Tybalt (Incoming)
10. Pashmina (Incoming)


----------



## xxxxnatalie (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Kirara (May 4, 2020)

Hi! Here is my current villagers, I think too much  lazy and smug..any suggestions for the 10th?


----------



## Meelie (May 4, 2020)

Here’s my list! Curious to see what others think of my villagers ~~
10. Savannah
 9. Monty
 8. Bubbles
 7. O’Hare
 6. Shari
 5. Camofrog
 4. Marina
 3. Erik
 2. Teddy
 1. Cheri


----------



## skogkyst (May 4, 2020)

For me, this is what I have so far:

10. Agent S - She's not bad, but she's not my favorite. I just don't like the peppy dialogue a lot. Her design isn't something I like a lot.
09. Mira - I like Mira quite a bit, but unfortunately I haven't gotten to know her really well. She just moved in this weekend.
08. Marina - Marina is sweet but she's a bit bland. She doesn't bring a lot to my island that Fauna and Zucker both can't cover.
07. Octavian - He's a fun addition to my island, but he's not permanent. I like him quite a bit.
06. Huck - Huck is my favorite little frog! I love his house and design, I lucked out on my Smug campsite villager.
05. Bill - Bill is great. As one of my starters, I feel a certain connection to him. I wish he would give me his picture already, though!
04. Zucker - He's super childish, but I love Zucker.
03. Blanche - She's nice and proper, has an amazing house and design, and always wears the ugly shirts I give her.
02. Bruce - Consider this a tie with #1.
01. Fauna - The nicest deer I've ever met   She's really one of the most pleasant villagers on the island


----------



## Ichiban (May 4, 2020)

Kirara said:


> Hi! Here is my current villagers, I think too much  lazy and smug..any suggestions for the 10th?


9. beau
8.julian
7. judy
6. stitches
5. raymond
4. marshal
3. apollo
2. bob
1. audie

very basic

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



xxxxnatalie said:


> View attachment 252863


10. annalisa
9. reneigh
8. hans
7. wendy
6. bam
5. sherb
4. dobie
3. ankha
2. drago
1. mitzi


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 4, 2020)

10. I
9. can't
8. rank
7. my
6. villagers
5. I
4. love
3. them
2. all
1. Tom


----------



## CrestFallen (May 4, 2020)

My dreamies list  already have half of them!

1. Merengue
2. Coco
3. Pashima
4. Flora
5. Tank
6. Anabelle
7. Antonio 
8. Lily
9. Lolly
10. Ozzie


----------



## petaI (May 4, 2020)

rank my current villagers!!


----------



## Rasha (May 4, 2020)

Senketsu said:


> View attachment 252975rank my current villagers!!



I love wolf villagers so I'll rank you list!
10-Melba
9- Alfonso
8- Agnes
7- Roald
6-Marina
5-Bianca
4-Raymond
3-Whitney
2-Audie
1-Wolfgang <3
-----------------
Please rank my dreamie list:
1-Wolfgang 
2-Lobo
3-Bruce
4-Kyle
5-Audie
6-Chief
7-Fang
8-Freya
9-Skye
10-Beau


----------



## petaI (May 4, 2020)

Baha said:


> Please rank my dreamie list:
> 1-Wolfgang
> 2-Lobo
> 3-Bruce
> ...



based on personal preference

1. audie
2. wolfgang
3. beau
4. freya
5. fang
6. skye
7. chief
8. lobo
9. bruce
10. kyle


----------



## Khte (May 4, 2020)

I'd like to try this! I'll also rank other's villagers once I take a look through the thread <3

*My Villagers and personal list for them*
1. Goldie
2. Kyle
3. Fang
4. Audie
5. Lucky
6. Freya
7. Biskit
8. Cherry
9. Daisy
10. Chief


----------



## sunfish (May 4, 2020)

Khte said:


> I'd like to try this! I'll also rank other's villagers once I take a look through the thread <3
> 
> *My Villagers and personal list for them*
> 1. Goldie
> ...



All of them are such good dogs and wolves! Here are my preferences:
1. Kyle
2. Daisy
3. Audie
4. Lucky
5. Freya
6. Biskit
7. Goldie
8. Chief
9. Fang
10. Cherry

----

Here's the list of my current villagers, and my own personal ranking! I'm interested to see how others would rate them!
1. Kid Cat
2. Coco
3. Lily
4. Julian
5. Static
6. Reneigh
7. Vivian
8. Flora
9. Zucker
10. Lucky


----------



## Ichiban (May 4, 2020)

sunfish said:


> Here's the list of my current villagers, and my own personal ranking! I'm interested to see how others would rate them!
> 1. Kid Cat
> 2. Coco
> 3. Lily
> ...



10. julian
9. flora
8. reneigh
7. lucky
6. kid cat
5. vivian
4. lily
3. zucker
2. static
1. coco

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020




reposting my list


----------



## idklol58258 (May 4, 2020)

10/10 dreamies


----------



## Koala92 (May 4, 2020)




----------



## brockbrock (May 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 253075
> reposting my list



1. Punchy
2. Bob
3. Audie
4. Scoot
5. Lolly
6. Kyle
7. Camofrog
8. Cyd
9. Tangy
10. Eugene 

IMO


----------



## cloud_fluff (May 4, 2020)

Koala92 said:


> View attachment 253113




Marshal
Ankha
Erik
Lucky
Freya
Bruce
Raymond
Coco
Aurora
Bella

Bella scares me a little


----------



## Ichiban (May 4, 2020)

Koala92 said:


> View attachment 253113


10. freya
9. lucky
8. bella
7. raymond
6. marshal
5. aurora
4. bruce
3. ankha
2. erik
1. coco


----------



## voltairenism (May 4, 2020)

Koala92 said:


> View attachment 253113


1. Coco
2. Lucky
3. Ankha
(I also have these haha)
4. Marshal
5. Bruce
6. Raymond
7. Aurora
8. Erik
9. Freya
10. Bella

I like all of them!!

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> 10. julian
> 9. flora
> 8. reneigh
> 7. lucky
> ...


1. Kyle
2. Bob
3. Punchy
4. Tangy
5. Scoot
6. Cyd
7. Lolly
8. Camofrog
9. Audie
10. Eugene


----------



## Verecund (May 4, 2020)

CrestFallen said:


> My dreamies list  already have half of them!
> 
> 1. Merengue
> 2. Coco
> ...



1. Lolly
2. Anabelle
3. Lily
4. Coco
5. Tank
6. Flora
7. Merengue
8. Pashmina
9. Antonio
10. Ozzie



Senketsu said:


> rank my current villagers!!



1. Roald
2. Audie
3. Raymond
4. Bianca
5. Agnes
6. Melba
7. Whitney
8. Marina
9. Wolfgang
10. Alfonso



Baha said:


> Please rank my dreamie list:
> 1-Wolfgang
> 2-Lobo
> 3-Bruce
> ...



1. Bruce
2. Lobo
3. Audie
4. Fang
5. Skye
6. Beau
7. Freya
8. Kyle
9. Wolfgang
10. Chief



Khte said:


> I'd like to try this! I'll also rank other's villagers once I take a look through the thread <3
> 
> *My Villagers and personal list for them*
> 1. Goldie
> ...



1. Audie
2. Fang
3. Goldie
4. Freya
5. Biskit
6. Kyle
7. Daisy
8. Lucky
9. Chief
10. Cherry



sunfish said:


> Here's the list of my current villagers, and my own personal ranking! I'm interested to see how others would rate them!
> 1. Kid Cat
> 2. Coco
> 3. Lily
> ...



1. Kid Cat
2. Lily
3. Flora
4. Static
5. Coco
6. Reneigh
7. Vivian
8. Lucky
9. Julian
10. Zucker



FreeHelium said:


> reposting my list



1. Bob
2. Lolly
3. Audie
4. Tangy
5. Punchy
6. Cyd
7. Kyle
8. Camofrog
9. Scoot
10. Eugene



Wolfling said:


> 10/10 dreamies



1. Bob
2. Sherb
3. Judy
4. Roald
5. Raymond
6. Chrissy
7. Gayle
8. Cyd
9. Paula
10. Julian



Koala92 said:


> View attachment 253113



1. Marshal
2. Bruce
3. Raymond
4. Freya
5. Coco
6. Erik
7. Ankha
8. Aurora
9. Bella
10. Lucky

----------

My villagers:

- Diva
- Cobb
- Apple
- Nate
- Ava
- Chadder
- Nibbles
- Judy
- Goldie
- Bruce


----------



## voltairenism (May 4, 2020)

Dustbird said:


> Here are mine, all dreamies though I'm considering swapping Bunnie for Wolfgang:
> 
> 1. Erik
> 2. Fauna
> ...


1. Kyle
2. Ribbot
3. Dobie
4. Whitney
5. Bunnie
6. Deirdre
7. Fauna
8. Erik
9. Audie
10. Molly



skogkyst said:


> For me, this is what I have so far:
> 
> 10. Agent S - She's not bad, but she's not my favorite. I just don't like the peppy dialogue a lot. Her design isn't something I like a lot.
> 09. Mira - I like Mira quite a bit, but unfortunately I haven't gotten to know her really well. She just moved in this weekend.
> ...


1. Octavian
2. Bruce
3. Zucker
4. Blanche
5. Bill
6. Agent S
7. Marina
8. Huck
9. Mira
10. Fauna



Meelie said:


> Here’s my list! Curious to see what others think of my villagers ~~
> 10. Savannah
> 9. Monty
> 8. Bubbles
> ...


1. O'Hare
2. Camofrog
3. Marina
4. Erik
5. Savannah
6. Teddy
7. Monty
8. Bubbles
9. Shari
10. Cheri



xxxxnatalie said:


> View attachment 252863


1. Ankha
2. Dobie
3. Hans
4. Bam
5. Drago
6. Sherb
7. Mitzi
8. Reneigh
9. Wendy
10. Annalisa


----------



## Khte (May 4, 2020)

Koala92 said:


> View attachment 253113


Omg this is such a good list! <3

1. Bruce! (I had him in NL and he was bae)
2. Lucky
3. Coco
4. Freya
5. Ankha
6. Raymond
7. Marshal
8. Bella (She was in my GC version... I have a bit of a soft spot for her, otherwise she'd be last cause I don't like mice all that much xD)
9. Erik
10. Aurora


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 4, 2020)

My current villagers (Who I love with all my being)

1. Audie
2. Bob
3. Kiki
4. Frita
5. Whitney
6. Velma
7. Fuchsia
8. Dom
9. O'hare
10. Lily


----------



## cloud_fluff (May 4, 2020)

My order is


Zucker
Marshal
Marina
Maple
Julian
Punchy
Octavian
Cookie
Renneigh
Bob


----------



## Katie1313 (May 4, 2020)

CrestFallen said:


> My dreamies list  already have half of them!
> 
> 1. Merengue
> 2. Coco
> ...



1. Lolly
2. Antonio
3. Merengue
4. Coco
5. Anabelle
6. Lily
7. Flora
8. Pashmina
9. Tank
10. Ozzie

***

My current villagers: 

1. Audie
2. Broccolo
3. Lolly
4. Bree
5. Blaire
6. Pate
7. Reneigh
8. Sherb
9. Zell
10. Jay


----------



## xara (May 4, 2020)

Senketsu said:


> View attachment 252975
> rank my current villagers!!



10. alfonso
9. raymond 
8. wolfgang 
7. roald 
6. melba 
5. whitney 
4. bianca 
3. agnes 
2. marina 
1. audie


----------



## Ichiban (May 4, 2020)

cloud_fluff said:


> View attachment 253126
> 
> My order is
> 
> ...


10. julian
9. reneigh
8. marina
7. marshal
6. cookie
5. maple
4. bob
3. zucker
2. octavian
1. punchy


----------



## xara (May 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> 10. julian
> 9. flora
> 8. reneigh
> 7. lucky
> ...



10. eugene 
9. kyle 
8. camofrog 
7. cyd 
6. scoot 
5. tangy
4. bob
3. punchy 
2. lolly 
1. audie


----------



## Ichiban (May 5, 2020)

revive bump


----------



## TearsFromEatingFlan (May 5, 2020)

Wolfling said:


> View attachment 253093
> 
> 10/10 dreamies



1. Sherb
2. Raymond
3. Julian
4. Roald
5. Judy
6. Cyd
7. Bob
8. Paula?? 
9. Chrissy
10. Gayle


----------



## Ichiban (May 5, 2020)

Senketsu said:


> View attachment 252975
> rank my current villagers!!


10. Agnes
9. Bianca
8. Raymond
7. Whitney
6. Melba
5. Roald
4. Wolfgang
3. Alfonso
2. Marina
1. Audie


----------



## xara (May 6, 2020)

CrestFallen said:


> My dreamies list  already have half of them!
> 
> 1. Merengue
> 2. Coco
> ...



10. tank 
9. coco 
8. flora 
7. ozzie 
6. antonio 
5. anabelle
4. merengue
3. lily 
2. pashmina 
1. lolly


----------



## skylucario (May 6, 2020)

RANK MY VILLAGERS:
agnes, sheldon, punchy, daisy, dotty, marshal, butch, baabara, molly, antonio

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020



Senketsu said:


> View attachment 252975
> rank my current villagers!!


1. Agnes
2. Raymond
3. Melba
4. Wolfgang
5. Alfonso
6. Audie
7. Roald
8. Whitney
9. Marina
10. Bianca


----------



## xara (May 6, 2020)

skylucario said:


> RANK MY VILLAGERS:
> agnes, sheldon, punchy, daisy, dotty, marshal, butch, baabara, molly, antonio



10. baabara 
9. sheldon 
8. antonio 
7. butch 
6. dotty 
5. punchy 
4. molly
3. agnes
2. marshal
1. daisy


----------



## PinkyPoo (May 6, 2020)

I like most of my villagers (Except Lyman, please move). My personal rankings for them are:
10. Lyman (He's not even in good shape, always eats donuts and constantly flexes on my villager. He pretends he's going to move but just hands me a crumby ugly shirt instead).
9. Paula (I'm not a big fan of her design but she's very nice).
8. Louie (He at least works out! Unlike Lyman who just pretends to.)
7. Rudy (While he is yet another jock, he's also a cat and that's pretty cool).
6. Astrid (Literally just moved in today, but I like how she looks like a juggalo).
5. Chops (He's just a snooty pig and I love it).
4. Mathilda (She keeps building rare DIY's and is very sweet).
3. Kyle (He's a cool wolf, need I say more?)
2. Cube (He's so cute!)
1. Octavian (The OG. GRUMPY OCTOPUS BOI).

Sorry if there are Lyman fans who read that, I'm sure on other islands, he's a nice guy, but I'm telling you, he just flashes that donut at me to trigger me.


----------



## xara (May 6, 2020)

Khte said:


> I'd like to try this! I'll also rank other's villagers once I take a look through the thread <3
> 
> *My Villagers and personal list for them*
> 1. Goldie
> ...



10. kyle 
9. biskit 
8. chief
7. lucky 
6. cherry 
5. fang 
4. freya 
3. goldie 
2. daisy 
1. audie


----------



## ecstasy (May 6, 2020)

My current villagers I love them all SM
My personal ranking:
1. O'Hare (duh)
2. Raymond
3. Marshal
4. Tom
5. Static
6. Snake
7. Lolly
8. Genji
9. Sherb
10. Punchy

I love them all tho
What do you guys think?


----------



## kiriod (May 6, 2020)

my current villagers are genji, raymond, sherb, poppy, coco, dobie, pekoe, bree, and zucker. i'm curious how people rank them, since i consider them all to be good villagers!

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020



Sugaryy said:


> View attachment 253831
> My current villagers I love them all SM
> My personal ranking:
> 1. O'Hare (duh)
> ...



hmm...
1. genji
2. raymond
3. lolly
4. punchy
5. marshal
6. o'hare
7. static
8. snake
9. tom
10. sherb


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 6, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> View attachment 253831
> My current villagers I love them all SM
> My personal ranking:
> 1. O'Hare (duh)
> ...


Oof, you have adorable villagers!

1. Punchy
2. Lolly
3. Sherb
4. Marhsal
5. Raymond
6. O'Hare
7. Tom
8. Static
9. Genji
10. Snake

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020



Senketsu said:


> View attachment 252975
> rank my current villagers!!



Omg your villagers are precious.

1. Alfonso (Hes my baby :3)
2. Wolfgang
3. Melba
4. Bianca
5. Audie
6. Whitney
7. Marina 
8. Raymond
9. Roald
10. Agnes

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020



Khte said:


> I'd like to try this! I'll also rank other's villagers once I take a look through the thread <3
> 
> *My Villagers and personal list for them*
> 1. Goldie
> ...



For me it goes:

1. Goldie
2. Fang
3. Audie
4. Daisy
5. Chief
6. Freya
7. Kyle
8. Cherry
9. Lucky
10. Biskit


----------



## MrPicard (May 6, 2020)

I've put the ranking of mine into my signature (favorite on the left, least favorite on the right). I'm trying to get rid of Olaf and Sprocket, I don't really care for them. But all the others I've really come to appreciate by now.


----------



## xara (May 6, 2020)

kiriod said:


> my current villagers are genji, raymond, sherb, poppy, coco, dobie, pekoe, bree, and zucker. i'm curious how people rank them, since i consider them all to be good villagers!



9. genji 
8. raymond
7. coco
6. bree 
5. pekoe 
4. sherb
3. poppy 
2. dobie 
1. zucker


----------



## Khte (May 6, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> View attachment 253831
> My current villagers I love them all SM
> My personal ranking:
> 1. O'Hare (duh)
> ...


1. GENJI
2. Raymond
3. Marshal
4. Sherb
5. Punchy
6. Tom
7. Lolly
8. O'Hare
9. Static
10. Snake


----------



## xara (May 6, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> View attachment 253831
> My current villagers I love them all SM
> My personal ranking:
> 1. O'Hare (duh)
> ...



10. snake 
9. genji 
8. o’hare 
7. static 
6. raymond
5. punchy 
4. tom 
3. sherb
2. marshal
1. lolly


----------



## leenaby (May 6, 2020)

So far my personal ranking is (or currently since most aren't my permanent residents except for maybe like 4 or 5 people on this list):

10. Sheldon
9. Cherry
8. Knox
7. Rosie
6. Diana
5. Julian
4. Dobie
3. Francine
2. Sherb (he's so sweet!)
1. Genji (he writes me letters and I love talking to him and we're BFFs I think?)


----------



## xara (May 6, 2020)

leenaby said:


> So far my personal ranking is (or currently since most aren't my permanent residents except for maybe like 4 or 5 people on this list):
> 
> 10. Sheldon
> 9. Cherry
> ...



10. knox 
9. sheldon
8. genji
7. rosie
6. francine 
5. cherry
4. sherb
3. julian 
2. dobie
1. diana


----------



## kiriod (May 6, 2020)

leenaby said:


> So far my personal ranking is (or currently since most aren't my permanent residents except for maybe like 4 or 5 people on this list):
> 
> 10. Sheldon
> 9. Cherry
> ...


1. genji! 
2. diana
3. dobie
4. rosie
5. francine
6. julian
7. sherb
8. cherry
9. sheldon
10. knox (i'm biased cus he wouldn't leave my island for so long T_T)


----------



## Vea (May 6, 2020)

Not done collecting dreamies, but my current villagers are:

Raymond
Audie
Apollo
Ankha
Sylvana
Snooty
Marina
Beau
Dom
Puddles


----------



## xara (May 7, 2020)

Vea said:


> Not done collecting dreamies, but my current villagers are:
> 
> Raymond
> Audie
> ...



10. snooty
9. dom 
8. raymond 
7. apollo 
6. ankha 
5. sylvana 
4. puddles 
3. marina
2. beau 
1. audie


----------



## xara (May 7, 2020)

cloud_fluff said:


> View attachment 253126
> 
> My order is
> 
> ...



10. reneigh 
9. cookie 
8. octavian
7. maple 
6. punchy 
5. julian 
4. marshal
3. bob 
2. marina 
1. zucker


----------



## kiriod (May 7, 2020)

Vea said:


> Not done collecting dreamies, but my current villagers are:
> 
> Raymond
> Audie
> ...


1. beau
2. raymond
3. apollo
4. sylvana
5. puddles
6. ankha
7.  marina
8. dom
9. audie
10. snooty


----------



## xara (May 7, 2020)

AndyP08 said:


> This is personally my dream 10 villagers for now and I love them all.
> 
> Sherb, Reneigh, Raymond, Audie, Judy, Roald, Aurora, Wolfgang, Blanche, Apollo
> 
> View attachment 251907



10. reneigh 
9. raymond 
8. apollo 
7. wolfgang 
6. judy 
5. blanche 
4. roald
3. aurora 
2. sherb 
1. audie


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 7, 2020)

Rate my villagers! They are in my signature


----------



## xara (May 7, 2020)

ZekkoXCX said:


> Rate my villagers! They are in my signature



10. kyle 
9. rowan 
8. rolf 
7. tybalt 
6. lucky 
5. teddy 
4. fang 
3. marina 
2. audie 
1. diana


----------



## Brandelis (May 7, 2020)

ZekkoXCX said:


> Rate my villagers! They are in my signature


1. Fang
2. Marina
3. Audie
4. Rowan
5. Teddy
6. Kyle
7. Rolf
8. Tybalt
9. Diana
10. Lucky


My villagers are: (in no particular order!)

1. Plucky
2. Octavian
3. Dora
4. Ken
5. Freya
6. Bianca
7. Queenie
8. Beau
9. Aurora
10. Boone


----------



## xara (May 7, 2020)

Brandelis said:


> My villagers are: (in no particular order!)
> 
> 1. Plucky
> 2. Octavian
> ...



10. boone 
9. queenie
8. dora
7. plucky 
6. ken 
5. octavian 
4. freya 
3. bianca 
2. aurora 
1. beau


----------



## xara (May 8, 2020)

bluetortis26 said:


> Rank my villagers:
> (My personal list)
> 10. Anicotti
> 9. Renee
> ...



10. anicotti 
9. robin 
8. rooney 
7. hamlet 
6. raymond 
5. purrl 
4. renée 
3. hornsby 
2. zell 
1. beau


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 8, 2020)

Vea said:


> Not done collecting dreamies, but my current villagers are:
> 
> Raymond
> Audie
> ...



1. Audie
2. Beau
3. Dom
4. Marina
5. Puddles
6. Apollo
7. Raymond
8. Ankha
9. Sylvana
10. Snooty


----------



## xara (May 8, 2020)

solace said:


> View attachment 252036



10. sprocket
9. raymond
8. bunnie
7. francine 
6. kitty 
5. kabuki 
4. deirdre 
3. fauna 
2. lolly 
1. zucker


----------



## Lazaros (May 8, 2020)

Please, rank my children.


----------



## xara (May 8, 2020)

Lazaros said:


> Please, rank my children.
> 
> View attachment 254813​



10. olaf 
9. coco
8. ruby
7. melba
6. teddy
5. sherb
4. dobie 
3. fauna 
2. fuchsia 
1. audie


----------



## Bcat (May 8, 2020)

Lazaros said:


> Please, rank my children.
> 
> View attachment 254813​



Audie
Sherb
Fauna
Coco
Dobie
Fuscia
Ruby
Melba
Olaf
Teddy


----------



## kiriod (May 8, 2020)

Lazaros said:


> Please, rank my children.
> 
> View attachment 254813​


1. COCO!! (whatta queen)
2. ruby
3. melba
4. dobie
5. sherb
6. fuschia
7. fauna
8. audie
9. teddy
10. olaf


----------



## petaI (May 8, 2020)

Vea said:


> Not done collecting dreamies, but my current villagers are:
> 
> Raymond
> Audie
> ...



1. marina
2. beau
3. audie
4. raymond
5. apollo
6. ankha
7. dom
8. puddles
9. sylvana
10. snooty

	Post automatically merged: May 8, 2020



ZekkoXCX said:


> Rate my villagers! They are in my signature


1. diana
2. marina
3. audie
4. fang
5. rolf
6. lucky
7. tybalt
8. teddy
9. rowan
10. kyle

	Post automatically merged: May 8, 2020



Lazaros said:


> Please, rank my children.​


1. audie
2. fauna
3. melba
4. ruby
5. fuchsia
6. sherb
7. coco
8. dobie
9. teddy
10. olaf


----------



## helbels (May 8, 2020)

curiosity got the best of me 
my villagers are clay, carmen, aurora, ed, zell, shari, apollo, punchy, vivian, & coco! (punchy is my dreamie but i found everybody else by chance!)


----------



## xara (May 8, 2020)

helbels said:


> curiosity got the best of me
> my villagers are clay, carmen, aurora, ed, zell, shari, apollo, punchy, vivian, & coco! (punchy is my dreamie but i found everybody else by chance!)



10. ed
9. shari 
8. coco
7. apollo
6. aurora 
5. punchy 
4. clay 
3. vivian 
2. carmen 
1. zell


----------



## Bcat (May 8, 2020)

Do me. Do me!


----------



## xara (May 8, 2020)

Bcat said:


> Do me. Do me!
> View attachment 255259



10. shep get off my island
9. derwin 
8. keaton 
7. mira 
6. octavian 
5. drift 
4. murphy 
3. marina 
2. puddles 
1. zucker


----------



## Bk1234 (May 9, 2020)

Rank My Villagers:

Frita
Hamlet
Erik
Tutu
Nana
Olaf
Reneigh
Sherb
Queenie (hoping to get her out soon)
Tia


----------



## xara (May 9, 2020)

Bk1234 said:


> Rank My Villagers:
> 
> Frita
> Hamlet
> ...



10. reneigh 
9. olaf
8. queenie 
7. hamlet 
6. nana 
5. tutu 
4. frita 
3. sherb
2. tia
1. erik


----------



## teanopi (May 9, 2020)

Bk1234 said:


> Rank My Villagers:
> 
> Frita
> Hamlet
> ...


10. Queenie
9. Frita
8. Nana
7. Hamlet
6. Reneigh
5. Olaf
4. Erik
3. Tia
2. Tutu
1. Sherb


----------



## ElenaSmiles (May 9, 2020)

My villagers


----------



## xara (May 9, 2020)

ElenaSmiles said:


> My villagers View attachment 255755



10. raymond 
9. chief
8. judy 
7. phoebe
6. sherb 
5. carmen 
4. marina 
3. bam 
2. diana 
1. lolly 

you have such nice villagers, this was hard


----------



## petaI (May 10, 2020)

ElenaSmiles said:


> My villagers View attachment 255755


1. marina
2. diana
3. lolly
4. raymond
5. sherb
6. judy
7. phoebe
8. carmen
9. chief
10. bam


----------



## telliebelle (May 10, 2020)

1. Pietro
2. Timbra
3. Sydney
4. Zucker
5. Marina
6. Goldie
7. Tia
8. Coco
9. Weber
10. Bubbles


----------



## AC-Kristin (May 10, 2020)

1. Merengue
2. Fauna
3. Freya
4. Cheri
5. Annalise
6. Stitches
7. Beau
8. Julian
9. Fang
10. Tank

It's sooo hard to rate them :S I <3 them all!


----------



## xara (May 10, 2020)

AC-Kristin said:


> 1. Merengue
> 2. Fauna
> 3. Freya
> 4. Cheri
> ...



10. tank 
9. annalise 
8. merengue
7. julian
6. stitches 
5. freya 
4. fang
3. cheri 
2. fauna 
1. beau


----------



## sunshower (May 10, 2020)

Would love for y’all to rank my villagers!
I have:
Kidd 
Katt
Coco
Marshal
Flora
Dizzy
Moe
Gonzo
Yuka
Zucker


----------



## xara (May 10, 2020)

sunshower said:


> Would love for y’all to rank my villagers!
> I have:
> Kidd
> Katt
> ...



10. flora
9. kidd
8. yuka
7. coco
6. dizzy 
5. gonzo
4. marshal 
3. katt
2. moe
1. zucker


----------



## Hedgehugs (May 10, 2020)

sunshower said:


> Would love for y’all to rank my villagers!
> I have:
> Kidd
> Katt
> ...



Zucker
Flora
Marshal
Coco
Dizzy
Katt
Moe
Yuka
Gonzo
Kidd


----------



## Chris (May 10, 2020)

Lopez is leaving tomorrow, but here is my current line-up. I rank my villagers based on emotional attachment, so Goose would be the very top of my own list. ❤



Spoiler: Vylbrand Villagers


----------



## petaI (May 11, 2020)

sunshower said:


> Would love for y’all to rank my villagers!
> I have:
> Kidd
> Katt
> ...


1. marshal
2. flora
3. zucker
4. dizzy
5. yuka
6. moe
7. katt
8. coco
9. kidd
10. gonzo


----------



## xara (May 11, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Lopez is leaving tomorrow, but here is my current line-up. I rank my villagers based on emotional attachment, so Goose would be the very top of my own list. ❤
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10. goose
9. soleil 
8. filbert 
7. wolfgang 
6. anabelle 
5. julian 
4. sherb 
3. lopez 
2. norma 
1. katt


----------



## Ilovemint (May 11, 2020)

Hey! Rank my villagers 
-Fang
-Marshal
-Zucker
-Octavian
-Rosie
-Audie
-Tia
-Judy
-Ruby
-Fauna


----------



## Katarzyna (May 11, 2020)

Ilovemint said:


> Hey! Rank my villagers
> -Fang
> -Marshal
> -Zucker
> ...



10. Octavian
9. Fauna
8. Ruby
7. Rosie
6. Fang
5. Marshal
4. Zucker
3. Tia
2. Audie
1. Judy

This was hard they're all so cute ;; I had Tia myself and let her go I miss her every day!


----------



## Ilovemint (May 11, 2020)

Katarzyna said:


> 10. Octavian
> 9. Fauna
> 8. Ruby
> 7. Rosie
> ...



Oh no  Tia is so sweet! I wish you find Tia again someday.


----------



## Katarzyna (May 11, 2020)

Ilovemint said:


> Oh no  Tia is so sweet! I wish you find Tia again someday.


Aaah unfortunately I don't have room for her ;; Merengue is my normal girl and she's been my fave since NL. If they added more villager slots, Tia would be my first goal! ;w;


----------



## xara (May 11, 2020)

Ilovemint said:


> Hey! Rank my villagers
> -Fang
> -Marshal
> -Zucker
> ...



10. octavian 
9. rosie 
8. ruby
7. judy
6. fang 
5. tia 
4. marshal 
3. fauna 
2. zucker 
1. audie


----------



## Ilovemint (May 11, 2020)

Katarzyna said:


> Aaah unfortunately I don't have room for her ;; Merengue is my normal girl and she's been my fave since NL. If they added more villager slots, Tia would be my first goal! ;w;



Yeah! I wish you could invite 12 villagers like in gamecube.


----------



## CovisGod (May 11, 2020)

So two weeks ago I posted The Hunt Begins which can be found here - 



Spoiler



https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...e-5-scenes-on-island-286.518912/#post-8823323



After my first Villager move out I decided I very specifically wanted one of 3 Villagers from Island hopping, when faced with one of the 3 I decided that actually, I wanted my number one, a Villager that had been with me for around 7 years considering he was one of my first Villagers in New Leaf and had stayed with me all the way through, Beau. It took me 17 continuous hours and 286 Islands but at 2:30am I finally found him.....

This was two weeks ago and today Henry the Frog is in boxes and tomorrow the Hunt begins again. I have a very specific idea of my final 10 which are listed here -



Spoiler



Need -

Raymond - Cat - Smug - Male
Audie - Wolf - Peppy - Female
Apollo - Eagle - Cranky - Male
Marshal - Squirrel - Smug - Male
                    Or
Sherb - Goat - Lazy - Male
Judy - Cub - Snooty - Female
Bianca - Tiger - Peppy - Female
Marina - Octopus - Normal - Female

Got -

Beau - Deer - Lazy - Male
Fang - Wolf - Cranky - Male
Molly - Duck - Normal - Female



Tomorrow I’m going on a hunt for any one of the top 6 so I’m hoping it takes me a little less than 286 Islands! But I have over 500 NMT stockpiled just in case. Just like last time I’ll post updates every 50 Islands / couple of hours so people can follow the progress and I know some people are interested in the list of Villagers so I will post that again too.

Wish me luck, alarm set for 5am


----------



## Blink. (May 11, 2020)

i wish you luck !! (^･o･^)ﾉ”


----------



## xara (May 11, 2020)

i wish my henry was in boxes lmao

good luck!


----------



## RealAsriel (May 12, 2020)

1. Ankha 
2. lolly
3. BlueBear
4. Beau 
5. Zucker 
6. Audie 
7. Marina 
8. Lucky
9. Coco
10. Zell


----------



## xara (May 12, 2020)

RealAsriel said:


> 1. Ankha
> 2. lolly
> 3. BlueBear
> 4. Beau
> ...



10. coco 
9. ankha 
8. lucky 
7. bluebear 
6. zell
5. marina 
4. beau 
3. zucker 
2. lolly 
1. audie


----------



## DawnAri (May 12, 2020)

how fun! here are mine in random order:
- Cookie
- Ruby
- Skye
- Tybalt
- Maple
- Agnes
- Diana
- Benjamin
- Erik
- Phoebe
(Phoebe and Benjamin will be replaced, even though I love Benjamin but I need all personalities)


----------



## xara (May 12, 2020)

DawnAri said:


> how fun! here are mine in random order:
> - Cookie
> - Ruby
> - Skye
> ...



10. ruby 
9. tybalt 
8. phoebe 
7. maple
6. benjamin
5. cookie 
4. agnes
3. erik 
2. skye 
1. diana


----------



## Sundaycult (May 12, 2020)

1 - Chevre
2 - Nan
3 - Molly
4 - Tia
5 - Coco (I know, so many normal )
6 - Roscoe
7 - Rodeo
8 - Apollo 
9 - Felicity
10 - Pashmina


----------



## Blink. (May 12, 2020)

Sundaycult said:


> 1 - Chevre
> 2 - Nan
> 3 - Molly
> 4 - Tia
> ...



1. Felicity
2. Coco
3. Chevre 
4. Nan
5. Apollo
6. Molly
7. Tia
8. Pashmina
9. Roscoe
10. Rodeo

you do have a lot of normals lmao


----------



## xara (May 12, 2020)

Sundaycult said:


> 1 - Chevre
> 2 - Nan
> 3 - Molly
> 4 - Tia
> ...



10. roscoe 
9. coco
8. rodeo
7. apollo
6. nan 
5. chèvre 
4. molly 
3. tia
2. pashmina
1. felicity


----------



## CrankyPirate (May 12, 2020)

Rank my cutie pies:

Ankha
Aurora
Bob
Carmen
Fuchsia
Jacques
Ribbot
Sherb
Sprocket
Wolfgang


----------



## xara (May 12, 2020)

CrankyPirate said:


> Rank my cutie pies:
> 
> Ankha
> Aurora
> ...



10. sprocket
9. wolfgang 
8. ribbot
7. jacques 
6. ankha 
5. bob 
4. aurora 
3. sherb 
2. carmen 
1. fuchsia


----------



## BeezyBee (May 14, 2020)

CrankyPirate said:


> Rank my cutie pies:
> 
> Ankha
> Aurora
> ...



10. Ribbot
9. Sprocket
8. Bob
7. Jacques
6. Carmen
5. Fuschia
4. Sherb
3. Aurora
2. Wolfgang
1. Ankha



Sundaycult said:


> 1 - Chevre
> 2 - Nan
> 3 - Molly
> 4 - Tia
> ...



10. Coco
9. Nan
8. Rodeo
7. Chevre
6. Molly
5. Roscoe
4. Pashmina
3. Felicity
2. Apollo
1. Tia



RealAsriel said:


> 1. Ankha
> 2. lolly
> 3. BlueBear
> 4. Beau
> ...



10. Coco
9. Bluebear
8. Lucky
7. Zucker
6. Beau
5. Lolly
4. Marina
3. Zell
2. Ankha
1. Audie

Rank my islanders!

(my personal ranking)

*10. Frita
9. Gonzo
8. Annalisa
7. Pate
6. Becky
5. Erik
4. Ike
3. Marshal
2. Whitney
1. Iggly*


----------



## Ichiban (May 23, 2020)

time to revive this thread


----------



## elegytovoid (May 23, 2020)

For now:
N/A: Tia (she just moved in)
9. Truffles
8. Fang
7. Cherry
6. Bill
5. Raymond
4. Zucker
3. Ankha
2. Coco
1. Bob


----------



## Ichiban (May 23, 2020)

elegytovoid said:


> For now:
> N/A: Tia (she just moved in)
> 9. Truffles
> 8. Fang
> ...



10. truffles
9. tia
8. fang
7. cherry
6. raymond
5. bill
4. coco
3. bob
2. zucker
1. ankha


----------



## elegytovoid (May 23, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> 10. truffles
> 9. tia
> 8. fang
> 7. cherry
> ...



The top (bottom? 5-10) end of your ranking ended up being pretty similar to mine! Interesting...

Anyway, for your island:
10. Stinky
9. Cyd
8. Scoot
7. Audie
6. Kyle
5. Tangy
4. Raymond
3. Punchy
2. Lolly
1. Ankha


----------



## Rize (May 24, 2020)

Ahh! This actually kind of hard!

10. Fauna
9. Zucker
8. Merengue
7. Marina
6. Judy
5. Beau
4. Raymond
3. Sherb
2. Stitches
1. Marshal


----------



## Red Cat (May 24, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 264645
> time to revive this thread


1. Punchy
2. Tangy
3. Lolly
4. Raymond
5. Ankha
6. Audie
7. Cyd
8. Kyle
9. Stinky
10. Scoot


----------



## Coolio15 (May 24, 2020)

Here are my fine-feathered friends to rank:
Ava
Buzz
Cranston
Egbert
Julia
Mallary
Phoebe
Piper
Sparro
Tex


----------



## RansomJack (May 24, 2020)

Rank my villagers list:
(personal ranking)
10. Graham
9. Sprinkle
8. Jacob
7. Tammy
6. Ozzie
5. Savannah
4. Octavian
3. Boone
2. Gladys
1. Zucker


----------



## Coolio15 (May 24, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 264645
> time to revive this thread


10. Tangy
9. Stinky
8. Kyle
7. Lolly
6. Ankha
5. Scoot
4. Cyd
3. Raymond
2. Audie
1. Punchy


----------



## BluebearL (May 24, 2020)

Coolio15 said:


> Here are my fine-feathered friends to rank:
> Ava
> Buzz
> Cranston
> ...



I see a couple of my favs there!
Ok so from 1(my fav) to 10 (least fav) here is my ranking:

1.Mallary
2.Piper
3.Julia
4.Phoebe
5. Cranston
6.Ava
7.Egbert
8.Sparro
9. Buzz
10. Tex


----------



## condor (May 24, 2020)

These are my villagers: 

- Kitty
- Blaire
- Kiki
- Pashmina
- Teddy
- Molly
- Bianca
- Bonbon
- Avery
- Bones


----------



## aloherna (May 24, 2020)

From 1 (my favorite ) to 10 (least) 
1. Judy
2. Cookie
3. Marshal
4. Merengue
5. Keaton
6. Roald
7. Sylvana
8. Mariana 
9. Gayle
10. Apple (newest, so haven’t bonded enough)


----------



## MelodyRivers (May 24, 2020)

Residents of Riverbrook:
My ranking

1 Melba 
2 Tank
3 Whitney
4 Drago
5 Zell
6 Bangle
7 Hamphrey
8 Rhonda
9 Robin
Nan - I didn’t rank her because she’s just moving in

how would you rank them?


----------



## gloomville (May 24, 2020)




----------



## raqball (May 24, 2020)

gloomville said:


> View attachment 264710


1. Lucky
2. Lily
3. Marshal
4. Diana
5. Whitney
6.  Lobo
7. Ankha
8. Sprinkle
9. Peanut
1,000 Pietro


----------



## manapua_ (May 24, 2020)

Here's my personal ranking of my villagers:

1.) Genji
2.) Snake
3.) Ken
4.) Zucker
5.) Francine
6.) Sprinkle
7.) Graham
8.) Deirdre
9.) Aurora
10.) Kabuki (He's my newest and so far I like him, but I'm personally not a fan of cranky villagers haha)

After Kabuki came, I've been pretty happy with my current village and I don't really plan on kicking anyone out soon haha.


----------



## LaFra (May 24, 2020)

Time to rate a ostrich island


----------



## Beedubz (May 24, 2020)

I'm a bit basic but...





Ankha might be moving out soon though.


----------



## Dando (May 24, 2020)

Nvm


----------



## sarrybearx (May 24, 2020)

solace said:


> View attachment 252036


what app is this? :3


----------



## Epod (May 24, 2020)

Beedubz said:


> I'm a bit basic but...
> 
> View attachment 264772
> 
> Ankha might be moving out soon though.



That's a lot of wolves! I'd go:

1) Ankha 
2) O'Hare
3) Sherb
4) Raymond
5) Skye
6) Audie
7) Chief
8) Bud
9) Fang
10) Tiffany


----------



## BluebearL (May 24, 2020)

LaFra said:


> Time to rate a ostrich island
> View attachment 264771​


This is so cool! Love it! My ranking (1=best-10=not my fav)

1.Blanche
2.Julia
3.Flora
4.Gladys
5.Phil
6.Cranston
7.Queenie
8.Sandy
9. Phoebe 
10. Sprocket 

Absoloutly love 1-6 but I don't mind the others either. Really solid bird lineup!

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020



condor said:


> These are my villagers:
> 
> - Kitty
> - Blaire
> ...



My ranking (1=fav 10=least fav)
1.Bones
2.Kiki
3.Molly
4.Kitty
5.Teddy
6.Pashmina
7.Blaire
8.Avery
9.Bonbon
10.Bianca

I actually like all of these tbh.


----------



## Epod (May 24, 2020)

Anyone want to rank mine? Only on 8 so far, haven't got the last 2 yet

Aurora 
Pompom
Egbert
Ozzie
Lionel
Reneigh
Bam
Olive


----------



## BluebearL (May 24, 2020)

Epod said:


> Anyone want to rank mine? Only on 8 so far, haven't got the last 2 yet
> 
> Aurora
> Pompom
> ...


(sorry I keep being the one to rank but I just enjoy it lol) I swear this is the last from me today. Anyway same deal as before: 1=best-8=least fav:

1. Reneigh
2. Pompom
3.Bam
4. Olive
5.Egbert
6.Aurora
7.Lionel
8.Ozzie

I have Reneigh myself so it's a little biased but I love 1-6 very much as well.


----------



## Sloom (May 24, 2020)

Dando said:


> Guys this thread doesn't work, if NO ONE is actually ranking / rating



sloom coming to the rescue, I love ranking villagers
1 is best, 10 is worst by the way



Spoiler: Coolio15






Coolio15 said:


> Here are my fine-feathered friends to rank:
> Ava
> Buzz
> Cranston
> ...



1. Julia
2. Phoebe
3. Cranston
4. Ava
5. Piper
6. Egbert
7. Buzz
8. Sparro
9. Mallary
10. Tex





Spoiler: RansomJack






RansomJack said:


> Rank my villagers list:
> (personal ranking)
> 10. Graham
> 9. Sprinkle
> ...



1. Tammy
2. Savannah
3. Gladys
4. Sprinkle
5. Jacob
6. Zucker
7. Octavian
8. Ozzie
9. Boone
10. Graham





Spoiler: condor






condor said:


> These are my villagers:
> 
> - Kitty
> - Blaire
> ...



you have a really nice lot! this one was quite difficult

1. Kiki
2. Pashmina
3. Bonbon
4. Blaire
5. Molly
6. Bianca
7. Kitty
8. Avery
9. Teddy
10. Bones





Spoiler: aloherna






aloherna said:


> From 1 (my favorite ) to 10 (least)
> 1. Judy
> 2. Cookie
> 3. Marshal
> ...



WOW your island is very cute. sooo much pink haha

1. Judy
2. Sylvana
3. Cookie
4. ...Marina?
5. Roald
6. Marshal
7. Merengue
8. Gayle
9. Keaton
10. Apple





Spoiler: MelodyRivers of Riverbrook






MelodyRivers said:


> Residents of Riverbrook:
> My ranking
> 
> 1 Melba
> ...



sorry to steamroll your favourite villagers lol, not a koala or rhino fan ;;

1. Nan
2. Bangle
3. Zell
4. Whitney
5. Drago
6. Robin
7. Melba
8. Tank
9. Hamphrey
10. Rhonda





Spoiler: gloomville






gloomville said:


> View attachment 264710



you have a great roster! even the lower ones are villagers I really like

1. Pietro
2. Diana
3. Whitney
4. Peanut
5. Lily
6. Ankha
7. Marshal
8. Lobo
9. Lucky
10. Sprinkle





Spoiler: manapua






manapua_ said:


> Here's my personal ranking of my villagers:
> 
> 1.) Genji
> 2.) Snake
> ...



genji gang roll up

1. Genji
2. Deirdre
3. Kabuki
4. Aurora
5. Francine
6. Snake
7. Sprinkle
8. Zucker
9. Ken
10. Graham





Spoiler: LaFra






LaFra said:


> Time to rate a ostrich island
> View attachment 264771​



they all cute honestly

1. Julia
2. Phoebe
3. Flora
4. Cranston
5. Sprocket
6. Blanche
7. Gladys
8. Sandy
9. Queenie
10. Phil





Spoiler: Beedubz






Beedubz said:


> I'm a bit basic but...
> 
> View attachment 264772
> 
> Ankha might be moving out soon though.



1.  *Sherb *  
1. gap for sherb
1. another gap for sherb
____________________________ < sherb barrier
___________________________________________________ < sherb barrier barrier

2. Chief
3. Audie
4. Ankha
5. O'Hare
6. Fang
7. Skye
8. Raymond
9. Tiffany
10. Bud





Spoiler: Epod






Epod said:


> Anyone want to rank mine? Only on 8 so far, haven't got the last 2 yet
> 
> Aurora
> Pompom
> ...


reneigh best girl

1. Reneigh
2. Pompom
3. Aurora
4. Bam
5. Olive
6. Egbert
7. Ozzie
8. Lionel



that was fun


----------



## Opal (May 24, 2020)

@Epod 

1. Aurora
2. Bam
3. Ozzie
4. Olive
5. Pompom
6. Reneigh
7. Lionel
8. Egbert


Here are mine:

1. Muffy
2. Ozzie
3. Gabi
4. Ava
5. Sprinkle
6. Admiral
7. Alice
8. Sally
9. Charlise
10. Bitty


----------



## Dando (May 24, 2020)

gloomville said:


> View attachment 264710


Imo
1 Lily
2 Peanut 
3 Pietro
4 Sprinkle / Lobo (I cant choose)
5 Ankha
6 Lucky
7 Whitney / Marshal (I cant choose)
8 Diana (i dont get why she is so popular, sorry)

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020

Please rank my dreamies so far:
- Monty 
- Melba
- Carmen
- Vic
- Filbert
- Peck
- Freckles
- Kiki
- Shep
- Frobert


----------



## Epod (May 24, 2020)

Opal said:


> 1. Muffy
> 2. Ozzie
> 3. Gabi
> 4. Ava
> ...



This is a cool selection, lots of villagers I haven't seen often!

1) Alice
2) Ava
3) Ozzie
4) Sprinkle
5) Muffy
6) Gabi
7) Bitty
8) Sally
9) Charlise
10) Admiral

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020



Dando said:


> Please rank my dreamies so far:
> - Monty
> - Melba
> - Carmen
> ...



This is a great selection too  I'd love to get Shep and Frobert in particular!

1) Shep
2) Frobert
3) Freckles 
4) Kiki
5) Vic
6) Melba
7) Monty
8) Filbert
9) Carmen
10) Peck


----------



## Dando (May 24, 2020)

Epod said:


> This is a cool selection, lots of villagers I haven't seen often!
> 
> 1) Alice
> 2) Ava
> ...


Yeah Frobert is my fave frog and i love Shep. I'm thinking of getting Egbert too. I saw him and I regret not taking him home


----------



## Epod (May 24, 2020)

Dando said:


> Yeah Frobert is my fave frog and i love Shep. I'm thinking of getting Egbert too. I saw him and I regret not taking him home


I really love Egbert, he just cheers me up when I see him wandering around the place. Though he was the first villager I invited to live on my island, so there's sentimental value there too!


----------



## Dando (May 24, 2020)

Epod said:


> I really love Egbert, he just cheers me up when I see him wandering around the place. Though he was the first villager I invited to live on my island, so there's sentimental value there too!


Exactly. Personally, I never wanted a chicken villager at first. But I got to know Egbert and he is the best

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020



Epod said:


> I really love Egbert, he just cheers me up when I see him wandering around the place. Though he was the first villager I invited to live on my island, so there's sentimental value there too!


Also, thats the way I choose my villagers: if im happy to see them walking around and sitting and stuff, I keep them.


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

Opal said:


> Here are mine:
> 
> 1. Muffy
> 2. Ozzie
> ...



10. bitty
9. sally
8. gabi 
7. admiral
6. ozzie
5. muffy
4. alice
3. ava 
2. charlise 
1. sprinkle


----------



## Sid (May 24, 2020)

I know I have too many lazies . They're my fav. I know I need to get rid of one and maybe get a snooty or peppy. I'm least attached to zucker so it'll probably be him.


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

covid said:


> View attachment 264935
> 
> I know I have too many lazies . They're my fav. I know I need to get rid of one and maybe get a snooty or peppy. I'm least attached to zucker so it'll probably be him.



10. roscoe
9. coco
8. cole 
7. merengue 
6. sherb 
5. zell
4. erik 
3. lucky 
2. beau 
1. zucker 

you have some really nice villagers!


----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 24, 2020)

mewto28 said:


> View attachment 252223


1) Merengue 
2) Judy
3) Freckles
4) Dobie
5) Dom
6) Cube
7) Marshal
8) Raymond
9) Lucky 

Slightly controversial order perhaps but all your villagers rock!


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

Dando said:


> Please rank my dreamies so far:
> - Monty
> - Melba
> - Carmen
> ...



10. monty 
9. shep 
8. vic 
7. freckles 
6. filbert
5. peck
4. melba 
3. frobert 
2. kiki
1. carmen


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 24, 2020)

RealAsriel said:


> 1. Ankha
> 2. lolly
> 3. BlueBear
> 4. Beau
> ...



1. Bluebear
2. Lolly
3. Zucker
4. Audie
5. Marina
6. Beau
7. Lucky
8. Coco
9. Zell
10. Ankha

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020



gloomville said:


> View attachment 264710



1. Diana
2. Lily
3. Whitney
4. Sprinkle
5. Marshal
6. Lobo
7. Peanut
8. Lucky
9. Ankha
10. Pietro


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

Coolio15 said:


> Here are my fine-feathered friends to rank:
> Ava
> Buzz
> Cranston
> ...



10. egbert 
9. phoebe 
8. buzz
7. tex
6. sparro
5. ava 
4. cranston 
3. piper
2. mallary 
1. julia


----------



## victoriae350 (May 24, 2020)

Aaa I'm so curious!! Here's who I got:

Rosie
Marina
Chevre
Raymond
Marshall
Gala
Fauna
Ozzie 
Lolly
Sydney

Sydney and Ozzie are under rated. They're amazing!!!


----------



## Blueskyy (May 24, 2020)

I’m curious to compare my own thoughts to
others’!


----------



## Coolio15 (May 24, 2020)

AndyP08 said:


> I’m curious to compare my own thoughts to
> others’!
> 
> View attachment 265088


Honestly, your villagers are all pretty cute!<3
1. Murphy
2. Julia
3. Reneigh
4. Raymond
5. Aurora
6. Vivian
7. Dom
8. Winnie
9. Ketchup
10. Bones

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020



victoriae350 said:


> Aaa I'm so curious!! Here's who I got:
> 
> Rosie
> Marina
> ...


My ranking:
1. Marina
2. Fauna
3. Raymond
4. Chevre
5. Rosie
6. Ozzie
7. Gala
8. Lolly
9. Sydney
10. Marshal


----------



## Blueskyy (May 24, 2020)

Coolio15 said:


> Honestly, your villagers are all pretty cute!<3
> 1. Murphy
> 2. Julia
> 3. Reneigh
> ...


Thank you for loving Murphy!!


----------



## victoriae350 (May 24, 2020)

AndyP08 said:


> I’m curious to compare my own thoughts to
> others’!
> 
> View attachment 265088



1. Dom
2. Raymond
3. Ketchup
4. Reneigh
5. Vivien
6. Julia
7. Aurora
8. Winnie
9. Bones
10. Murphy


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

RansomJack said:


> Rank my villagers list:
> (personal ranking)
> 10. Graham
> 9. Sprinkle
> ...



10. boone
9. ozzie 
8. savannah
7. graham
6. jacob
5. octavian 
4. gladys 
3. tammy 
2. sprinkle
1. zucker


----------



## Undies (May 24, 2020)

I went for an all cats island: Not a fan of Snooty but I have all other personality types.
1. Bob
2. Punchy
3. Lolly
4. Kabuki
5. Raymond
6. Rudy
7. Kiki
8. Tangy
9. Rosie
10. Katt

I miss some of the villagers I had along the way, so may replace the last 5 on that list eventually with those I miss. F in chat for Roald, Shep, Bam, Fang and Coco.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 24, 2020)

Undies said:


> I went for an all cats island: Not a fan of Snooty but I have all other personality types.
> 1. Bob
> 2. Punchy
> 3. Lolly
> ...



1. Kiki
2. Rudy
3. Kabuki
4. Lolly
5. Bob
6. Rosie
7. Raymond
8. Tangy
9. Punchy
10. Katt

My favorite cat is Kitty though so I guess my taste is questionable? Lol


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

Undies said:


> I went for an all cats island: Not a fan of Snooty but I have all other personality types.
> 1. Bob
> 2. Punchy
> 3. Lolly
> ...



10. raymond 
9. rosie 
8. bob
7. kiki 
6. punchy
5. tangy
4. kabuki
3. katt 
2. rudy 
1. lolly


----------



## BluebearL (May 25, 2020)

I have already ranked a fair few of these so now it's my turn 

My villagers:
-Dobie
-Puddles
-Raymond
-Sherb
-Reneigh
-Boots
-Judy
-Agnes
-Scoot
-Megan

I could never rank them, I love them so much myself!


----------



## Epod (May 25, 2020)

BluebearL said:


> I have already ranked a fair few of these so now it's my turn
> 
> My villagers:
> -Dobie
> ...



Another great group of villagers, this was tricky!  

10) Judy 
9) Megan
8) Dobie
7) Boots
6) Reneigh
5) Scoot
4) Raymond 
3) Sherb
2) Puddles
1) Agnes


----------



## xara (May 25, 2020)

BluebearL said:


> I have already ranked a fair few of these so now it's my turn
> 
> My villagers:
> -Dobie
> ...



10. reneigh
9. raymond
8. boots
7. judy 
6. scoot
5. megan
4. sherb 
3. agnes 
2. puddles 
1. dobie


----------



## lulu9956 (May 25, 2020)

Oh wow okay this is going to be hard, I do love all my villagers atm! But let's try.

10. Fuchsia
9. Sherb
8. Sterling
7. Wolfgang
6. Maple
5. Snooty
4. Pietro
3. Fauna
2. Papi
1. Flora

Did it feel weird ranking Snooty above Maple and Sherb? Definitely. Do I stand by that decision? Yes ahah


----------



## xara (May 25, 2020)

lulu9956 said:


> Oh wow okay this is going to be hard, I do love all my villagers atm! But let's try.
> 
> 10. Fuchsia
> 9. Sherb
> ...



10. snooty 
9. pietro 
8. wolfgang 
7. sterling
6. flora
5. sherb
4. papi 
3. maple 
2. fauna 
1. fuchsia


----------



## Ichiban (May 25, 2020)

Undies said:


> I went for an all cats island: Not a fan of Snooty but I have all other personality types.
> 1. Bob
> 2. Punchy
> 3. Lolly
> ...


first off ty for doing a cat island so I dont have to

secondly here's my ranking:

10. kiki
9. katt
8. rosie
7. raymond
6. bob
5. rudy
4. kabuki
3. tangy
2. lolly
1. punchy


----------



## carackobama (May 25, 2020)

this is my current lineup!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 25, 2020)

BluebearL said:


> I have already ranked a fair few of these so now it's my turn
> 
> My villagers:
> -Dobie
> ...


1. Judy
2. Reneigh
3.Agnes
4. Raymond
5. Dobie
6.Scoot 
7. Boots
8. Megan
9. Sherb 
10. Puddles

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020



carackobama said:


> this is my current lineup!View attachment 265233


1. Diana
2. Judy
3.Cookie
4.Tangy
5Julian
6.Merengue
7. Lolly
8. Erik
9. Sherb
10. Rooney


----------



## absol (May 25, 2020)

carackobama said:


> this is my current lineup!View attachment 265233



10. Rooney
9. Tangy
8. Erik
7. Cookie
6. Julian
5. Sherb
4. Lolly
3. Judy
2. Diana
1. Merengue

I kinda wanna have Judy now :-o


----------



## monsieurberry (May 25, 2020)

BluebearL said:


> I have already ranked a fair few of these so now it's my turn
> 
> My villagers:
> -Dobie
> ...



10. Scoot
9. Puddles
8. Boots
7. Megan
6. Dobie
5. Reneigh
4. Judy
3. Agnes
2. Raymond
1. Sherb!


----------



## carackobama (May 25, 2020)

I highly recommend getting Judy if you can find her! she’s only been with me for a few days but she’s a delight <3


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 25, 2020)

AndyP08 said:


> I’m curious to compare my own thoughts to
> others’!
> 
> View attachment 265088


very late but i need something to rank
1. Aurora
2. Reneigh
3. Vivian 
4. Julia
5. Raymond 
6. Bones
7. Ketchup
8. Dom
9. Winnie
10. Murphy

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020

Rank my villagers? 
-Judy
-Audie
-Rosie
-Bob
-Reneigh
-Diana
-Goldie
-Marina
-Hopkins
-Marshal


----------



## monsieurberry (May 25, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> -Judy
> -Audie
> -Rosie
> -Bob
> ...



They are all so cute! This is a hard one...

10. Audie
9. Marina
8. Bob
7. Hopkins
6. Reneigh
5. Rosie
4. Goldie
3. Diana
2. Judy
1. Marshal


----------



## carackobama (May 25, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Rank my villagers?
> 
> Rank my villagers?
> -Judy
> ...



1. Diana
2. Rosie
3. Bob
4. Judy
5. Audie
6. Marina 
7. Hopkins
8. Goldie
9. Marshal
10. Reneigh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 25, 2020)

monsieurberry said:


> They are all so cute! This is a hard one...
> 
> 10. Audie
> 9. Marina
> ...





carackobama said:


> 1. Diana
> 2. Rosie
> 3. Bob
> 4. Judy
> ...


I appreciate you all for not putting Hopkins at the bottom of the list <3 

he might become my favorite villager soon and its a good thing


----------



## monsieurberry (May 25, 2020)

I think Hopkin's is adorable and I love his concept!


----------



## absol (May 25, 2020)

carackobama said:


> I highly recommend getting Judy if you can find her! she’s only been with me for a few days but she’s a delight <3


If I can find her yeah ...
I tried the campsite method at first to sell her later but ran across Diana and just couldn't pass her up 


Spoiler: also love her surprised face lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 25, 2020)

mentali said:


> If I can find her yeah ...
> I tried the campsite method at first to sell her later but ran across Diana and just couldn't pass her up
> 
> 
> ...


I also tried that to sell her, in the end I spent 175 nmt on the search for her, found her, then realized what the fudge i want this bear she is mine


----------



## Blueskyy (May 25, 2020)

monsieurberry said:


> I think Hopkin's is adorable and I love his concept!


I scanned Hopkin’s amiibo in the other day and he is def cute. I just worry about his head popping


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 25, 2020)

AndyP08 said:


> I scanned Hopkin’s amiibo in the other day and he is def cute. I just worry about his head popping


hes freaking adorable, i was thinking of letting him go (he was one of my diy people) but I can't im attached and he's staying, going to get his amibo so he can have his real home


----------



## Ichiban (May 25, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Rank my villagers?
> -Judy
> -Audie
> -Rosie
> ...



10. Reneigh
9. Diana
8. Judy
7. Goldie
6. Marshal
5. Rosie
4. Bob
3. Hopkins
2. Marina
1. Audie


----------



## LaylaTheMayor (May 25, 2020)

Oh god what happened to my picture

Here you go


----------



## Bcat (May 25, 2020)

Rank my babies:


----------



## xara (May 25, 2020)

Bcat said:


> Rank my babies:
> View attachment 265415



10. shep
9. octavian 
8. mira
7. drift
6. murphy 
5. puddles
4. marina
3. fauna
2. diana 
1. zucker


----------



## carackobama (May 26, 2020)

Bcat said:


> Rank my babies:
> View attachment 265415


you have such a solid lineup!

10. Shep
9. Murphy 
8. Drift 
7. Octavian 
6. Puddles 
5. Mira
4. Zucker
3. Marina
2. Fauna 
1. Diana


----------



## Epod (May 26, 2020)

LaylaTheMayor said:


> Oh god what happened to my picture
> 
> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 265638


Fab line up! 

8) Cranston
7) Tammy
6) Diana
5) Skye
4) Daisy
3) Hippeux
2) Boone
1) Pompom (but I'm biased as I have her on my island and she's great)

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020



Bcat said:


> Rank my babies:
> View attachment 265415


Also lots of really cool villagers  

10) Marina 
9) Octavian
8) Puddles
7) Diana
6) Mira
5) Zucker
4) Fauna
3) Murphy
2) Drift 
1) Shep


----------



## wolfie1 (May 26, 2020)

Bcat said:


> Rank my babies:
> View attachment 265415



1. Drift
2. Puddles
3. Mira
4. Fauna
5. Octavian
6. Zucker
7. Marina
8. Diana
9. Shep
10. Murphy


----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 26, 2020)

My current villager roster~


----------



## LaFra (May 26, 2020)

Mint
Pierce
Bunnie
Opal
Marina
Marcel
Tangy
Quillson
Ursala
Dobie

@Shinjukuwu


----------



## Epod (May 26, 2020)

Shinjukuwu said:


> My current villager roster~
> View attachment 265736


Very nice  

10) Marina 
9) Bunnie
8) Pierce
7) Opal
6) Mint
5) Ursula
4) Dobie 
3) Quillson 
2) Marcel
1) Tangy


----------



## Cosmic_Insanity (May 26, 2020)

My residents are: Plucky, Roald, Brocollo, Apple, Mitzi, Tasha, Octavian, Hamphrey, Olaf and Sprinkle. My personal ranking is something like this:
1. Sprinkle
2. Roald
3. Mitzi
4. Apple
5. Tasha
6. Octavian
7. Plucky
8. Hamphrey
9. Brocollo
10. Olaf
I'd love to know others' opinions too!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 26, 2020)

Here’s my list, it was kind of hard to put together since I love most of them! 
1. Fang
2. Molly
3. Marshal
4. Bea
5. Aurora
6. Maple
7. Bluebear
8. Roscoe
9. Egbert
10. Snooty


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (May 26, 2020)

Super tough when you love them all!
1. Tangy
2. Diana
3. Kiki
4. Merengue
5. Rosie
6. Julian
7. Roscoe
8. Lyman
9. Deidre
10. Rex


----------



## xara (May 26, 2020)

awesomeelle2001 said:


> Super tough when you love them all!
> 1. Tangy
> 2. Diana
> 3. Kiki
> ...



10. roscoe
9. rex
8. lyman 
7. rosie
6. kiki
5. merengue 
4. tangy 
3. deirdre
2. julian
1. diana


----------



## Epod (May 26, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Here’s my list, it was kind of hard to put together since I love most of them!
> 1. Fang
> 2. Molly
> 3. Marshal
> ...



Great line up, especially Egbert!

10) Snooty
9) Roscoe 
8) Marshal
7) Fang
6) Bluebear
5) Aurora
4) Bea
3) Maple
2) Molly
1) Egbert 

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020



Cosmic_Insanity said:


> My residents are: Plucky, Roald, Brocollo, Apple, Mitzi, Tasha, Octavian, Hamphrey, Olaf and Sprinkle. My personal ranking is something like this:
> 1. Sprinkle
> 2. Roald
> 3. Mitzi
> ...



Very cool, obviously a fan of penguins and hamsters!

10) Olaf
9) Brocollo
8) Octavian
7) Hamphrey 
6) Apple
5) Tasha
4) Sprinkle
3) Plucky
2) Mitzi
1) Roald


----------



## xara (May 26, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Here’s my list, it was kind of hard to put together since I love most of them!
> 1. Fang
> 2. Molly
> 3. Marshal
> ...



10. snooty
9. roscoe 
8. egbert
7. bea
6. bluebear 
5. fang
4. molly
3. maple
2. marshal
1. aurora


----------



## Dude_Skillz (May 26, 2020)

Rank my villagers!
my personal list:
1. Walker
2. Zucker
3. Scoot
4. Merengue
5. Cherry
6. Diana
7. Marshal
8. Butch
9. Flora
10. open plot

I love all my villagers, just some more than others!


----------



## monsieurberry (May 26, 2020)

Rank my children:


----------



## Dude_Skillz (May 26, 2020)

awesomeelle2001 said:


> Super tough when you love them all!
> 1. Tangy
> 2. Diana
> 3. Kiki
> ...



1. Merengue
2. Diana
3. Kiki
4. Tangy
5. Roscoe
6. Lyman
7. Julian
8. Rosie
9. Rex
10. Deidre

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020



monsieurberry said:


> Rank my children:
> 
> View attachment 265778



1. Marshal
2. Dom
3. Judy
4. Sherb
5. Raymond
6. Sherb
7. Lily
8. Fang
9. Whitney
10. Bluebear

Your children have been ranked.


----------



## monsieurberry (May 26, 2020)

Dude_Skillz said:


> Rank my villagers!
> my personal list:
> 1. Walker
> 2. Zucker
> ...


This was hard...except for Scoot, sorry

10. Scoot
9. Merengue
8. Cherry
7. Flora
6. Zucker
5. Walker
4. Diana
3. Butch
2. Marshal
1. Open Plot (Hoping for your fav, whoever that is!)

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020



Dude_Skillz said:


> 1. Marshal
> 2. Dom
> 3. Judy
> 4. Sherb
> ...



Damn you did Reneigh dirty


----------



## arboriavillager (May 26, 2020)

Rank them because I'm bored! Here is my ranking. I love or like all my villagers so it feels bad to put any of them below 5 

1. Molly
2. Punchy
3. Lolly
4. Ankha
5. Fuchsia
6. Bruce
7. Audie
8. Bianca
9. Zell
10. Bam


----------



## daisyy (May 26, 2020)

arboriavillager said:


> Rank them because I'm bored! Here is my ranking. I love or like all my villagers so it feels bad to put any of them below 5
> 
> 1. Molly
> 2. Punchy
> ...


lolly
audie
molly
punchy
ankha
fuschia
bianca
zell
bam
bruce
(i looove cats and audie is bae)

my villagers in no particular order:
audie
roscoe
roald
raymond
hazel
lolly
tiffany
drago
zucker
colton


----------



## arboriavillager (May 26, 2020)

daisyy said:


> lolly
> audie
> molly
> punchy
> ...



1. Lolly
2. Zucker
3. Raymond
4. Audie
5. Roald
6. Roscoe
7. Hazel
8. Drago
9. Tiffany
10. Colton

Nice villagers! I feel like one of the few people who kind of likes Hazel, lol


----------



## xara (May 26, 2020)

daisyy said:


> my villagers in no particular order:
> audie
> roscoe
> roald
> ...



10. roscoe
9. drago
8. raymond
7. tiffany 
6. roald
5. colton
4. hazel 
3. zucker
2. lolly
1. audie


----------



## LaFra (May 26, 2020)

monsieurberry said:


> Rank my children:
> 
> View attachment 265778



Sherb
Marshal
Whitney
Bluebear
Judy
Raymond
Dom
Fang
Lily
Reneigh


----------



## arboriavillager (May 26, 2020)

monsieurberry said:


> Rank my children:
> 
> View attachment 265778


1. Fang
2. Marshal
3. Whitney
4. Raymond
5. Reneigh
6. Sherb 
7. Dom
8. Lily
9. Bluebear
10. Judy

They're all great... hard to choose


----------



## Mayor Moon (May 26, 2020)

What's your opinion on Annalisa, shes my favorite, but she doesn't get much hype.


----------



## monsieurberry (May 26, 2020)

Mayor Moon said:


> What's your opinion on Annalisa, shes my favorite, but she doesn't get much hype.



I was actually considering her for next group of residents whenever that will be. She would work so well with Greta!

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020



arboriavillager said:


> Rank them because I'm bored! Here is my ranking. I love or like all my villagers so it feels bad to put any of them below 5
> 
> 1. Molly
> 2. Punchy
> ...



10. Bruce
9. Bam
8. Audie
7. Anhka
6. Zell
5. Bianca
4. Fuchsia
3. Lolly
2. Punchy
1. Molly

I love this group and you have all the personalities!


----------



## Florence + The Machine (May 26, 2020)

I finally got all my dreamies a few days ago, so I’d be interested to see how people would rank my less popular favorites:




I’m also considering eventually replacing one of my smugs with Opal to better match with Mint and Cyd.


----------



## Epod (May 26, 2020)

NAsh88 said:


> I finally got all my dreamies a few days ago, so I’d be interested to see how people would rank my less popular favorites:
> View attachment 265792
> I’m also considering eventually replacing one of my smugs with Opal to better match with Mint and Cyd.


Really cool mix  

10) Penelope 
9) Megan
8) Moe 
7) Mint 
6) Melba
5) Cherry 
4) Raymond
3) Cyd
2) Dom 
1) Hans


----------



## Chea (May 26, 2020)

Rank my villagers! Here's my personal list:

Whitney
Apollo
Sherb
Lucky
Audie
Maple
Ankha
Raymond
Reneigh
Skye


----------



## monsieurberry (May 26, 2020)

NAsh88 said:


> I finally got all my dreamies a few days ago, so I’d be interested to see how people would rank my less popular favorites:
> View attachment 265792
> I’m also considering eventually replacing one of my smugs with Opal to better match with Mint and Cyd.



Wow, wow, wow. I would not change one thing with this group! They are such an awesome set of color blocking, vibrancy...I legitimately love it.

Here's my ranking:

10. Cherry
9. Hangs
8.  Megan
7. Melba
6. Mint
5. Penelope
4. Moe
3. Dom
2. Raymond
1. Cyd


----------



## Dude_Skillz (May 26, 2020)

monsieurberry said:


> This was hard...except for Scoot, sorry
> 
> 10. Scoot
> 9. Merengue
> ...


XD. Yeah, I don't really like reneigh tbh. I think it may be the piercings all over her body.


----------



## monsieurberry (May 26, 2020)

Dude_Skillz said:


> XD. Yeah, I don't really like reneigh tbh. I think it may be the piercings all over her body.


 You listed Sherb twice and he's the only one that deserves that so you did well nonetheless.


----------



## Dude_Skillz (May 26, 2020)

Oops!

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020

sorry, forgot reneigh. let me modify that

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020

1. Marshal
2. Dom
3. Judy
4. Sherb
5. Raymond
6. Lily
7. Fang
8. Whitney
9. Bluebear
10. Reniegh. EWWWWW


----------



## Epod (May 26, 2020)

How do people get the passport type things with all their villagers' faces on?


----------



## arboriavillager (May 26, 2020)

Epod said:


> How do people get the passport type things with all their villagers' faces on?


It's in the Nintendo Switch Online app if you set it up with ACNH


----------



## vicutie (May 26, 2020)

My villagers are in my sig!


----------



## Dude_Skillz (May 26, 2020)

vicutie said:


> My villagers are in my sig!



1. Merengue
2. Marshal
3. Diana
4. Judy
5. Sprinkle
6. Sherb
7. Raymond
8. Stitches
9. Julian
10. Audie


----------



## vicutie (May 26, 2020)

Dude_Skillz said:


> 1. Merengue
> 2. Marshal
> 3. Diana
> 4. Judy
> ...



I'm actually holding on to Audie for a friend but I'm planning on replacing her w/ Fang  eventually!!


----------



## Florence + The Machine (May 26, 2020)

Epod said:


> Really cool mix
> 
> 10) Penelope
> 9) Megan
> ...


Thank you! I love to see the Hans appreciation. He gets overshadowed by the popular smugs but I think he's great and deserves more love. People are biased against the gorillas unfortunately.

edit: was on mobile so I didn't see the villagers in your sig. Here's my ranking:

10. Pompom
9. Ozzie
8. Lionel
7. Egbert
6. Pecan
5. Murphy
4. Aurora
3. Olive
2. Bam
1. Reneigh

Sorry I did your boy Egbert like that, but at least he's not last lol. You have a unique assortment of villagers that you don't see very often, which I appreciate. I think Olive is cute in particular!


monsieurberry said:


> Wow, wow, wow. I would not change one thing with this group! They are such an awesome set of color blocking, vibrancy...I legitimately love it.
> 
> Here's my ranking:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, that's very sweet of you to say! Honestly I think you've persuaded me not to replace anyone. I just wish we could have one more villager! Also, you have impeccable taste because Cyd is easily my favorite villager too.

Here's my ranking of your villagers:

10. Lily
9. Whitney
8. Marshal
7. Bluebear
6. Judy
5. Sherb
4. Raymond
3. Fang
2. Dom
1. Reneigh

Great selection of villagers overall; I haven't seen much Bluebear appreciation in NH, even though she was pretty popular back in NL, and I love Reneigh's design.


----------



## monsieurberry (May 26, 2020)

NAsh88 said:


> Thank you so much, that's very sweet of you to say! Honestly I think you've persuaded me not to replace anyone. I just wish we could have one more villager! Also, you have impeccable taste because Cyd is easily my favorite villager too.
> 
> Here's my ranking of your villagers:
> 
> ...



That's awesome! I really think you have a great combo going on! I went the easy route and just focused on pastel vibes but you blew it out of the park, it feels really individual!...Cyd is such a great design!

And yes, I love Reneigh's design too!

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020



vicutie said:


> My villagers are in my sig!



10. Merengue
9. Audie
8. Stitches
7. Sprinkle
6. Julian
5. Diana
4. Judy
3. Raymond
2. Marshal
1. Sherb

This was painful because a lot of these are my favorites.


----------



## Epod (May 26, 2020)

NAsh88 said:


> Thank you! I love to see the Hans appreciation. He gets overshadowed by the popular smugs but I think he's great and deserves more love. People are biased against the gorillas unfortunately.
> 
> edit: was on mobile so I didn't see the villagers in your sig. Here's my ranking:
> 
> ...



Thank you and same to you with your list of villagers, lots of ones I haven't seen much of but really like  Gotta agree with you as well with the gorillas, they get a lot of stick but I think they're cool, especially Hans and Boone!

I'm fairly flexible with who I have on my island, I really like most of the villagers in this game and plan on letting any who ask to leave go (except maybe Egbert haha) and meeting some new ones when I can. Even the ones I'm not sure of I often warm to! Lionel was my forced camper for example and I really wasn't sure of him at first but he's grown on me every day I've had him with all his singing and his distinguished look 

Edit: also Olive is so cute, I'm really surprised she gets overlooked quite a lot. Maybe it's because Maple is also a normal cub villager and is also great, but still!


----------



## Dando (May 26, 2020)

Epod said:


> Thank you and same to you with your list of villagers, lots of ones I haven't seen much of but really like  Gotta agree with you as well with the gorillas, they get a lot of stick but I think they're cool, especially Hans and Boone!
> 
> I'm fairly flexible with who I have on my island, I really like most of the villagers in this game and plan on letting any who ask to leave go (except maybe Egbert haha) and meeting some new ones when I can. Even the ones I'm not sure of I often warm to! Lionel was my forced camper for example and I really wasn't sure of him at first but he's grown on me every day I've had him with all his singing and his distinguished look
> 
> Edit: also Olive is so cute, I'm really surprised she gets overlooked quite a lot. Maybe it's because Maple is also a normal cub villager and is also great, but still!


That's so sweet and has Egbert already laid an egg? Need to know


----------



## Epod (May 26, 2020)

Dando said:


> That's so sweet and has Egbert already laid an egg? Need to know


Sadly not, think he'd been too lazy even if he could lay an egg! I play a lot late evening/early night and he's often already asleep by then


----------



## Dando (May 26, 2020)

Epod said:


> Sadly not, think he'd been too lazy even if he could lay an egg! I play a lot late evening/early night and he's often already asleep by then


I should have known, lmao


----------



## theravenboys (May 26, 2020)

It's hard for me to rank my own villagers because I love them all so much, so I'll just list them in alphabetical order!

Bunnie
Canberra
Chevre
Erik
Fang
Lolly
Marina
Raymond
Sprocket
Whitney


----------



## xara (May 26, 2020)

theravenboys said:


> It's hard for me to rank my own villagers because I love them all so much, so I'll just list them in alphabetical order!
> 
> Bunnie
> Canberra
> ...



10. canberra
9. sprocket
8. raymond
7. bunnie 
6. erik 
5. fang
4. chevre 
3. whitney
2. marina
1. lolly


----------



## carackobama (May 27, 2020)

theravenboys said:


> It's hard for me to rank my own villagers because I love them all so much, so I'll just list them in alphabetical order!
> 
> Bunnie
> Canberra
> ...



1. Lolly
2. Erik
3. Fang
4. Raymond 
5. Whitney
6. Marina
7. Bunnie
8. Chevre
9. Canberra
10. Sprocket


----------



## pamelarose (May 27, 2020)

1. Zell
2. Tammy
3. Lolly
4. Cheri
5. Zucker
6. Louie
7. Static
8. Egbert
9. Curlos
10. Plucky

((Lemme just say I love all my villagers very much - except Curlos and Plucky DESGUSTANG))


----------



## courtky (May 27, 2020)

1. Scoot 
2. Merengue 
3. Peewee
4. Teddy
5. Judy
6. Tia 
7. Punchy
8. Pompom
9. Norma
10. Bill

My top 5 are my main favorites. Probably not permanent but love them all so far!


----------



## monsieurberry (May 27, 2020)

I was worried people didn’t like Whitney because everyone who ordered my list had her in the bottom 5. Glad she is getting the respect she deserves!

	Post automatically merged: May 27, 2020



pamelarose said:


> 1. Zell
> 2. Tammy
> 3. Lolly
> 4. Cheri
> ...



10. Plucky
9. Cheri
8. Zucker
7. Louie
6. Tammy
5. Zell
4. Egbert
3. Curlos
2. Lolly
1. Static

Love this group, it was fun to rank!


----------



## Voodoo (May 27, 2020)

10. Flurry
9. Blanche
8. Ken
7. Ruby
6. Apollo
5. Rodeo
4. Kiki
3. Muffy
2. Roscoe
1. Lucky

I have an “odd” taste in villagers


----------



## Epod (May 27, 2020)

pamelarose said:


> 1. Zell
> 2. Tammy
> 3. Lolly
> 4. Cheri
> ...



Really cool mix, some more unusual villagers which is great to see! 

10) Static
9) Louie
8) Tammy
7) Zucker
6) Curlos
5)  Lolly
4) Zell
3) Plucky
2) Cheri
1) Egbert


----------



## Mayor Moon (May 27, 2020)

monsieurberry said:


> Post


Finally I found someone else that likes her!


----------



## monsieurberry (May 27, 2020)

Mayor Moon said:


> Finally I found someone else that likes her!



I can’t tell who this is about haha!
But if it’s either Whitney or Reneigh, yes! The both are absolutely jaw-dropping appearance wise in this game. Couple of sweethearts too when you get to know them!


----------



## Mayor Moon (May 27, 2020)

monsieurberry said:


> I can’t tell who this is about haha!
> But if it’s either Whitney or Reneigh, yes! The both are absolutely jaw-dropping appearance wise in this game. Couple of sweethearts too when you get to know them!


I agree wholeheartedly with that lol, but I was talking about my queen Annalisa


----------



## monsieurberry (May 27, 2020)

Oh, I’m dumb! Annalisa! Yes I think she’s so goregous. I really love Japanese makeup in the first place so all those styles instantly have a place in my heart. Plus she just gives off elegant vibes.


----------



## Mayor Moon (May 27, 2020)

monsieurberry said:


> Oh, I’m dumb! Annalisa! Yes I think she’s so goregous. I really love Japanese makeup in the first place so all those styles instantly have a place in my heart. Plus she just gives off elegant vibes.


I mat or may not have had an animal crossing birthday and had her a a majority of my decoration  it's been so hard finding the on tours!


----------



## monsieurberry (May 27, 2020)

Mayor Moon said:


> I mat or may not have had an animal crossing birthday and had her a a majority of my decoration  it's been so hard finding the on tours!



OMG that's amazing! She deserves nothing less, absolute empress. I just looked up her house too because I hadn't done that yet and wow, it's so gorgeous. Both the interior and the exterior. I hope you find her soon!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 27, 2020)

NAsh88 said:


> I finally got all my dreamies a few days ago, so I’d be interested to see how people would rank my less popular favorites:
> View attachment 265792
> I’m also considering eventually replacing one of my smugs with Opal to better match with Mint and Cyd.


1. Cherry
2. Mint
3. Raymond
4 Megan
5. Penelope
6. Cyd
7. Dom
8. Dom
9. Melba
10. Hans


----------



## Mayor Moon (May 27, 2020)

monsieurberry said:


> OMG that's amazing! She deserves nothing less, absolute empress. I just looked up her house too because I hadn't done that yet and wow, it's so gorgeous. Both the interior and the exterior. I hope you find her soon!


You too!


----------



## greenvoldemort (May 27, 2020)

my favs in order..
1. bunnie
2. marshal
3. pekoe
4. raymond.. or as i call him ratmond
6. maple
7. stitches
8. zucker
9. rosie
10.felicity
10.megan

i just realised i messed my order whoops..


----------



## mushfrogs (May 27, 2020)

solace said:


> View attachment 252036


 
10. deirdre
9. kitty
8. sprocket
7. zucker
6. raymond
5. francine
4. bunnie
3. kabuki
2. fauna
1. lolly


----------



## Florence + The Machine (May 27, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> 1. Cherry
> 2. Mint
> 3. Raymond
> 4 Megan
> ...


I assume one of Doms is supposed to be Moe? Regardless I'm happy to see the Mint appreciation. I think she's way cuter than the other squirrels.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 27, 2020)

NAsh88 said:


> I assume one of Doms is supposed to be Moe? Regardless I'm happy to see the Mint appreciation. I think she's way cuter than the other squirrels.


oh crap that was an accident, the dom lower than dom is moe

	Post automatically merged: May 27, 2020

Also mint is such a cutie squirrel


----------



## EmperorGandhi (May 27, 2020)

Here's my current roster ranked. I love all of them, including the ones at the bottom, so this was pretty hard for me to do. There's some villagers in here that I don't really ever see get talked about so I'd love to see where you guys rank them:

1. Beau
2. Henry
3. Audie
4. Elvis
5. Bianca
6. Phoebe
7. Hopkins
8. Vesta
9. Julia (I haven't had her for very long so I'm keeping her low for now, but I've enjoyed her so far)
10. Rory


----------



## Chea (May 29, 2020)

Rank my villagers! They're in my signature


----------



## Verecund (May 29, 2020)

EmperorGandhi said:


> Here's my current roster ranked. I love all of them, including the ones at the bottom, so this was pretty hard for me to do. There's some villagers in here that I don't really ever see get talked about so I'd love to see where you guys rank them:
> 
> 1. Beau
> 2. Henry
> ...



1. Bianca
2. Audie
3. Julia
4. Beau
5. Phoebe
6. Vesta
7. Henry
8. Hopkins
9. Elvis
10. Rory



Chea said:


> Rank my villagers! They're in my signature



1. Sherb
2. Skye
3. Raymond
4. Audie
5. Apollo
6. Whitney
7. Reneigh
8. Ankha
9. Maple
10. Lucky


----------



## InstantNoodles (May 29, 2020)

This sounds fun! Rank my villagers 
10. Tangy
9. Marshal
8. Pekoe
7. Dom
6. Bob
5. Judy
4. Raddle
3. Graham
2. Muffy
1. Static


----------



## jo_electric (May 29, 2020)

Mine:

1. Lyman
2. Kabuki
3. Joey
4. Puddles
5. Apple
6. Marshal
7. Hippeaux
8. Victoria
9. Freya
10. Robin

Though a few are new and therefore lower on the list.


----------



## sunshower (May 29, 2020)

I posted a while ago, but my town has changed a lot. I’d love to see how people rank my most recent town. My villager lineup is: dizzy, Katt, Kidd, marshal, flora, Sherb, kitty, sterling, coco, and dom

	Post automatically merged: May 29, 2020



janeying12 said:


> This sounds fun! Rank my villagers
> 10. Tangy
> 9. Marshal
> 8. Pekoe
> ...


Great lineup! I’d rank them
1. Tangy
2. Marshal
3. Raddle
4. Dom
5. Static
6. Pekoe
7.muffy
8. Bob
9. Judy
10. Graham

	Post automatically merged: May 29, 2020



Chea said:


> Rank my villagers! They're in my signature


You must have a great town! I’d rank 
1. Ankah 
2. Sherb
3. Lucky
4. Apollo
5. Audie
6. Maple
7. Skye
8. Whitney
9. Reneigh
10. Raymond


----------



## happyabg (May 30, 2020)

I recently got new villagers and decided Id like to see how everyone would rank my villagers.  They are as follows and are not in my order of favorites:

Marshal
Lucky
Bill
Raymond
Flora
Skye
Kidd
Marina
Fuschia

I am looking to get rid of Kidd/Fuschia/Skye and taking suggestions on who to replace them with.


----------



## Epod (May 30, 2020)

happyabg said:


> I recently got new villagers and decided Id like to see how everyone would rank my villagers.  They are as follows and are not in my order of favorites:
> 
> Marshal
> Lucky
> ...



9) Marina
8) Marshal
7) Flora
6) Kidd
5) Fuschia
4) Skye
3) Lucky
2) Raymond
1) Bill


----------



## xara (May 30, 2020)

happyabg said:


> I recently got new villagers and decided Id like to see how everyone would rank my villagers.  They are as follows and are not in my order of favorites:
> 
> Marshal
> Lucky
> ...



9. raymond
8. kidd
7. flora
6. bill
5. marshal
4. skye
3. fuchsia 
2. marina 
1. lucky


----------



## kylie32123 (May 30, 2020)

rate the ones in my sig, please!


----------



## Ichiban (May 30, 2020)

kylie32123 said:


> rate the ones in my sig, please!


10. judy
9. marshal
8. goldie
7. olivia
6. raymond
5. wolfgang
4. bob
3. ankha
2. coco
1. audie

rank mine if you want lol


----------



## kylie32123 (May 30, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> 10. judy
> 9. marshal
> 8. goldie
> 7. olivia
> ...


10. Stinky
9. Scoot 
8. Cyd
7. Punchy
6. Kyle
5. Raymond
4. Ankha
3. Tangy
2. Audie
1. Lolly


----------



## Toasties (May 30, 2020)

Oh gosh, yes I want in on this. 
Rank my preciouses. 

List (not in any order):
*
1. Ankha
2. Reneigh
3. Tia
4. Bam
5. Judy
6. Raymond
7. Sherb
8. Cyd
9. Static
10. Audie
*


----------



## Rosie977 (May 30, 2020)

Rank my villagers! They are my dreamies and I'm planning on keeping them.


----------



## sunshower (May 30, 2020)

Rate the villagers in my signature!


----------



## PunchyTheCat (May 31, 2020)

Dreamies ~<3~
10. Vivian
9. Chadder
8. Katt
7. Grizzly
6. Sherb
5. Diana
4. Genji
3. Celia
2. Pinky
1. Punchy

Current

10. Del
9. Jacques
8. Bam
7. Zucker
6. Gwen
5. Apple
4. Tia
3. Chadder
2. Grizzly
1. Celia


----------



## xara (May 31, 2020)

sunshower said:


> Rate the villagers in my signature!


10. dom
9. coco
8. kidd
7. sterling
6. flora
5. sherb 
4. kitty
3. marshal
2. dizzy
1. katt


----------



## Aleigh (May 31, 2020)

I haven't done this in a bit and my villagers have changed, so here we go:

1. Pierce; honestly the love of my life
2. Tom; the second love of my life
3. Cookie; she was my first favorite villager as a child and honestly the amount of nostalgia she gives me makes me so happy
4. Julian; I love him so much. He keeps hitting on me and it's the cutest thing
5. Fauna; stupid deer crawled her way into my heart after only getting her because I knew she was a lot of people's dreamie
6. Bob; he's bob. kinda surprised he's this low tbh
7. Marina; her house was on the beach in my CF town and I thought it was adorable
-big gap here-
8. Tammy; she's not the worst, but she just doesn't fit in
9. Bam; he was my starting villager and won't leave. I like him and his coloring but I already have Pierce and planning on Dom
10. Tucker; I liked him at first but he kinda started to annoy me

curious to see how others would rank them!


----------



## PunchyTheCat (May 31, 2020)

Spoiler: Ranking



Toasties: 
10. Cyd
9. Bam 
8. Audie
7. Static
6. Raymond
5. Ankha
4. Tia
3. Reneigh
2. Judy
1. Sherb
Aleigh:
10. Bam
9. Tucker
8. Pierce
7. Tammy
6.  Tom
5. Fauna
4. Cookie
3. Marina
2. Julian
1. Bob
Zura:
10. Chops
9. Lucky
8. Rodeo
7. Tabby
6. Rowan
5. Coco
4. Elvis
3. Fauna
2. Ankha
1. Katt
bluetortis26:
10. Ancotti
9. Renee
8. Rooney
7. Hornsby
6. Robin
5. Zell
4. Purrl
3. Raymond
2. Beau
1. Hamlet
solace:
10. Deirdre
9. Zucker
8. Sprocket
7. Francine
6. Fauna
5. Lolly
4. Kabuki
3. Raymond
2. Bunnie
1. Kitty


----------



## Kattea (May 31, 2020)

Melba
Lily
Diana
Deirdre
Pashmina
Maple
Merry
Dotty
Blanche
Bluebear


----------



## tonkuri (May 31, 2020)

Raymond
Static
Cookie
Chrissy
Judy
Genji
Freya
Zucker
Muffy
Pekoe


----------



## LaFra (May 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Rank my villagers! They are my dreamies and I'm planning on keeping them.
> View attachment 267848


1) Bones
2) Skye
3) Marshal
4) Whitney
5) Raymond
6) Wolfgang
7) Genji
8) Kiki
9) Punchy
10) Tom


----------



## Epod (May 31, 2020)

Guys we have to also rank each other's villagers otherwise this thread doesn't work!



Toasties said:


> Oh gosh, yes I want in on this.
> Rank my preciouses.
> 
> List (not in any order):
> ...



1) Ankha
2) Tia
3) Bam
4) Sherb
5) Raymond 
6) Cyd
7) Reneigh
8) Audie
9) Static
10) Judy


----------



## Dando (May 31, 2020)

pamelarose said:


> 1. Zell
> 2. Tammy
> 3. Lolly
> 4. Cheri
> ...


Lol, Curlos is my boi. Could I get him if he is in boxes anytime soon?


----------



## Bk1234 (May 31, 2020)

My villagers have changed a bit.
1. Hamlet
2. Erik
3. Tutu
4. Nana
5. Olaf
6. Reneigh
7. Sherb
8. Tia
9. Bruce
10. Audie

	Post automatically merged: May 31, 2020



Toasties said:


> Oh gosh, yes I want in on this.
> Rank my preciouses.
> 
> List (not in any order):
> ...


1. Ankha
2. Raymond
3. Audie
4. Sherb
5. Bam
6. Judy
7. Reneigh
8. Tia
9. Static
10. Cyd

Overall a great line-up!


----------



## Rosie977 (May 31, 2020)

tonkuri said:


> Raymond
> Static
> Cookie
> Chrissy
> ...


Raymond
Genji
Zucker
Judy
Cookie
Static
Freya
Pekoe
Muffy
Chrissy

Great lineup, mine is similar!


----------



## VelveteenCat (Jun 5, 2020)

Now that my villagers are complete, I'm curious of how others would rank them. 
This is who I have in the order of when they moved in:
Groucho, Tabby, Lucky, Annalisa, Cherry, Chops, Olaf, Olivia, Felicity, Gloria.


----------



## xara (Jun 5, 2020)

Cotton Candy Cat said:


> Now that my villagers are complete, I'm curious of how others would rank them.
> This is who I have in the order of when they moved in:
> Groucho, Tabby, Lucky, Annalisa, Cherry, Chops, Olaf, Olivia, Felicity, Gloria.



10. chops 
9. tabby 
8. olaf 
7. groucho 
6. gloria
5. annalisa 
4. olivia 
3. cherry 
2. felicity
1. lucky


----------



## Epod (Jun 7, 2020)

Anyone want to rank my current villagers?

Aurora
Bam
Egbert
Murphy
Olive
Ozzie
Pecan
Pompom
Portia
Reneigh


----------



## BluebearL (Jun 7, 2020)

New cast member, new rating! I personally could never rank my villagers as I love them all and each of them are dreamies so feel free to rank them for yourself!

-judy
-boots
-raymond
-cube
-dobie
-puddles
-sherb 
-agnes
-scoot 
-Megan


----------



## xara (Jun 7, 2020)

BluebearL said:


> New cast member, new rating! I personally could never rank my villagers as I love them all and each of them are dreamies so feel free to rank them for yourself!
> 
> -judy
> -boots
> ...



10. raymond
9. boots
8. judy
7. megan
6. sherb
5. cube
4. dobie
3. scoot
2. puddles
1. agnes


----------



## Verecund (Jun 7, 2020)

Spoiler: Lots of rankings






Toasties said:


> Oh gosh, yes I want in on this.
> Rank my preciouses.
> 
> List (not in any order):
> ...



1. Bam
2. Judy
3. Sherb
4. Raymond
5. Audie
6. Tia
7. Cyd
8. Static
9. Ankha
10. Reneigh



Rosie977 said:


> Rank my villagers! They are my dreamies and I'm planning on keeping them.



1. Marshal
2. Kiki
3. Genji
4. Tom
5. Raymond
6. Skye
7. Bones
8. Punchy
9. Whitney
10. Wolfgang



sunshower said:


> Rate the villagers in my signature!



1. Marshal
2. Sherb
3. Kitty
4. Flora
5. Coco
6. Kidd
7. Dizzy
8. Dom
9. Sterling
10. Katt



PunchyTheCat said:


> Dreamies ~<3~
> 10. Vivian
> 9. Chadder
> 8. Katt
> ...



1. Sherb
2. Pinky
3. Genji
4. Diana
5. Punchy
6. Celia
7. Vivian
8. Grizzly
9. Katt
10. Chadder

1. Bam
2. Apple
3. Celia
4. Del
5. Gwen
6. Tia
7. Grizzly
8. Jacques
9. Zucker
10. Chadder



Aleigh said:


> I haven't done this in a bit and my villagers have changed, so here we go:
> 
> 1. Pierce; honestly the love of my life
> 2. Tom; the second love of my life
> ...



1. Bam
2. Bob
3. Pierce
4. Tom
5. Tammy
6. Fauna
7. Cookie
8. Marina
9. Julian
10. Tucker



Kattea said:


> Melba
> Lily
> Diana
> Deirdre
> ...



1. Merry
2. Dotty
3. Bluebear
4. Lily
5. Diana
6. Melba
7. Pashmina
8. Deirdre
9. Blanche
10. Maple



tonkuri said:


> Raymond
> Static
> Cookie
> Chrissy
> ...



1. Judy
2. Muffy
3. Genji
4. Raymond
5. Chrissy
6. Freya
7. Static
8. Cookie
9. Pekoe
10. Zucker



Bk1234 said:


> My villagers have changed a bit.
> 1. Hamlet
> 2. Erik
> 3. Tutu
> ...



1. Bruce
2. Sherb
3. Audie
4. Tia
5. Tutu
6. Erik
7. Reneigh
8. Hamlet
9. Olaf
10. Nana



Cotton Candy Cat said:


> Now that my villagers are complete, I'm curious of how others would rank them.
> This is who I have in the order of when they moved in:
> Groucho, Tabby, Lucky, Annalisa, Cherry, Chops, Olaf, Olivia, Felicity, Gloria.



1. Olivia
2. Felicity
3. Annalisa
4. Gloria
5. Lucky
6. Groucho
7. Cherry
8. Olaf
9. Tabby
10. Chops



Epod said:


> Anyone want to rank my current villagers?
> 
> Aurora
> Bam
> ...



1. Pecan
2. Bam
3. Portia
4. Reneigh
5. Aurora
6. Pompom
7. Olive
8. Ozzie
9. Murphy
10. Egbert



BluebearL said:


> New cast member, new rating! I personally could never rank my villagers as I love them all and each of them are dreamies so feel free to rank them for yourself!
> 
> -judy
> -boots
> ...



1. Judy
2. Sherb
3. Megan
4. Raymond
5. Agnes
6. Puddles
7. Scoot
8. Cube
9. Boots
10. Dobie



Here are my villagers (unranked), if anyone wants to rank them:
- Diva
- Cobb
- Apple
- Nate
- Ava
- Klaus
- Nibbles
- Judy
- Goldie
- Bruce


----------



## xara (Jun 7, 2020)

Verecund said:


> Spoiler: Lots of rankings
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10. klaus
9. diva 
8. nate 
7. cobb 
6. nibbles
5. apple
4. judy
3. ava
2. bruce
1. goldie


----------



## Bk1234 (Jun 7, 2020)

BluebearL said:


> New cast member, new rating! I personally could never rank my villagers as I love them all and each of them are dreamies so feel free to rank them for yourself!
> 
> -judy
> -boots
> ...


1. Sherb
2. Raymond 
3. Megan
4. Judy
5. Dobie
6. Scoot
7. Agnes
8. Cube
9. Boots
10. Puddles


----------



## xara (Jun 7, 2020)

Toasties said:


> Oh gosh, yes I want in on this.
> Rank my preciouses.
> 
> List (not in any order):
> ...



10. reneigh
9. raymond 
8. judy
7. static 
6. cyd 
5. sherb
4. ankha 
3. tia 
2. bam 
1. audie


----------



## Epod (Jun 7, 2020)

Verecund said:


> Spoiler: Lots of rankings
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool and unusual mix!

1) Bruce
2) Goldie
3) Ava
4) Cobb
5) Apple
6) Nate
7) Judy
8) Klaus
9) Diva
10) Nibbles


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jun 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Rank my villagers! They are my dreamies and I'm planning on keeping them.
> View attachment 267848



1. Wolfgang
2. Punchy
3. Skye
4. Bones
5. Whitney
6. Marshal
7. Genji
8. Tom
9. Kiki
10. Raymond


----------



## Cavendish (Jun 7, 2020)

Hi everyone!

I was curious what everybody thinks of my villager line-up so far. I love them all so much!































I'm just torn who I should pick as my last spot. It has to be a snooty as I want atleast 1 of each personality. When I saw Freya in the ACNH trailer there was no question... I MUST HAVE HER! the pink wolf contrasted in the snow just caught my attention immediatly But I already have 1 wolf villager wich is my favorite villager since he resembles my favorite animal wich is a Hyena. On the other hand I really really like Tasha's design to!

Help me choose!








Note: English is not my native language


----------



## Hobowire (Jun 7, 2020)

i didnt see the trailer so an easier choice for me.


----------



## courtky (Jun 7, 2020)

rosie and lily are precious. octavian and kyle are cool.... RODNEY THOUGH??? 👁👁

i love freya but you already have kyle and idk i think tasha is pretty cute too so i'd go with tasha.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 7, 2020)

I prefer Freya, so I'd say her unless you really don't like having more than one of the same species!


----------



## Cavendish (Jun 7, 2020)

courtky said:


> rosie and lily are precious. octavian and kyle are cool.... RODNEY THOUGH??? 👁👁
> 
> i love freya but you already have kyle and idk i think tasha is pretty cute too so i'd go with tasha.



I didn't want Rodney innitialy but he grew on me since hes wearing a pink bath-towel that I gifted him 24/7

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020



Cavendish said:


> I didn't want Rodney innitialy but he grew on me since hes wearing a pink bath-towel that I gifted him 24/7
> 
> and tbh I think his design is pretty neat


----------



## courtky (Jun 7, 2020)

Cavendish said:


> I didn't want Rodney innitialy but he grew on me since hes wearing a pink bath-towel that I gifted him 24/7


Lmao ok that sounds kinda cute


----------



## Cavendish (Jun 7, 2020)

courtky said:


> Lmao ok that sounds kinda cute



Haha it's like he doesn't has anny other clothes ( I gave him like 3)


----------



## Fendi (Jun 7, 2020)

I like both of them, but I prefer Freya. I know you already have Kyle, I don't think it will hurt to have an extra wolf. But overall, I do think that you have a pretty great lineup, I also think that Freya would be a nice to add some colour to your lineup since she's bright pink.


----------



## Sweetley (Jun 7, 2020)

I would go with Tasha, as I think she would fit the best along with the other villagers and personally, I like her a bit more than Freya.

(Btw, Rodney is adorable.)


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 7, 2020)

If anyone would be interested in ranking my villagers, here they are! They don't really fit any coherent theme but I just find them cute 
Static
Muffy
Graham
Raddle
Judy
Dom
Bob
Tangy
Gayle
Marshal


----------



## melbells (Jun 7, 2020)

1. Coco
2. Zell - happy bday Zell!!!
3. Cranston
4. Hamlet
4. Apollo
5. Margie
6. Bill
7. Canberra
8.  Bubbles


----------



## xara (Jun 7, 2020)

melbells said:


> 1. Coco
> 2. Zell - happy bday Zell!!!
> 3. Cranston
> 4. Hamlet
> ...



9. canberra 
8. hamlet 
7. bubbles
6. cranston
5. coco
4. bill
3. apollo
2. zell
1. margie


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jun 7, 2020)

Verecund said:


> Spoiler: Lots of rankings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Judy
2. Apple
3. Goldie
4. Ava
5. Klaus
6. Bruce
7. Nate
8. Nibbles
9. Diva
10. Cobb

Thanks for ranking mine!


----------



## xara (Jun 7, 2020)

janeying12 said:


> If anyone would be interested in ranking my villagers, here they are! They don't really fit any coherent theme but I just find them cute
> Static
> Muffy
> Graham
> ...



10. dom
9. graham
8. muffy 
7. static 
6. judy
5. raddle
4. tangy
3. bob
2. marshal
1. gayle


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jun 7, 2020)

Cavendish said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I was curious what everybody thinks of my villager line-up so far. I love them all so much!
> 
> ...


1. Kyle
2. Tasha
3. Freya
4. Lily
5. Rosie
6. Bianca
7. Octavian
8. Reneigh
9. Pierre
10. Rodney
11. Barold


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 8, 2020)

My villagers (for now at least) are:

- shari
- genji
- rex 
- bangle
- vesta
- lionel
- flurry
- ruby
- kabuki
- Freya

I could say a lot more about how I feel about each one (I don’t hate any of them, but do have some favorites) but interested to see how they get ranked.

now I’m going to look through the thread again and find some villagers to rank


----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2020)

WaileaNoRei said:


> My villagers (for now at least) are:
> 
> - shari
> - genji
> ...



10. lionel
9. rex
8. vesta
7. bangle
6. ruby
5. genji
4. shari
3. kabuki
2. freya
1. flurry


----------



## BluebearL (Jun 8, 2020)

WaileaNoRei said:


> My villagers (for now at least) are:
> 
> - shari
> - genji
> ...



My ranking from 1=best to 10=least favourite

1.Kabuki
2.Genji
3.Ruby
4.Bangle
5.Rex
6.Freya
7.Lionel
8.Flurry
9.Shari
10.Vesta

I actually really like all of these villagers so this was tough. I would probably have a completely different ranking if you asked me on a different day.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 8, 2020)

janeying12 said:


> If anyone would be interested in ranking my villagers, here they are! They don't really fit any coherent theme but I just find them cute
> Static
> Muffy
> Graham
> ...



I think that’s the best way to collect villagers!

1. muffy
2. Tangy
3. Bob
4. Dom
5. Judy
6. Static ( I’d never heard of him and had to look him up!) 
7. Marshal
8. Graham
9. Raddle
10. Gayle

great group you have there. Very colorful and varied in type and appearance. I can’t believe graham ended up at 8. I think he’s really cute!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020



Epod said:


> Anyone want to rank my current villagers?
> 
> Aurora
> Bam
> ...



1. Aurora
2. Pecan
3. Portia
4. Bam
5. Ozzie 
6. Egbert
7. Pompom
8. Olive 
9. Murphy
10. Reneigh

A great group. Makes me think I should give some species types another chance. Hope you are enjoying them, whether or not they are ‘permanent’.


----------



## deleted (Jun 8, 2020)

My personal rating for my villagers

10. Hamlet
9. Marina
8. Whitney (I will be giving her to my boyfriend eventually because he really likes her)
7. Biskit
6. Audie
5. Sprinkle
4. June
3. Kabuki
2. Hornsby
1. Eunice

The rankings were very close. I try not to pick favorites but Eunice is my favorite villager EVER right now and 2-7 are pretty equal.


----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2020)

ra_mry said:


> My personal rating for my villagers
> 
> 10. Hamlet
> 9. Marina
> ...



10. hamlet 
9. biskit 
8. eunice
7. june
6. hornsby
5. kabuki
4. whitney 
3. marina
2. sprinkle 
1. audie


----------



## John Wick (Jun 8, 2020)

All of mine are number one in my eyes. ^_^

In no particular order.

Wolfgang
Fang
Freya
Cherry
Mathilda
Daisy
Shep
Teddy
Claude
Flora.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jun 8, 2020)

Spoiler: Rankings






John Wick said:


> All of mine are number one in my eyes. ^_^
> 
> In no particular order.
> 
> ...


1. Flora
2. Claude
3. Freya
4. Shep
5. Daisy
6. Wolfgang
7. Fang
8. Teddy
9. Cherry
10. Mathilda

My personal rating for my villagers

10. Hamlet
9. Marina
8. Whitney (I will be giving her to my boyfriend eventually because he really likes her)
7. Biskit
6. Audie
5. Sprinkle
4. June
3. Kabuki
2. Hornsby
1. Eunice

The rankings were very close. I try not to pick favorites but Eunice is my favorite villager EVER right now and 2-7 are pretty equal.
[/QUOTE]
1. Sprinkle
2. June
3. Halmet
4. Kabuki
5. Eunice
6. Marina
7. Audie
8. Whitney
9. Biskit
10. Hornsby

My villagers (for now at least) are:

- shari
- genji
- rex
- bangle
- vesta
- lionel
- flurry
- ruby
- kabuki
- Freya

I could say a lot more about how I feel about each one (I don’t hate any of them, but do have some favorites) but interested to see how they get ranked.

now I’m going to look through the thread again and find some villagers to rank 
[/QUOTE]
1. Genji
2. Freya
3. Vesta
4. Bangle
5. Flurry
6. Kabuki
7. Shari
8. Ruby
9. Lionel
10. Rex


janeying12 said:


> If anyone would be interested in ranking my villagers, here they are! They don't really fit any coherent theme but I just find them cute
> Static
> Muffy
> Graham
> ...


1. Bob
2. Judy
3. Tangy
4. Static
5. Dom
6. Muffy
7. Marshal
8. Raddle
9. Gayle
10. Graham


melbells said:


> 1. Coco
> 2. Zell - happy bday Zell!!!
> 3. Cranston
> 4. Hamlet
> ...


1. Apollo
2. Cranston
3. Hamlet
4. Coco
5. Bill
6. Zell
7. Margie
8. Canberra
9. Bubbles


Kattea said:


> Melba
> Lily
> Diana
> Deirdre
> ...


1. Bluebear
2. Diana
3. Blanche
4. Merry
5. Lily
6. Maple
7. Dotty
8. Melba
9. Pashmina
10. Deirdre


BluebearL said:


> New cast member, new rating! I personally could never rank my villagers as I love them all and each of them are dreamies so feel free to rank them for yourself!
> 
> -judy
> -boots
> ...


1. Dobie
2. Sherb
3. Judy
4. Cube
5. Raymond
6. Megan
7. Puddles
8. Boots
9. Scoot
10. Agnes


----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2020)

John Wick said:


> All of mine are number one in my eyes. ^_^
> 
> In no particular order.
> 
> ...



10. shep
9. claude
8. wolfgang
7. flora
6. mathilda
5. teddy
4. fang
3. freya
2. cherry
1. daisy


----------



## Rasha (Jun 8, 2020)

Did this one before but will do again since I finally managed to get all my dreamies this time, here they are in alphabetical order, my favorites are Wolfgang, Bruce, Lobo and newly Kyle:

- Beau
- Bruce
- Chief
- Fang
- Freya
- Kyle
- Lobo
- Skye
- Whitney
- Wolfgang


----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2020)

Baha said:


> Did this one before but will do again since I finally managed to get all my dreamies this time, here they are in alphabetical order, my favorites are Wolfgang, Bruce, Lobo and newly Kyle:
> 
> - Beau
> - Bruce
> ...



10. kyle
9. wolfgang
8. chief 
7. bruce 
6. lobo
5. fang 
4. freya 
3. whitney
2. skye
1. beau 

you have such good villagers, this was hard


----------



## Gunner (Jun 8, 2020)

All of mine are random, as in, they randomly moved in or were the first animals  I found on islands. I have an amiibo card though, but I can't choose who I should ditch, so am hoping people can help me decide

Frobert
Broffina
Elise 
Phoebe 
Admiral 
Teddy 
Gayle 
Cranston
Ken 
Hamlet


----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2020)

Gunner said:


> All of mine are random, as in, they randomly moved in or were the first animals  I found on islands. I have an amiibo card though, but I can't choose who I should ditch, so am hoping people can help me decide
> 
> Frobert
> Broffina
> ...



10. hamlet
9. broffina
8. elise
7. admiral
6. ken
5. cranston
4. phoebe
3. teddy
2. frobert
1. gayle


----------



## EmperorGandhi (Jun 8, 2020)

Gunner said:


> All of mine are random, as in, they randomly moved in or were the first animals  I found on islands. I have an amiibo card though, but I can't choose who I should ditch, so am hoping people can help me decide
> 
> Frobert
> Broffina
> ...



1. Phoebe
2. Teddy
3. Cranston
4. Gayle
5. Hamlet
6. Admiral
7. Frobert
8. Ken
9. Broffina
10. Elise


----------



## -Beth_ (Jun 8, 2020)

On my 1st island (on the Switch Lite):

Tank, Chrissy, Savannah, Henry, Mira, Louie, Rex, Ike, Derwin, Avery
Former villagers: Muffy, Anchovy, Agnes, Gaston, Maelle, Gwen

On my 2nd island (on the Switch):

Rowan, Shari, Celia, Cheri, RAYMOND, Hugh, Soleil, Vladimir and Savannah
Former villagers: Egbert and Snake


----------



## river (Jun 8, 2020)

-Beth_ said:


> On my 1st island (on the Switch Lite):
> 
> Tank, Chrissy, Savannah, Henry, Mira, Louie, Rex, Ike, Derwin, Avery
> (I’m keeping most of these forever except for Tank and Savannah.)
> Former villagers: Muffy, Anchovy, Agnes, Gaston, Maelle, Gwen



1. Henry ♥♥♥ love him
2. Ike
3. Avery
4. Savannah
5. Tank
6. Derwin
7. Rex
8. Louie
9. Chrissy
10. Mira

I actually think you have a very interesting mix of villagers! I had never seen Rex or Derwin before, they're really cute

Currently mine are, in no particular order

Samson
Chief
Bob
Apollo
Reneigh
Kiki
Roald
Hans
Dotty
Julian


----------



## Applebunny (Jun 8, 2020)

This could be fun. I got (in order of move in):

Katt
Nan
Bonbon
Wolfgang
Muffy
Freya
Willow
Zell
Ankha
Pietro

	Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020



river said:


> Currently mine are, in no particular order
> 
> Samson
> Chief
> ...



1. Kiki  ❤❤❤
2. Chief
3. Julian
4. Dotty
5. Reneigh
6. Apollo
7. Bob
8. Roald
9. Hans
10. Samson


----------



## prettygreatbee (Jun 8, 2020)

Applebunny said:


> This could be fun. I got (in order of move in):
> 
> Katt
> Nan
> ...



1.Katt
2.Bonvon
3.Pietro
4.Willow
5.Ankha
6.Freya
7.Wolfgang
8.Zell
9.Nan
10.Muffy


thought thisd be neat so here are mine currently! (in order of when i got em)
Diva, Biff, Bianca, Alfonso, Fauna, Quillson, Dobie, Bob, Mac, Gwen
i might come back to this thread if i ever get all my dreamies lol


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 8, 2020)

ra_mry said:


> My personal rating for my villagers
> 
> 10. Hamlet
> 9. Marina
> ...



1. Kabuki
2. Eunice
3. Hornsby
4. Marina
5. Biskit 
6. Audie
7. June
8. Whitney
9. Sprinkle
10. Hamlet

I guess we agree in a lot of ways. Eunice is really really cute! I’m biased toward kabuki because I have him too.


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 8, 2020)

Is this with current villagers?   if so,

1. Hamlet
2. Ursala
3. Dom
4. Eunice
5. Bianca
6. Octavian
7. Klaus
8. Opal
9. Hugh
10. Bitty

Bitty is the only one that i dislike of my current villagers tbh (nothing personal, just don't have much of a connection). A lot of them were very close (top 4 could possibly tie for first) and octavian, klaus, opal, and hugh i like about the same as well, though i definitely plan on replacing hugh with derwin which makes me sad to think about :C

edit: I'm seeing some Eunice love   Eunice is such a sweetie omg she was my third move in ;w;


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 8, 2020)

My partner now wants his villagers ranked! In no particular order he has:

Dierdre
Clay
Marina
Apple
Eugene 
Pancetti 
Lucky
Stinky
Marshal
Zucker


----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2020)

Applebunny said:


> This could be fun. I got (in order of move in):
> 
> Katt
> Nan
> ...



10. pietro
9. wolfgang 
8. muffy
7. willow
6. ankha 
5. freya
4. bonbon
3. zell
2. nan
1. katt


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 8, 2020)

prettygreatbee said:


> thought thisd be neat so here are mine currently! (in order of when i got em)
> Diva, Biff, Bianca, Alfonso, Fauna, Quillson, Dobie, Bob, Mac, Gwen
> i might come back to this thread if i ever get all my dreamies lol


10. diva
9. mac
8. gwen
7. bianca
6. biff
5. quillson
4. fauna
3. bob
2. dobie
1 alfonso


----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2020)

WaileaNoRei said:


> My partner now wants his villagers ranked! In no particular order he has:
> 
> Dierdre
> Clay
> ...



10. pancetti 
9. eugene 
8. apple
7. stinky
6. deirdre
5. marshal
4. clay
3. marina
2. lucky
1. zucker


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 8, 2020)

WaileaNoRei said:


> My partner now wants his villagers ranked! In no particular order he has:
> 
> Dierdre
> Clay
> ...



10. pancetti
9. deirdre
8. apple
7. marshal
6. clay
5. lucky
4. marina
3. stinky
2. zucker
1. eugene


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 8, 2020)

I have
canberra
sprocket
benedict
stella
maddie
monty
rex
raymond

and soon i will have Jacques


----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2020)

Loubelle said:


> Is this with current villagers?   if so,
> 
> 1. Hamlet
> 2. Ursala
> ...



10. bitty
9. klaus
8. hamlet
7. dom
6. opal
5. octavian
4. bianca
3. eunice
2. ursula
1. hugh


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 8, 2020)

Verecund said:


> Spoiler: Lots of rankings
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Apple
2. Judy
3. Goldie
4. Nate
5. Nibbles
6. Klaus
7. Bruce
8. Diva
9. Ava
10. Cobb

I like how many of your villagers are very brightly colored!


----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2020)

StarParty8 said:


> I have
> canberra
> sprocket
> benedict
> ...



8. monty
7. canberra
6. sprocket
5. rex
4. benedict
3. raymond 
2. stella
1. maddie


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 8, 2020)

StarParty8 said:


> I have
> canberra
> sprocket
> benedict
> ...



8. canberra
7. benedict
6. monty
5. stella
4. maddie
3. rex
2. raymond
1. sprocket

mine are in my sig if anyone wants a go at it


----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> mine are in my sig if anyone wants a go at it



10. kyle
9. raymond 
8. cyd
7. stinky
6. ankha
5. punchy 
4. scoot
3. kid cat
2. lolly
1. audie


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 8, 2020)

Applebunny said:


> This could be fun. I got (in order of move in):
> 
> Katt
> Nan
> ...



1. Willow
2. Muffy
3. Ankha
4. Freya
5. Nan
6. Wolfgang
7. Zell
8. Bonbon
9. Pietro
10. Katt

I really think pietro is actually awesome though. I feel bad he ended up at 9.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020



StarParty8 said:


> I have
> canberra
> sprocket
> benedict
> ...



1. Rex (honestly, I feel likehis name doesn’t suit him. I play in Japanese most of the time and his name is Sundae, which is so much cuter! Sorry, I digress)
2. Stella
3. Maddie
4. Raymond
5. Monty
6. Sprocket
7. Jacques
8. Benedict
9. Canberra


----------



## June (Jun 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> mine are in my sig if anyone wants a go at it



1. punchy (love punchy!! he has an 'i will cause problems on purpose' face) 
2. raymond 
3. ankha 
4. kid cat 
5. lolly 
6. audie 
7. kyle 
8. stinky
9. cyd 
10. scoot 

also not @ me and cat villagers i guess...... ._. it's a cute line up overall though!


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 8, 2020)

Loubelle said:


> Is this with current villagers?   if so,
> 
> 1. Hamlet
> 2. Ursala
> ...



1.Ursala
2. Eunice
3. Dom
4. Octavian
5. Hugh
6. Bianca
7. Hamlet
8. Klaus
9. Opal
10. Bitty


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 9, 2020)

xara said:


> 10. hamlet
> 9. broffina
> 8. elise
> 7. admiral
> ...



1. Phoebe
2. Cranston
3. Hamlet
4. Teddy
5. Frobert
6. Ken
7. Admiral
8. Gayle
9. Elise
10. Broffina

and to think I used to think I didn’t like any of the bird villagers.


----------



## Sheando (Jun 9, 2020)

StarParty8 said:


> I have
> canberra
> sprocket
> benedict
> ...



9. Raymond 
8. Sprocket 
7. Canberra
6. Rex
5. Jacques
4. Maddie
3. Benedict
2. Stella
1. Monty


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 9, 2020)

I have
1. Eunice
2.Molly
3.Julian
4. Axel
5.Dizzy
6.Stitches
7.Flora
8.Deirdre
9.Velma
10.Cherry


----------



## Plume (Jun 9, 2020)

Mknts tea said:


> I have
> 1. Eunice
> 2.Molly
> 3.Julian
> ...



1. Molly
2. Julian
3. Flora
4. Eunice
5. Stitches
6. Dierdre
7. Cherry
8. Dizzy
9. Velma
10. Axel


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2020)

Mknts tea said:


> I have
> 1. Eunice
> 2.Molly
> 3.Julian
> ...



10. velma
9. axel
8. flora
7. dizzy
6. eunice
5. julian
4. deirdre
3. cherry
2. molly
1. stitches


----------



## Roaned (Jun 12, 2020)

In no particular order:

Bob
Charlise 
Hopper
Olivia
Lolly
Stitches
Felicity
Biff
Aurora
O’Hare


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 12, 2020)

Rate my villagers please
(Not in any order)
Hopkins
Reneigh
Raymond
Judy
Audie
Diana
Bob
Rosie
Goldie
Marshal


----------



## sleepless (Jun 12, 2020)

Roaned said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> Bob
> Charlise
> ...



10. charlise
9. hopper
8. biff
7. aurora
6. lolly
5. o’hare
4. felicity
3. bob
2. olivia
1. stitches


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 12, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Rate my villagers please
> (Not in any order)
> Hopkins
> Reneigh
> ...



10. judy
9. reneigh
8. diana
7. marshal
6. goldie
5. rosie
4. raymond
3. bob
2. hopkins
1. audie


----------



## jennb013 (Jun 12, 2020)

My villagers: Mitzi, Vesta, Dom, Sherb, Rudy, Chief, Rex, Olivia, and Bianca!


----------



## sleepless (Jun 12, 2020)

here are mine:

coco
lucky
ankha
marina
judy
ketchup
beau
roald
marshal
apollo


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 12, 2020)

sleepless said:


> here are mine:
> 
> coco
> lucky
> ...



10. judy
9. beau
8. marshal
7. lucky
6. apollo
5. ankha
4. marina
3. ketchup
2. coco
1. roald


----------



## Roaned (Jun 12, 2020)

sleepless said:


> 10. charlise
> 9. hopper
> 8. biff
> 7. aurora
> ...


Stitches once sent me a letter saying that he dipped it in gravy...and then licked the gravy off


----------



## Peachmilk_ (Jun 12, 2020)

My Villagers!:
Raymond
Elvis
Muffy
Marina
Filbert
Audie
Eugene
Apollo
Beau
Gabi


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 12, 2020)

Roaned said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> Bob
> Charlise
> ...



1.O’Hare
2. Bob 
3. Biff
4. Aurora
5. Lolly
6. Hopper
7. Stitches
8. Felicity 
9. Olivia
10. Charlise

I don’t know what it is; I’ve never really liked the hippo villagers much (I’m new to the game, so this isn’t saying that much). But for some reason today I looked up Biff, not recognizing his name and thought ‘aww, what a totally cute angry hippo!’  
So maybe it is temporary insanity or something, but apparently I love him now, and he got higher and higher on my ranking!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020



Peachmilk_ said:


> My Villagers!:
> Raymond
> Elvis
> Muffy
> ...



1. Muffy
2. Marina
3. Beau
4. Audie
5. Raymond
6. Filbert 
7. Eugene
8. Gabi 
9. Apollo
10. Elvis

Muffy and marina seem like they’d be a cute duo!


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 13, 2020)

jennb013 said:


> My villagers: Mitzi, Vesta, Dom, Sherb, Rudy, Chief, Rex, Olivia, and Bianca!



1. Mitzi
2. Rex
3. Dom
4. Sherb
5. Vesta
6. Rudy
7. Bianca
8. Chief
9. Olivia


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2020)

Peachmilk_ said:


> My Villagers!:
> Raymond
> Elvis
> Muffy
> ...



10. eugene
9. elvis 
8. filbert 
7. gabi
6. muffy 
5. raymond
4. apollo
3. marina
2. beau
1. audie


----------



## Mushy. (Jun 13, 2020)

My personal list. Interested to see other opinions.

10. Chops
9. Deirdre (only cause she has a bunch of ugly clothing from previous island..)
8. Friga
7. Zucker
6. Julia
5. Aurora
4. Audie
3. Gabi
2. Erik
1. Poppy


----------



## yvngrula (Jun 13, 2020)

10. reneigh
9. skye
8. punchy
7. piper
6. kitt
5. kevin
4. nate
3. o'hare
2. drago
1. hamlettt


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2020)

Mushy. said:


> My personal list. Interested to see other opinions.
> 
> 10. Chops
> 9. Deirdre (only cause she has a bunch of ugly clothing from previous island..)
> ...



10. chops
9. gabi
8. deirdre
7. friga
6. erik
5. julia
4. aurora
3. poppy
2. zucker 
1. audie


----------



## Magus (Jun 13, 2020)

sleepless said:


> here are mine:
> 
> coco
> lucky
> ...


1. Coco
2. Beau
3. Ketchup
4. Marina
5. Roald
6. Lucky
7. Marshal
8. Ankha
9. Apollo
10. Judy

I like a lot of your villagers, the first 5 are great.



Mushy. said:


> My personal list. Interested to see other opinions.
> 
> 10. Chops
> 9. Deirdre (only cause she has a bunch of ugly clothing from previous island..)
> ...



1. Deirdre
2. Zucker
3. Audie
4. Erik
5. Poppy
6. Gabi
7. Aurora
8. Julia
9. Friga
10. Chops

Deirdre and Zucker are absolute dreamies of mine, great list, I only don't like the last two.



yvngrula said:


> 10. reneigh
> 9. skye
> 8. punchy
> 7. piper
> ...


1. Skye
2. Drago
3. Punchy
4. Reneigh
5. O'hare
6. Nate
7. Kevin
8. Piper
9. Hamlet
10. Kitt

I like the originality of your list, you have uncommon villagers and it's cool ! Skye and Drago are great !



Peachmilk_ said:


> My Villagers!:
> Raymond
> Elvis
> Muffy
> ...


1. Audie
2. Eugene
3. Beau
4. Marina
5. Gabi
6. Raymond
7. Muffy
8. Apollo
9. Filbert
10. Elvis

I love Eugene and Audie ! Don't like Elvis AT ALL though.



jennb013 said:


> My villagers: Mitzi, Vesta, Dom, Sherb, Rudy, Chief, Rex, Olivia, and Bianca!



1.Sherb
2. Olivia
3. Vesta
4. Chief
5. Rudy
6. Dom
7. Mitzi
8. Bianca
9. Rex

Olivia is great and Vesta very unique ! Sherb is the cutest...


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2020)

sleepless said:


> here are mine:
> 
> coco
> lucky
> ...



10. judy
9. coco
8. ankha
7. apollo
6. roald
5. marshal
4. ketchup
3. marina 
2. lucky
1. beau


----------



## Mushy. (Jun 13, 2020)

sleepless said:


> here are mine:
> 
> coco
> lucky
> ...



10. Ankha
9. Lucky
8. Ketchup
7. Marina
6. Beau
5. Roald
4. Coco
3. Apollo
2. Judy
1. Marshal



yvngrula said:


> 10. reneigh
> 9. skye
> 8. punchy
> 7. piper
> ...



10. Drago
9. Kevin
8. Nate
7. Kitt
6. Reneigh
5. Piper
4. O'Hare
3. Skye
2. Punchy
1. Hamlet



Peachmilk_ said:


> My Villagers!:
> Raymond
> Elvis
> Muffy
> ...



10. Eugene
9. Elvis
8. Marina
7. Muffy
6. Audie
5. Beau
4. Raymond
3. Gabi
2. Filbert
1. Apollo



jennb013 said:


> My villagers: Mitzi, Vesta, Dom, Sherb, Rudy, Chief, Rex, Olivia, and Bianca!



_(This is a hard list to rate!)_
9. Rex
8. Bianca
7. Vesta
6. Sherb
5. Chief
4. Rudy
3. Olivia
2. Mitzi
1. Dom


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2020)

jennb013 said:


> My villagers: Mitzi, Vesta, Dom, Sherb, Rudy, Chief, Rex, Olivia, and Bianca!



9. dom
8. chief 
7. rex
6. vesta 
5. sherb 
4. bianca 
3. olivia 
2. mitzi 
1. rudy


----------



## Opal (Jun 13, 2020)

Here are mine:

- Ozzie
- Muffy
- Admiral
- Marcie
- Charlise
- Sally
- Alice
- Sprinkle
- Bitty
- Gabi (in boxes)
- Stella (will move in from campsite)


----------



## Pixiebelle (Jun 13, 2020)

in no particular order:

Sprinkle
Flora
Tangy
Bob
Marina
Octavian
Filbert
Lopez
Maple
Skye


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2020)

9.8/10 very wholesome and fantastic, it would be perfect if you had Zucker 
Here I'll try to rank them:
1. Filbert
2. Octavian
3. Flora
4. Skye
5. Marina
6. Lopez
7. Maple
8. Tangy
9. Sprinkle
10. Bob

My villagers:
Leopold, Pietro, Filbert, Bea, Sydney, Pashmina, Chief, Cousteau, Pango, Claudia


----------



## SliceAndDice (Jun 13, 2020)

Sweet setup you got there.  I'd rank them like this:
1. Filbert 2. Pietro 3. Chief 4. Pashmina 5. Bea 6. Cousteau 7. Claudia 8. Sydney 9. Leopold 10. Pango

These are my villagers right now. Love them all, but Cole, Vivian and Wolfgang are probably not staying.


----------



## Lavamaize (Jun 13, 2020)

Lots of great villagers: heres my ranking:

1. Sherb
2. Wolfgang
3. Raymond
4. Vivian
5. Vesta
6. Dom
7. Reneigh
8. Pietro
9. Chrissy
10. Cole

My villagers include, Croque, Sherb, Ankha, Teddy, Willow, Lyman, Marshal, Shari, Patty, and Punchy. I am currently trying to get rid of shari, patty and punchy.


----------



## Meelie (Jun 13, 2020)

Here’s my personal list! Please tell me your opinions too!!

10. Savannah
9. Annalise (sorry I just don’t like the horses!)
8. O’Hare
7. Camofrog
6. Erik
5. Antonio
4. Cheri
3. Marina
2. Felicity 
1. Teddy


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 13, 2020)

Mushy. said:


> My personal list. Interested to see other opinions.
> 
> 10. Chops
> 9. Deirdre (only cause she has a bunch of ugly clothing from previous island..)
> ...



1. Zucker
2. Julia
3. Friga
4. Audie
5. Deirdre
6. Erik
7. Aurora
8. Poppy
9. Gabi 
10. Chops

This was a very tough one except for 1 and 10!

I love zucker, that cute little weirdo.


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2020)

Meelie said:


> Here’s my personal list! Please tell me your opinions too!!
> 
> 10. Savannah
> 9. Annalise (sorry I just don’t like the horses!)
> ...



10. savannah
9. o’hare
8. camofrog 
7. annalise
6. antonio
5. erik
4. teddy
3. cheri
2. felicity 
1. marina


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2020)

Lavamaize said:


> My villagers include, Croque, Sherb, Ankha, Teddy, Willow, Lyman, Marshal, Shari, Patty, and Punchy. I am currently trying to get rid of shari, patty and punchy.



10. shari
9. croque
8. lyman
7. teddy
6. ankha
5. willow
4. sherb
3. patty 
2. marshal
1. punchy


----------



## VelveteenCat (Jun 14, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> 9.8/10 very wholesome and fantastic, it would be perfect if you had Zucker
> Here I'll try to rank them:
> 1. Filbert
> 2. Octavian
> ...



1. Pietro 
2. Pashmina
3. Claudia
4. Pango
5. Bea
6. Chief
7. Sydney
8. Filbert
9. Leopold
10. Cousteau



SliceAndDice said:


> Sweet setup you got there. ☺ I'd rank them like this:
> 1. Filbert 2. Pietro 3. Chief 4. Pashmina 5. Bea 6. Cousteau 7. Claudia 8. Sydney 9. Leopold 10. Pango
> 
> These are my villagers right now. Love them all, but Cole, Vivian and Wolfgang are probably not staying.
> View attachment 274057



1. Pietro
2. Vesta
3. Cole
4. Raymond
5. Vivian
6. Wolfgang
7. Dom
8. Chrissy
9. Reneigh
10. Sherb



Lavamaize said:


> Lots of great villagers: heres my ranking:
> 
> 1. Sherb
> 2. Wolfgang
> ...



1. Willow
2. Ankha
3. Punchy
4. Shari
5. Marshal
6. Croque
7. Teddy
8. Patty
9. Lyman
10. Sherb



Meelie said:


> Here’s my personal list! Please tell me your opinions too!!
> 
> 10. Savannah
> 9. Annalise (sorry I just don’t like the horses!)
> ...



1. Felicity
2. Antonio
3. Marina 
4. Erik
5. O'Hare
6. Cheri 
7. Teddy 
8. Savannah
9. Annalise
10. Camofrog

These are mine: Groucho, Tabby, Lucky, Annalisa, Cherry, Chops, Olaf, Olivia, Felicity, Gloria.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 14, 2020)

SliceAndDice said:


> Sweet setup you got there. ☺ I'd rank them like this:
> 1. Filbert 2. Pietro 3. Chief 4. Pashmina 5. Bea 6. Cousteau 7. Claudia 8. Sydney 9. Leopold 10. Pango
> 
> These are my villagers right now. Love them all, but Cole, Vivian and Wolfgang are probably not staying.
> View attachment 274057


 1. Cole
 2. Dom
 3. Sherb
 4. Vesta
 5. Raymond
 6. Chrissy
7. Wolfgang
8. Pietro
9. Vivian
10. Reneigh

Cute group! Hope to see who you eventually replace those three with.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Meelie said:


> Here’s my personal list! Please tell me your opinions too!!
> 
> 10. Savannah
> 9. Annalise (sorry I just don’t like the horses!)
> ...



1. O’Hare
2. Marina 
3. Savannah
4. Erik 
5. Teddy (his eyebrows are amazing!)
6. Felicity
7. Cheri
8. Camofrog
9. Antonio
10. Annalise (I also do not like the horse, with the one exception being Savannah)


----------



## LaFra (Jun 14, 2020)

SliceAndDice said:


> Sweet setup you got there. ☺ I'd rank them like this:
> 1. Filbert 2. Pietro 3. Chief 4. Pashmina 5. Bea 6. Cousteau 7. Claudia 8. Sydney 9. Leopold 10. Pango
> 
> These are my villagers right now. Love them all, but Cole, Vivian and Wolfgang are probably not staying.
> View attachment 274057


1) Sherb 
2) Dom 
3) Raymond 
4) Wolfgang 
5) Reneigh
6) Vivian
7) Vesta
8) Pietro 
9) Chrissy
10) Cole


----------



## SliceAndDice (Jun 14, 2020)

WaileaNoRei said:


> 1. Cole
> 2. Dom
> 3. Sherb
> 4. Vesta
> ...


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 14, 2020)

Lavamaize said:


> Lots of great villagers: heres my ranking:
> 
> 1. Sherb
> 2. Wolfgang
> ...



1. Willow
2. Croque
3. Shari
4. Ankha
5. Punchy
6. Sherb
7. Marshal
8. Teddy 
9. Lyman
10. Patty


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My villagers:
> Leopold, Pietro, Filbert, Bea, Sydney, Pashmina, Chief, Cousteau, Pango, Claudia



10. claudia 
9. chief 
8. leopold
7. filbert 
6. pango
5. bea
4. pietro
3. sydney
2. cousteau 
1. pashmina


----------



## Verecund (Jun 14, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My villagers:
> Leopold, Pietro, Filbert, Bea, Sydney, Pashmina, Chief, Cousteau, Pango, Claudia



1. Filbert
2. Claudia
3. Sydney
4. Pashmina
5. Bea
6. Pango
7. Chief
8. Leopold
9. Pietro
10. Cousteau



SliceAndDice said:


> These are my villagers right now. Love them all, but Cole, Vivian and Wolfgang are probably not staying.



1. Sherb
2. Raymond
3. Chrissy
4. Reneigh
5. Vivian
6. Vesta
7. Cole
8. Wolfgang
9. Dom
10. Pietro



Lavamaize said:


> My villagers include, Croque, Sherb, Ankha, Teddy, Willow, Lyman, Marshal, Shari, Patty, and Punchy. I am currently trying to get rid of shari, patty and punchy.



1. Marshal
2. Sherb
3. Patty
4. Punchy
5. Willow
6. Ankha
7. Lyman
8. Teddy
9. Shari
10. Croque



Meelie said:


> Here’s my personal list! Please tell me your opinions too!!
> 
> 10. Savannah
> 9. Annalise (sorry I just don’t like the horses!)
> ...



1. Felicity
2. Savannah
3. Cheri
4. Erik
5. Annalise
6. Camofrog
7. Marina
8. Antonio
9. Teddy
10. O'Hare



Cotton Candy Cat said:


> These are mine: Groucho, Tabby, Lucky, Annalisa, Cherry, Chops, Olaf, Olivia, Felicity, Gloria.



1. Felicity
2. Olivia
3. Annalisa
4. Gloria
5. Lucky
6. Groucho
7. Cherry
8. Olaf
9. Chops


----------



## deleted (Jun 14, 2020)

I have new addition on my island so I want to do this again. Here is my personal rating.

1. Eunice
2. Hornsby
3. Kabuki
4. June
5. Willow
6. Audie
7. Biskit
8. Sprinkle
9. Marina (I have too many normal villagers and she’s my least favorite of them)
10. Hamlet (I want him gone)

I would say that 2–8 are fairly equal. I love most of my villagers. Eunice is my absolute favorite, though.


----------



## Magus (Jun 14, 2020)

SliceAndDice said:


> View attachment 274057


Here how I'll rank them :
1. Vesta
2. Cole
3. Sherb
4. Pietro
5. Vivian
6. Raymond
7. Reneigh
8. Dom
9. Wolfgang
10. Chrissy

I really like your villagers !   And I have a recent obsession with Vesta lol
The only one I strongly don't like is Chrissy...



Cotton Candy Cat said:


> These are mine: Groucho, Tabby, Lucky, Annalisa, Cherry, Chops, Olaf, Olivia, Felicity, Gloria.



So :
1. Olivia
2. Tabby
3. Annalisa
4. Cherry
5. Lucky
6. Groucho
7. Gloria
8. Olaf
9. Felicity
10. Chops

I like that your list is uncommon and so quite unique ! Plus I can sense your visual universe/tastes because of it and I appreciate that.
Personally I don't really like Olaf, Felicity and Chops though.


----------



## Thanedd (Jun 14, 2020)

Currently these are mine

Phoebe, Drago, Gayle, Sprinkle, Ribbot, Naomi, Amelia, Twiggy, Leopold and Gruff


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2020)

SliceAndDice said:


> These are my villagers right now. Love them all, but Cole, Vivian and Wolfgang are probably not staying.
> View attachment 274057



10. reneigh 
9. wolfgang
8. chrissy
7. dom
6. raymond 
5. vesta
4. sherb
3. cole
2. pietro
1. vivian


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 14, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> 9.8/10 very wholesome and fantastic, it would be perfect if you had Zucker
> Here I'll try to rank them:
> 1. Filbert
> 2. Octavian
> ...



1. Pashmina (people seem to take really cute videos and pictures of her on their islands!)
2. Pango
3. Sydney
4. Claudia
5. Leopold (reminds me of Lionel, for obvious reasons, who was my forced smug. I really grew to like him, even though he has now moved on).
6. Bea
7. Cousteau (weirdly cute, my 
8. Chief
9. Filbert
10. Pietro

What a unique group! I’d never even heard of Sydney!


----------



## Wolfie (Jun 14, 2020)

Here are mine (though Sylvia is leaving soon and I am working on getting two new ones) 

1) Leonardo
2) Sylvia
3) Apollo
4) Ellie
5) Stitches 
6) Butch 
7) Rosie
8) Julian 
9) Nate


----------



## shouyou (Jun 14, 2020)

Wolfie said:


> Here are mine (though Sylvia is leaving soon and I am working on getting two new ones)
> 
> 1) Leonardo
> 2) Sylvia
> ...



1. Ellie (love elephants!)
2. Rosie
3. Stitches
4. Apollo
5. Julian
6. Butch
7. Leonardo
8. Nate
9. Sylvia (sorry Sylvia! Just the baby in the kangaroo’s villagers’ pouches throw me off sometimes)

My villagers: Bam, Beau, Wolfgang, Pekoe, Erik, Tammy, Marina, Shep, Francine, Maddie


----------



## SliceAndDice (Jun 15, 2020)

Wolfie said:


> Here are mine (though Sylvia is leaving soon and I am working on getting two new ones)
> 
> 1) Leonardo
> 2) Sylvia
> ...



1. Julian 2. Stitches 3. Apollo 4. Rosie 5. Ellie 6. Leonardo 7. Butch 8. Nate 9. Sylvia

Like them all a lot, except for Sylvia. The Kangaroos freak me out.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 15, 2020)

Cotton Candy Cat said:


> 1. Pietro
> 2. Pashmina
> 3. Claudia
> 4. Pango
> ...



1.Tabby (! She’s at the top of my short list of villagers I hope to find on my next island hopping adventure.
2. Annalisa (love her look)
3. Gloria
4. Olivia (Gloria and Olivia seem like they would look good together, stylistically)
5. Felicity
6. Groucho
7. Lucky
8. Olaf
9. Cherry
10. Chops


----------



## xara (Jun 15, 2020)

ra_mry said:


> I have new addition on my island so I want to do this again. Here is my personal rating.
> 
> 1. Eunice
> 2. Hornsby
> ...



10. hamlet
9. june
8. biskit
7. willow
6. eunice
5. hornsby
4. kabuki
3. marina
2. sprinkle 
1. audie


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 15, 2020)

shouyou said:


> My villagers: Bam, Beau, Wolfgang, Pekoe, Erik, Tammy, Marina, Shep, Francine, Maddie


1. Wolfgang
2. Bam
3. Pekoe
4. Shep
5. Marina
6. Erik
7. Francine
8. Beau
9. Tammy
10. Maddie


----------



## xara (Jun 15, 2020)

shouyou said:


> My villagers: Bam, Beau, Wolfgang, Pekoe, Erik, Tammy, Marina, Shep, Francine, Maddie



10. shep
9. francine 
8. wolfgang
7. pekoe
6. tammy
5. erik
4. maddie
3. bam
2. marina
1. beau


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 15, 2020)

My villagers: Gaston, Dotty, Claude, Ruby, Marina, Mac, Nan, Soleil, Lopez & Deirdre


----------



## xara (Jun 15, 2020)

TheodoreCottontail said:


> My villagers: Gaston, Dotty, Claude, Ruby, Marina, Mac, Nan, Soleil, Lopez & Deirdre



10. claude
9. soleil
8. gaston
7. dotty
6. mac
5. ruby 
4. deirdre
3. lopez
2. nan
1. marina


----------



## Jesscat (Jun 15, 2020)

My crew!


----------



## xara (Jun 15, 2020)

Jesscat said:


> My crew!



10. eugene 
9. ozzie
8. dom
7. apple
6. butch 
5. keaton 
4. sylvana 
3. tangy 
2. freya
1. agnes


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 15, 2020)

time to get on the tbt grind



Jesscat said:


> My crew!


10. agnes
9. apple
8. ozzie
7. freya
6. dom
5. butch
4. keaton
3. sylvana
2. eugene
1. tangy


----------



## ZackFair77 (Jun 15, 2020)

Here's my personal rank for my villagers.
1. Stitches
2. Marshal
3. Bunnie
4. Punchy
5. Olivia
6. Poppy
7. Judy
8.Genji

Still searching for Ruby and Raymond.

How would you guys rank mine?


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 15, 2020)

ZackFair77 said:


> Here's my personal rank for my villagers.
> 1. Stitches
> 2. Marshal
> 3. Bunnie
> ...


1. Bunnie
2. Genji
3. Punchy
4. Poppy
5. Olivia
6. Stitches
7. Judy
8. Marshal


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 15, 2020)

ZackFair77 said:


> Here's my personal rank for my villagers.
> 1. Stitches
> 2. Marshal
> 3. Bunnie
> ...



8. judy
7. bunnie
6. stitches
5. marshal
4. olivia
3. genji
2. poppy
1. the boy, punchy


----------



## Porxelain (Jun 15, 2020)

ZackFair77 said:


> Here's my personal rank for my villagers.
> 1. Stitches
> 2. Marshal
> 3. Bunnie
> ...


Gosh I love Olivia

mine is:
Julian/ Ankha/ Sherb/ Blaire/ Tia/ Ozzie/ Stitches/ Skye/ Walt/ and soon Lucky

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020



Porxelain said:


> Gosh I love Olivia
> 
> mine is:
> Julian/ Ankha/ Sherb/ Blaire/ Tia/ Ozzie/ Stitches/ Skye/ Walt/ and soon Lucky


Not in ranking order just who I have..


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 15, 2020)

Porxelain said:


> Gosh I love Olivia
> 
> mine is:
> Julian/ Ankha/ Sherb/ Blaire/ Tia/ Ozzie/ Stitches/ Skye/ Walt/ and soon Lucky



10. julian
9. ozzie
8. stitches
7. tia
6. sherb
5. blaire
4. lucky
3. walt
2. ankha
1. skye


----------



## Nodokana (Jun 15, 2020)

1. Dom
2. Audie
3. Ruby
4. Skye
5. Sherb
6. Stella
7. Jay
8. Tybalt
9. Flora
10. Tammy


----------



## ZackFair77 (Jun 15, 2020)

Porxelain said:


> Gosh I love Olivia
> 
> mine is:
> Julian/ Ankha/ Sherb/ Blaire/ Tia/ Ozzie/ Stitches/ Skye/ Walt/ and soon Lucky
> ...


Thanks! Olivia's awesome!!!
1.Stitches (heh)
2.Ankha
3.Lucky
4.Skye
5.Julian
6.Sherb
7.Tia
8.Blaire
9.Walt
10. Ozzie


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 16, 2020)

Nodokana said:


> 1. Dom
> 2. Audie
> 3. Ruby
> 4. Skye
> ...



10. tammy
9. jay
8. stella
7. ruby
6. dom
5. sherb
4. tybalt
3. flora
2. skye
1. audie

	Post automatically merged: Jun 16, 2020






rank my guys


----------



## ZackFair77 (Jun 16, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> 10. tammy
> 9. jay
> 8. stella
> 7. ruby
> ...


10. Alfonso
9. Kyle
8. Cyd
7. Audie
6. Lolly
5. Rolf
4. Scoot
3. Ankha
2. Raymond
1. Punchy


----------



## Jules (Jun 16, 2020)

Porxelain said:


> Gosh I love Olivia
> 
> mine is:
> Julian/ Ankha/ Sherb/ Blaire/ Tia/ Ozzie/ Stitches/ Skye/ Walt/ and soon Lucky
> ...



Lucky
Skye
Walt (I'm actually waiting to amiibo in Walt myself, he's such a cute cranky)
Stitches
Sherb
Tia
Ankha
Blaire
Julian
Ozzie 
My villagers: Tabby, Stinky, Raymond, Kiki, Dom, Diana, Midge, Kyle, Pashmina, Daisy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 16, 2020)

Rank my villagers:
Reneigh
Sly

    
reset loneliness


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 16, 2020)

Jules said:


> My villagers: Tabby, Stinky, Raymond, Kiki, Dom, Diana, Midge, Kyle, Pashmina, Daisy


10. midge
9. diana
8. tabby
7. kiki
6. daisy
5. dom
4. pashmina
3. raymond
2. stinky
1. kyle


----------



## xara (Jun 17, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Rank my villagers:
> Reneigh
> Sly
> 
> ...



2. reneigh 
1. sly

good luck with your new island! c:


----------



## Porxelain (Jun 17, 2020)

Jules said:


> Lucky
> Skye
> Walt (I'm actually waiting to amiibo in Walt myself, he's such a cute cranky)
> Stitches
> ...


I really like Walt! Tbh he looks cranky but whenever I talk to him he’s real nice and positive it’s confusing?? He’s tried to leave twice and I said NOOo.

My order for your villagers would be:

Pashmina, Kyle, Raymond, Diana, Kiki, Dom, Daisy, tabby, stinky, midge
(I don’t know the last three very well)


----------



## Todoroki_Fuyumi (Jun 19, 2020)

I know that people have tier lists for villagers, but I want personal opinions as well. Here's my island's resident history (Some moved away) I'll also be mentioning how I got them


Shari the Uchi Monkey: Starter
Antonio the Jock Anteater: Starter
Puddles the Peppy Frog (Moved): Random move-in
Moe the Lazy Cat (Moved): Random Move-in
Alice the Normal Koala (Moved): Found on first mystery island
Rodney the (ugly) smug hamster (moved thank God): First campsite
(Here's where the interesting villagers begin)
Rosie the Peppy Cat: Giveaway!
Wolfgang the Cranky Wolf: Giveaway!
Julian the Smug Unicorn: First mystery island on a Raymond hunt!
Diana the Snooty Deer: First mystery island on a Raymond hunt (1 day after Julian)
(Don't get mad from here on out)
Raymond the Smug Cat: Giveaway!!
Audie the Peppy Wolf: Bought for 10 NMT here!
Judy the Snooty Cub: Total accident, was TT to get an empty plot and she shows up in my campsite
Sherb the Lazy Goat: Bought for 200 NMT




If anyone was wondering: Raymond moved into Rodney's plot, Audie into Moe's, Judy into Puddles', and Sherb into Alice's


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 20, 2020)

ZackFair77 said:


> Here's my personal rank for my villagers.
> 1. Stitches
> 2. Marshal
> 3. Bunnie
> ...



1.Genji
2. Judy
3. Poppy
4. Bunnie
5. Olivia
6. Marshal
7. Stitches 
8. Punchy

if you had ruby and Raymond she’d probably be one or two and he’d be 9 or 10. I swear I did not purposely rank these In almost perfect reverse order from you!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> 10. tammy
> 9. jay
> 8. stella
> 7. ruby
> ...



1. Lolly
2. Ankha
3. Scoot - how ridiculous he is; love it! 
4. Audie
5. Raymond
6. Punchy
7. Cyd
8. Rolf
9. Kyle
10. Alfonso

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020



Todoroki_Fuyumi said:


> I know that people have tier lists for villagers, but I want personal opinions as well. Here's my island's resident history (Some moved away) I'll also be mentioning how I got them
> 
> 
> Shari the Uchi Monkey: Starter
> ...



Ranked most favorite to least, yes, I really do think Rodney is cute. 

1. Alice
2. Shari
3. Rodney 
4. Moe
5. Judy
6. Audie
7. Sherb
8. Wolfgang
9. Diana 
10. Rosie
11. Raymond
12. Puddles
13. Julian
14. Antonio


----------



## ZackFair77 (Jun 20, 2020)

Just for fun here’s my current and permanent lineup! Rank em up!


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 20, 2020)

Jules said:


> Lucky
> Skye
> Walt (I'm actually waiting to amiibo in Walt myself, he's such a cute cranky)
> Stitches
> ...



1.Tabby -insofar as I have any ‘dreamies’ (still developing my preferences), she’s one.
2. Stinky underwear. mask. His catch phrase. His stupid happy flat face!
3. Kiki
4. Pashmina
5. Diana
6. Daisy
7. Dom
8. Raymond
9. Midge
10. Kyle

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020



ZackFair77 said:


> Just for fun here’s my current and permanent lineup! Rank em up!



1. Ruby
2. Judy (I decided today that I do like her. She is too much of everything, which is always fun)
3. Ankha - though i don’t know if I would want her because I feel like maybe she is too cool for me.
4. Bunnie
5. Olivia
6. Poppy
7. Marshal
8. Stitches
9. Raymond - not a raymond hater I swear! Haven’t seen him in game, which sometimes changes my mind. For now, it’s less dislike than that the others excite me more.
10. Punchy - holding an unfair and ridiculous grudge against punchy for interrupting my rock mining on a mystery island 

That _was _fun!


----------



## xara (Jun 20, 2020)

ZackFair77 said:


> Just for fun here’s my current and permanent lineup! Rank em up!



10. raymond
9. ruby 
8. judy
7. ankha
6. bunnie
5. olivia
4. punchy
3. marshal
2. stitches
1. poppy


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 21, 2020)

Jesscat said:


> My crew!



1. Apple
2. Agnes (these first three are so close)
3. Tangy
4. Freya
5. Dom
6. Sylvana
7. Ozzie
8. Butch
9. Eugene
10. Keaton

lovely crew!


----------



## Meelie (Jun 28, 2020)

I restarted my island so here are my new villagers please rank them! 
10. Axel
9. Tammy
8. Henry
7. Fauna
6. Stitches
5. Wolfgang
4. Marina
3. Bonbon
2. Chevre
1. Zucker


----------



## xara (Jun 28, 2020)

Meelie said:


> I restarted my island so here are my new villagers please rank them!
> 10. Axel
> 9. Tammy
> 8. Henry
> ...



10. wolfgang
9. axel
8. henry
7. chèvre 
6. bonbon
5. tammy
4. stitches 
3. marina
2. fauna 
1. zucker


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

Meelie said:


> I restarted my island so here are my new villagers please rank them!
> 10. Axel
> 9. Tammy
> 8. Henry
> ...


1. Marina 
2. Bonbon
3. Tammy
4. Axel
5. Fauna
6. Stitches
7. Wolfgang
8. Zucker
9. Chevre
10. Henry

Also rate my villagers:
Diana
Willow
Hopkins
Bob
Roald
Butch
Audie
Marshal
Marina
Reneigh


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 28, 2020)

Meelie said:


> I restarted my island so here are my new villagers please rank them!
> 10. Axel
> 9. Tammy
> 8. Henry
> ...



1. Fauna
2. Zucker
3. Marina
4. Chevre
5. Wolfgang (his coloring is very nice)
6. Stitches
7. Bonbon
8. Tammy
9. Henry (actually so cute
10. Axel 

Seems like a good group!


----------



## JunoHorizon (Jun 28, 2020)

Meelie said:


> I restarted my island so here are my new villagers please rank them!
> 10. Axel
> 9. Tammy
> 8. Henry
> ...



10. Zucker
9. Axel
8. Stitches
7. Henry
6. Marina
5. Tammy
4. Fauna
3. Bonbon
2. Chevre
1. Wolfgang


----------



## Opal (Jun 28, 2020)

Here are mine atm, feel free to rate them:

- Alice
- Sally
- Zucker
- Sprinkle
- Admiral
- Genji
- Pietro
- Stella
- Marcie
- Charlise
- Raymond (Charlise is in boxes and I am about to get Raymond from someone)

	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020



Unhappyhome said:


> Also rate my villagers:
> Diana
> Willow
> Hopkins
> ...



1) Marshal
2) Marina
3) Diana
4) Audie
5) Willow
6) Bob
7) Hopkins
8) Reneigh
9) Butch
10) Roald


----------



## xara (Jun 28, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Also rate my villagers:
> Diana
> Willow
> Hopkins
> ...



10. reneigh
9. butch
8. hopkins
7. willow 
6. bob
5. marshal 
4. roald 
3. marina
2. diana
1. audie


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 28, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> 1. Marina
> 2. Bonbon
> 3. Tammy
> 4. Axel
> ...



1.Willow
2. Marina
3. Roald
4. Hopkins
5. Marshal
6. Bob
7. Diana
8. Audie
9. Butch
10. Reneigh

the middle group (3-7) is very close and honestly I could probably keep changing it forever.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jun 28, 2020)

Rating my villagers:
1) Raymond
2) Judy
3) Marshal
4) Coco
5) Ankha
6) Marina
7)Zucker
8) Dotty
9) Octavian
10) Erik


----------



## Wholockian (Jun 28, 2020)

These are mine (Wolfgang, Bruce, Rosie, Raymond, Leopold, Pierce, Phil, Pietro, Audie and Daisy). I'm very interested to see how they'll rank considering a lot are very popular and some aren't popular at all.


----------



## xara (Jun 28, 2020)

Wholockian said:


> View attachment 279992
> These are mine (Wolfgang, Bruce, Rosie, Raymond, Leopold, Pierce, Phil, Pietro, Audie and Daisy). I'm very interested to see how they'll rank considering a lot are very popular and some aren't popular at all.



10. pierce
9. leopold
8. wolfgang
7. raymond
6. pietro
5. rosie
4. phil
3. bruce
2. daisy
1. audie


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jun 28, 2020)

Right now I have:

Tom
Snake
Sylvana
Flora
Chester
Ankha
Diva
Judy
Huck
Sly
I love every single one of them, and although I really want Tammi the monkey, I don't think I can bare to part with anyone!!!


----------



## xara (Jun 28, 2020)

sleepydreepy said:


> Right now I have:
> 
> Tom
> Snake
> ...



10. snake
9. chester
8. huck
7. flora
6. diva
5. ankha
4. judy
3. tom
2. sly
1. sylvana


----------



## xara (Jun 29, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Rating my villagers:
> 1) Raymond
> 2) Judy
> 3) Marshal
> ...



10. raymond
9. dotty
8. octavian 
7. ankha
6. judy
5. coco
4. marshal
3. erik
2. marina
1. zucker


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 29, 2020)

sleepydreepy said:


> Right now I have:
> 
> Tom
> Snake
> ...


1. Snake
2. Tom
3. Ankha
4. Flora
5. Sly
6. Judy
7. Chester
8. Diva
9. Huck
10. Sylvana


----------



## Locokoko182 (Jun 29, 2020)

1) Curlos
2) Drago
3)Witney
4)Aurora
5)Anabelle
6)Rosie
7) Bill
8) Bruce
9)Louie


----------



## Miele (Jun 29, 2020)

my current villager rank: 
1. tied between Goldie and Lily
3. Roald
4. Bones
5. Whitney
6. Hazel
7. Reneigh
8. Snooty
9. Sylvia
10. Merengue


----------



## xara (Jun 29, 2020)

Miele said:


> my current villager rank:
> 1. tied between Goldie and Lily
> 3. Roald
> 4. Bones
> ...



10. sylvia
9. snooty
8. reneigh 
7. bones
6. merengue
5. hazel
4. roald
3. lily
2. goldie
1. whitney


----------



## toadsworthy (Jun 29, 2020)

Interesting thread - I have Tangy, Timbra, O'Hare, Renee, Erik, Boots, Jacques, Julia, Chief, and Aurora

rank away!


----------



## eggie_ (Jun 29, 2020)

toadsworthy said:


> Interesting thread - I have Tangy, Timbra, O'Hare, Renee, Erik, Boots, Jacques, Julia, Chief, and Aurora
> 
> rank away!


1) Erik
2) Cheif
3) o'hare
4) tangy
5) timbra
6) julia
7) Boots
8) aurora
9) renee
10) Jacques

my villagers - 
walt
melba
bree
papi
cookie
sherb
june
fuchsia
tybalt
winnie


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

Wholockian said:


> View attachment 279992
> These are mine (Wolfgang, Bruce, Rosie, Raymond, Leopold, Pierce, Phil, Pietro, Audie and Daisy). I'm very interested to see how they'll rank considering a lot are very popular and some aren't popular at all.



10. phil
9. daisy
8. rosie
7. leopold
6. wolfgang
5. pierce
4. raymond
3. bruce
2. pietro
1. audie


----------



## xara (Jun 29, 2020)

eggie_ said:


> my villagers -
> walt
> melba
> bree
> ...



10. walt
9. winnie 
8. tybalt
7. june
6. cookie
5. papi
4. bree
3. melba
2. sherb
1. fuchsia


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 29, 2020)

toadsworthy said:


> Interesting thread - I have Tangy, Timbra, O'Hare, Renee, Erik, Boots, Jacques, Julia, Chief, and Aurora
> 
> rank away!


1. Tangy
2. O'Hare
3. Chief
4. Erik
5. Aurora
6. Boots
7. Julia
8. Timbra
9. Jacques
10. Renee


----------



## xara (Jun 29, 2020)

toadsworthy said:


> Interesting thread - I have Tangy, Timbra, O'Hare, Renee, Erik, Boots, Jacques, Julia, Chief, and Aurora
> 
> rank away!



10. timbra
9. boots
8. chief
7. o’hare
6. jacques
5. renee
4. erik
3. aurora
2. julia
1. tangy


----------



## Opal (Jun 29, 2020)

Here are mine if anyone wants to rank them!

- Zucker
- Alice
- Sally
- Raymond
- Pietro
- Admiral
- Genji
- Sprinkle
- Stella
- Marcie


----------



## xara (Jun 29, 2020)

Opal said:


> Here are mine if anyone wants to rank them!
> 
> - Zucker
> - Alice
> ...



10. admiral
9. sally
8. alice
7. genji
6. raymond
5. pietro
4. stella
3. marcie
2. zucker
1. sprinkle


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

Opal said:


> Here are mine if anyone wants to rank them!
> 
> - Zucker
> - Alice
> ...



10. sprinkle
9. alice
8. marcie
7. admiral
6. genji
5. sally
4. stella
3. zucker
2. raymond
1. pietro


----------



## healingwind (Jun 29, 2020)

Mine are: Bones, Marshal, Blaire, Muffy, Daisy, Hamlet, Jeremiah, Tutu, Apple, Stella.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

healingwind said:


> Mine are: Bones, Marshal, Blaire, Muffy, Daisy, Hamlet, Jeremiah, Tutu, Apple, Stella.


10. apple
9. tutu
8. hamlet
7. muffy
6. marshal
5. daisy
4. bones
3. stella
2. blaire
1. jeremiah


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jun 29, 2020)

Here are mine if anyone wants to rank them!!

-Raymond
-Octavian
-Dotty
-Marina
-Zucker
-Judy
-Audie
-Coco
-Ankha
-Marshal


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Here are mine if anyone wants to rank them!!
> 
> -Raymond
> -Octavian
> ...



10. judy
9. marshal
8. marina
7. ankha
6. dotty
5. coco
4. octavian
3. raymond
2. zucker
1. audie


----------



## Minimasher (Jun 29, 2020)

10. Victoria
9. Zucker
8. Jakey
7. Static
6. Wendy
5. Zell
4. Marina
3. Bluebear
2. Ozzie
1. Moe


----------



## Opal (Jun 29, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Here are mine if anyone wants to rank them!!
> 
> -Raymond
> -Octavian
> ...



1) Coco
2) Marshal
3) Marina
4) Ankha
5) Zucker
6) Octavian
7) Judy
8) Raymond
9) Audie
10) Dotty

Although tbh I almost like numbers 4-9 equally so they're kind of on the same rank for me, like for example I prefer Judy's design but like Raymond and Octavian's personality more so idk which I would prefer to have.


----------



## sleepless (Jun 29, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Here are mine if anyone wants to rank them!!
> 
> -Raymond
> -Octavian
> ...



10. octavian
9. raymond
8. dotty
7. audie
6. zucker
5. ankha
4. marina
3. marshal
2. judy
1. coco

super cute lineup!


----------



## EmperorGandhi (Jun 29, 2020)

Hey all! I just reached 10 villagers on my joint island today and want to see where you'd rank them:

- Coach
- Pashmina
- Boomer
- Bianca
- Megan
- Chadder
- Roald
- Zucker
- Dobie
- Mint

If you're feeling extra daring, feel free to throw my personal town's villagers into the mix (there's one missing because Bianca is on both islands):

- Rory 
- Vesta
- Hopkins
- Henry
- Phoebe
- Elvis
- Audie
- Beau
- Julia


----------



## xara (Jun 30, 2020)

EmperorGandhi said:


> Hey all! I just reached 10 villagers on my joint island today and want to see where you'd rank them:
> 
> - Coach
> - Pashmina
> ...



10. coach
9. mint
8. chadder 
7. megan
6. bianca
5. pashmina
4. roald
3. boomer
2. dobie
1. zucker


----------



## xara (Jul 1, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Here are mine if anyone wants to rank them!!
> 
> -Raymond
> -Octavian
> ...



10. dotty
9. raymond
8. ankha
7. octavian
6. coco
5. marshal
4. judy
3. marina
2. zucker
1. audie


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 1, 2020)

xara said:


> 10. dotty
> 9. raymond
> 8. ankha
> 7. octavian
> ...


aww poor Dotty
I'm just kidding that's your opinion lol


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Jul 1, 2020)

Hello! Please rank my villagers 
Peanut, Ankha, Gala, Agent S, Merengue, Kid Cat, Ribbot, Stitches, Zucker, Marshal
Here’s my personal list of them:
1.) Kid Cat
-love his personality, had him in NL and wanted him on my island in an instant! 
2.) Ribbot 
-the same as Kid Cat, had him in NL! Tried to make a frog village in NL but only got 3 (Cousteau, Jeremiah, Ribbot) 
3.) Marshal
-love his interior home, was very different from NL, like his dialogue as well! 
4.) Stitches 
-so adorable! Was hard to decide which to put in number 3, Matshal or Stitches!
5.) Meregue
-one of my most favorite normal villagers! 
6.) Agent S.
-had to get her to pair with Kid Cat xD, her peppy personality is adorable! 
7.) Ankha
-she moved in recently, don’t know where to place her, but I do know she’s better than 8,9, and 10
8.) Zucker 
-don’t have much to say, I don’t really dislike him!
9.) Peanut
-already have a peppy villager (Agent S.), but I still love her! 
10.) Gala
-don’t really want her to be on my island, planning to move her out but it’s been difficult since she’s the recent villager that has moved in ):


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jul 1, 2020)

basicbobagirl1130 said:


> Hello! Please rank my villagers
> Peanut, Ankha, Gala, Agent S, Merengue, Kid Cat, Ribbot, Stitches, Zucker, Marshal


1. Kid Cat
2. Ankha
3. Stitches
4. Peanut
5. Zucker
6. Peanut
7. Agent S
8. Ribbot
9. Gala
10. Marshal


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Jul 1, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Here are mine if anyone wants to rank them!!
> 
> -Raymond
> -Octavian
> ...


1.) Auddie
2.) Marshal
3.) Raymond
4.) Judy
5.) Zucker
6.) Coco
7.) Ankha
8.) Marina
9.) Dotty
10.) Octavian


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jul 1, 2020)

My villagers: Gaston, Dotty, Claude, Ruby, Marina, Mac, Nan, Soleil, Lopez & Deirdre


----------



## melco (Jul 1, 2020)

TheodoreCottontail said:


> My villagers: Gaston, Dotty, Claude, Ruby, Marina, Mac, Nan, Soleil, Lopez & Deirdre




1. Dotty
2. Deirdre
3. Nan
4. Lopez
5. Marina
6. Ruby
7. Claude
8. Soleil
9. Gaston
10. Mac


----------



## xara (Jul 1, 2020)

TheodoreCottontail said:


> My villagers: Gaston, Dotty, Claude, Ruby, Marina, Mac, Nan, Soleil, Lopez & Deirdre



10. gaston
9. claude
8. soleil
7. mac
6. dotty
5. ruby
4. deirdre
3. lopez
2. nan
1. marina


----------



## Magnetar (Jul 6, 2020)

My villagers:

Lyman
Axel
Pancetti
Antonio
Anabelle
Olaf
Cyrano
Pango
Annalisa
Snooty


----------



## Magus (Jul 6, 2020)

basicbobagirl1130 said:


> Hello! Please rank my villagers
> Peanut, Ankha, Gala, Agent S, Merengue, Kid Cat, Ribbot, Stitches, Zucker, Marshal


Here how I'll rank them !

1- Zucker
2- Ribbot
3- Merengue
4- Gala
5- Marshal
6- Stitches
7- Ankha
8- Kid Cat
9- Peanut
10- Agent S

Zucker is one of my favorite villager , Ribbot and Merengue I like them a lot too they're unique.
Gala has a nice theme, I like that she's a piggy bank ! Marshal is cute. 
The rest are not my cup of tea 



TheodoreCottontail said:


> My villagers: Gaston, Dotty, Claude, Ruby, Marina, Mac, Nan, Soleil, Lopez & Deirdre



1- Deirdre
2- Ruby
3- Dotty
4- Marina
5- Gaston
6- Nan
7- Lopez
8- Soleil
9- Claude
10- Mac

I like your villagers there's some cool and unique choices here ! Deirdre is my favorite of all time 
The bunnies are cute. Mac is last because I don't really like dogs.



Magnetar said:


> My villagers:
> 
> Lyman
> Axel
> ...



Here's my ranking :

1- Annalisa
2- Lyman
3- Anabelle
4- Cyrano
5- Antonio
6- Olaf
7- Axel
8- Snooty
9- Pancetti
10- Pango

It's really nice to see some love for the anteaters ! I particularly like Annalisa and Anabelle !
Lyman is one of my favorite too, love his face and colors.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Jul 6, 2020)

Here are my villagers if anyone wants to rank them~


----------



## Magus (Jul 6, 2020)

Hey there ! I wanted to do this for a long time, since my villagers are quite stable now I'm curious to know how you'll rank them ☺
Don't hesitate to explain why you like or dislike some of them 

Here they are in order of obtention :




- Deirdre
- Flora
- Raymond
- Kiki
- Cyd
- Tiffany
- Zucker
- Scoot
- Kabuki
- Vesta


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Jul 6, 2020)

Magus said:


>



1. Vesta
2. Flora
3. Kiki
4. Zucker
5. Deirdre
6. Tiffany
7. Kabuki
8. Scoot
9. Raymond
10. Cyd


----------



## xara (Jul 6, 2020)

Magus said:


> Hey there ! I wanted to do this for a long time, since my villagers are quite stable now I'm curious to know how you'll rank them ☺
> Don't hesitate to explain why you like or dislike some of them
> 
> Here they are in order of obtention :
> ...



10. cyd
9. flora
8. tiffany
7. raymond
6. vesta
5. kabuki
4. scoot
3. deirdre
2. kiki
1. zucker


----------



## EmperorGandhi (Jul 6, 2020)

Magus said:


>


1. Raymond
2. Zucker
3. Vesta
4. Deirdre
5. Kabuki
6. Flora
7. Cyd
8. Kiki
9. Scoot
10. Tiffany


----------



## Bk1234 (Jul 6, 2020)

Magus said:


> Here they are in order of obtention :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Raymond 
2. Zucker
3. Kabuki
4. Scoot
5. Tiffany 
6. Deirdre
7. Kiki
8. Flora
9. Cyd
10. Vesta


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Jul 6, 2020)

Shinjukuwu said:


> Here are my villagers if anyone wants to rank them~
> View attachment 283233


1.) Stitches
2.) Merengue
3.) Marina
4.) Tangy
5.) Bluebear
6.) Opal
7.) Scoot
8.)Ursula
9.)Marcel
10.)Tammi
I didn’t really like Tammi when she was in my town, she was one of my starters! Stitches and Merengue are one of my dreamies, so that’s why they are at the top XD, and I have visited my friend that had Tangy before, she was really sweet!


----------



## xara (Jul 7, 2020)

Shinjukuwu said:


> Here are my villagers if anyone wants to rank them~
> View attachment 283233



10. tammi
9. marcel
8. opal
7. bluebear
6. merengue
5. ursula
4. scoot
3. stitches
2. marina
1. tangy


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jul 12, 2020)

Mine have changed a fair amount since I last did this, so decided to post again:

in order of arrival:

Genji
Bangle
Flurry
Ruby
Kabuki
Freya
Fauna
Graham
Fuchsia
Cole

I didn’t mean to get so many bunnies, hamsters, and deer. I guess I’ve really lost my variety. Freya, Fauna, and Fuchsia were all unplanned additions via the campsite.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 12, 2020



Opal said:


> Here are mine atm, feel free to rate them:
> 
> - Alice
> - Sally
> ...


(highest you lowest)

1. Genji
2. Alice
3. Stella
4. Charlise
5. Raymond
6. Zucker
7. Sally
8. Marcie
9. Pietro
10. Sprinkle
11. Admiral

Raymond, zucker, and Sally are all pretty close! Charlise gets points for being an uchi, because I like them.


----------



## xara (Jul 12, 2020)

WaileaNoRei said:


> Mine have changed a fair amount since I last did this, so decided to post again:
> 
> in order of arrival:
> 
> ...



10. genji
9. bangle
8. graham 
7. ruby
6. cole
5. kabuki
4. freya
3. flurry
2. fauna
1. fuchsia


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jul 12, 2020)

healingwind said:


> Mine are: Bones, Marshal, Blaire, Muffy, Daisy, Hamlet, Jeremiah, Tutu, Apple, Stella.



1. Apple
2. Stella
3. Daisy
4. Muffy
5. Bones
6. Blaire
7. Marshal
8. Tutu
9. Jeremiah
10. Hamlet

Are there purposely pairs of squirrels, hamsters, dogs, and sheep?


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jul 12, 2020)

WaileaNoRei said:


> Mine have changed a fair amount since I last did this, so decided to post again:
> 
> in order of arrival:
> 
> ...


1. Graham ofc!!
2. Genji is best bunny
3. Ruby is 2nd best bunny 
4. Flurry
5. Kabuki
6. Fuchsia
7. Cole
8. Fauna
9. Freya
10. Bangle

	Post automatically merged: Jul 12, 2020



Magus said:


> Hey there ! I wanted to do this for a long time, since my villagers are quite stable now I'm curious to know how you'll rank them ☺
> Don't hesitate to explain why you like or dislike some of them
> 
> Here they are in order of obtention :
> ...


1. Kiki
2. Vesta
3. Cyd
4. Kabuki
5. Deidre
6. Zucker
7. Raymond
8. Scoot
9. Tiffany
10. Flora


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jul 12, 2020)

TheodoreCottontail said:


> My villagers: Gaston, Dotty, Claude, Ruby, Marina, Mac, Nan, Soleil, Lopez & Deirdre



1. Soleil
2. Ruby 
3. Dierdre
4. Dotty
5. Nan
6. Lopez
7. Gaston
8. Marina
9. Mac
10. Claude

Tbis one was so tough! There was no one o wanted to put at the bottom. They are all cute and lovely! So sorry Claude, Mac, and Marina, you deserve better!


----------



## Meelie (Jul 23, 2020)

My updated villager list:
10. Tipper
9. Katt
8. Vivian
7. Wolfgang
6. Poppy
5. Zucker
4. Bonbon
3. Olivia
2. Marshal
1. Chevre

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020



xara said:


> 10. tammi
> 9. marcel
> 8. opal
> 7. bluebear
> ...



10. Ursula
9. Tammi
8. Opal
7. Meringue
6. Bluebear
5. Stitches
4. Marina
3. Tangy
2. Marcel
1. Scoot


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jul 23, 2020)

Meelie said:


> My updated villager list:
> 10. Tipper
> 9. Katt
> 8. Vivian
> ...



1. Tipper
2. poppy
3. Olivia
4. Bonbon
5. Marshal
6. Wolfgang
7. Zucker
8. Chevre
9. Vivian
10. Katt

Very quickly ranked because I have to go to work! Might change my mind if I thought on it more (for example, recently saw tipper on an island and thought she was really cute so she is on my mind).
Thanks for posting, I love this thread


----------



## Magus (Jul 23, 2020)

WaileaNoRei said:


> Mine have changed a fair amount since I last did this, so decided to post again:
> 
> in order of arrival:
> 
> ...



1.Kabuki
2.Freya
3.Ruby
4.Genji
5.Cole
6.Fauna
7.Fuchsia
8.Bangle
9.Graham
10.Flurry

Great villagers ! The only ones I don't really like are Graham and Flurry.
Kabuki and Freya are some of my favorites, and you have great bunnies too I love them all 3 !




janeying12 said:


> 1. Kiki
> 2. Vesta
> 3. Cyd
> 4. Kabuki
> ...



You're the first to rank Cyd this high and I'm very happy about it 



Meelie said:


> My updated villager list:
> 10. Tipper
> 9. Katt
> 8. Vivian
> ...



1. Zucker
2. Katt
3. Olivia
4. Poppy
5. Wolfgang
6. Chevre
7. Vivian
8. Marshal
9. Bonbon
10. Tipper

I absolutely love the first 3 
Poppy, Wolfgang, Chevre, and Vivian are cool too !


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 23, 2020)

With my ostrich lineup;

10: sprocket
9: Queenie
8: Sandy
7:  Blanche
6: Cranston
5: Phil
4: Gladys
3: Phoebe
2: Flora
1: Julia


----------



## Magus (Jul 23, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> With my ostrich lineup;
> 
> 10: sprocket
> 9: Queenie
> ...



Hard to rank between the same species...
So....

1.Phoebe
2.Gladys
3.Flora
4.Cranston
5.Blanche
6.Phil
7.Sandy
8.Julia
9.Sprocket
10.Queenie

Ostrich are great in general.
The only one I don't like from your list is Queenie, also I prefer Ribbot over Sprocket in terms of robots


----------



## xara (Jul 24, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> With my ostrich lineup;
> 
> 10: sprocket
> 9: Queenie
> ...



10. sandy
9. queenie 
8. cranston 
7. phoebe 
6. sprocket 
5. flora 
4. gladys
3. blanche 
2. julia 
1. phil


----------



## craftyshack (Jul 24, 2020)

Rank my villagers!  In order of when they arrived at my island 

Tangy
Cole
Coco
Marshall
Stitches
Dobie
Ankha
Pietro
Sprocket
Raymond


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 24, 2020)

craftyshack said:


> Rank my villagers!  In order of when they arrived at my island
> 
> Tangy
> Cole
> ...





10 Sprocket
9 Marshall
8 Cole
7 Raymond
6 Pietro
5 Ankha
4 Tangy
3 Stitches
2 Dobie
1 Coco


----------



## xara (Jul 24, 2020)

craftyshack said:


> Rank my villagers!  In order of when they arrived at my island
> 
> Tangy
> Cole
> ...



10. raymond
9. cole
8. sprocket 
7. ankha 
6. coco
5. dobie 
4. pietro
3. marshal
2. stitches 
1. tangy


----------



## rubyrubert (Jul 24, 2020)

Rank my villagers please! Bolded are ones I’m planning on keeping (I’m debating on Ruby, but I at least want her original house)

*Ruby**
*Dotty*
Marina
*Audie*
*Whitney*
Mathilda
*Marshal*
*Roald*
Stitches
Pashmina
I’m thinking about getting Cranston, Chief or Fang and then… maybe Colton? I have too many of the same personalitly… I wish we could have 15 villagers lol


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 24, 2020)

rubyrubert said:


> Rank my villagers please! Bolded are ones I’m planning on keeping (I’m debating on Ruby, but I at least want her original house)
> 
> *Ruby**
> *Dotty*
> ...




10 pashmina
9 Ronald
8 Mathilda
7 Dotty
6 Marshall
5 Marina
4 stitches
3 Whitney
2Audie
1 Ruby


I wish for more villagers too


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Ooh, rank Arctin’s villager lineup!

Audie
Apollo (leaving today tho)
Wolfgang 
Sterling 
Zucker
Diana
Skye
Shep
Lucky
Francine


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 24, 2020)

My villagers up for ranking are: Apollo, Phoebe, Octavian, Ankha, Lucky, Zucker, Flip, Annalise, Billy, Colton.


----------



## rubyrubert (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ooh, rank Arctin’s villager lineup!
> 
> Audie
> Apollo (leaving today tho)
> ...



Audie
Wolfgang
Diana
Francine
Lucky
Skye
Apollo
Zucker
Shep
Sterling


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

rubyrubert said:


> Audie
> Wolfgang
> Diana
> Francine
> ...


Dang, my #1 is your #10...I guess jocks really are disliked.


Jhine7 said:


> My villagers up for ranking are: Apollo, Phoebe, Octavian, Ankha, Lucky, Zucker, Flip, Annalise, Billy, Colton.


1.Lucky
2.Zucker
3.Ankha
4.Phoebe
5.Octavian
6.Apollo
7.Colton
8.Flip
9.Annalise
10.Billy


----------



## Toska (Jul 24, 2020)

Here's my current villagers-

Kyle
Molly
Bam
Diana
Fang
Filbert
Skye
Peanut
Fauna
Winnie


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 24, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ooh, rank Arctin’s villager lineup!
> 
> Audie
> Apollo (leaving today tho)
> ...



10Skye
9Sterling
8Wolfgang
7Francine
6Shep
5Audie
4Apollo
3Zucker
2Diana
1Lucky


----------



## Toska (Jul 24, 2020)

Jhine7 said:


> My villagers up for ranking are: Apollo, Phoebe, Octavian, Ankha, Lucky, Zucker, Flip, Annalise, Billy, Colton.



10. Flip
9. Billy
8. Phoebe
7. Colton
6. Ankha
5. Octavian
4. Annalise
3. Zucker
2. Apollo
1. Lucky


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 24, 2020)

Jhine7 said:


> My villagers up for ranking are: Apollo, Phoebe, Octavian, Ankha, Lucky, Zucker, Flip, Annalise, Billy, Colton.



10 Colton
9 Billy
8 Apollo
7 Zucker
6  Annalise
5 Octavian
4 Ankha
3 Flip
2 Lucky
1 Phoebe

	Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020



Chloe-Auroura said:


> Here's my current villagers-
> 
> Kyle
> Molly
> ...



10 Fang
9 Skye
8 Peanut
7 Bam
6 Filbert
5 Winnie
4 Kyle
3 Molly
2 Fauna
1 Diana


----------



## AstralFirework (Jul 24, 2020)

My villagers are in my signature, but:
Peewee, Lolly, Flurry, Flora, Zell, Chops, Hugh, Huck, and Velma.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 24, 2020)

AstralFirework said:


> My villagers are in my signature, but:
> Peewee, Lolly, Flurry, Flora, Zell, Chops, Hugh, Huck, and Velma.



10 Velma
9 Lolly
8 Velma
7Huck
6 Peewee
5 Flurry
4 Hugh
3 Zell
2 Flora
1 Chops  (Spike's buddy)


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jul 25, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> With my ostrich lineup;
> 
> 10: sprocket
> 9: Queenie
> ...



1. Gladys
2. Phoebe
3. Sandy 
4. Cranston
5. Queenie
6. Blanche
7. Phil
8. Julia
9. Flora
10. Sprocket

the ostriches are actually a great species. The designs all look so different and unique. I don’t really dislike any of them. And Gladys and Phoebe are wonderful.


----------



## xara (Jul 25, 2020)

AstralFirework said:


> My villagers are in my signature, but:
> Peewee, Lolly, Flurry, Flora, Zell, Chops, Hugh, Huck, and Velma.



9. chops
8. peewee
7. huck 
6. velma
5.  flora
4. hugh
3. flurry 
2. zell
1. lolly


----------



## TaylaJade (Jul 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ooh, rank Arctin’s villager lineup!
> 
> Audie
> Apollo (leaving today tho)
> ...



Such a great lineup!

Diana
Wolfgang
Skye
Apollo
Audie
Lucky
Francine
Shep
Zucker
Sterling


	Post automatically merged: Jul 25, 2020



Jhine7 said:


> My villagers up for ranking are: Apollo, Phoebe, Octavian, Ankha, Lucky, Zucker, Flip, Annalise, Billy, Colton.



Apollo (how could I not? Haha!)
Lucky
Phoebe
Octavian
Ankha
Colton
Zucker
Flip
Annalise
Billy


	Post automatically merged: Jul 25, 2020



Chloe-Auroura said:


> Here's my current villagers-
> 
> Kyle
> Molly
> ...



OMG! So many cuties!!

Fauna
Diana 
Molly
Skye
Fang
Filbert
Peanut
Bam
Kyle
Winnie


----------



## Toska (Jul 25, 2020)

AstralFirework said:


> My villagers are in my signature, but:
> Peewee, Lolly, Flurry, Flora, Zell, Chops, Hugh, Huck, and Velma.



1. Zell
2. Velma
3. Lolly
4. Flora
5. Hugh
6. Flurry
7. Huck
8. Chops
9. Peewee


----------



## TaylaJade (Jul 25, 2020)

AstralFirework said:


> My villagers are in my signature, but:
> Peewee, Lolly, Flurry, Flora, Zell, Chops, Hugh, Huck, and Velma.



Lolly (I really want her!!)
Flurry
Flora
Zell
Velma
Hugh
Chops
Peewee
Huck (sorry I had him for awhile and we did NOT get along )


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Oct 16, 2020)

Hope this is okay to bring back, but seeing the tier list threads come back and also a couple other recent threads made me remember this thread. When I first started participating in this forum I was very nervous and for some reason this was a fun and low pressure way for me to start sharing some opinions. Maybe it will be that for someone else too.

here are my villagers right now (in the order they moved in):

Genji
Bangle
Flurry
Graham
Cole
Tabby
Pashmina
Ike
Maggie
Agnes


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 16, 2020)

WaileaNoRei said:


> Hope this is okay to bring back, but seeing the tier list threads come back and also a couple other recent threads made me remember this thread. When I first started participating in this forum I was very nervous and for some reason this was a fun and low pressure way for me to start sharing some opinions. Maybe it will be that for someone else too.
> 
> here are my villagers right now (in the order they moved in):
> 
> ...



1. Cole - been interested in him the longest. He would go so well with my island not just cuz in Dragon Age there is a character named Cole, but also because of how he looks. He is so adorable .
2. Tabby - I used to not like her, but thanks to your screenshots and dream address and other people talking about how much they loved her, I am now extremely interested in her in spite of not clicking a lot with peppies in NH.
3. Bangle - I really disliked the big cats for the size of their heads and their eyes. Bangle grew on me again, thanks to all of your screenshots and enthusiasm for her ^.^.  a few other big cats are growing on me as well lol.
4. Agnes - I would actually giving Tabby to Genji the same rating since my interest is the same. I just love the cute things I heard about them (like Agnes and her ears flopping) and the screenshots.
5. Genji - Design wise, Genji’s interests me the most though I am embarrassed to say that I didn’t know what he represented aside from bunny until recently.
6. Graham - I have him on my island again and he is adorable with the reading glasses on and when he smiles. I feel bad for how I treated him when I saw he was my forced camper, so that is part of the reason why i used his amiibo card to kick dom (along with wanting his pic and to give him another chance).
7. Pashmina - some of the conversations she had that I’ve seen screenshots of has helped me develop some interest in her in spite not liking a lot of the goat designs. 
8. Flurry - never been interested in flurry but I can see how they’re cute 
9. Ike - not a fan of bears designs but Ike is okay. Nate has been growing on me so I can see maybe liking Ike eventually.
10. Maggie - don’t like a lot of pigs but I think I might like her if I gave her a chance. I do like her design better than some of the other pigs.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 16, 2020

My villagers are: Punchy, Kiki, Rudy, Raymond, Rosie, Merry, Sherb, Roscoe, Judy, and Graham (Judy and Graham are temporaries; subject to change since I may end up liking Judy and she has no amiibo card).


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Oct 16, 2020)

First off, I love your villager line-up! It was hard to rank these babies, hehe.

1. Rosie - she is super adorable! I'm definitely biased because I talk with her every time I visit my S/O's island (hearing the peppy voice never fails to make me smile) and I share birthdays with her. :3
2. Punchy - I love the cat designs in general, and Punchy is no exception. I love the lazy eyes look.
3. Rudy - the cutest jock villager in my books (can you tell I love cute villagers?!) I would love to pair him with Erik one day because his cute little red nose makes me think of Rudolph. XD
4. Judy - I'm so glad my S/O convinced me that I would like Judy! Her colours are so much more aesthetic in-game, and her eyes are so expressive. She's also very fun to dress up!
5. Merry - I love her large eyes and :3 mouth. From her picture on the fan wiki, her facial expression makes me think of a child who reached into the cookie jar when they weren't supposed to, hehe. 
6. Graham - former resident of mine. Makes me think of the developers I work with. Looks even more adorable in glasses. I felt bad when I judged him initially (he was my forced campsite visitor).
7. Kiki - black cats are fascinating in real life. I just wish the developers gave her a bit more details in her facial design.
8. Sherb - probably one of my favourite (if not top) goat villagers. I'm not the biggest fan of the species due to their flat faces, but Sherb is basically a baby. 
9. Raymond - my S/O's dream villager. Interesting design but reminds me a bit too much of the 9-5 life. XD Finding him is equivalent to finding a needle in a haystack. 
10. Roscoe - very cool looking villager. 10/10 would not mess with if I ran into him on the streets. Deviates immensely from the usual cutesy villager that I gravitate towards. However, I would definitely cycle him onto my island if given the chance.

My villagers are, in alphabetical order:

Agnes
Bones
Daisy
Elvis
Flora
Judy
Phoebe
Olive
Poncho
Zell


----------



## John Wick (Oct 16, 2020)

I currently have:

Wolfgang
Fang
Vivian
Daisy
Lucky
Cherry
Maddie
Raymond
Teddy
Mathilda.


----------



## Verecund (Oct 16, 2020)

WaileaNoRei said:


> Hope this is okay to bring back, but seeing the tier list threads come back and also a couple other recent threads made me remember this thread. When I first started participating in this forum I was very nervous and for some reason this was a fun and low pressure way for me to start sharing some opinions. Maybe it will be that for someone else too.
> 
> here are my villagers right now (in the order they moved in):
> 
> ...



1. Genji
2. Maggie
3. Agnes
4. Pashmina
5. Bangle
6. Flurry
7. Cole
8. Ike
9. Tabby
10. Graham



Dunquixote said:


> 1. Cole - been interested in him the longest. He would go so well with my island not just cuz in Dragon Age there is a character named Cole, but also because of how he looks. He is so adorable .
> 2. Tabby - I used to not like her, but thanks to your screenshots and dream address and other people talking about how much they loved her, I am now extremely interested in her in spite of not clicking a lot with peppies in NH.
> 3. Bangle - I really disliked the big cats for the size of their heads and their eyes. Bangle grew on me again, thanks to all of your screenshots and enthusiasm for her ^.^.  a few other big cats are growing on me as well lol.
> 4. Agnes - I would actually giving Tabby to Genji the same rating since my interest is the same. I just love the cute things I heard about them (like Agnes and her ears flopping) and the screenshots.
> ...



1. Merry
2. Rudy
3. Judy
4. Sherb
5. Kiki
6. Raymond
7. Roscoe
8. Rosie
9. Punchy
10. Graham



TheSillyPuppy said:


> First off, I love your villager line-up! It was hard to rank these babies, hehe.
> 
> 1. Rosie - she is super adorable! I'm definitely biased because I talk with her every time I visit my S/O's island (hearing the peppy voice never fails to make me smile) and I share birthdays with her. :3
> 2. Punchy - I love the cat designs in general, and Punchy is no exception. I love the lazy eyes look.
> ...



1. Judy
2. Poncho
3. Zell
4. Bones
5. Flora
6. Agnes
7. Phoebe
8. Olive
9. Daisy
10. Elvis



John Wick said:


> I currently have:
> 
> Wolfgang
> Fang
> ...



1. Fang
2. Raymond
3. Vivian
4. Mathilda
5. Lucky
6. Wolfgang
7. Daisy
8. Teddy
9. Cherry
10. Maddie

------------------------

Here are my villagers:
- Diva
- Cobb
- Apple
- Bruce
- Judy
- Broccolo
- Dora
- Walker
- Keaton
- Filbert


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 16, 2020)

Verecund said:


> -Cobb
> -Diva
> - Apple
> - Bruce
> ...


10-Cobb
9-Broccolo
8-Diva
7-Dora
6-Keaton
5-Apple
4-Walker
3-Filbert
2-Judy
1-Bruce

My current lineup on Evwirt

-Erik
-Zell
-Fauna
-Diana
-Bam
-Deirdre 
-Bruce
-Pierce 
-Audie
-Tex

The last 3 will be replaced by the remaining deer so my lineup will be a deer tier list eventually lol


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> 10-Cobb
> 9-Broccolo
> 8-Diva
> 7-Dora
> ...



1. Erik - I had him in NL and I really enjoyed him. He really is adorable ^.^
2. Diana - I initially had no interest in her, but now she has become one of my favorite deer  thanks to seeing her on a friend’s island and all the screenshots
3. Audie - I’m not big on any of the wolves but I am actually interested in her; initially I had no interest in her.
4. Tex - not a favorite but I did enjoy him when he was on my island. He looked so cute in a top hat and tail coat/vampire costume
5. Zell - i like his design . He looks like one classy or fashionable guy
6. Bam - he’s cute. 
7. Fauna - she’s really cute. not sure what else to say  
8. Bruce
9. Deirdre
10. Pierce - not a fan of the eagle villagers’ design


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 16, 2020)

Annalisa- she was one of my starter villagers in NL but she moved away unexpectedly one day. At first it didn't affect me much but after receiving her photo in the mail (in that game villagers can send you their photo if your friendship with them was high enough and they move away) and placing it in my living room, looking at it every time I would go inside, made me miss her a lot. I wished I had tried to stop her from moving. I was then really sad about it. But imagine my complete surprise and happiness when I go island hopping for the very first time in NH and she's literally the very first villager I found. It was fate we were brought together after 7 long years  Seeing her again after so long made me fully fall in love with her. She is my queen and therefore has her own palace in Magicant.

Ken- I never did pay too much heed to him back in NL because I never got to meet him. I only knew him by his official art. He looked real cool, but after seeing him roaming around Bamboo Island I realized "wow, his colors are so nice!" That black and blue, plus his bright red blush, really looked appealing to me, so I decided to invite him, and have not regret my decision at all.

Tucker- the very first lazy villager I came across during island hopping. He's perfect in every way. Love his expressions and the fact he has tusks.

Sprinkle- I remember seeing her in NL but I never really thought about her much. She was all right, but after seeing how plump and small she is in NH, plus that vibrant blue color, she's the cutest thing ever. She's my very own Piplup.

Gonzo- I kept bumping into him while island hopping and realized he looks just like a plushie to me, which I absolutely love because I'm obsessed with plushies.

Boots- what can I say? He's a reptile and I LOOOVE reptiles, plus he's silly and so cute when he opens his big wide mouth.

Pecan- she's smol and she's a squirrel. Squirrels are my second fave villager species, frogs being my first 

Agnes- I've always, ALWAYS wanted her since I first saw her official art. I did the villager plot resetting exploit over and over in NL until I would get her but RNG was not kind, and I instead ended up with Muffy, which is completely okay because Muffy is so precious and I love sheepies~ but now I finally have Agnes, and omg I love pigs, both in-game and IRL. She's basically a pot-belly piggy <3

Carrie- one of the first NMT villagers I found. The only female kangaroo I really really like because she's so much more a mom than the others. She captures the look so nicely, and she reminds me of Moominmamma <3

Dom- of course there is Dom, the one and only. He's too perfect. He's a sheepie and so floofy~


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Oct 16, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> 1. Cole - been interested in him the longest. He would go so well with my island not just cuz in Dragon Age there is a character named Cole, but also because of how he looks. He is so adorable .
> 2. Tabby - I used to not like her, but thanks to your screenshots and dream address and other people talking about how much they loved her, I am now extremely interested in her in spite of not clicking a lot with peppies in NH.
> 3. Bangle - I really disliked the big cats for the size of their heads and their eyes. Bangle grew on me again, thanks to all of your screenshots and enthusiasm for her ^.^.  a few other big cats are growing on me as well lol.
> 4. Agnes - I would actually giving Tabby to Genji the same rating since my interest is the same. I just love the cute things I heard about them (like Agnes and her ears flopping) and the screenshots.
> ...



1. Kiki - I had her until recently, when I gave her to a friend who really loves cats irl and never found any cats while island hopping (Aww, she just texted me to say she gave Kiki a spiny lobster and Kiki complimented her makeup). Kiki is so so cute, I love her subtle details like he stripped tail and big eyes. I put her first just on a whim. Honestly so many of your villagers are so great. In general though I also just like normal type villagers more than smugs
2. Graham- obviously he’s my little pig nose baby.      He made me give smugs a second chance, and I love him.
3. Merry - love her, her little face is so funny and cute to me, I would love to have her on my island at some point.
4. Punchy - I had a very silly ‘grudge’ against punchy for a while. When I was island hopping early on and still cared about resource harvesting a lot he can to close while I was hitting a rock and made me miss getting everything out of it! Plus then I had to choose to not invite him, which made me feel a bit guilty. Anyway, luckily I have gotten over that and seeing how much you love him, as well as some other notable forum members made me give him a second chance. Also have this weird preoccupation lately with having him and Sally, because for some reason they look like they should be friends (maybe just their sleepy eyes?)
5. Judy - I love her crazy eyes and pastel colors. She’s the right kind of over the top to me.
6. Rosie - it gets very tough for me at this point. Basically chose Rosie because she is a cute peppy and I love the peppies. Dream big, girls!
7. Rudy - he’s cute and I’ve come across him a few time in my island hopping and he’s grown on me a lot
8. Raymond -  I’m really not a Raymond hater, I swear. I don’t have much experience with him in game. He’s not that bad, though I don’t really love his house (so sad to make him live in an office) 
9. Sherb - Ditto the above. Not as much a dislike of sherb as that I have stronger opinions on the others. He came to my campsite once and I thought he was cute.
10. Roscoe - I’m the least familiar with him, I feel bad ranking him here, because he has a pretty cool design. I haven’t ever had a horse villager and haven’t been too much of a fan of them, but I’ve been growing to like them more. Roscoe makes me think of ‘Bad Horse’ from ‘Dr. Horrible’s Sing-along blog’ (the thoroughbred of sin). It’s a very old reference, sorry, but it makes me really like him. Loved visiting islands with him on them.

what a great bunch of villagers. A good reminder I should do more dreaming so I can vicariously experience more villagers.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Oct 16, 2020)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> First off, I love your villager line-up! It was hard to rank these babies, hehe.
> 
> 1. Rosie - she is super adorable! I'm definitely biased because I talk with her every time I visit my S/O's island (hearing the peppy voice never fails to make me smile) and I share birthdays with her. :3
> 2. Punchy - I love the cat designs in general, and Punchy is no exception. I love the lazy eyes look.
> ...



1. Agnes - one of my favorites, just recently got her on my island. I love her, she’s amazing.
2.  Daisy - super cute and sweet looking!
3. Judy - see above but I really like her. Her house is very cute too.
4. Bones - he seems like a cute, good boy   
5. Phoebe - I love that she lives in literal hell.

the next 5 are really hard!

6. Poncho
6. Olive - Olive and Poncho are both so cute! they also actually kind of look similar. 
8. Zell - he’s got a cool and unique look
9. Flora - cute! 
10. Elvis - nothing against him, I’m just the most picky about crankies. He’s got a good design though! The lions are very underrated.


----------



## Khaelis (Oct 16, 2020)

Honestly do not care for what people think of my villagers, but I'm bored so whatever, shoot:

1. Skye
2. Wolfgang
3. Freya
4. Audie
5. Del
6. Zucker (not perm)
7. Phoebe
8. Gwen (not perm)
9. Dom (semi not perm)
10. Quillson (gross. he refuses to leave.)


----------



## Matt0106 (Oct 17, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Honestly do not care for what people think of my villagers, but I'm bored so whatever, shoot:
> 
> 1. Skye
> 2. Wolfgang
> ...



Skye and Wolfgang are literally my two wolves lol, you have great taste


----------



## xara (Oct 17, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> My villagers are: Punchy, Kiki, Rudy, Raymond, Rosie, Merry, Sherb, Roscoe, Judy, and Graham (Judy and Graham are temporaries; subject to change since I may end up liking Judy and she has no amiibo card).



10. roscoe 
9. graham 
8. judy
7. raymond
6. rosie
5. punchy
4. sherb
3. kiki 
2. rudy 
1. merry :3


----------



## SoftenedHearts (Oct 17, 2020)

Here's my list!
1) Paula
2) Genji
3) Dom
4) Bob
5) Wolfgang
6) Judy
7) Gayle
8) Sherb
9) Ruby
10) Keaton


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Oct 17, 2020)

SoftenedHearts said:


> Here's my list!
> 1) Paula
> 2) Genji
> 3) Dom
> ...



1. Genji
2. Ruby
3. Judy
4. Dom
5. Paula
6. Bob
7. Sherb
8. Wolfgang
9. Keaton
10. Gayle

Great group of villagers! Ruby and Genji are particularly cute little buns! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TaylaJade (Oct 17, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> My villagers are: Punchy, Kiki, Rudy, Raymond, Rosie, Merry, Sherb, Roscoe, Judy, and Graham (Judy and Graham are temporaries; subject to change since I may end up liking Judy and she has no amiibo card).


SO many kitty cats!!!!

1. KIKI!!! (My dreamy since furever! Finally got her a few months ago when I bought her - homemade - amiibo card)
2. Rosie (She's my island's most famous resident)
3. Sherb (he's baby)
4. Punchy (Love him so much. I was so sad to let him go, so I bought his amiibo just in case I wanna re-invite him)
5. Merry
6. Roscoe
7. Rudy
8. Judy
9. Raymond
10. Graham



WaileaNoRei said:


> here are my villagers right now (in the order they moved in):
> Genji
> Bangle
> Flurry
> ...


Some really underrated villagers here!

1. Pashmina (One of the few sisterly villagers I actually like. I would have her on my island in a heartbeat!)
2. Flurry
3. Genji (Was my starter jock.)
4. Agnes (Another sisterly I love)
5. Tabby
6. Cole
7. Bangle
8. Ike
9. Maggie
10. Graham (Sorry Graham stans!)



TheSillyPuppy said:


> My villagers are, in alphabetical order:
> 
> Agnes
> Bones
> ...


Arghh!! These are all so cute omg. This was really hard to rank ngl.

1. Flora
2. Agnes
3. Daisy
4. Bones
5. Phoebe
6. Olive
7. Poncho
8. Zell
9. Judy
10. Elvis


John Wick said:


> I currently have:
> 
> Wolfgang
> Fang
> ...


Love all the wolves and dogs!

1. Wolfgang (I love all th cranky wolves though... I would have them all if I could stand the repeated dialogue)
2. Fang
3. Cherry
4. Daisy
5. Lucky
6. Maddie
7. Teddy
8. Vivian
9. Raymond
10. Mathilda



Verecund said:


> Here are my villagers:
> - Diva
> - Cobb
> - Apple
> ...


So many cuties!!

1. Bruce
2. Filbert
3. Apple
4. Walker
5. Keaton
6. Judy
7. Dora
8. Broccolo
9. Diva
10. Cobb


Your Local Wild Child said:


> My current lineup on Evwirt
> 
> -Erik
> -Zell
> ...


Yesss! Deer island!!

1. Fauna
2. Diana
3. Bam
4. Erik (I WANT HIM SO BAD!)
5. Bruce
6. Zell
7. Audie
8. Deirdre
9. Tex
10. Pierce


Khaelis said:


> Honestly do not care for what people think of my villagers, but I'm bored so whatever, shoot:
> 1. Skye
> 2. Wolfgang
> 3. Freya
> ...



1. Wolfgang
2. Skye
3. Phoebe
4. Freya
5. Audie
6. Zucker
7. Dom
8. Gwen
9. Quillson
10. Del



SoftenedHearts said:


> Here's my list!
> 1) Paula
> 2) Genji
> 3) Dom
> ...



1. Wolfgang
2. Sherb
3. Bob
4. Genji
5. Gayle
6. Rudy
7. Judy
8. Dom
9. Keaton
10. Paula

~~~~~~~~
here's mine (alphabetical order)   

- Bam
- Chief
- Diana
- Fauna
- Kiki
- Marshal
- Rosie
- Sherb
- Stella
- Wolfgang


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 17, 2020)

TaylaJade said:


> - Bam
> - Chief
> - Diana
> - Fauna
> ...



Oh no I love them all  I'll do it in reverse LOL
10. Rosie
9. Bam
8. Kiki
7. Fauna
6. Diana
5. Marshal
4. Chief
3. Wolfgang
2. Stella
1. Sherb ❤

------

Here's mine!
- Bea
- Sherb
- Ruby
- Felicity
- Lily
- Genji
- Lobo
- Shep
- Fuchsia
- Vivian


----------



## Verecund (Oct 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> 10-Cobb
> 9-Broccolo
> 8-Diva
> 7-Dora
> ...



1. Bam
2. Bruce
3. Zell
4. Diana
5. Pierce
6. Audie
7. Tex
8. Erik
9. Deirdre
10. Fauna



LittleMissPanda said:


> Annalisa- she was one of my starter villagers in NL but she moved away unexpectedly one day. At first it didn't affect me much but after receiving her photo in the mail (in that game villagers can send you their photo if your friendship with them was high enough and they move away) and placing it in my living room, looking at it every time I would go inside, made me miss her a lot. I wished I had tried to stop her from moving. I was then really sad about it. But imagine my complete surprise and happiness when I go island hopping for the very first time in NH and she's literally the very first villager I found. It was fate we were brought together after 7 long years  Seeing her again after so long made me fully fall in love with her. She is my queen and therefore has her own palace in Magicant.
> 
> Ken- I never did pay too much heed to him back in NL because I never got to meet him. I only knew him by his official art. He looked real cool, but after seeing him roaming around Bamboo Island I realized "wow, his colors are so nice!" That black and blue, plus his bright red blush, really looked appealing to me, so I decided to invite him, and have not regret my decision at all.
> 
> ...



1. Pecan (One of my top five villagers!)
2. Sprinkle
3. Agnes
4. Annalisa
5. Dom
6. Ken
7. Tucker
8. Carrie
9. Boots
10. Gonzo



Khaelis said:


> Honestly do not care for what people think of my villagers, but I'm bored so whatever, shoot:
> 
> 1. Skye
> 2. Wolfgang
> ...



1. Audie
2. Skye
3. Freya
4. Del
5. Gwen
6. Quillson
7. Phoebe
8. Dom
9. Wolfgang
10. Zucker



SoftenedHearts said:


> Here's my list!
> 1) Paula
> 2) Genji
> 3) Dom
> ...



1. Bob
2. Ruby
3. Judy
4. Sherb
5. Paula
6. Genji
7. Keaton
8. Gayle
9. Dom
10. Wolfgang



TaylaJade said:


> SO many kitty cats!!!!
> 
> 1. KIKI!!! (My dreamy since furever! Finally got her a few months ago when I bought her - homemade - amiibo card)
> 2. Rosie (She's my island's most famous resident)
> ...



I love Marshal and Bam so much!

1. Marshal
2. Bam
3. Sherb
4. Kiki
5. Diana
6. Rosie
7. Fauna
8. Stella
9. Wolfgang
10. Chief



skarmoury said:


> Oh no I love them all  I'll do it in reverse LOL
> 10. Rosie
> 9. Bam
> 8. Kiki
> ...



I love all of the first six about the same, it was torture to order them:

1. Ruby
2. Sherb
3. Felicity
4. Lobo
5. Lily
6. Fuchsia
7. Genji
8. Vivian
9. Bea
10. Shep


----------



## Kars (Oct 17, 2020)

Mine is:
10. Marina (I don't dislike Marina by any means!!! I just never loved her to begin with! I'm generally not very fond of the normal personality anyway, and my s/o wants her so I'm definitely letting her go)

9. Sherb (I actually really loved sherb in the beginning! And I still like him, but I'm DEFINITELY letting him move out when I can. I don't want 3 lazies on my island. Plus I find that I have a tendency to not like more popular villagers because they feel less personal to me.)

8. Dom (I think his design is really good but I've had him for like 2 months and I still haven't fully clicked with him because again, I have a harder time liking those more popular villagers)

7. Beau (My newest addition, I haven't really gotten to know him yet. Love his design but idk if we'll click yet.)

6. Bunnie (I feel pretty neutral about her in general but she's one of the better peppy designs imo. She also definitely has a huge crush on Zell but she's playing a lot of games... )

5. Claudia (Bougie chain smoker vibes, also basically a mom to me)

4. Zell (Probably my second favorite overall design and I had his amiibo. also has a huge crush on Bunnie)

3. Flo (Dresses and talks like a real baddie and has NO chill. She even calls me the B word)

2. Drago (Such a unique design, probably my favorite. And I gave him some good outfits. Also he's braindead 90% of the time)

1. Chief (I love him so much, he was definitely a prep in high school but now he's in his late 40s and still reminisces about the 80s. Basically a dad to me)


----------



## xara (Oct 17, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> -Erik
> -Zell
> -Fauna
> -Diana
> ...



oh god this was difficult because i really love the deers lmao

10. pierce
9. tex
8. deirdre
7. bruce
6. erik
5. zell
4. fauna 
3. bam 
2. diana
1. audie


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 17, 2020)

Kars said:


> Snip


10.Claudia-she’s not the WORST but she doesn’t give me the right vibes.
9.Flo-An instant spike-I like her but not as much as the others.
8.Bunnie-Kinda boring, but I like the subtle apple theming!
7.Sherb-I stick by my opinion that he’s the most overrated of the new villagers, but he’s the best goat villager.
6.Marina-She’s in the middle of the octopi for me-cuter than Octavian, but not as epic as Zucker. Plus her emphasis on MAXIMUM PINK is overwhelming to me...
5.Dom-He’s just trying his best to be cool! I can appreciate that.
4.Drago-one of the better gators. I love unique villagers!
3.Zell-love the hedge-fund manager deer, but I can’t say he’s high on my list of deer overall.
2. Chief-I totally agree with you on his personality. He seems to be trying to be the “cool guy” out of the group of cranky wolves (Wolfgang is the coolest tho-sorry)
1. Beau-Oy, I’m biased towards deer, but Beau is the cutest of the Gazelle-deer! Plus I love his mountain picnic interior!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Oct 18, 2020)

I hope I got everyone's! All really fun and unique line-ups to rank. ❤



John Wick said:


> I currently have:
> 
> Wolfgang
> Fang
> ...


Really nice mix of different villager vibes and styles. 

Daisy - total sweetie and cutie pie.
Fang - cranky wolf gang.
Wolfgang - see above, pun intended this time.
Cherry - love her rocker look, she seems like the type of friend I need to tell me the things I don't want to hear. XD
Lucky - unique design, the irony of his name makes me laugh.
Raymond - my newest move-in, I can already understand the hype around him. His little canines when he smiles are adorable.
Maddie - another cute doggo.
Vivian - nice design and colouring.
Mathilda - very cool and would not mess with her nor her joey.
Teddy - I'm generally not a fan of the bear villagers, but I quite like his design. His eyes are the same shape as his eyebrows, which makes me laugh.



Verecund said:


> Here are my villagers:
> - Diva
> - Cobb
> - Apple
> ...



Judy
Filbert - so adorable!
Walker - I love huskies.
Bruce - very cool looking
Keaton - love the colours and patterns of his feathers!
Broccolo
Dora
Cobb
Diva



Your Local Wild Child said:


> My current lineup on Evwirt
> 
> -Erik
> -Zell
> ...



Deer are definitely one of my favourite villager species.


Diana - my queen, thanks to Luke from Outside Xtra.
Fauna - too sweet looking, could not deny her of #2.
Erik - very cute reindeer.
Tex - really like his eye design.
Zell - gives off the vibes of the smart kid who always sits in the back of the class and answers all questions. XD
Deirdre - very natural design, easy on the eyes.
Bruce - nice colours and I like his stripes.
Pierce - very nice blue.
Audie
Bam



Khaelis said:


> Honestly do not care for what people think of my villagers, but I'm bored so whatever, shoot:
> 
> 1. Skye
> 2. Wolfgang
> ...




Wolfgang
Skye
Phoebe
Audie
Zucker
Dom
Freya
Gwen
Del
Quillson



SoftenedHearts said:


> Here's my list!
> 1) Paula
> 2) Genji
> 3) Dom
> ...



Judy
Bob
Wolfgang
Genji
Keaton
Sherb
Dom
Gayle
Ruby
Paula



TaylaJade said:


> here's mine (alphabetical order)
> 
> - Bam
> - Chief
> ...



Diana
Wolfgang
Chief
Rosie
Fauna
Marshal
Sherb
Kiki
Stella
Bam



skarmoury said:


> Here's mine!
> - Bea
> - Sherb
> - Ruby
> ...



Felicity
Bea
Lobo
Sherb
Lily
Genji
Shep
Vivian
Ruby
Fuchsia - she is even brighter in-person.  If she was a tad less bright, I would definitely like her design a lot more!


----------



## xara (Oct 19, 2020)

WaileaNoRei said:


> Hope this is okay to bring back, but seeing the tier list threads come back and also a couple other recent threads made me remember this thread. When I first started participating in this forum I was very nervous and for some reason this was a fun and low pressure way for me to start sharing some opinions. Maybe it will be that for someone else too.
> 
> here are my villagers right now (in the order they moved in):
> 
> ...



10. tabby
9. cole
8. graham
7. genji 
6. ike 
5. bangle
4. pashmina 
3. flurry
2. maggie
1. agnes


----------



## Seelie (Oct 19, 2020)

Aw I wouldn't mind getting my villagers ranked!  Just Muir Wood for now, since Inverness doesn't even have 10 villagers, let alone a "final" lineup.


Deirdre
Fauna
Beau
Shep
Butch
Genji
Ruby
Purrl
Kiki
Dom


----------



## xara (Oct 19, 2020)

Seelie said:


> Aw I wouldn't mind getting my villagers ranked!  Just Muir Wood for now, since Inverness doesn't even have 10 villagers, let alone a "final" lineup.
> 
> 
> Deirdre
> ...



10. dom
9. shep
8. genji
7. butch
6. ruby 
5. deirdre 
4. kiki
3. purrl
2. fauna 
1. beau


----------



## Plume (Oct 19, 2020)

Seelie said:


> Aw I wouldn't mind getting my villagers ranked!  Just Muir Wood for now, since Inverness doesn't even have 10 villagers, let alone a "final" lineup.
> 
> 
> Deirdre
> ...



1. Kiki
2. Ruby
3. Purrl
4. Fauna
5. Dom
6. Beau
7. Deirdre
8. Genji
9. Shep
10. Butch

My villagers:
- Kiki
- Felicity
- Punchy
- Ruby
- Henry
- Sherb
- Mint
- Cyd
- Goose
- Fuschia


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Oct 19, 2020)

Seelie said:


> Aw I wouldn't mind getting my villagers ranked!  Just Muir Wood for now, since Inverness doesn't even have 10 villagers, let alone a "final" lineup.
> 
> 
> Deirdre
> ...



1. Genji
2. Kiki
3. Ruby
4. Fauna
5. Dierdre
6. Dom
7. Purrl
8. Butch
9. Beau
10. Shep

wow, that first 5 was killer. I love them all! Probably the order I rank them in would change every time! beau is very very cute, for the record, just ranked him where I did because I sometimes slightly...forget he exists.

great group, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 19, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Annalisa- she was one of my starter villagers in NL but she moved away unexpectedly one day. At first it didn't affect me much but after receiving her photo in the mail (in that game villagers can send you their photo if your friendship with them was high enough and they move away) and placing it in my living room, looking at it every time I would go inside, made me miss her a lot. I wished I had tried to stop her from moving. I was then really sad about it. But imagine my complete surprise and happiness when I go island hopping for the very first time in NH and she's literally the very first villager I found. It was fate we were brought together after 7 long years  Seeing her again after so long made me fully fall in love with her. She is my queen and therefore has her own palace in Magicant.
> 
> Ken- I never did pay too much heed to him back in NL because I never got to meet him. I only knew him by his official art. He looked real cool, but after seeing him roaming around Bamboo Island I realized "wow, his colors are so nice!" That black and blue, plus his bright red blush, really looked appealing to me, so I decided to invite him, and have not regret my decision at all.
> 
> ...



1. Dom - I think I passed him up once island hopping but later took him and enjoyed him. I ended up letting him go to help someone who was looking for him and since I had no room to keep him with my current plans. I may eventually decide to replace Sherb or maybe Roscoe (his singing is annoying me). He grew on me a lot but, now that I don’t have him, my appreciation and love for him has reached a new level thanks to @Reneezombie & others. Those eyes guilt trip me every time I look at them lol...

2. Pecan - I have been mostly neutral about her for the longest time - partly because of her eye shadow and also just because I was attached to my cat villagers and other Nl favorites, but seeing her on @LittleMissPanda’s island as well as seeing her in other screenshots has made her one of my favorite squirrels. She is absolutely beautiful and that eye shadow doesn’t look bad on her. Also, I really love the squirrel villagers - not all of them but a lot of them.

3. Agnes - I am extremely interested in her thanks to discussions with @WaileaNoRei and other people sharing how much they love her with their screenshots. I never liked pig villagers yet this one has grown on me: I like her color scheme and  her face.

4. Sprinkles - would be higher than Agnes but I had her when I had two other peppies and I just didn’t click with her or Bluebear (the other peppy). I love her design but the peppy dialogue got old pretty quick (now, I’m fine again with my two peppies I have, though I did enjoy them more in Nl). 

5. Ken - I really don’t like chicken villagers b it O have to say his color scheme is really nice and seeing pictures of him has helped me change my initial no to every chicken villager. I also am starting to like Goose as well. The female chickens however are a different story.

6. Annalisa - I am still iffy about the anteaters. So many have beautiful color schemes or concepts, but aside from that, not sure if I really like their appearance. I think I am beginning to appreciate Annalisa’s appearance though. Seeing her in person at @LittleMissPanda’s island definitely helped me see her beauty.

7. Gonzo - I do not like the koalas but one of @LittleMissPanda’s screenshots made me think how cute he really is when partaking in an activity.

8. Tucker
9. Boots
10. Carrie



TaylaJade said:


> SO many kitty cats!!!!
> 
> 1. KIKI!!! (My dreamy since furever! Finally got her a few months ago when I bought her - homemade - amiibo card)
> 2. Rosie (She's my island's most famous resident)
> ...



1. Kiki - my number one favorite female kitty villager . I originally was neutral about her in NL but decided to adopt her when someone was looking to find her a new home and now I love her so much. I used to not like her nose but now I love it since it looks like it was squished or something lol.

2. Rosie - my next favorite female cat. I love her big eyes and her color. ^.^

3. Marshal - I love how grumpy he looks even though he’s a smug. And those cheeks and tail look so soft ^,^. He is my favorite squirrel; I liked him and later acquired him in NL, though he wasn’t always a favorite. 

4. Sherb - I initially had no opinion of him since I don’t like any of the goat villagers and was only interested in Raymond of the new villagers, but in the threads that discussed favorite villagers and showed screenshots of him, he quickly grew on me. I just love his color and I think his expressions are pretty cute ^.^. 

5. Diana - one of my favorite deer ; I think she is really pretty.

6. Bam
7. Fauna 
8. Stella - she is really cute. Unfortunately she is lower in my ranking since I like the other villagers a little more than her.
9. Chief - Chief and Wolfgang are tied; I like their designs equally though I feel neutral about them as well as the other wolves. Not sure why I don’t feel stronger towards them since their designs aren’t bad.
10. Wolfgang



Seelie said:


> Aw I wouldn't mind getting my villagers ranked!  Just Muir Wood for now, since Inverness doesn't even have 10 villagers, let alone a "final" lineup.
> 
> 
> Deirdre
> ...


 
1. Kiki 
2. Dom
3. Ruby
4. Genji
5. Purrl
6. Fauna
7. Shep
8. Beau
9. Butch
10. Deirdre


----------



## Silkfawn (Oct 19, 2020)

My villagers:

- Ruby
- Wolfgang
- Stitches
- Genji
- Marshal
- Raymond
- Diana
- Ankha
- Coco
- Tasha


----------



## Seelie (Oct 19, 2020)

Plume said:


> 1. Kiki
> 2. Ruby
> 3. Purrl
> 4. Fauna
> ...



Thanks for the rating!  For yours, I'd rank them as: 

Kiki -- I just love her so much, as you can probably tell since she's on my island as well, haha. 
Ruby -- Same.  I like that we ordered them identically, too. 
Punchy -- I have a huge soft spot for cats and Punchy was on my very first island!  Absolutely loved him.
Felicity -- That big soft spot for cats again.  I don't usually love villagers with hair but gosh she's cute. 
Henry -- He just looks like such a chill dude and has such lovely colors.  Awesome house, too.  If I had room for a frog on my island, he'd probably be the top pick. 
Sherb -- Pastel!  Precious! 
Fuschia -- I love the deer villagers; she's just a touch too bright for my taste. 
Mint -- She's just very cute, and I kind of adore the bottom eyelashes on villagers. 
Cyd -- Definitely cool looking.  I'm not a huge fan of the elephants but his design is very neat, and I love the little fade to black on his ears and feet. 
Goose -- Honestly, I'd like him a lot better if he didn't keep showing up on my villager hunts.  Sir, please calm down.  (This is 100% biased and I'm sorry -- if not for that single thing, I do really like his name and design.)


----------



## shrike (Oct 19, 2020)

I only have 5 so it's pretty easy haha. So far my ranking is:

1. Molly
2. Maddie
3. Rocket
4. Rodeo
5. Peck


----------



## Nosfurratu (Oct 19, 2020)

I have:
Ankha
Lucky
Julian
Cookie
Purrl
Whitney
Marina
Dom
Wendy
Hazel

go for it!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 19, 2020)

Nosfurratu said:


> I have:
> Ankha
> Lucky
> Julian
> ...


0/10 for no deer (jk jk awesome lineup)

10. Purrl-I’m just not a big fan of snooty cats (with one MAJOR exception) but I have to say of the group of the ones that I dislike she’s probably the best)

9. Hazel-It’s NOT the...uniWOW...that I have a problem with. It’s the hair. I just don’t like it when animals have human hair.

8. Cookie-She’s cute and all but low key kinda boring for a peppy. Better than a lot of other peppies tho.

7. Marina-A lot of the gripes I have with Cookie I have with Marina. She’s adorable but the over focus on pink hurts my eyes. Still a normal I’d consider for a tutorial normal!

6. Wendy-She’s a cute shep with a solid design! I love the blue, too.

5. Dom-His concept is utterly hilarious! He’s just trying his best to be hardcore (and failing spectacularly lol).

4. Julian-I always like a good unique villager, and he delivers on that. I’d be interested in taking him in as a temp.

3. Whitney-A VERY solid snooty. I even liked her back in the days of CF (back when I heavily disliked snooties)! If we had wolves in more personalities I might’ve been making a wolf island instead of a deer island...

2. Lucky-One of my all-time favorite lazies! I had a very close relation to him back on WW. I just wish that he had a mummy crypt instead of a graveyard house (my parents have dubbed him “creepy snoopy” and want him off of Arctin lol).

1. Ankha-Remember how I said that I really disliked most of the snooty cats, with one exception? She’s that exception! She’s a unique villager (as mentioned above-always a positive!) with an interesting theme. I had her in NL and she was part of what got me liking snooties. I’ve always been sad passing her up on hunts.


I just replaced Pierce with Beau, so my lineup is now:

-Erik
-Beau
-Deirdre 
-Diana
-Bam
-Bruce
-Fauna
-Zell
-Audie 
-Tex


----------



## Seelie (Oct 19, 2020)

Nosfurratu said:


> I have:
> Ankha
> Lucky
> Julian
> ...




Dom -- best boy!  He's probably my absolute favorite villager honestly. 
Purrl -- underrated.  She's such a cute calico!  I really like her eyelashes too.
Cookie -- she's got the same big eyes as Dom, haha. 
Ankha -- an absolute queen.  Hoping to have her on my cat island, since her design unfortunately doesn't fit too well in a natural setting. 
Lucky -- very cute and Halloween appropriate. 
Wendy -- I think she's super cute!  Definitely deserves more attention. 
Whitney -- she's pretty!  The wolves don't quite click for me, but I do love their designs.
Julian -- he's very cool looking and has an amazing home.  I don't love the horses either, but it's hard not to like Julian. 
Marina -- the cutest of the octopi, hands down. 
Hazel -- honestly I also really like Hazel, I think she pulls off the unibrow.


----------



## Nosfurratu (Oct 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just replaced Pierce with Beau, so my lineup is now:
> 
> -Erik
> -Beau
> ...


Yeah truthfully I haven’t been too focused on getting my dreamies as of yet so Ankha Lucky Julian and Dom are staying but I really want to replace the rest. Marina doesn’t click with me and cookie is cute I just wish she wasn’t so pink  Purrl made me mad the other day so she can go lol! Whitney I seem to always forget about, she’s really cool though! Maybe I should put more effort into her. Wendy is sweet but so-so and I can’t WAIT to get Hazel to move out. So I agree with a lot that you’ve said although I’m a sucker for snooties and cats. Wishing for Kittie and Olivia!
Here’s my ranking of your villagers:
1. Zell! Really cool design!
2. Audie ,I just always love that she’s dedicated to an elderly lady, so cute!
3. Beau, the perfect deer
4. Fauna, a fairytale
5. Diana, I like her but also don’t?? And I don’t know why?? So 50/50 is perfect
6. Bruce
7. Bam, he’s too sporty for me
8. Erik
9. Tex (honestly I don’t know of this villager ><)
10. Deirdre, gosh that name is complicated. I’m not a fan of his face  he may be a really nice villager but just couldn’t ,sorry!

I do love the amount of dedication you put into having deer lol, I wanted to do the same with cats but I love Lucky and Julian too much!


----------



## xara (Oct 20, 2020)

Nosfurratu said:


> I have:
> Ankha
> Lucky
> Julian
> ...



10. dom
9. wendy
8. hazel
7. ankha 
6. julian 
5. cookie 
4. purrl
3. marina
2. whitney
1. lucky


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Oct 20, 2020)

shrike said:


> I only have 5 so it's pretty easy haha. So far my ranking is:
> 
> 1. Molly
> 2. Maddie
> ...



1. Maddie - a good dog 
2. Molly - very cute duck, somehow a little too cute? 
3. Peck
4. Rodeo
5. Rocket

thanks for sharing! Early on in the game is such a time of possibility, 10 villagers still seems like so many rather than much much too few. Haha.


----------



## xara (Oct 20, 2020)

shrike said:


> I only have 5 so it's pretty easy haha. So far my ranking is:
> 
> 1. Molly
> 2. Maddie
> ...



5. rocket 
4. rodeo 
3. peck
2. maddie
1. molly


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 20, 2020)

Plume said:


> 1. Kiki
> 2. Ruby
> 3. Purrl
> 4. Fauna
> ...



So many cuties! 
1. Punchy 
2. Kiki 
3. Sherb - another permanent resident of mine who I love so much ^.^ 
4. Felicity - I always liked Felicity since I like a lot of the cats but Merry always overshadowed her for me. She definitely deserves some love. I know some ppl don’t like the hair on villagers but I actually think it’s really cute on her and Merry ^.^
5. Ruby - I never paid much attention to her until the last couple months in the threads about underrated villagers. I can’t believe I never noticed her .
6. Mint - She is tied with Ruby. Both are extremely cute. I am a fan of a lot of the rabbits, squirrels and frogs. 
7. Henry - I usually ignored him since i sometimes mistook him (from seeing the back of him) for prince (who i now think is pretty cute after meeting him on a friend’s island), but now I think he too is pretty cute. I really like his smile and his face .
8. Goose - I used to hate all of the chicken villagers but each time I’ve seen pictures of him, he grew a little on me. Now, I think I’d actually like to meet him and invite him to be a temporary resident one day. His expression on his face is pretty cute ^.^. 
9. Fuschia - she’s pretty cool. I had her as a starter; while I didn’t like her much while I had her, thinking about her now, I think she was pretty cool — and her design isn’t bad. I can’t say she’s on my favorite list or high on my like list but, I don’t dislike her either. 
10. Cyd - he’s the only one that I don’t like. I had him on my island and I just didn’t click with him; it  didn’t help that I don’t like the elephants much. Nothing wrong with liking him though .




skarmoury said:


> Oh no I love them all  I'll do it in reverse LOL
> 10. Rosie
> 9. Bam
> 8. Kiki
> ...



1. Lily  - i wish i had more room for her. I had her as one of my starters; found her on a mystery island. I had plans to eventually let her leave which i did, but she grew on me so much that it was a harder choice than I thought it would be. She is now one of my favorite frogs.
2. Sherb  another favorite
3. Felicity  I love cats
4. Ruby 
5. Genji 
6. Bea
7. Shep
8. Fuschia
9. Lobo
10. Vivian




Verecund said:


> 1. Genji
> 2. Maggie
> 3. Agnes
> 4. Pashmina
> ...



1. Filbert - so adorable! Squirrel villagers are just so adorable. I can’t believe I never knew about him until a couple months ago and even then I was neutral until I saw more screenshots of him.

2. Judy - I normally don’t like pastel but I really think her colors are pretty and I initially didn’t like her eyes, but now I think they’re pretty. Meeting her at my campsite definitely helped more than seeing her in screenshots

3. Apple - I love apple’s expressions. Her shocked expression is so adorable. I remember playing hide and seek in NL and when I chopped the tree down she was hiding behind, I thought her expression was so cute

4. Broccolo - my favorite mouse. I actually like his hair and face.  He is pretty cute.
5. Walker
6. Dora
7. Bruce
8. Cobb
9. Keaton
10. Diva


----------



## xara (Oct 21, 2020)

Plume said:


> My villagers:
> - Kiki
> - Felicity
> - Punchy
> ...



10. henry
9. goose
8. cyd 
7. mint
6. sherb
5. ruby 
4. punchy
3. kiki
2. felicity 
1. fuchsia


----------



## Psicat (Oct 21, 2020)

They're in my signature, but anyways I have: 
Fang
Audie
Rudy
Kitty
Sherb
Nan
Lopez
Fauna 
Stitches
Tammy


----------



## misstayleigh (Oct 21, 2020)

I almost have all permanent villagers (or until I get their photos...), so rank my villagers! There's only one I'm planning to still boot, but I won't say who for now.

Agnes
Fang
Hopkins
Julia
Kyle
Lolly
Raymond
Rosie
Sprinkle
Tybalt


----------



## xara (Oct 22, 2020)

misstayleigh said:


> I almost have all permanent villagers (or until I get their photos...), so rank my villagers! There's only one I'm planning to still boot, but I won't say who for now.
> 
> Agnes
> Fang
> ...



10. tybalt 
9. hopkins 
8. raymond
7. rosie
6. fang 
5. kyle
4. julia
3. sprinkle
2. agnes
1. lolly


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 22, 2020)

Psicat said:


> They're in my signature, but anyways I have:
> Fang
> Audie
> Rudy
> ...



1. Rudy - the jock that helped get me to like jocks  and my starter. He has been an absolute joy have on my island, even when he is stomping around mad. His expressions are priceless to me. 
2. Sherb - another guy that I grew to love ^.^.
3. Lopez - I’ve been interested in him since either HHD or NL. I really like his design . One handsome lil fella.
4. Audie - I initially had no interest in her, but the more I look at her, the more I see how pretty she is.
5. Stitches - I like his colors and in spite having x as eyes, I find him pretty darn cute.
6. Fauna
7. Tammy
8. Kitty
9. Fang 
10. Nan



misstayleigh said:


> I almost have all permanent villagers (or until I get their photos...), so rank my villagers! There's only one I'm planning to still boot, but I won't say who for now.
> 
> Agnes
> Fang
> ...



Really great lineup .

1. Lolly - so cute! I want her so bad. Her expressions, her markings and design are just unbelievably cute
2. Raymond - I really love Raymond for his design; his toothy grin melts my heart every time - except today when i gave him a cupcake on my alt and she didn’t get a bday themed item from him lol (i restarted but the disappointment has not gone away lol).
3. Rosie has been a favorite longer than Lolly and Raymond, but she is a bit lower (not by much though) on my ranking list than Raymond and Lolly (I might’ve put Rosie higher on my list since I have her and never had Lolly.
4. Julia - I want her (though I can’t say I was impressed by her house when I visited her on a friend’s island; that’s not very important though); I love her colors and design. 
5. Agnes - I am extremely interested in her and I don’t like pig villagers. I like her color and her face is actually really pretty .
6. Hopkins - another one I’ve become interested in. I really like a lot of rabbit villagers. I think he is pretty cute .
7. I’d rank Sprinkles higher than Hopkins and Agnes but I didn’t click with her when I had her and Bluebear and Merry at the same time. Her design is adorable and pretty but I got sick of the dialogue really quick.
8. Fang
9. Tybalt
10. Kyle


----------



## xara (Oct 22, 2020)

Psicat said:


> They're in my signature, but anyways I have:
> Fang
> Audie
> Rudy
> ...



10. lopez 
9. kitty
8. tammy
7.sherb
6. fang 
5. stitches 
4. nan
3. rudy
2. fauna 
1. audie


----------



## Skandranon (Oct 22, 2020)

10. Beau
9. Fauna
8 . Caroline
7. Skye
6. Phoebe
5. Reneigh
4. Julia
3. Chief
2. Audie
1. Whitney


----------



## Islander (Oct 22, 2020)

Mine are:

Papi
Tad
Tucker
Goldie
Bianca
Kyle
Pancetti
Filbert 
Agnes
Chevre


----------



## xara (Oct 22, 2020)

Islander said:


> Mine are:
> 
> Papi
> Tad
> ...



10. tucker 
9. pansetti
8. tad 
7. filbert
6. bianca 
5. chèvre 
4. kyle
3. papi
2. agnes 
1. goldie


----------



## Catharina (Oct 22, 2020)

Islander said:


> Mine are:
> 
> Papi
> Tad
> ...


10 Kyle (so sorry! ;(   )
9 Tucker
8 Filbert
7 Tad
6 Bianca
5 Goldie
4 Papi
3 Pancetti
2 Agnes
1 Chevre

(For now) my villagers:
Coco
Erik
Boone
Pate
Poppy
Wilow
Tucker
Lolly
Apollo
Ruby


----------



## xara (Oct 23, 2020)

Catharina266 said:


> (For now) my villagers:
> Coco
> Erik
> Boone
> ...



10. boone
9. tucker
8. apollo
7. coco
6. willow
5. ruby 
4. erik
3. pate
2. poppy
1. lolly


----------



## Aurita (Oct 23, 2020)

Catharina266 said:


> (For now) my villagers:
> Coco
> Erik
> Boone
> ...



10 Boone
9 Tucker
8 Pate
7 Coco
6 Apollo
5 Lolly
4 Erik
3 Poppy
2 Willow
1 Ruby

Here are mine:
Goldie
Bones
Daisy
Flora
Judy
Raymond
Fang
Stitches
Bluebear
Genji


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Oct 23, 2020)

Psicat said:


> They're in my signature, but anyways I have:
> Fang
> Audie
> Rudy
> ...



1. Fauna
2. Kitty
4. Nan
5. Lopez
6. Tammy
7. Rudy
8. Stitches
9. Audie
10. Fang

I feel like Tammy is surprisingly low on this list, she’s great! Sorry to the wolfies, I’m just not a big fan of them as a group (though I am starting to like Skye, possibly from exposure to her from @xara and other’s pics. Not sure how to feel about that



misstayleigh said:


> I almost have all permanent villagers (or until I get their photos...), so rank my villagers! There's only one I'm planning to still boot, but I won't say who for now.
> 
> Agnes
> Fang
> ...



1. Agnes
2. Tybalt
3. Lolly
4. Rosie
5. Raymond
6. Hopkins
7. Sprinkle
8. Julia
9. Fang
10. Kyle

Love love love Agnes. And she and Tybalt and sprinkle all have the play hobby which sounds extra fun! What a varied and cute group!


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 23, 2020)

Islander said:


> Mine are:
> 
> Papi
> Tad
> ...



1. Filbert
2. Agnes
3. Tad
4. Goldie
5. Bianca
6. Papi
7. Kyle
8. Tucker
9. Chevre
10. Pancetti



Catharina266 said:


> 10 Kyle (so sorry! ;(   )
> 9 Tucker
> 8 Filbert
> 7 Tad
> ...



1. Lolly
2. Poppy
3. Erik
4. Ruby
5. Erik
6. Coco
7. Willow
8. Tucker
9. Apollo
10. Boone



Aurita said:


> 10 Boone
> 9 Tucker
> 8 Pate
> 7 Coco
> ...



1. Raymond
2. Judy
3. Stitches
4. Genji
5. Bluebear
6. Bones
7. Goldie
8. Daisy
9. Flora
10. Fang


----------



## xara (Oct 23, 2020)

Aurita said:


> Here are mine:
> Goldie
> Bones
> Daisy
> ...



10. genji
9. raymond 
8. flora
7. bones
6. bluebear
5. judy
4. fang
3. daisy 
2. stitches 
1. goldie


----------



## meela (Oct 23, 2020)

Here are mine!



Judy
Bones
Maple
Tipper
Dom
Marshal
Fang
Merry
Fauna
Reneigh


----------



## Skunk (Oct 23, 2020)

My friends on the island rn : D..

_- Wolfgang
- Genji_
_- Audie
- Derwin
- Graham
- Barold
- Melba
- Tipper
- Cherry
- Dom _(Thinking about kicking out tho.)


----------



## xara (Oct 23, 2020)

Skunk said:


> My friends on the island rn : D..
> 
> _- Wolfgang
> - Genji_
> ...



10. dom
9. barold sorry birthday twin,,
8. graham 
7. genji
6. wolfgang 
5. derwin 
4. tipper
3. melba 
2. cherry 
1. audie


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 23, 2020)

meela said:


> Here are mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Marshal 
2. Merry 
3. Dom
4. Reneigh 
5. Judy
6. Maple
7. Bones
9. Fauna
10. Tipper @Reneezombie 



Skunk said:


> My friends on the island rn : D..
> 
> _- Wolfgang
> - Genji_
> ...



1. Dom
2. Genji
3. Audie
4. Graham
5. Melba
6. Derwin
7. Barold
8. Wolfgang
9. Tipper
10. Cherry


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 23, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> 1. Marshal
> 2. Merry
> 3. Dom
> 4. Reneigh
> ...


Oh 

1. Tipper
2.Marshal 
3.Merry
4.Dom
5.Reneigh
6. Judy
7. Maple 
8. Bones
9. Fauna
I fixed it for you


----------



## meela (Oct 23, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> Oh
> 
> 1. Tipper
> 2.Marshal
> ...



Tipper is my #1 dreamie villager. S+ tier name, S+ tier design S tier presonality!!
❤


----------



## misstayleigh (Oct 23, 2020)

WaileaNoRei said:


> 1. Fauna
> 2. Kitty
> 4. Nan
> 5. Lopez
> ...


finally! some love for Tybalt haha ;-) it’s so fun seeing others rank ‘em, but it makes me sad Tybalt doesn’t get a lot of love! he reminds me of my big Maine Coon cat, too, so that’s also why I love him

if I had to rank my own, I’d probably say

1. Lolly
2. Tybalt
3. Rosie
4. Julia
5. Fang
6. Agnes
7. Kyle
8. Hopkins - I just got him but am not clicking. I think I’d rather have Cole, Wade, or Lucky for my lazy
9. Sprinkle - I’m going to let her go once she asks to move 
??? Raymond - idk i never got the hype but he’s lowkey growing on me


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Oct 23, 2020)

Seelie said:


> Aw I wouldn't mind getting my villagers ranked!  Just Muir Wood for now, since Inverness doesn't even have 10 villagers, let alone a "final" lineup.
> 
> Deirdre
> Fauna
> ...



Beau - my S/O's temporary lazy (he found Beau while island hopping and I asked him to adopt him). He is so sweet with his lazy eyes. 
Fauna - very cute and natural looking
Butch 
Kiki
Deirdre
Kiki
Genji
Shep
Purrl
Dom



Plume said:


> My villagers:
> - Kiki
> - Felicity
> - Punchy
> ...




Mint - totally underrated squirrel. Her colouring is so unique and pretty!
Punchy - one of my dream lazy villagers!
Felicity
Kiki
Fuschia - appreciate her design, minus the brightness, which I found even brighter in-person when she visited my S/O's campsite. XD
Ruby
Henry
Sherb
Cyd
Goose



Silkfawn said:


> My villagers:
> 
> - Ruby
> - Wolfgang
> ...




Diana - queen!
Stitches
Ankha
Tasha
Raymond
Wolfgang
Marshal
Coco
Genji
Ruby



shrike said:


> I only have 5 so it's pretty easy haha. So far my ranking is:
> 
> 1. Molly
> 2. Maddie
> ...




Molly
Maddie
Peck
Rodeo
Rocket



Nosfurratu said:


> I have:
> Ankha
> Lucky
> Julian
> ...




Ankha
Julian
Cookie
Whitney
Lucky
Marina
Purrl
Wendy
Dom
Hazel



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just replaced Pierce with Beau, so my lineup is now:
> 
> -Erik
> -Beau
> ...



Diana
Erik
Beau
Fauna
Deirdre
Zell
Bruce
Tex
Audie
Bam



Psicat said:


> They're in my signature, but anyways I have:
> Fang
> Audie
> Rudy
> ...



Rudy
Stitches
Fauna
Fang
Kitty
Lopez
Sherb
Audie
Tammy
Nan



misstayleigh said:


> I almost have all permanent villagers (or until I get their photos...), so rank my villagers! There's only one I'm planning to still boot, but I won't say who for now.
> 
> Agnes
> Fang
> ...



Lolly
Rosie
Agnes
Raymond
Julia
Fang
Sprinkle
Kyle
Tybalt
Hopkins - is he an inflatable? 



Islander said:


> Mine are:
> 
> Papi
> Tad
> ...



Goldie
Agnes
Filbert
Bianca
Papi
Kyle
Tad
Tucker
Pancetti
Chevre



meela said:


> Here are mine!
> 
> Judy
> Bones
> ...




Bones
Judy
Maple
Fauna
Fang
Merry
Marshal
Reneigh
Dom
Tipper


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 23, 2020)

Ok, my lovely islanders  only one I am not 100% sure i am keeping 

Audie
Julian
Whitney
Dobie
Reneigh
Bianca
Stiches
Ellie
Megan
Erik


----------



## Seelie (Oct 23, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> Ok, my lovely islanders  only one I am not 100% sure i am keeping
> 
> Audie
> Julian
> ...



1. Erik -- he's just _so _cute, and if I hadn't already had him previously, he might have been my lazy on Muir Wood instead of Beau.
2. Dobie -- I just have the hugest soft spot for this old boy, even though I've never had him. 
3. Audie -- I picked her up randomly on my old island and she really unexpectedly grew on me.  She was constantly asking me questions and it felt like much more of an actual conversation than most of my other villagers that just chat for one or two lines. 
4. Stitches
5. Reneigh -- not a huge horse fan but man her design with the piercings & the color fade is just really cool. 
6. Whitney
7. Julian
8. Ellie -- the only reason she's not higher up is because I can't handle the sideways mouths, but she is otherwise quite cute. 
9. Megan
10. Bianca -- love the idea of a snow leopard villager, but not a fan of the tiger villager models.


----------



## Aurita (Oct 23, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> Ok, my lovely islanders  only one I am not 100% sure i am keeping
> 
> Audie
> Julian
> ...



Stitches
Erik
Julian
Whitney
Reneigh
Bianca
Dobie
Ellie 
Audie
Megan


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 23, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> Ok, my lovely islanders  only one I am not 100% sure i am keeping
> 
> Audie
> Julian
> ...



1. Erik - I had him in NL and enjoyed him so much. He is so adorable ^.^
2. Reneigh
3. Audie
4. Stitches
5. Bianca
6. Ellie - not a fan of elephants but looking her picture recently, I realize that I may be starting to like her design.
7. Whitney
8.Julian
9. Dobie
10. Megan - not a fan of bears either but her design isn’t bad and may also be growing a little on me. 

Nice lineup . I don’t dislike any of them tbh; some of them just interest me more than others.


----------



## Jassiii (Oct 23, 2020)

Skandranon said:


> 10. Beau
> 9. Fauna
> 8 . Caroline
> 7. Skye
> ...



10. Skye
9. Julia
8. Caroline
7.Reneigh
6.Phoebe
5.Fauna
4.Chief
3.Whitney
2.Beau
1.Audie

Ahhh I love your islanders btw 


Islander said:


> Mine are:
> 
> Papi
> Tad
> ...



10.Tucker
9.Pancetti
8.Agnes
7.Chevre
6.Goldie
5.Bianca
4.Kyle
3.Tad
2.Filbert
1.Papi

I lub papi sm omg <3


Roxxy said:


> Ok, my lovely islanders  only one I am not 100% sure i am keeping
> 
> Audie
> Julian
> ...



10.Ellie
9.Bianca
8.Megan
7.Reneigh
6.Stiches
5Erik
4.Whitney
3.Julian
2.Dobie
1.Audie

Yours was so hard because 6 and up are all favorites of mine LOL


My own island is

10.Molly
9.Hornsby
8.Cherry
7.Francine
6.Cookie
5.Chief
4.Bob
3.Julian
2.Audie
1.Dom

(When I eventually kick Molly for Vesta and either Hornsby or Chief for Apollo they'll definitely take 1 and 2 accordingly LOL)


----------



## Aurita (Oct 23, 2020)

Jassiii said:


> My own island is
> 
> 10.Molly
> 9.Hornsby
> ...




Dom
Molly
Julian
Cookie
Chief
Bob
Francine
Hornsby
Cherry
Audie
but if you swap Molly for Vesta, she'd be #1 !!


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 23, 2020)

Jassiii said:


> 10. Skye
> 9. Julia
> 8. Caroline
> 7.Reneigh
> ...



1. Dom
2. Hornsby
3. Bob
4. Audie
5. Molly
6. Chief
7. Julian
8. Francine
9. Cookie
10. Cherry


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Oct 23, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> Ok, my lovely islanders  only one I am not 100% sure i am keeping
> 
> Audie
> Julian
> ...



Stitches
Erik
Julian
Ellie
Dobie
Whitney
Bianca
Reneigh
Audie
Megan



Jassiii said:


> My own island is
> 
> 10.Molly
> 9.Hornsby
> ...



Molly
Cherry
Chief
Bob
Julian
Cookie
Hornsby
Audie
Dom
Francine


----------



## Fye (Oct 23, 2020)

Jassiii said:


> 10.Molly
> 9.Hornsby
> 8.Cherry
> 7.Francine
> ...


after you get vesta:

1. Bob
2. Audie
3. Chief
4. Vesta
5: Julian
6: Cherry
7: Hornsby 
8: Dom
9: Cookie
10: Francine
this was hard cause I like the first 7 and would have loved to have them on my island if they fit my theme


here are mine, with a few ties for first place. I'm mainly ranking them according to how irreplaceable they are, compared to other villagers from the same personality type. So the snooties, lazies, and crankies are at a bit of a disadvantage since I like a lot of villagers from those personality types. 

1. Raymond, Ruby, Zell
4. Deirdre
5. Eric
6. Wolfgang
7. Diana
8. Fauna
9. Timbra
10. Rory


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Oct 23, 2020)

DoeReMi said:


> after you get vesta:
> 
> 1. Bob
> 2. Audie
> ...



I kinda like majority of your villagers. Here's how I rate them.

Diana
Fauna
Ruby
Wolfgang
Deirdre
Zell
Erik
Raymond
Timbra
Rory
I noticed that you love deers. Are you considering to add Beau in your island? Or is it because of Erik that you won't consider him?

My list is in the signature.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 23, 2020)

DoeReMi said:


> after you get vesta:
> 
> 1. Bob
> 2. Audie
> ...



You got a lot of nice villagers ^.^. 
1. Raymond
2.Erik
3. Ruby
4. Diana
5. Zell
6. Fauna
7. Timbra
8. Wolfgang
9. Deirdre
10. Rory


niko@kamogawa said:


> I kinda like majority of your villagers. Here's how I rate them.
> 
> Diana
> Fauna
> ...



1. Rosie
2. Felicity - I rate her a little lower than Rosie. I have been interested in her since NL and was torn between her and Merry I like them almost equally. I think she definitely deserves some more love. I love her design with the bangs. I think it gives her a little bit of an elegant look .
3. Pekoe - I love her eyes and her theme is really pretty as well. 
4. Diana 
5. Molly
6. Marina
7. Skye - I never was interested in Skye but I think she may be growing on me thanks to @xara. 
8. Whitney
9. Francine - I wasn’t a fan of the pastel colored villagers or the ones with eyes like Francine and Chrissy, but I think I may be starting to like Francine at the very least a little. I don’t dislike either tbh.
10. Chrissy

Extremely nice lineup.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Oct 23, 2020)

DoeReMi said:


> here are mine, with a few ties for first place. I'm mainly ranking them according to how irreplaceable they are, compared to other villagers from the same personality type. So the snooties, lazies, and crankies are at a bit of a disadvantage since I like a lot of villagers from those personality types.
> 
> 1. Raymond, Ruby, Zell
> 4. Deirdre
> ...



1. Raymond
2. Fauna
3. Erik
4. Wolfgang
5. Zell
6. Diana
7. Deirdre
8. Ruby
9. Rory
10. Timbra

Based solely on design for the most part. I've had Fauna on NL and NH and she's a sweetheart, so she's definitely up there for me. I currently have Eric and I like him, so that put him up there too.

My current villagers:
1. Merry
2. Rex
3. Lobo
4. Erik
5. Nan
6. Dora
7. Lionel
8. Bree
9. Canberra
10. Lyman

Lyman is my newest villager, and I only asked him on to give Canberra a companion koala. While she's near the bottom of my list, she's been on my island for a while (my signature shows them in order of the time they moved onto my island from left to right) so I feel like she should have somebody. Lyman just moved on unpacking yesterday, so it'll be a couple weeks before somebody wants to move off again. Merry and Rex are both two of the first three villagers that I asked to move on my island when I had to put those plots down and get them furniture. And I adore them. But none of these villagers will be permanent residents. I like having new villagers coming, so everyone is free to leave. Except for Fang once I get him. He'll be my one sole permanent villager.


----------



## xara (Oct 24, 2020)

DarkSlayer1331 said:


> My current villagers:
> 1. Merry
> 2. Rex
> 3. Lobo
> ...



10. canberra
9. lionel 
8. rex
7. dora
6. lyman 
5. bree 
4. lobo
3. erik
2. nan
1. merry


----------



## shrike (Nov 7, 2020)

mine:
1. phoebe
2. zell
3. marina
4. skye
5. flora
6. roald
7. kody
8. hans
9. drago 
10. rizzo

i think??? i feel bad even ranking them lol. the top 9 are basically equal. sorry rizzo


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 8, 2020)

DarkSlayer1331 said:


> 1. Raymond
> 2. Fauna
> 3. Erik
> 4. Wolfgang
> ...



1. Merry 
2. Erik
3. Lobo
4. Nan
5. Dora
6. Bree
7. Rex
8. Lyman
9. Lionel
10. Canberra



shrike said:


> mine:
> 1. phoebe
> 2. zell
> 3. marina
> ...



1. Zell
2. Roald
3. Marina
4. Flora
5. Hans
6. Skye
7. Phoebe
8. Kody
9. Rizzo
10. Drago


----------



## xara (Nov 8, 2020)

shrike said:


> mine:
> 1. phoebe
> 2. zell
> 3. marina
> ...



10. rizzo
9. hans
8. kody
7. drago
6. phoebe 
5. flora
4. roald
3. zell
2. marina
1. skye


----------



## Jokerface (Nov 8, 2020)

Because I am from Germany I have the german version of course and I have to say, I don't know the englisch names  But this is my current villager list


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 8, 2020)

Jokerface said:


> Because I am from Germany I have the german version of course and I have to say, I don't know the englisch names  But this is my current villager list
> 
> View attachment 333157



1. Bob  - I love cats so much and purple is my favorite color. He’s not my favorite cat but, I still like him a lot.
2. Roland/Roald - He’s cute . I never paid much attention to him but have been noticing how cute he is lately in some screenshots that I’ve seen
3. Nadine/Hazel - I am extremely interested in her. I used to not like her for the same reason others don’t but when i saw her island hopping and from browsing screenshots, her design grew on me. 
4. Tex - Got him from a friend’s void and initially wasn’t happy before I found that out since I was saving for Raymond, but I ended up liking him a lot. He looks great in a tailcoat or vampire costume with a top hat. 
5. Walli/Winnie
6. Nelly/Norma
7. Schwarte
8. Pietro


----------



## Jokerface (Nov 8, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> 1. Bob  - I love cats so much and purple is my favorite color. He’s not my favorite cat but, I still like him a lot.
> 2. Roland/Roald - He’s cute . I never paid much attention to him but have been noticing how cute he is lately in some screenshots that I’ve seen
> 3. Nadine/Hazel - I am extremely interested in her. I used to not like her for the same reason others don’t but when i saw her island hopping and from browsing screenshots, her design grew on me.
> 4. Tex - Got him from a friend’s void and initially wasn’t happy before I found that out since I was saving for Raymond, but I ended up liking him a lot. He looks great in a tailcoat or vampire costume with a top hat.
> ...



"Roland + Nadine" are my two starters, so they will always have a special part in my heart


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Nov 8, 2020)

DarkSlayer1331 said:


> 1. Raymond
> 2. Fauna
> 3. Erik
> 4. Wolfgang
> ...



1. Merry
2. Rex - I had him as my original lazy. He’s so underrated. His freckles! He’s an exceptional lazy design!
3. Nan
4. Erik
5. Bree
6. Canberra - saw her island hopping and she is not really scary like I originally thought. 
7. Lobo - one of the better wolves imo 
8. Lionel - my original camper - I ended up liking him more than expected - esp once I gave him some sweaters, cause his aristocrat outfit is not my favorite. He (like all the lions) is just pretty cuddly looking to me. But the smug dialogue just seemed so flirty with him and I didn’t like it.
9. Lyman
10. Dora

honestly, the last two are just two I am not very familiar with, beyond basic recognition. Nothing against them though!

I love that you are determined to meet a lot of different villagers. I love that aspect of the game but lately am feeling too attached to the majority of my villagers to let many of them leave.




shrike said:


> mine:
> 1. phoebe
> 2. zell
> 3. marina
> ...



1.Phoebe - hell fires/ volcano- beautiful tail
2.  Skye - okay, so here’s the thing - I don’t particularly like the wolf villagers. I am also stubborn, so having made that decision I don’t like to change it. And I haven’t. But like @Dunquixote said above, it is likely @xara’s fault partly, for giving me more exposure to Skye. I do think she stands out among the wolves and looks the most distinct of them. Hopefully, this is not a slippery slope for me . (What next, an island full of gorillas?) I am also in the grips of a weird craze for normals or snooties after my recent adventures, hence Skye’s meteoric rise. Next time I am. It going to worry about possibly getting many multiples so much (unless I want to)
3. Roald - solid, cute, chonky boy
4. Marina - actually very sweet and cute.
5. Zell
6. Drago - overall very neat design
7. Kody
8. Flora
9. Hans
10. Rizzo 

also sorry to rizzo. Love this lineup, it’s got some rare villagers like Kody, who don’t see that much!


----------



## xara (Nov 8, 2020)

Jokerface said:


> Because I am from Germany I have the german version of course and I have to say, I don't know the englisch names  But this is my current villager list
> 
> View attachment 333157



8. schwarte / spork 
7. walli / winnie 
6. matze / tex
5. nadine / hazel
4. jens / bob
3. roland / roald
2. pietro 
1. nelly / norma


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 8, 2020)

Islander said:


> Mine are:
> 
> Papi
> Tad
> ...



1. Chevre
2. Tad
3. Papi
4. Goldie
5. Tucker
6. Filbert
7. Kyle
8. Agnes
9. Bianca
10. Pancetti


Here are my villagers at the moment! They aren’t my final villagers tho

-Diva
-Merengue 
-Erik
-Apple
-Colton
-Cranston
-Phoebe
-Phil
-Julia
-Sandy


----------



## xara (Nov 8, 2020)

princess.looking.for.frog said:


> Here are my villagers at the moment! They aren’t my final villagers tho
> 
> -Diva
> -Merengue
> ...



10. sandy 
9. apple
8. colton
7. phoebe
6. cranston
5. diva
4. erik
3. phil
2. julia
1. merengue


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 8, 2020)

Here are my current villagers. Only half of them are staying.

- Diana
- Carmen
- Raymond
- Marshal
- Pashmina
- Amelia
- Aurora
- Cranston
- Static
- Tank


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 8, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> Here are my current villagers. Only half of them are staying.
> 
> - Diana
> - Carmen
> ...



10. Marshal
9. Pashmina 
8. Raymond
7. Carmen
6. Static
5. Diana
4. Amelia
3. Tank
2. Aurora
1. Cranston

I am bias sorry


----------



## xara (Nov 9, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> Here are my current villagers. Only half of them are staying.
> 
> - Diana
> - Carmen
> ...



10. tank
9. amelia
8. raymond 
7. static 
6. cranston 
5. marshal
4. pashmina
3. aurora 
2. carmen 
1. diana


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Nov 10, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> Here are my current villagers. Only half of them are staying.
> 
> - Diana
> - Carmen
> ...


You have some of my favs.

1. Static
2. Pashmina
3. Carmen
4. Amelia
5. Diana
6. Tank
7. Cranston
8. Aurora
9. Marshal
10. Raymond (srry not sorry)

My current villagers:
-Static
-Apollo
-Cole 
-Marina
-Vivian
-Cherry
-Alli
-Mac
-Eugene
-Merry


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 10, 2020)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> -Static
> -Apollo
> -Cole
> -Marina
> ...




Apollo
Vivian
Merry
Static
Cherry
Alli
Eugene
Mac
Cole
Marina


----------



## OiGuessWho (Nov 10, 2020)

Rate Mine! Check my Sig.


----------



## hakutaku (Nov 10, 2020)

OiGuessWho said:


> Rate Mine! Check my Sig.


1. Pekoe - she's my birthday twin and I wanted her on my island at first!
2. Francine - love her smug face
3. Punchy - his smugness is almost as good as Francine's 
4. Coco - we love a gyroid face
5. Maple - who doesn't love Maple?
6. Wolfgang - I like all the wolves!
7. Chrissy - cute!
8. Reneigh - not my favourite new villager, but she's a good uchi
9. Gigi - not much to say about her, she's not my favourite
10. Curlos - I'm biased since I have him on my island and I want him gone 

My current villagers (only the ones in my sig are permas):
- Lucky
- Tangy
- Kabuki
- Audie
- Judy
- Zucker
- Merengue
- Curlos
- Timbra
- Norma


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 10, 2020)

hakutaku said:


> - Lucky
> - Tangy
> - Kabuki
> - Audie
> ...



You have a lot of villagers I have beef with. Mostly Judy and Zucker.

Tangy
Lucky
Kabuki
Timbra
Norma
Curlos
Audie
Judy
Merengue
Zucker


----------



## saucySheep (Nov 10, 2020)

rory, mira, tia, cheri, and beau right now on my fairly new island.
Mira will be going asap.
rory is freaky looking but i kinda love it.
i love all of the others... though tia could be better. Cheri is definitely my favorite right now, especially since i have cherries as my native fruit. haaa. beau is a bit disgusting but still cute


----------



## Coolio15 (Nov 10, 2020)

My villagers have changed a bit since I've last posted, so rank my semi-new villagers!
Apollo
Cranston
Egbert
Friga
Julia
Molly
Phoebe
Piper
Sparro
Tex

	Post automatically merged: Nov 10, 2020



OiGuessWho said:


> Rate Mine! Check my Sig.


10. Curlos
9. Coco
8. Chrissy
7. Francine
6. Wolfgang
5. Maple
4. Pekoe
3. Punchy
2. Gigi (Underrated french frog icon<3)
1. Reneigh


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 10, 2020)

princess.looking.for.frog said:


> 1. Chevre
> 2. Tad
> 3. Papi
> 4. Goldie
> ...



1. Julia
2. Erik
3. Apple
4. Colton
5. Merengue
6. Phil
7. Phoebe
8. Cranston
9. Sandy
10. Diva



Sharksheep said:


> Here are my current villagers. Only half of them are staying.
> 
> - Diana
> - Carmen
> ...



1. Raymond
2. Marshal
3. Static
4.Diana
5. Aurora
6. Tank
7. Carmen
8. Pashmina
9. Cranston
10. Amelia



MyLifeIsCake said:


> You have some of my favs.
> 
> 1. Static
> 2. Pashmina
> ...



1. Merry 
2. Cole
3. Static
4. Mac
5. Marina
6. Apollo
7.Eugene
8. Vivian
9. Cherry
10. Alli 



hakutaku said:


> 1. Pekoe - she's my birthday twin and I wanted her on my island at first!
> 2. Francine - love her smug face
> 3. Punchy - his smugness is almost as good as Francine's
> 4. Coco - we love a gyroid face
> ...



1. Lucky
2. Judy
3. Audie
4. Tangy
5. Kabuki
6. Zucker
7. Merengue
8. Curlos
9. Timbra
10. Norma


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Nov 10, 2020)

Coolio15 said:


> My villagers have changed a bit since I've last posted, so rank my semi-new villagers!
> Apollo
> Cranston
> Egbert
> ...


I love how all your villagers are birds!

1. Apollo
2.Phoebe
3.Piper 
4.Tex
5.Molly
6.Cranston
7.Sparro
8. Friga
9. Egbert
10. Julia


----------



## xara (Nov 12, 2020)

Coolio15 said:


> My villagers have changed a bit since I've last posted, so rank my semi-new villagers!
> Apollo
> Cranston
> Egbert
> ...



10. egbert 
9. apollo
8. cranston 
7. phoebe
6. tex 
5. sparro
4. piper
3. julia
2. molly
1. friga


----------



## Flunkifera (Jan 9, 2021)

Sharksheep said:


> - Diana
> - Carmen
> - Raymond
> - Marshal
> ...



1 = best 10 = worst

1. Cranston
2. Static
3. Diana
4. Marshal
5. Aurora
6. Tank
7. Amelia
8. Pashmina
9. Carmen
10. Raymond


----------



## Wickel (Jan 9, 2021)

Here are mine!

Audie
Gloria
Portia
Plucky
Norma
Savannah
Claude
Lopez
Bud
Tom


----------



## xara (Jan 10, 2021)

Wickel said:


> Here are mine!
> 
> Audie
> Gloria
> ...



you’ve got some nice villagers!

10. bud
9. claude
8. savannah
7. plucky
6. gloria 
5. tom
4. lopez
3. portia
2. norma
1. audie


----------



## jasa11 (Jan 10, 2021)

xara said:


> you’ve got some nice villagers!
> 
> 10. bud
> 9. claude
> ...



1 = best 10= worst

10-audie
9-tom
8- lopez
7- norma
6-gloria
5- savannah
4- gloria
3-portia
2-claude
1- bud

Mine are
10 elvis
9 bud
8 leopold
7 lionel
6 rory
5 rex
4 mott
3 sterling
2 diana
1 vic


----------



## Vintage Viola (Jan 10, 2021)

jasa11 said:


> Mine are
> 10 elvis
> 9 bud
> 8 leopold
> ...



1. Lionel
2. Diana
3. Leopold
4. Bud
5. Sterling
6. Elvis
7. Rex
8. Vic
9. Mott
10. Rory

My lineup is:

10. Dom
9. Greta
8. Stitches
7. Cookie
6. Audie
5. Apollo
4. Lily
3. Pashmina (may or may not be permanent, not sure yet.)
2. Chrissy (not permanent)
1. Julian (not permanent)


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2021)

ima rank my own villagers lol but someone else should rate them too  

10. marina (im trying to move her out lol)
9. zucker (him too)
8. marshal
7. bluebear
6. nana
5. fang
4. diana
3. merry
2. daisy
1. lolly


----------



## iamjohnporter67 (Jan 10, 2021)

Here's mine at the moment: 

1. Raymond
2. Cherry
3. Audie
4. Judy
5. Shreb
6. Ketchup 
7. Marina
8. Molly 
9. Tia
10. Bluebear


----------



## Masenkochick (Jan 10, 2021)

my villager ranking:
1. Tangy
2. Lolly
3. Kiki
4. Rosie
5. Kitty
6. Kabuki
7. Tom
8. Punchy
9. Rory
10. Lionel

feline villagers are great!


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 10, 2021)

This might be difficult, I love most of them so much! (emphasis on the word 'most'. 8,9, and 10 are not big favorites for me ;- 
1. Zucker
2. Marina
3. Jeremiah
4. Diana
5. Chevre
6. Audie
7. Renee
8. Merry
9. Sterling
10. Nana


----------



## Toska (Jan 10, 2021)

syub said:


> ima rank my own villagers lol but someone else should rate them too
> 
> 10. marina (im trying to move her out lol)
> 9. zucker (him too)
> ...



10. Nana
9. Marina
8. Lolly
7. Zucker
6. Marshal
5. Daisy
4. Merry
3. Bluebear
2. Fang
1. Diana

	Post automatically merged: Jan 10, 2021



iamjohnporter67 said:


> Here's mine at the moment:
> 
> 1. Raymond
> 2. Cherry
> ...



10. Cherry
9. Judy
8. Audie
7. Marina
6. Tia
5. Raymond
4. Ketchup 
3. Bluebear
2. Sherb
1. Molly

	Post automatically merged: Jan 10, 2021



Masenkochick said:


> my villager ranking:
> 1. Tangy
> 2. Lolly
> 3. Kiki
> ...



10. Rory
9. Lionel
8. Kitty
7. Rosie's
6. Tangy
5. Lolly
4. Tom
3. Punchy 
2. Kabuki
1. Kiki



thetessagrace said:


> This might be difficult, I love most of them so much! (emphasis on the word 'most'. 8,9, and 10 are not big favorites for me ;-
> 1. Zucker
> 2. Marina
> 3. Jeremiah
> ...



10. Renee
9. Nana
8. Marina 
7. Sterling
6. Audie
5. Merry
4. Chevre
3. Zucker 
2. Jeremiah
1. Diana


----------



## mnk907 (Jan 11, 2021)

All the ones I've had in New Horizons.

25. Marcie
24. Annalise
23. Friga
22. Piper
21. Diva
20. Alphonso
19. Ava
18. Hopkins
17. Canberra
16. Twiggy
15. Drago
14. Kevin
13. Huck
12. Boone
11. Nana
10. Tangy
9. Ribbot
8. Curt
7. Dom
6. Nate
5. Marina
4. Vladimir
3. Tank 
2. Butch
1. Zell 

(My current 10 are my #1, 2, 5, 7, 9, 13, 15, 16, 21, and 24 placements. I really wanna get rid of Annalise, lol)


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 11, 2021)

mnk907 said:


> (My current 10 are my #1, 2, 5, 7, 9, 13, 15, 16, 21, and 24 placements. I really wanna get rid of Annalise, lol)



out of your current 10: (1 being best)
10. dom (his eyes just get me.. I can't)
9. twiggy
8. diva
7. annalise
6. ribbot
5. butch
4. drago
3. Huck
2. Zell
1. Marina


----------



## xara (Jan 12, 2021)

syub said:


> ima rank my own villagers lol but someone else should rate them too
> 
> 10. marina (im trying to move her out lol)
> 9. zucker (him too)
> ...



yooo i love your villagers sm!! they were,, lowkey hard to rank as they’re all so _good_ aha. :’)
also twins since we’re both trying to move out marina. ;p

10. bluebear
9. fang
8. marshal
7. nana
6. daisy
5. marina
4. diana
3. zucker
2. merry
1. lolly


----------



## jiny (Jan 12, 2021)

xara said:


> yooo i love your villagers sm!! they were,, lowkey hard to rank as they’re all so _good_ aha. :’)
> also twins since we’re both trying to move out marina. ;p
> 
> 10. bluebear
> ...


omg i moved her out now :^))) 

updated roster for anyone to rate :0
bluebear
marshal 
daisy
lolly
diana 
fang
broccolo 
flurry
nana 
merry


----------



## Toska (Jan 12, 2021)

syub said:


> omg i moved her out now :^)))
> 
> updated roster for anyone to rate :0
> bluebear
> ...



I absolutely adore your lineup so I'll rate them again 

10. Flurry
9. Nana
8. Marshal
7. Lolly
6. Daisy
5. Merry
4. Bluebear
3. Fang
2. Diana
1. Broccolo


----------



## Flicky (Jan 12, 2021)

I haven't got most of my dreamies yet, but I'd love to hear a ranking of my current villagers! In no order:

Cherry
Sheldon
Anabelle
Beardo
Audie
Del
Claude
Hamlet
Judy
Cleo


----------



## daffodilcrossing (Jan 12, 2021)

Ooh this is so fun! Okay here are my villagers (in no order)

Deirdre
Diana
Raymond
Lucky
Bruce
Chrissy
Rudy
Erik
Puddles
Tia


	Post automatically merged: Jan 12, 2021



Meesha said:


> View attachment 252045


You have amazing villager! If I had to rank them I think it would go like this:
1. Freya
2. Maple
3. Shep
4. Kyle
5. Fang
6. Punchy
7. Dizzy
8. Roscoe
9. Audie
10. Elvis


----------



## Toska (Jan 12, 2021)

Flicky said:


> I haven't got most of my dreamies yet, but I'd love to hear a ranking of my current villagers! In no order:
> 
> Cherry
> Sheldon
> ...



10. Bardo
9. Del
8. Claude
7. Annabelle
6. Cherry
5. Sheldon
4. Cleo
3. Judy
2. Audie
1. Hamlet



daffodilcrossing said:


> Ooh this is so fun! Okay here are my villagers (in no order)
> 
> Deirdre
> Diana
> ...



I love your lineup! 

10. Elvis
9. Dizzy
8. Audie
7. Maple
6. Roscoe
5. Punchy
4. Shep
3. Freya
2. Fang
1. Kyle


----------



## xara (Jan 13, 2021)

Flicky said:


> I haven't got most of my dreamies yet, but I'd love to hear a ranking of my current villagers! In no order:
> 
> Cherry
> Sheldon
> ...



10. hamlet
9. claude
8. cleo
7. sheldon
6. del
5. beardo
4. judy
3. anabelle
2. cherry
1. audie


----------



## Bluebellie (Jan 13, 2021)

Mine:
1. Raddle
2. Nan
3. Curt
4. Rodeo
5. Roscoe
6. Mathilda
7. Lucky
8. Kiki
9. Beardo
10. Cole


----------



## Utsukishi (Jan 13, 2021)

Here's my list (techincally Bruce has moved out but I'm on a hunt rn)
1. Cranston
2. Francine
3. Chrissy
4. Static
5. Wendy
6. Goose
7. Pietro
8. Purrl
9. Drago
10. Bruce

it's the order I like them in as well (Cranston is best boy, nothing will change my mind)


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Jan 13, 2021)

Utsukishi said:


> Here's my list (techincally Bruce has moved out but I'm on a hunt rn)
> 1. Cranston
> 2. Francine
> 3. Chrissy
> ...


1. Drago
2. Purrl
3. Goose
4. Cranston
5. Chrissy
6. Static
7. Bruce
8. Wendy
9. Francine
10. Pietro

Alright, so now that I have a whole bunch of new villagers, here are mine, listed from favorite to least favorite.

1. Merry
2. Lobo
3. Audie
4. Melba (She just asked me to move out, which I begrudgingly allowed. Sad face.)
5. Celia
6. Erik
7. Boone
8. Ankha
9. Shep (Just moved in! Might end up liking him more than some of the others soon.)
10. Harry


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jan 13, 2021)

My villagers have changed a bit since I last posted in this thread, so I'm going to rank my own again XD

1. Alfonso
2. Julian
3. Wolfgang
4. Diana
5. Skye
6. Cookie
7. Erik
8. Daisy
9. Goldie
10. Chevre

	Post automatically merged: Jan 13, 2021



thetessagrace said:


> This might be difficult, I love most of them so much! (emphasis on the word 'most'. 8,9, and 10 are not big favorites for me ;-
> 1. Zucker
> 2. Marina
> 3. Jeremiah
> ...



Oof, you have a lot of cuties though! For me it would be this:

1. Diana
2. Zucker
3. Audie
4. Marina
5. Merry
6. Chevre
7. Jeremiah
8. Sterling
9. Nana
10. Renee


----------



## xara (Jan 14, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> Mine:
> 1. Raddle
> 2. Nan
> 3. Curt
> ...



10. roscoe
9. curt
8. cole
7. rodeo 
6. beardo
5. mathilda
4. nan
3. kiki
2. raddle
1. lucky


----------



## P. Star (Jan 14, 2021)

Here’s mine:

Reneigh
Bluebear
Diana
Lolly
Tia
Raymond
Sherb
Filbert
Fang
Poncho


----------



## xara (Jan 15, 2021)

Utsukishi said:


> Here's my list (techincally Bruce has moved out but I'm on a hunt rn)
> 1. Cranston
> 2. Francine
> 3. Chrissy
> ...



10. drago
9. static
8. goose
7. chrissy
6. cranston 
5. wendy
4. francine
3. purrl 
2. bruce
1. pietro


----------



## LoyalDragonfly (Jan 18, 2021)

This seems like fun! Time to rate a few:



DarkSlayer1331 said:


> Alright, so now that I have a whole bunch of new villagers, here are mine, listed from favorite to least favorite.
> 
> 1. Merry
> 2. Lobo
> ...



1. Ankha - One of my personal dreamies!
2. Melba - Also one of my favorites.
3. Celia - She's pretty cute, I wouldn't mind having her in my town.
4. Lobo - A good wolf.
5. Shep - He's got some charm.
6. Merry - Not the best cat, but still cute.
7. Erik - I prefer the way he looked in New Leaf, tbh.
8. Harry - I like his bathroom/spa house in NL.
9. Audie - She's okay, but I don't love how meta her name is. It's weird to say, but I'd like her a little more if she kept her OG name, Monica. Still, even then, she would not be one of my top wolves.
10. Boone - Sorry, I hate gorilla villagers 




peachycrossing9 said:


> My villagers have changed a bit since I last posted in this thread, so I'm going to rank my own again XD
> 
> 1. Alfonso
> 2. Julian
> ...



1. Alfonso - One of my favorites!
2. Julian - Probably my favorite horse villager.
3. Wolfgang - I basically feel the same about him as I do about Lobo.
4. Goldie - A cute dog villager.
5. Daisy - Same as Goldie.
6. Skye - Something about her eyes is a little weird to me, but she's still fine.
7. Diana - I don't really care too much about the deer in general, but she's alright.
8. Erik
9. Chevre - Those eyes... they're a little too much.
10. Cookie - I think she's generally popular, but for me, she's just a little too cutesy.




P. Star said:


> Here’s mine:
> 
> Reneigh
> Bluebear
> ...



1. Lolly - Another one of my favorites!
2. Raymond - Everybody loves Raymond, and I guess so do I?!
3. Tia - One of my favorite elephants.
4. Fang - A good wolf.
5. Poncho - I had Poncho in my town once, so I have a little attachment to him. He's got an ideal face for a cub.
6. Bluebear - He's cute, but I think Poncho just barely has the edge over her.
7. Filbert - Poor Filbert. All squirrels are cute, but he's definitely not one of my favorite squirrels.
8. Diana
9. Reneigh - I don't really see the appeal.
10. Sherb - One of my least favorite villagers ever... I'm so happy he's not in New Leaf. Sorry, everyone 



And now, for my villagers!
1. Rolf - #1 favorite villager of all time!
2. Agent S - #2 favorite villager of all time!
3. Broccolo - #3 favorite villager of all time!
4. Ankha
5. Chops - He grew on me a lot. He's a great classy smug.
6. Tex - He's the bad boy smug of my town.
7. Eunice - A cute sheep.
8. Coco - I like Coco well enough, but I've had her for so long across multiple towns... she's set to move in a few days.
9. Bettina - Not one of my favorite mice, but she's cute.
10. Flo - I'm not a fan of penguin villagers in general, although she's a pretty good uchi.


----------



## xara (Jan 18, 2021)

daffodilcrossing said:


> Ooh this is so fun! Okay here are my villagers (in no order)
> 
> Deirdre
> Diana
> ...


i literally love your lineup sm- 

10. raymond
9. chrissy
8. puddles
7. deirdre
6. erik
5. tia
4. bruce
3. diana
2. rudy
1. lucky


----------



## Lokidoki (Feb 28, 2021)

Reviving an old thread on the classic rate my villager. With a twist? Rating 1 - 10 -with one being the worse or meh villager.

So rate the person above you <3

Don't take it personally! It's a discussion and let's try to keep this alive for a week.

1. Bangle
2. Aurora
3. Frita
4. Walt
5. Shep
6. Merengue
7. Ribbot
8. Tasha
9. Stitches
10. Cyd

This is an example of my villagers, you do not have to rate them!

Thanks for reading i guess lol <3


----------



## Firesquids (Feb 28, 2021)

9/10 great set of villagers you got there. Good variety of animals and personalities. Excellent taste 

Current residents of Avalar:
1. Diana
2. Raymond
3. Dom
4. Judy
5. Sherb
6. Merengue
7. Erik
8. Bianca
9. Audie
10. Reneigh


----------



## lemoncrossing (Feb 28, 2021)

7/10 not necessarily bad villagers, but too common in my opinion. They’re pretty okay but I prefer to see some variety I suppose! Pastels aren’t quite my thing and it seems like everyone has this exact lineup. Out of these villagers though, they definitely are the cuter of the fairycore characters! Diana and Reneigh are super cool. It’s just my opinion though, I really don’t wanna bash others for liking the more pastel villagers 

Residents of Lemongrass:
1. Carmen
2. Ozzie
3. Sylvana
4. Bones
5. Vic
6. Coco
7. Teddy
8. Eugene
9. Deirdre
10. Vivian


----------



## The Loyal Rat (Feb 28, 2021)

8/10. (Of course my opinion is subjective and I mean no offence, all villagers are good and all that matters is your own view of your own of course)

I think you have a collection of very underated and cute villagers, not the type you see in every village which is refreshing. 



1: Carmen- She’s one of the cutest villagers in the game, she’s one of the first villagers that I think of when it comes to the Peppy personality. (That gap in her teeth is adorable.) I’m jealous you got her!

2: Bones- Cute doggo, he’s one of the better dogs imo, like his cute yet unflashy aesthic he’s got.

3: Coco- She’s hit or miss for some, I think she’s one of the most unique villagers in the game, nobody is like her and shes wholesome.

4: Eugene- That Koala has pure style, all eyes are on him when he goes in a room.

5: Sylvana- Like most normals is really cute, she kinda looks like a ferrett

6: Teddy- Huge jock bear, really fitting actually.

7: Vic- Dude reminds me of a viking, he’s kinda cool.

8: Vivian- She has a business lady like look, looks regal somewhat.

9: Ozzie- He’s cute, I just personally dislike the hair.

10: Deirdre- Sorry, I just dislike most Sisterly’s apperance.





Ah, now my Villagers. Mine are a bit usual and boring, I suppose.



1: Bob
2: Chrissy
3: Lolly
4: Marshal
5: Francine
6: Wolfgang
7: Ankha
8: Roald
9: Cherry
10: Pashmina


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2021)

you’ve got some great villagers!! 

10. wolfgang
9. chrissy
8. marshal
7. ankha 
6. francine 
5. bob
4. roald
3. pashmina
2. cherry 
1. lolly 
— 
my current villagers;

margie
audie
sprinkle
whitney
fuchsia 
deirdre 
pashmina 
beau 
zucker
moe


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 1, 2021)

1. Molly
2. Raymond
3. Cherry
4. Audie
5. Judy
6. Marina
7. Apollo 
8. Fang
9. Whitney 
10. Francine


----------



## Plainbluetees (Mar 1, 2021)

xara said:


> margie
> audie
> sprinkle
> whitney
> ...


Interesting villager choices! I like most of them, so it was a bit hard to choose
10. Fuchsia
9. Beau
8. Deirdre
7. Sprinkle
6. Whitney 
5. Margie
4. Moe
3. Audie
2. Pashmina
1. Zucker

My villagers:
Renee
Antonio
Sydney
Francine
Static
Audie
Zucker
Filbert
Lily
Raymond


----------



## arikins (Mar 1, 2021)

1. francine
2. raymond
3. zucker
4. lily
5. audie
6. static
7. renee
8. sydney
9. filbert
10. antonio

my [current] villagers:
lobo
zucker
coco
octavian
genji
ketchup
skye
pekoe
kabuki
drago


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Mar 1, 2021)

xara said:


> you’ve got some great villagers!!
> 
> 10. wolfgang
> 9. chrissy
> ...



I love when this thread comes around again. I’ve even discovered villagers I didn’t know about and ended up loving in here. @xara, our tastes are not always the same, but your enthusiasm for your villagers is always infections, and I blame you in particular for my increased interest in Margie and the softening of my anti-wolf villager stance, esp with regards to Skye, who seems very cute and sweet

1. Dierdre - she is such a great villager, and a perfect sisterly! The catchphrases aren’t always super important to me, but I love dierdre’s ‘whatevs’ it is so perfect to me. She is so cute, and I love her play hobby, I think of her as being this cute, kinda funky cool tomboy and she just makes my day.

2. Pashmina - I had her on my island for a while after inviting her from the campsite. I had never considered her before but I ended up really loving her. She has the sweetest expression and is my favorite goat villager by far!

3. fuchsia - another great sisterly (you have 3 at the moment! Your island must be wild!)

4. Moe - I have never had moe but I think he is weirdly charming! I know his face is odd and very over the top, but I find him compelling and cute. My favorite villager is Tabby, so perhaps it is not so surprising that I think his crazy little face is cute.

5. sprinkle - I didn’t used to like sprinkle, to be honest, but she has really grown on me as one of my close friends has her and loves her to death.

6. zucker - he’s so cute! I love takoyaki, and he is a good villager I actually really love. Omg his crying face could melt the coldest heart. He’s just so silly ...with his big cute round ol’ head...

7. Margie - she’s so cute and i have come to really like her distinct styling and bright colors. It seems wrong to be ranking her so low, I guess I just really like your villagers.

8. Beau - I thought I would not like him, but after seeing him on a dream island, he was indeed very cute. But I have very little experience of him, so a bit undecided.

9. Audie - nothing bad about her, except maybe that she has the fitness hobby, which is not my favorite. Really it is just that though I have softened I tend to not like the wolves.

10. Whitney - ditto the above bit about the wolves and she only ranks below Audie for me because i love Audie’s house, and her brighter colors, plus I like peppy villagers more than snooties.

great lineup of villagers! I like your style of having favorites in mind but being in no rush to get there and not worrying about repeat personalities!

	Post automatically merged: Mar 1, 2021



Plainbluetees said:


> Interesting villager choices! I like most of them, so it was a bit hard to choose
> 10. Fuchsia
> 9. Beau
> 8. Deirdre
> ...



(ranking 1 - favorite to 10 - least favorite)

1. Sydney - she is currently the villager I most want to find on a mystery island. Love her look, her catchphrase, her house interior!

2. Antonio -  He’s amazing.

3. Renee - idk why but I like her because she makes me think of a tough school girl punk - but with a soft heart. She’s cute too.

4. Francine - I have never ‘met’ her but I like her look.

5. zucker - he’s a cutie patootie with a fun style

6. Raymond - he seems fairly cute, and edges out filbert just because if I was choosing between them I would probably go with him because I don’t like as many smug’s and to see how I like him with all the hype set aside

7. Filbert - I recently realized he is cuter in the game than I originally gave him credit for.

8. Lily - she is very cute, I am sorry to rank her so low! Really maybe she should be above Raymond, but in the other hand I guess she does not leave a strong impression on me. She’s cute though, and great house.

9. Audie - I’m just not a big fan of wolves, as I mentioned above and every time I have come across her while island hopping I just don’t quite feel interested enough to invite her. I really like her house though.

10. Static - no offense to him, I just feel a sort of disconnect because he is so bright and little but is a cranky. Also not a fan of the cranky personality. Sorry bud!


----------



## Snakeisbaby (Mar 1, 2021)

arikins said:


> 1. francine
> 2. raymond
> 3. zucker
> 4. lily
> ...


Your villagers are fab and adore almost all, not sure how I going to rank 
1. Genji- I have this baby on my island too, he is super fun. He is especially special to me as I got him from my friend and feels like a piece of her is on my island 
2. Baby Coco I love her with all my heart, also on my island super duper cute when she is reading with glasses/ studying anything/ tbh anything she does
3. Drago- Amazing, super cool, what else is there to say?
4. Kabuki- the next three is where it got tricky, love all their designs, the order is just which one I like best xD
5. Zucker
6. Ketchup
7. Octavian- I am sorry my grumpy boy, you being so low is just reflective of your other fine neighbours
8. Lobo- again Lobo I am so sorry same for you and also I have a preference for the octopuses
9. Skype she is pretty cute, lovely, love her colour palette, amongst any other villagers you would have been higher
10. Pekoe- I love the idea behind her design. Unfortunately she lives in my NL town and have never click with her. She has been here probs 2 years, one day she is packing her bags 

My villagers
Snake (techinically on my other island atm but idc)
Genji
Hazel
Agnes
Rolf
Rudy
Coco
Vesta
Drago (temp if anyone wants him hmu? ^_^)
Bloodly Raymond, not for me I rank him dead last (I will let him go for tbt if anyone is interested....) none of my other villagers place are reflective except Snake of course xD I couldn't possibly pick between my babies


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Mar 1, 2021)

1. Genji - my original jock and still may fitness pro on my island. He’s just adorable. I’ve tried several times now to talk myself around to letting him go - there are a lot of villagers out there, I’ve gotten his picture 3 times, he doesn’t even have his pretty real house interior...but nope, for now at least Genji seems to not be going anywhere.
2. Agnes - I really like the pigs, and I really like the uchi’s and Agnes is both and also just wonderful. I like her pretty eyes and her play hobby. She’s so cute.
3. Coco - surprisingly cute for an animate statue. She’s a great design with such a specific historical and cultural reference who also looks cute in a dress, what is not to love!
4. Snake - he’s so cute. I almost invited him while
island hopping, but I thought two jock bunnies would be too much.
5. Hazel - she’s cute and makes me think of a nice little middle school student (idk why?) the unibrow is...quite something, but she pulls it off
6. Vesta - I think she is so so cute, but for some reason did not click with her when she lived on my island. Still like her a lot though
7. Rudy - he’s seems like a funny and fun jock, and it is too bad he gets overlooked for other jock cats (though of course imo stinky is still king)
8. Rolf - had him in my campsite today. His eyes have always seemed very off putting, with the red, but in game he was actually less a scary looking. I like the tiger as a species and think they are mostly underrated.
9. Drago - I like him except his lips seem too big and pink for the rest of him.
10. Raymond - he does not seem to fit with your other villagers and though I rated him higher elsewhere he seems less exciting than the others you have...

based only on these villages your island seems like a fun place!

realize I forgot to list my current villagers. Be kind guys, I have a hamster problem

(I have purposesly NOT ranked them below)

genji
Bangle
Flurry
Tabby
Agnes
Maggie
Soleil
Shep
Hamlet
Hamphrey


----------



## Rika092 (Mar 1, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> 1. Genji - my original jock and still may fitness pro on my island. He’s just adorable. I’ve tried several times now to talk myself around to letting him go - there are a lot of villagers out there, I’ve gotten his picture 3 times, he doesn’t even have his pretty real house interior...but nope, for now at least Genji seems to not be going anywhere.
> 2. Agnes - I really like the pigs, and I really like the uchi’s and Agnes is both and also just wonderful. I like her pretty eyes and her play hobby. She’s so cute.
> 3. Coco - surprisingly cute for an animate statue. She’s a great design with such a specific historical and cultural reference who also looks cute in a dress, what is not to love!
> 4. Snake - he’s so cute. I almost invited him while
> ...


Genji - Ah I'm totally biased because I love Genji so much! One of the best jocks out there but is still somewhat underrated. He has a beautiful house exterior and interior too. Would've been my dreamie jock if I have an Asian style island
Flurry - Also a bit underrated because the normal pool is flooded with so many cuties in general, but doesn't stop me from loving Flurry! I want to squeeze her face just by looking at her.
Hamlet - The dreamie jock that I need on my island
Hamphrey - I like the contract between his cranky personality +deep voice vs his tiny physique
Soleil - Also adorable as heck but not being talked about as much
Agnes - A nice choice of uchi/sisterly villager with neutral palette that fits a lot of aesthetics
Maggie - I think I would've ranked her higher if in other personalities because I do find her to be really cute, however, she is slightly underwhelming as a normal
Shep- I'm slightly bothered that I can't see Shep's eyes lol
Bangle- I really love her house exterior design but have to say the tigers are not my favorite species in the game...
Tabby - I love the cats but she's a bit too colorful for my taste (also has quite the facial expression lol)

In general, the hamsters are very underrated in my opinion...

My current villagers  -

Fauna
Erik
Marshal
Gabi
Dobie
Marina (i got her from someone's void lol )
Billy
Plucky
Pekoe
Maple


----------



## t3llusagi (Mar 1, 2021)

My villagers:

Judy
Hopkins
Rory
Ruby
Vic
Francine
Vesta
Genji
Sherb
O'Hare


----------



## Snakeisbaby (Mar 1, 2021)

Rika092 said:


> Genji - Ah I'm totally biased because I love Genji so much! One of the best jocks out there but is still somewhat underrated. He has a beautiful house exterior and interior too. Would've been my dreamie jock if I have an Asian style island
> Flurry - Also a bit underrated because the normal pool is flooded with so many cuties in general, but doesn't stop me from loving Flurry! I want to squeeze her face just by looking at her.
> Hamlet - The dreamie jock that I need on my island
> Hamphrey - I like the contract between his cranky personality +deep voice vs his tiny physique
> ...


1. Maple is so fricking cuteee, I love her whole aesthetic 
2. Gabi- super fun design and her being a rabbit just gives her  + points anyways
3. Dobie- love this old wolf, would be fun to have if I had space 
4. Erik- a cool dude
5. Fauna- she super adorable love the design on her head 
6. Marina- as my friend would say look at her head, she would also be mad she is not higher in the list lol
7. Plucky- honestly I have no clue about her so can't rank higher, love her design 
8. Billy- at first I got him confused for Bill before I searched lol. Another one I know nothing about, honestly he could be higher as well. I just preference Dobie at this stage.
9. Marshal- now this is one adorable animal with brush tail ( I can't spell actual species lmfaoo ) Adore his design, can see why people love him. But idk I had him as a temp on my island he was a bit boring to me and the way the lazy personality is presented in NH doesn't fit him at all. But then again in general not a fan of lazy on NH, I think I would enjoy him more in previous games.
10. Again Pekoe dead last for me, it is only because I had her and didn't click with her. Love her vibes, nl house was lovely, now curious about house in NH 
Love your villagers, a lovely combination, together gives me woodland vibes or whatever the aesthetic called lol


----------



## xara (Mar 2, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> genji
> Bangle
> Flurry
> Tabby
> ...



me as soon as i saw that you have agnes and maggie: 

10. hamlet
9. genji
8. shep
7. soleil 
6. tabby
5. bangle 
4. hamphrey
3. flurry
2. maggie
1. agnes 

my villagers again haha;

margie 
audie
sprinkle 
whitney
fuchsia 
pashmina 
deirdre
zucker 
beau
moe


----------



## Rika092 (Mar 2, 2021)

Snakeisbaby said:


> 1. Maple is so fricking cuteee, I love her whole aesthetic
> 2. Gabi- super fun design and her being a rabbit just gives her  + points anyways
> 3. Dobie- love this old wolf, would be fun to have if I had space
> 4. Erik- a cool dude
> ...



Thanks!! And teehee I remembered getting Gabi from you  And you are right! She’s such a darling and I love her so much. And lol I think many people experienced mixing up Billy and Bill, including myself haha...also I believe Marshal is a smug villager <3



Snakeisbaby said:


> My villagers
> Snake (techinically on my other island atm but idc)
> Genji
> Hazel
> ...



1. Genji - ahh i'm so happy a lot of people seem to have Genji and this boy finally got the recognition he deserves! Absolutely #1 in my opinion
2. Raymond - I think he is way overhyped for sure but I love a lot of the cat villagers and I actually enjoy his design a lot. Probably would've taken him if I didn't have Marshal. If i find him on mystery island some day I would def take him as a temporary resident at least for a while
3. Rudy - Again, i'm biased because he's a cat and he's adorable looking. 
4. Snake - your username says it all  such a cutie pie <3 again if I make an Asian/Japanese island someday I would def get him!!
5. Vesta - I don't understand why vesta doesn't get more hype! She's such a unique looking sheep I think even in a competitive pool of normal villager she stands out to me 
6. Agnes - Solid choice of Uchi/Sisterly - i think she's one of top 5/6 of Uchi/sisterly personality for me.
7. Coco-  okay I love me some bunnies but Coco's resemblance to the gyroids creeps me out a bit. lol 
8. Rolf - He's decent looking but again not the biggest fan of the Tigers in this game (I think they could've designed them much better)
9. Drago - I'm conflicted in the sense that I love the idea that he's a dragon but at the same time, the hot pink lip is a bit too much bruh....
10. Hazel - I would honestly rank her a whole lot higher since I love the squirrels, but the unibrow is quite the statement look XD definitely an acquired taste for me


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Mar 2, 2021)

Rika092 said:


> Genji - Ah I'm totally biased because I love Genji so much! One of the best jocks out there but is still somewhat underrated. He has a beautiful house exterior and interior too. Would've been my dreamie jock if I have an Asian style island
> Flurry - Also a bit underrated because the normal pool is flooded with so many cuties in general, but doesn't stop me from loving Flurry! I want to squeeze her face just by looking at her.
> Hamlet - The dreamie jock that I need on my island
> Hamphrey - I like the contract between his cranky personality +deep voice vs his tiny physique
> ...


1. Fauna - I did not think I would like fauna much when she originally showed up in my campsite, but she is truly wonderful. And details like the white spots on the back of her head are so cute.

2. Gabi - cute little peppy bunny, like her freckles and hair!

3. Maple - she is very simple, but cute nonetheless, and I love the normals

4. Plucky- I like the sisterly types, I think when you take the time with them you get into really fun dialogue with them, and I like their little attitudes. Chicken villagers I did not originally like, but thanks to people on here, many of them are growing on me.

5. Erik - he Is a cute moose, what else is there to say?

6. Marina - not my favorite normal, but they are pretty much all so endearing when you interact with them.

7. marshal - I don’t dislike him, I am surprised he seems so low on this ranking! I like his grumpy expression. and his catchphrase is perfect.

8. pekoe - she is cute, but her ears being buns throws me. I would probably love her if she ever moved to my island though.

9. Billy - I actually think he is very underrated, and here I am, underrating him. He’s a perfect jock for a natural/ cottage core island

10. Dobie - sorry old boy, I don’t hate you! I think he is a great design objectively, but wolves and crankies are not my favorites.

thanks for sharing! What a sweet group you have here. I imagine all the normals really coddling little  marshal when he makes his sulky face at them  and bringing cookies to grandpa dobie (he will share with Erik, I’m sure)


----------



## Snakeisbaby (Mar 2, 2021)

Rika092 said:


> Thanks!! And teehee I remembered getting Gabi from you  And you are right! She’s such a darling and I love her so much. And lol I think many people experienced mixing up Billy and Bill, including myself haha...also I believe Marshal is a smug villager <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah so you did it is coming back to me, I cycled too many villagers xD I was thinking I had met her in-game but didn't make the connection lol! Ahh of course Marshal is a smug whoops, one of my other least fav personality   I have just realised Pietro who I want to invite later is a smug. But idk when I met him in-game liked the personality on him 
Sometimes for least fav personality you got to find that one villager you enjoy. For example, Judy loved the snooty personality on her, other villagers not so much. Just realised I have a lot of personality I am not the biggest fan of whoops. Anyhoot I am rambling lol!
Happy to see Genji in number 1 spot, ikr surprised how many people seem to have him. I find that interesting with Drago about the lip @WaileaNoRei also mention that. I have never really thought about it before but I can definitely see why it would be off putting. Fair fair about Hazel definitely an acquired taste, either love or hate her lol. My friend was also way creeped out by Coco lol! But visiting her she came to find her cute and even had on her island for a while.


----------



## MamaBear! (Mar 2, 2021)

I am really happy with the ones I have now and I can't put them into any specific order as I love them all:
Admiral
Freckles
Katt
Fauna
Beau
Erik
Wolfgang
Stitches
Eugene
Marshall


----------



## xara (Mar 3, 2021)

MamaBear! said:


> I am really happy with the ones I have now and I can't put them into any specific order as I love them all:
> Admiral
> Freckles
> Katt
> ...



ah you’ve got some super cute villagers!! 

10. eugene
9. wolfgang
8. freckles
7. admiral 
6. marshal
5. erik
4. fauna 
3. katt
2. beau 
1. stitches
——————-
my villagers :’)

margie
sprinkle
audie
whitney
deirdre
fuchsia
pashmina
moe
beau
zucker


----------



## Sharksheep (Mar 3, 2021)

xara said:


> ah you’ve got some super cute villagers!!
> 
> 10. eugene
> 9. wolfgang
> ...



Not a big fan of the octopus unfortunately but Pashmina is one of my favorite sisterly villagers. 

10. moe
9. zucker
8. audie
7. fuchsia
6. beau
5. deirdre
4. sprinkle
3. margie
2. whitney
1. pashmina

My current villagers
Diana
Marshal
Tank
Cranston
Puddles
Keaton
Frank
Audie
Lolly
Bones


----------



## MamaBear! (Mar 3, 2021)

xara said:


> ah you’ve got some super cute villagers!!
> 
> 10. eugene
> 9. wolfgang
> ...


Don't you just love Beau? So adorable and sweet!!
I tend to like the lazy villagers the most I think.


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 3, 2021)

Okay, here are my villagers.

Keaton
Marina
Octavian
Zucker
Renee
Chevre
Tangy
Julian
Jeremiah (he's quite underrated imo)
Audie


----------



## MamaBear! (Mar 3, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Okay, here are my villagers.
> 
> Keaton
> Marina
> ...


Just looked up Jeremiah as I haven't seen him before and he is adorable!!


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 3, 2021)

MamaBear! said:


> Just looked up Jeremiah as I haven't seen him before and he is adorable!!


I know, right? I saw him and literally died of adorable-ness.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Mar 3, 2021)

Sharksheep said:


> Not a big fan of the octopus unfortunately but Pashmina is one of my favorite sisterly villagers.
> 
> 10. moe
> 9. zucker
> ...



I know my tastes are very particular and a bit out of sync with the majority at times, but here goes:

1. Bones - he’s the only one I’ve ever had of your villagers and I liked him a lot!very cute and one of my favorite hobbies

2. Cranston - he’s pretty 

3. Lolly - so cute, and the normals are so loveable 

4. Tank - I don’t understand his leaf head, but I like it!

5. Keaton - really like that you have both Keaton and Frank. They are underrated and I like how colorful they are. Rated Keaton higher because I prefer smugs to crankies. I bet they look cute together!

6.  Frank - see above. 

7. Marshal - he’s cute and little. Like his sulky face that matches his catchphrase.

8. Audie - not one of my preferred peppies , but nothing against her.

9. Puddles - her coloring makes her look a little scary to me...

10. Diana 

it is an honor to rank the villagers of the great and wise @Sharksheep ! Thanks for sharing


----------



## xara (Mar 4, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> Okay, here are my villagers.
> 
> Keaton
> Marina
> ...



i literally love all of your villagers omg,,

10. renee
9. keaton 
8. chèvre 
7. jeremiah
6. julian
5. octavian
4. marina
3. zucker
2. audie
1. tangy


----------



## Plume (Mar 10, 2021)

My villagers:

Kiki
Felicity
Sherb
Ruby
Mint
Molly
Henry
Cyd
Fuchsia
Goose


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2021)

Plume said:


> My villagers:
> 
> Kiki
> Felicity
> ...



10. mint 
9. henry
8. cyd
7. sherb
6. goose
5. kiki
4. felicity
3. ruby
2. molly 
1. fuchsia


----------



## nordskjev (Mar 10, 2021)

Here's the list of my villagers:

Olivia
Raymond
Shep
Maddie
Melba
Vivian
Tybalt
Reneigh
Erik
Sylvana


----------



## Plume (Mar 10, 2021)

nordskjev said:


> Here's the list of my villagers:
> 
> Olivia
> Raymond
> ...



1. Sylvana
2. Erik
3. Olivia
4. Melba
5. Raymond
6. Shep
7. Reneigh
8. Tybalt
9. Vivian
10. Maddie


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2021)

nordskjev said:


> Here's the list of my villagers:
> 
> Olivia
> Raymond
> ...



10. shep
9. reneigh 
8. raymond 
7. tybalt
6. erik
5. melba
4. vivian 
3. sylvana
2. olivia
1. maddie


----------



## Coolio15 (Mar 16, 2021)

Been a while since I posted here and my island has gotten some new members since so:
Julia
Cranston
Egbert
Piper
Tex
Molly
Hopper
Amelia
Bill
Reneigh


----------



## Porxelain (Mar 16, 2021)

Coolio15 said:


> Been a while since I posted here and my island has gotten some new members since so:
> Julia
> Cranston
> Egbert
> ...



1. Reneigh
2. Molly
3. Julia
4. Amelia
5. Piper
6. Hopper
7. Bill
8. Cranston
9. Egbert
10. Tex


----------



## xara (Mar 18, 2021)

Coolio15 said:


> Been a while since I posted here and my island has gotten some new members since so:
> Julia
> Cranston
> Egbert
> ...



10. amelia
9. egbert
8. cranston
7. reneigh
6. hopper
5. tex
4. piper
3. bill
2. julia
1. molly


----------



## ChrissyAndFrancineLover (Jun 13, 2021)

My setup of villagers isn't exactly what i want yet,I'll be replacing some of my current villagers with amiibo's.

Julian
Ankha
Maple(Will replace her with Merengue)
June(Will replace her with Tia)
Stitches
Marty
Ribbot(Will replace him with étoile(sorry idk how to do that é in caps)
Chai
Ketchup
Static(I may replace him with Kabuki because i do love Static,but he's literally the first cranky villager that moved in and i think it's time for a change)

I would also like to replace someone with Tangy because i love her but i have no clue who i will kick out yet. You can also rate the villagers that i want to amiibo in if you want.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 13, 2021)

ChrissyAndFrancineLover said:


> My setup of villagers isn't exactly what i want yet,I'll be replacing some of my current villagers with amiibo's.
> 
> Julian
> Ankha
> ...



Julian 5/10 - I’m pretty neutral about him. I think I’d like him more if his eyelids matched his skin color and if his eyes were open.

Ankha 10/10 - one of my dreamies and favorites! . I absolutely love her design.

Maple 7/10 she’s cute! I like the cub villagers a lot. 

Merengue: 7/10 I like her design and I think she’s pretty cute . 

June 6/10: she’s pretty cute! 

Tia: 6/10: she’s pretty cute even though I’m not a fan of elephants. she is one that is growing on me.
Stitches: 7/10 He’s pretty cute

Marty: 9/10 - he’s adorable .

Ribbot: 7/10 - he has an interesting design. I like him.

Etoile: 7/10 - she’s cute!

Chai: 5/10 - she is okay.

Ketchup - 6/10 - she is growing on me a little.

Static: 10/10 - I love how he looks smug even though he’s a cranky and his color scheme is nice. 

My current villagers are: Reneigh - planning on replacing.
Spike - permanent for now
Judy - permanent for now (unplanned)
Sherb - permanent for now
Rosie - permanent
Merry - permanent
Punchy - permanent
Rudy - Permanent
Raymond - permanent
Kiki - permanent

I may replace, Sherb, Rosie or Merry since I want Dom again and I also want Ankha and Marshal. I plan on cycling though before I get them. Judy was going to be temporary but since she has not amiibo and because she grew on me, I’m hesitant to let her go (am hesitating on sherb too).


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jun 13, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> My current villagers are: Reneigh - planning on replacing.
> Spike - permanent for now
> Judy - permanent for now (unplanned)
> Sherb - permanent for now
> ...



Reneigh - 7/10 I like her earrings and her side shave
Spike - 7/10 I like his colour scheme and his scar
Judy - 7/10 I'm not a fan of her design but I got her randomly on my former island and she was sweet to me and was always singing everywhere 
Sherb - 10/10 I love literally everthing about him
Rosie - 10/10 an icon
Merry - 9/10 love that double chin and I didn't realise til I looked closely just now that her nose is shaped like a heart
Punchy - 10/10 I love cats and I love lazies so I love this boy
Rudy - 9/10 a cutie pie. one of the few tolerable jocks
Raymond - 9/10 those little fangs, I gave my Raymond a vampire costume, would recommend
Kiki - 10/10 all time favourite magical black kitty

I have 2 islands, if you don't wanna do both just rate my main one which is this one
Astrid - not permanent
Blaire - not permanent
Fang - permanent
Julian - not permanent
Kidd - permanent
Lucky - permanent
Nan - permanent
Pashmina - not permanent
Peanut - not permanent
Sheldon - not permanent

 optional second island
Ava - not permanent
Bubbles - not permanent
Dom - permanent
Jakey - not permanent
Jitters - not permanent
Marina - not permanent
Pietro - not permanent
Punchy - permanent
Raymond - permanent
Sherb - permanent


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 13, 2021)

Taengoo said:


> Reneigh - 7/10 I like her earrings and her side shave
> Spike - 7/10 I like his colour scheme and his scar
> Judy - 7/10 I'm not a fan of her design but I got her randomly on my former island and she was sweet to me and was always singing everywhere
> Sherb - 10/10 I love literally everthing about him
> ...




Astrid - 2/10 - Sorry I just can't with the kangaroos. 
Blaire - 7/10 - She's a cutie
Fang - 10/10 - One of my favorite villagers of all time. He's great.
Julian - 5/10 - He's okay.
Kidd - 7/10 TOTAL CUTIE
Lucky - 7/10 Love his vibe
Nan - 7/10 - Love her
Pashmina - 8/10 Really love her!
Peanut - 8/10 She is such a wholesome cutie
Sheldon - 7/10 He's pretty cute

optional second island
Ava - 7/10 When I think about it I kinda really love Ava. She gives me mom vibes.
Bubbles - 8/10 She's pretty iconic
Dom - 3/10 Something about his face bothers me
Jakey - 3/10 his house...
Jitters - 4/10 I don't have a strong opinion on him either way. I feel like I can relate to him on a coffee dependency vibe though lol
Marina - 8/10 She's pretty freakin' cute
Pietro - 10/10 I love clowns
Punchy - 8/10 He's so cute
Raymond - 4/10 Ehh he's alright. 
Sherb - 4/10 Cute, but not like Kidd cute

*Here are my villagers for Coral Cay*

Bones - 
Ozzie - 
Stitches - 
Coach - 
Portia - 
Shari - 
Lobo - 
Melba - 
Ruby -
Skye -


----------



## Aquilla (Jun 13, 2021)

*



			Here are my villagers for Coral Cay
		
Click to expand...

*


> Bones -
> Ozzie -
> Stitches -
> Coach -
> ...



Bones - 7/10 a good boy, just a bit generic looking for me. I'm not a fan of most dog designs - sorry!
Ozzie - 5/10 kinda cute, but a bit forgettable in my eyes.
Stitches - 9/10 In the beginning I didn't like his eyes. But he is so adorable and I'll never let him leave my island 
Coach - 1/10 I can't get behind the stubble and general design ._.
Portia - 5/10 I wish her eyes were different, but her spots are cute.
Shari - 8/10 I like her crooked mouth when she sings and her little pouty face!
Lobo - 2/10 the eyes are too big for my taste and have a confusing shape. I like purple and yellow together, I wish the yellow of his eyes was warmer and not so greenish. I think I'd pick any other wolf over him. Sorry!
Melba - 7/10 friendly summery koala  she's ok
Ruby - 9/10 I love how she wears a shirt with her own face on it. You go girl.
Skye - 10/10 I love her colours and she was one of my starters - such a sweetheart!

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________

My island is kiddie themed so I try and stick to vibrant colours. Here are the residents of Twinleaf:

Chrissy
Francine (I couldn't call my island twinleaf and not have these two on it)
Scoot
Colton
Audie
Stitches
Fuchsia
Étoile
Ketchup
Kidcat


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 13, 2021)

Taengoo said:


> Reneigh - 7/10 I like her earrings and her side shave
> Spike - 7/10 I like his colour scheme and his scar
> Judy - 7/10 I'm not a fan of her design but I got her randomly on my former island and she was sweet to me and was always singing everywhere
> Sherb - 10/10 I love literally everthing about him
> ...



Island 1;

Astrid: 2/10 - I’m not a kangaroo fan; their design is kinda interesting; they could grow on me in time perhaps.

Blaire: 10/10 - I love a lot of the squirrel villagers. I think she’s super cute .

Fang: 3/10 - I don’t care for the wolf designs much, but of the wolves I think Fang has one of the “better” designs.

Julian 5/10 - would like him more if his eyelids matched his skin color and if his eyes were open.

Kidd - 4/10 - not a goat fan either but Kidd’s design had been slowly growing on me.

Lucky - 10/10 - great design! I think it is really unique!

Nan - 3/10 - again, not a fan of goat villagers. I think I can grow to like nan’s design more.

Pashmina: 6/10 - I may have rated her higher before; she has been growing on me and I have been interested in her a little for awhile now. She seems really cool!

Peanut: 10/10 - one of the cutest squirrels in my opinion.

Sheldon: 7/10 - very cute!

Island 2: 

Ava: 2/10 - I don’t like the chickens at all; I am starting to like some of the male ones though. Her design is actually one of the ones I may like better and could maybe grow to like a little more.

Bubbles: 6/10 she’s actually pretty cute. 

Dom: 10/10 I love him! I used to not like his eyes but he grew on me, more when he left my island lol.

Jakey - not sure if you mean Jacob . if so, I’m not much of a fan of the birds’ designs. I’d give him 4-5/10.

Jitters - 6/10 - I like his colors and he is one of the few birds that I kinda like

Marina - 5/10 - I did think she was cute; I think it was mentioned somewhere how she looks like something to do with adult toys and I can’t unsee that unfortunately.

Pietro - 5/10 - I don’t like clowns and I didn’t like him initially, but he’s actually not that bad and I can see his charms and how he is cute.

Punchy 10/10 my favorite cat. BFF!  Love his sassy look.

Raymond: 10/10 - I love how he looks grumpy when he’s a smug; that toothy grin just melts my heart too 

Sherb: 10/10 the first goat that I liked. He grew on me since I initially wasn’t interested in him when I saw a bunch of different screenshots of him.


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jun 13, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Island 1;
> 
> Astrid: 2/10 - I’m not a kangaroo fan; their design is kinda interesting; they could grow on me in time perhaps.
> 
> ...



yeah I meant https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Jacob I didn't realise they changed some names for the PAL region... just read the pig I know as Crackle is called Spork in the USA. I wonder what else they changed.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 13, 2021)

Yeah mine is kinda weird.... so here's the villagers I have on both of my islands:

Twilight:
1. Fang
2. Willow
3. Claudia
4. Shreb
5. Audie
6. Lolly
7. Goldie
8. Fuchisa
9. Felicity
10. Ruby

Destiny:
1. Raymond
2. Molly
3. Cherry
4. Francine
5. Bluebear
6. Fauna
7. Gonzo
8. Apollo
9. Kidd
10. Beau


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 13, 2021)

tiffanistarr said:


> Astrid - 2/10 - Sorry I just can't with the kangaroos.
> Blaire - 7/10 - She's a cutie
> Fang - 10/10 - One of my favorite villagers of all time. He's great.
> Julian - 5/10 - He's okay.
> ...



Bones: 7/10 - he’s cute!
Ozzie: 3/10 - not a fan of the koalas. He could maybe grow on me though
Stitches: 7/10 - he’s cute!
Coach 2/10 - not a fan of the bulls.
Portia: 6/10 she’s pretty cute!
Shari: 3/10 - she is okay. I like some other monkey’s designs better.
Lobo: 4/10 - not a wolf fan either. Their designs don’t interest me very much.
Melba: 5/10 pretty cute but again not a fan of the koala’s designs.
Ruby: 8/10 - she is really cute!
Skye: 6/10 - she is growing in me a bit thanks to @xara .


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2021)

Taengoo said:


> I have 2 islands, if you don't wanna do both just rate my main one which is this one
> Astrid - not permanent
> Blaire - not permanent
> Fang - permanent
> ...



*astrid* - 5/10 - she’s not my favourite but she’s cute! 
*blaire* - 4/10 - she sort of falls under the radar for me but she’s not bad!
*fang* - 6/10 - a cutie! he’s one of my favourite cranky villagers. 
*julian* - 7/10 - i usually don’t really like the smug villagers but he’s one of my favourites! i like his design and his house is gorgeous as well! 
*kidd* - 1/10 - meh. he’s not the worst villager by any means but i don’t really like him lol.
*lucky* - 10/10 - one of my top 10 favourite villagers!! he’s so precious. 
*nan* - 6/10 - she’s absolutely adorable!
*pashmina* - 7/10 - i had her on my island for a while and i really loved having her around! she’s super cute and is my favourite goat villager + one of my favourite uchis. ^_^
*peanut* - 4/10 - not bad! there’s definitely other villagers that i like more but she’s cute.
*sheldon* - 2/10 - i don’t really have an opinion on him but i don’t mind him. 



Taengoo said:


> optional second island
> Ava - not permanent
> Bubbles - not permanent
> Dom - permanent
> ...



*ava* - 3/10 - my favourite female chicken villager. she’s cute! 
*bubbles* - 3/10 - i had her in new leaf and she’s actually not bad! not really a favourite of mine, though. 
*dom* - 0/10 - i genuinely have no idea why but he irks me?? not a fan of him.
*jakey* - 4/10 - he’s cute and deserves more love.
*jitters* - 1/10 - he’s what i imagine my one brain cell looks like. 
*marina* - 7/10 - one of my favourite normal villagers. she’s so cute!


Spoiler: this still haunts me, though









*pietro* - 6/10 - there aren’t many villagers that i genuinely _hate_ but for quite a while, pietro was one of them. he’s grown on me quite a bit, though and after having him on my island for a while, i can officially say that i really like him. 
*punchy* - 6/10 - he’s cute! he’s actually two of my friends’ favourite villager so that makes him even more special to me. 
*raymond* - 4/10 - he’s honestly never appealed to me but i don’t mind him!
*sherb* - when i invited him to live on my island, i wasn’t really expecting to like him all that much but he really grew on me! plus, his interior is super nice.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 14, 2021)

Aquilla said:


> Bones - 7/10 a good boy, just a bit generic looking for me. I'm not a fan of most dog designs - sorry!
> Ozzie - 5/10 kinda cute, but a bit forgettable in my eyes.
> Stitches - 9/10 In the beginning I didn't like his eyes. But he is so adorable and I'll never let him leave my island
> Coach - 1/10 I can't get behind the stubble and general design ._.
> ...



Chrissy - 4/10 - I can see how she’s cute and I can see myself liking her over time; her design doesn’t appeal to me sadly though.

Francine 4/10 - I like her a little more than 
Chrissy, but again I am not a fan of their design or colors. I do like blue but am not much of a pastel person (there are some exceptions though).

Scoot - 3/10 - sorry. Not much of a duck fan and Scoot is one of my least favorite ducks

Colton - 7/10 - I think he’s pretty cool. I don’t like too many of the horses but Colton’s design has grown quite a but on me.

Audie 8/10: the only wolf that interests me strongly.  I think she’s pretty :$

Stitches: 7/10 he’s pretty cute!

Fuschia 5/10 - she’s pretty cool; not a fan of her color and did not really like her when I had her but I appreciate her a bit more and her design aside from her color isn’t bad.

Étoile - 10/10 (I already forgot what I rated her before) - she is really cute. Not much of a pastel person even with purple, which is my favorite color but I think is adorable and don’t mind her being pastel.  She has a cute face too 

Ketchup 6/10 (can’t remember what I rated her) - she’s growing on me; not a fan of the ducks but I do think Ketchup is pretty cute.

Kidcat - 7/10 -  I think he is really cute. I honestly never paid much attention to him but I think he does deserve some more love. I can see myself growing to like him more.]


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2021)

tiffanistarr said:


> *Here are my villagers for Coral Cay*
> 
> Bones -
> Ozzie -
> ...



oo you’ve got some really nice villagers! 

*bones* - 6/10 - he’s adorable!
*ozzie* - 1/10 - he’s not awful but there’s definitely other villagers that i like way more.  
*stitches* - 10/10 - he’s one of my all time favourite villagers. ^_^
*coach* - 4/10 - i actually really like him! his design is pretty cool and i’d be down to have him on my island one day. :’)
*portia* - 7/10 - such a pretty gal . she also makes me a bit nostalgic since i had her quite a few times in wild world. ;v;
*shari* - 5/10 - she’s super cute! i actually would’ve had her as my starter uchi if i hadn’t been resetting to have peaches as my native fruit. 
*lobo* - 6/10 - my 2nd favourite cranky wolf. he’s super cool!
*melba* - 5/10 - i don’t think i’ve ever met a villager that radiates as much positive energy as she does. she’s wonderful! 
*ruby* - 7/10 - i’m not sure why but i’ve grown to really like her over the last few months. i’d love to have her on my island someday!
*skye* - 10/10 - there aren’t any words to describe just how much i love skye. she’s perfect!


----------



## Cadno (Jun 14, 2021)

Here's mine! I'd be interested to hear whether you have different opinions!

1. Broccolo 
2. Marshal
3. Cranston
4. Mira
5. Blaire
6. Molly
7. Bill
8. Fauna
9. Bam


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 14, 2021)

Cadno said:


> Here's mine! I'd be interested to hear whether you have different opinions!
> 
> 1. Broccolo
> 2. Marshal
> ...




1. Broccolo - so cute, probably the cutest mouse in the game. He’s one that really grows on you the longer he’s there. 7/10
2. Marshal - 1/10 i’m so sorry, i know people love him, but i just can’t. He’s cute but so overrated and i really don’t like the smug personality. He is cute tho
3. Cranston - I like him! I don’t think I would ever have him on my island unless he fit a specific theme i was going for. He’s not bad though. 6/10
4. Mira - A queen! Love her lip/mouth design. I love most of the Uchi villagers because they just radiate chaotic energy. a 7/10!
5. Blaire - Now she is so cute! I remember her being in one of my GameCube towns so Blaire and I really go back. I love the snooty personality as well. She’s so classy and cute. 8/10!
6. Molly - Everyone loves her and she is pretty cute! She might be one of the best ducks. When I do a farmcore island i think i’ll have to get her to see what she’s all about! 6/10
7. Bill - Oh bill, you came and you planted your house in New Leaf right over my flowers I was working on. However, we have moved on since then and i’m a forgiving person. 5/10 because he is pretty cute! 
8. Fauna - Ugh I love Fauna. She was one of my starters in New Leaf and I just can’t with her. She’s great. Everything about her is great. Like name something wrong with Fauna, you can’t. In New Leaf she asked me for one of the fossils I had in my pocket and i said screw it and gave it to her. This girl… omg this girl!! she cleared out pretty much every piece of furniture in her house except a couch to put that fossil in there. Just a giant fossil and a couch I would go in her house and she would just be sitting on the couch staring at what she had done. She never looked like she regretted it though! Bless her for that. 9/10!! We love a queen that dedicated to the craft! 
9. Not my favorite jock, and i’ve never had any interactions with him. Based on looks alone I give him a 7/10 the deer villagers are always so cute! 



Spoiler: My villagers again if anyone wants to know!



Bones
Ozzie
Portia
Skye
Coach
Lobo
Shari
Melba
Stitches
Ruby


----------



## Cadno (Jun 14, 2021)

tiffanistarr said:


> 1. Broccolo - so cute, probably the cutest mouse in the game. He’s one that really grows on you the longer he’s there. 7/10
> 2. Marshal - 1/10 i’m so sorry, i know people love him, but i just can’t. He’s cute but so overrated and i really don’t like the smug personality. He is cute tho
> 3. Cranston - I like him! I don’t think I would ever have him on my island unless he fit a specific theme i was going for. He’s not bad though. 6/10
> 4. Mira - A queen! Love her lip/mouth design. I love most of the Uchi villagers because they just radiate chaotic energy. a 7/10!
> ...



I loved your responses (your rating of Fauna really made me laugh) so I thought I'd rate yours too!

Bones - A good, solid dog, would pet and give him treats. 7/10
Ozzie - Ozzie's so cute! One of my favourite lazies even though I've never had him in a town/island. 8/10
Portia - A queen. Dare I say, a goddess? Elegant, sophisticated, sometimes a bit savage. I had her in my Wild World and New Leaf towns for ages and we're best buds. Nothing less than 10/10 would be right for my girl.
Skye - She's sweet but she overstayed her welcome on my island. Found her a bit bland personally, but she is cute. 5/10
Coach - I don't know much about this guy so I have to go with a middle-road 5/10.
Lobo - Not a personal favourite but I respect all cranky wolves. Lobo would defend my honour but I wouldn't cross him. 7/10
Shari - Something about her face just makes me uncomfortable? Maybe she's just too powerful for me. 3/10
Melba - Cute, definitely looks very cuddly. I've never had her in my town but I frequently visit her in my sister's New Leaf town and she's always happy to see me. 7/10
Stitches - I know Stitches is popular, but a stuffed bear with stitched eyes? Very creepy. I feel like if I get on his wrong side he will come after me in my sleep. 3/10
Ruby - Also mildly creepy, but I respect her aesthetic. She's also an OG so I have to give her a respectable 6/10.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 14, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> Yeah mine is kinda weird.... so here's the villagers I have on both of my islands:
> 
> Twilight:
> 1. Fang
> ...



I ranked and rated, hope that is okay! I think no one had gotten to do yours yet, but apologies if it is a repeat! Thanks for posting, I always like doing this game! Disclaimer that I seem to have weird taste. 

Twilight:

1. Willow - 8/10 - I think she was really cute. I have not yet had her on my island, but she was one of the first villagers I liked when I was originally scrolling through the list on nookipedia.
2. Ruby - 8/10 cute cute cute. Love her freckles and her spacey expression. Do not like her house but she i the best little moon bunny
3. Fuchsia - 8/10 I had her on my island and she was really great. A really good design fit for the uchi personality, with aggressively bright colors, which I like. I originally ranked her lower but just thinking about her made me remember how great she was to have on my island.
3. Goldie - 7/10 also super cute, though her design is very similar to Maggie who is one of my favorites and so she gets overshadowed in my eyes. Still would probably invite her if I ever found her. Her house is very unfortunate for the opposite reason of Ruby’s
5. Felicity - 7/10 - I like her a lot, and though this may sound weird she kind of looks like the cat version of my friend (though personality wise my friend would be uchi). Poor felicity just gets overshadowed by some of the other things peppy cats for me.
6. Claudia - 6/10 her droopy eye looks made me not like her much originally, but she has grown on me. She seems like a good snooty, even though I do not like the personality much. 
7. Lolly- 5/10 - quite cute, the markings on the back of her head make her more interesting to me. Nothing I dislike about her, just not a fave.
8. Sherb - 5/10 - he’s okay. Fairly cute, but when he was in my campsite I was oddly uninterested in inviting him.
9. Audie - 3/10 - I don’t know why, I am just not interested in her. Partly I just don’t like the wolves.
10. Fang - 1/10. Not a fan.

Destiny
1. Fauna 8/10 - I thought she would look boring, but she is very cute! Was even tempted to keep her, and I missed her when she was gone.
2. Francine - 7/10 I like her a lot. My friend says she looks like a human dressed like a rabbit and I also think that is pretty great.
3. Bluebear - 6/10 - cute! Nothing against her. There are just a lot of peppies I like more.
4. Kidd - 6/10 - pretty cute. Thought about inviting him. The goat’s mouths sometimes weird me out.
5. Raymond - 6/10 - I recently got him on my second island and like him more than expected. His black ears are cute.
6. Beau - 5/10 cute but does not stand out for me among the lazies (I know this is not the popular opinion!)
7. Gonzo - 5/10 - not a fan of cranky villagers, or villagers that look old, but he is cute nonetheless. Once saw someone say he looks like eugene’s dad and thought that was sweet. 
8. Molly - 5/10 I know she is cute, like a children’s book, which I would think I would like. Something about her just doesn’t catch my interest though. 
9. Cherry - 3/10. Her crooked mouth is cute, and she does not look bad to me. But she gives me strong hot topic in the early 2000s vibes that bother m
10. Apollo 1/10. Just not for me.



may be a bad idea, but it is only fair. Here are my (wonderful) villagers, more or less in no particular order. (Please be gentle, haha).

1. Tabby
2. Rodney
3. Weber
4. Bangle
5. Plucky
6. Deena
7. Genji
8. Soleil
9. Sydney
10. Deirdre


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jun 14, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> Yeah mine is kinda weird.... so here's the villagers I have on both of my islands:



Twilight:
1. Fang 10/10 he’s so fluffy and he is the dad of my island 

2. Willow 6/10 she’s cute but a bit too bright for my tastes 

3. Claudia 4/10 again too bright for my taste (I don’t care for pink) and the big cat models bother me 

4. Shreb 10/10 that face is too sweet and derpy 

5. Audie 4/10 I like that she looks like a fox but I hate her tropical theme and permanent sunglasses 

6. Lolly 10/10 I love tabby cats and she’s a total sweetheart 

7. Goldie 7/10 she’s cute but if I’m going to have a dog on my island it’s going to be Lucky 

8. Fuchisa 4/10 again too bright and too pink for me

9. Felicity 8/10 all cats are at least an 8 for me 

10. Ruby 10/10 my slightly creepy mysterious moon rabbit. love everything about her 

Destiny:
1. Raymond 9/10 I know I already said it but those little fangs 

2. Molly 9/10 she’s adorable but when I’m looking for normals there’s a couple that I love a bit more 

3. Cherry 5/10 her smirk bothers me 

4. Francine 4/10 she looks like she’s judging me (she probably is)

5. Bluebear 6/10 cute but not my favourite 

6. Fauna 8/10 very cute but not in my top tier of normals

7. Gonzo 5/10 I don’t like koalas in this game but he is one of the better designed ones 

8. Apollo 3/10 he’s just not for me, sorry  

9. Kidd 10/10 purple is my favourite colour and I just vibe with goats. in my mind he’s Sherb’s cool older brother

10. Beau 7/10 I like his sleepy eyes 



WaileaNoRei said:


> may be a bad idea, but it is only fair. Here are my (wonderful) villagers, more or less in no particular order. (Please be gentle, haha).



1. Tabby 9/10 I love her big smile and she’s one of the few AC kitties with a nose and I love that for her

2. Rodney 5/10 he’s not the cutest but i like his teefies 

3. Weber 7/10 I’m soft for the ducks and he looks like he needs a hug 

4. Bangle 4/10 once again I dislike the big cat model

5. Plucky 6/10 I like the chickens but I wish they were smaller

6. Deena  8/10 I like how her eyes are looking up at the world because she is so small 

7. Genji 8/10 he doesn’t have the typical jock theme and i’m here for it

8. Soleil 4/10 she has pretty green eyes but someone on here or on Reddit said she looks like a Karen and I can’t unsee it

9. Sydney 7/10 mostly because she’s purple, I’m not fond of the koalas

10. Deirdre 10/10 queen of autumn. She looks cool and tough but she was always nice to me and her interior is one of the best in the game


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 14, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> Yeah mine is kinda weird.... so here's the villagers I have on both of my islands:
> 
> Twilight:
> 1. Fang
> ...




Island 1:
1. Fang - 3/10 - not a wolf fan
2. Willow - 6/10 - she’s pretty. I wish the yellow was maybe less bold but regardless, nice design
3. Claudia - 0/10 - one of my least favorite villagers; sorry. Just don’t like that make up and generally not a fan of a lot of the big cats.
4. Shreb - do you mean sherb? 10/10 one of my favorites.
5. Audie - 8/10 - she’s pretty!
6. Lolly 10/10 - I love her! She is adorable
7. Goldie 6/10 - she is pretty cute. 
8. Fuschia -  5/10 she is pretty cool.
9. Felicity - 8/10. Cute, stylish and eloquent. I like her a lot.
10. Ruby 8/10 - really cute!

Island 2:
1. Raymond - 10/10 one of my favorites
2. Molly - 5/10 - she’s pretty cute.
3. Cherry - 0/10 - don’t like her design
4. Francine 4/10 - she’s okay but not into her design
5. Bluebear - 8/10 really cute. 
6. Fauna 6/10 she’s pretty cute
7. Gonzo 6/10 - I don’t like the koalas much but I am starting to like him a little
8. Apollo - 4/10 he’s pretty cool; I don’t care much for the eagles and not interested in him though
9. Kidd - 4/10 - not a goat fan but he may be growing on me a little
10. Beau - 5/10 - he’s okay. Not too crazy about his design.


----------



## Verecund (Jun 15, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> Yeah mine is kinda weird.... so here's the villagers I have on both of my islands:
> 
> Twilight:
> 1. Fang
> ...



1. Ruby - 8/10: She's adorable! Had her as a starter in my last WW town and I really liked her.
2. Sherb - 8/10: He's cute and I love his colours; to me he looks like goat-Filbert.
3. Lolly - 8/10: She's cute; not usually a fan of grey but it works on her.
4. Audie - 8/10: Love her tropical vibes and bright colours! Her sunglasses and turquoise eyes are amazing.
5. Claudia - 8/10: I love all the purple on her, she looks awesome.
6. Fuchsia - 7/10: She's cool, love her bright colours!
7. Felicity - 7/10: I adored her in CF but NL made her look so weird and I'm not really over that yet, even though she does look better in NH.
8. Willow - 7/10: She's cool, love her bright yellow paired with the purple.
9. Goldie - 7/10: Cute but on the simple side.
10. Fang - 6/10: I used to really like him but I don't know, he just doesn't excite me anymore. Still cool though.

1. Francine - 10/10: My favourite villager has changed a bit recently, but right now it's Francine! I wish they hadn't changed her appearance so much in NH but we have history and she's my BFF. I love her!
2. Bluebear - 8/10: She's adorable, love her colour scheme!
3. Beau - 7/10: He's pretty cute!
4. Apollo - 7/10: He's cool; he grew on me a lot the last time I had him.
5. Raymond - 7/10: He's cool, I like his different-coloured eyes.
6. Molly - 6/10: Cute, but plain.
7. Fauna - 6/10: Cute, but plain.
8. Kidd - 6/10: Kind of cute, but also plain.
9. Cherry - 4/10: I don't like her mouth.
10. Gonzo - 3/10: Not a fan, but maybe that would change if I ever got him since I think he looks better in NH.



Cadno said:


> Here's mine! I'd be interested to hear whether you have different opinions!
> 
> 1. Broccolo
> 2. Marshal
> ...



1. Bam - 10/10: Love this guy! One of my first NL starters and I never let him leave. He's got a cool design, too!
2. Marshal - 10/10: Super cute! My favourite smug villager.
3. Blaire - 8/10: She's cute!
4. Bill - 6/10: Cute but also has a plainer design. Maybe he should be a 7 but he just doesn't excite me.
5. Molly - 6/10: Cute but plain.
6. Fauna - 6/10: Cute but plain.
7. Cranston - 5/10: He's alright, pretty neutral towards him.
8. Mira - 4/10: Not sure if it's the mouth or the eye mask thing, but I'm not a fan.
9. Broccolo - 3/10: His hair clashes too much with his blue and yellow colour scheme. Plus he refused to move out for five months until a camper moved him out, even when I spent over two weeks trying to move the bubble to him without success. :P



WaileaNoRei said:


> I ranked and rated, hope that is okay! I think no one had gotten to do yours yet, but apologies if it is a repeat! Thanks for posting, I always like doing this game! Disclaimer that I seem to have weird taste.
> 
> Twilight:
> 
> ...



1. Genji - 8/10: He's cute! I like his smile and his cheeks.
2. Sydney - 8/10: She's cute and I like her design!
3. Deirdre - 7/10: She's interesting and looks cool. I like the deer!
4. Bangle - 6/10: She's cute and I love her eyes, just doesn't really excite me but maybe that'd change if I ever got her. I like the contrast of her bright yellow though!
5. Rodney - 6/10: I feel bad that he gets so much hate because he has an awesome colour scheme and he's actually kind of cute in a weird way. I could see my rating going up if I ever got him.
6. Soleil - 6/10: She's cute, just not a fan of the white hair.
7. Deena - 5/10: Kind of cute, just doesn't really interest me.
8. Weber - 5/10: He has cool eyes, I just don't like the colour scheme.
9. Plucky - 4/10: I like the light blue on top of her head but that's about it, the rest of her looks pretty plain to me.
10. Tabby - 1/10: I just really don't like her nose or mouth, sorry! :(


Here's mine!

Diva
Cobb
Apple
Francine
Bob
Norma
Mint
Margie
Fuchsia
Tex


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 16, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> I ranked and rated, hope that is okay! I think no one had gotten to do yours yet, but apologies if it is a repeat! Thanks for posting, I always like doing this game! Disclaimer that I seem to have weird taste.
> 
> Twilight:
> 
> ...



1. Tabby - 8/10 - she is still growing on me! I love the vibe she has and her energy. I think she has such a sweet smile .
2. Rodney - 10/10 - King Rodney! Seriously has such a cute expressions. 
3. Weber - 5/10 - he’s pretty cute! I don’t like a lot of the duck villagers but each time you post pictures of him, I can’t help but think he’s pretty cute 
4. Bangle - 8/10 - still am interested in her! She also has a great vibe and cute design .
5. Plucky 4/10 - she’s alright - one of the better female chicken villagers I think. I think I can grow to like her more.
6. Deena  6/10 - she is pretty cute!
7. Genji - 9/10 Cute and interesting design!
8. Soleil 6/10 - she is alright! her colors are pretty and her design is pretty cute
9. Sydney 6/10 - not a koala villager fan but i think she had a pretty cute design and her color is pretty
10. Deidre 3/10 - I never was a fan of her design but I do think she seems pretty cool. Keep posting those screenshots and sharing your opinions and I can see my opinion changing

I think you have a nice group of villagers. Even the ones I rated lower, I can see their appeal and can see my opinion changing in time .


----------



## xara (Jun 16, 2021)

Aquilla said:


> My island is kiddie themed so I try and stick to vibrant colours. Here are the residents of Twinleaf:
> 
> Chrissy
> Francine (I couldn't call my island twinleaf and not have these two on it)
> ...



*chrissy* - 6/10 - she’s honestly not my favourite peppy but her appearance alone is enough to make me smile. she definitely has a bit of a ditzy aura but she radiates such positive vibes as well. 
*francine* - 7/10 - between her and chrissy, francine’s definitely my favourite. i love how elegant she looks while also radiating the same positive vibes that her sister does. :’)
*scoot* - 6/10 - he’s cute! i’m actually hoping to maybe have him on my island one day, even if it’s just to get to know him and earn his photo. 
*colton* - 5/10 - he’s the only random move-in that i’ve had in new horizons aside from my first 3 villagers lol and he’s not bad company at all! i’m not particularly fond of the smugs but he’s cool. 
*audie* - 10/10 - saying that i love audie would be an understatement. she was the only villager that i was _desperate_ to have when i first got the game and i’ve had her for over a year now. i love everything about her - her vibrancy, the inspiration behind her, all of it.
*stitches* - 10/10 - i want nothing more than to kiss stitches on the forehead. he’s precious. 
*fuchsia* - 10/10 - i’m definitely biased since deers are my favourite animal but fuchsia is simply perfection. i love how vibrant she is and her interior is nice, too!
*étoile* - 6/10 - i had her on my island fairly recently and i really liked her! i definitely understand the hype now. 
*ketchup* - 8/10 - again, i’m biased since the food villagers are just *chefs kiss* i did not mean to make this pun but i’m keeping it   but ketchup’s wonderful! tomato duck has absolutely no flaws.
*kid cat* - 10/10 - his interior is absolute _garbage_ i’m so glad he was my starter jock lol but i love him with all my heart. he’s definitely one of the best jocks imo.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 16, 2021)

Cadno said:


> Here's mine! I'd be interested to hear whether you have different opinions!
> 
> 1. Broccolo
> 2. Marshal
> ...



1. Broccolo - 7/10  I think he’s cute
2. Marshal 10/10 - I love him! He’s one of my favorites. 
3. Cranston: 5/10 - he’s okay 
4. Mira: 1/10 - I don’t care for her design
5. Blaire - 8/10 - she’s really cute!
6. Molly - 7/10 - she’s cute
7. Bill: 4/10 he’s okay
8. Fauna 7/10 she’s pretty cute
9. Bam 8/10 He’s cute!


Verecund said:


> 1. Ruby - 8/10: She's adorable! Had her as a starter in my last WW town and I really liked her.
> 2. Sherb - 8/10: He's cute and I love his colours; to me he looks like goat-Filbert.
> 3. Lolly - 8/10: She's cute; not usually a fan of grey but it works on her.
> 4. Audie - 8/10: Love her tropical vibes and bright colours! Her sunglasses and turquoise eyes are amazing.
> ...



1. Diva - 1/10 - sorry; I don’t care for her design. ><
2. Cobb - 3/10 - I’m not a fan of a lot of the pigs. He seems alright.
3. Apple 7/10 - she is really cute; I love her expressions
4. Francine 4/10 - she’s okay
5. Bob - 8/10 - he’s cute and pretty cool!
6. Norma - 5/10 - she’s pretty cute; not a cow fan though
7. Mint 8/10 - she’s really cute 
8. Margie 7/10 - not into elephants either but she continues to grow on me thanks to Xara .
9. Fuschia 5/10 - she’s pretty cool.
10. Tex - 9/10 - he’s adorable!


----------



## xara (Jun 16, 2021)

Cadno said:


> Here's mine! I'd be interested to hear whether you have different opinions!
> 
> 1. Broccolo
> 2. Marshal
> ...



*broccolo* - 4/10 - i don’t really like the mice villagers all that much but he’s cute! 
*marshal* - 6/10 - i don’t really like the smug villagers either lol, but grumpy marshmallow squirrel is an exception ^^. i had him on my island a while back and i liked having him around! his smile is adorable, too. 
*cranston* - 3/10 - not a favourite of mine but he’s not bad!
*mira* - 6/10 - she’s really pretty! i also like how she’s the first superhero villager that isn’t wearing a helmet. makes her unique imo. 
*blaire* - 3/10 - i know i ranked her on somebody else’s list but i can’t remember what i gave her LOL, so i’ll give her a 3 for now. she falls under my radar quite a bit tbh but she’s very pretty. :’)
*molly* - 10/10 - pls she’s so adorable. 
*bill* - 6/10 - an adorable lil man! i can picture him and molly hanging out together.
*fauna* - 10/10 - i am absolutely biased as i love both deers and the normal personality, but fauna is 100% perfect.
*bam* - 10/10 - one of my favourite deers and jocks! i wish he had a better interior but other than that, he’s amazing.


----------



## Aquilla (Jun 16, 2021)

Verecund said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> Diva
> Cobb
> ...



*Diva*  - 3/10 not my favourite frog, but her colourig is pretty!
*Cobb* - 1/10 not a huge fan of the pigs and this one in particular creeps me out. Sorry!
*Apple* - 9/10 tiny, round, adorable. Apple is very cute - I considered her for my island as well.
*Francine* - what a queen. 10/10. I love her matching hoodie with Chrissy and her expression is perfect. One of my favourite snooty's.
*Bob* - 10/10 he's purple, he's a cat, he has kiddie furniture. What's not to love?
*Norma* - 7/10 she's cute, but a bit forgettable in my eyes.
*Mint* - 10/10 I adore mint. The squirrels are one of my favourite species and mint has lived in my NL town for a long time. She's so cute!
*Margie* - 8/10 she's so bright and colourful and I like her yellow house.
*Fuchsia* - 9/10 Fuchsia is so cool and nobody can change my mind. A hot pink brash deer? Perfect.
*Tex* - 3/10 - I had to look him up. I don't think I've seen him before and from a first glance I probably wouldn't want to invite him.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jun 16, 2021)

Taengoo said:


> Reneigh - 7/10 I like her earrings and her side shave
> Spike - 7/10 I like his colour scheme and his scar
> Judy - 7/10 I'm not a fan of her design but I got her randomly on my former island and she was sweet to me and was always singing everywhere
> Sherb - 10/10 I love literally everthing about him
> ...



Astrid- 1/10. Kangaroos are not my favourite species. I'm also not a huge fan of her design. 
Blaire- 5/10. She's very cute, I used to have her in New Leaf briefly, I didn't really connect with her though. 
Fang- 9/10. Adorable boy. I have yet to have him as a villager, but I love the wolves and he has one of the best designs in my opinion. 
Julian- 10/10. One of my all time favourites. He's a unicorn, so he also gets bonus points for that. His house is one of the best as well. 
Kidd- 5/10. He's alright. 
Lucky- 4/10. Would give him a higher rating if he wasn't so creepy looking... I don't like anything about him. Only reason he's getting a 4 is because he's a dog. 
Nan- 7/10. She's such a cutie! 
Pashmina- 8/10. One of my favourite sisterly villagers. 
Peanut- 5/10. She's OK. Not the best design for the squirrels for me. 
Sheldon- 5/10. Neutral about him. 

Ava- 5/10. One of the better looking chickens. 
Bubbles- 7/10. I actually really like Bubbles. She was one of my three villagers I moved in when I first started my island. I kept her for a really long time. I think she's cute. 
Dom- 10/10. LOVE Dom. He's adorable. 
Jakey- 3/10. Had him as one of my three villagers when I first started as well. Didn't like him. His tiny eyes weird me out. 
Jitters- 3/10. Again, not a fan. His eyes are not it, and I just don't like the birds all that much anyway. 
Marina- 8/10. She is very cute. I have had her as a villager previously. 
Pietro- 5/10. I would have rated him way lower, but he's kind of grown on me recently. 
Punchy- 10/10. One of the best cat villagers. Everything about him is perfect. 
Raymond- 3/10. No comment on him. Just don't like him, think he's over hyped for no reason. 
Sherb- 9/10. A baby. I love him and I want to get him back on my island at some point. 

If anyone wants to rank my villagers here they are:

Alfonso
Skye
Wolfgang
Annalise
Stitches (Will be moved out)
Maple (Will be moved out)
Joey
Tangy
Audie
Papi


----------



## Aquilla (Jun 16, 2021)

Cadno said:


> Here's mine! I'd be interested to hear whether you have different opinions!
> 
> 1. Broccolo
> 2. Marshal
> ...



*1. Broccolo *6/10 - one of the cuter mice imo, I just don't like his hair.*
2. Marshal *10/10 one of my top 3 smugs.*
3. Cranston *1/10 while he sure is unique, I really don't like him ._.*
4. Mira  *6/10 I like her colours, she's so vibrant! My only complaint would be that I don't like the sideways mouths much.*
5. Blaire *7/10 with so many snooty squirrels she gets overlooked a lot but I think she's pretty cool. Can't beat Mint or Pecan though.*
6. Molly* 7/10 she's cute, but not too exciting to look at for me. Ducks are however one of my favourite species so ofc she ranks high.*
7. Bill *9/10 he's adorable. I love the little bangs and the big ol' eyes.*
8. Fauna *10/10 I love deer irl and Fauna ticks all the boxes. I especially love the white spots on her back.*
9. Bam *8/10 that shade of blue is so pretty. His freckles are adorable.

Overall super cute villagers! I'd adopt most of them *  *


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jun 16, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> Yeah mine is kinda weird.... so here's the villagers I have on both of my islands:
> 
> Twilight:
> 1. Fang
> ...



Twilight:

Fang- 9/10. Already ranked him above. 
Willow- 5/10. I like her and I like the sheep, but I'm not a fan of her bright yellow colour. 
Claudia- 6/10- I like that she's a pink tiger, but that's about it xD 
Sherb- 9/10. Already ranked him above.
Audie- 9/10. One of the best wolves. I love that she is based off the old lady who plays the game. I also love her design and her house. 
Lolly- 7/10. One of the cutest cats for sure! 
Goldie- 10/10. Such a sweetheart. Had her on my island not that long ago and fell in love with her. It was hard letting her move away.
Fuchsia- 9/10. I love this girl. I think her design in really cool and I want her on my island one day.
Felicity- 7/10. Like with Lolly, I think she's really cute! 
Ruby- 7/10. Cute little space bunny. She was one of the first villagers I moved in with my amiibo onto my island. The only thing I don't like about her is the red eyes. 

Destiny:

Raymond- 3/10. Already ranked above.
Molly- 10/10. One of the best duckies. I'm obsessed with her!
Cherry- 7/10. I really like Cherry, her design is awesome and she was one of my starters in an old New Leaf town, so I have a bit of a connection with her.
Francine- 4/10. Don't really like her all that much. 
Bluebear- 10/10. Bluebear is one of my favourites, she was in my first New Leaf town for ages and I really loved her. 
Fauna- 8/10. Very cute design! 
Gonzo- 4/10. He's one of the Koalas I don't really like. 
Apollo- 9/10. Very good eagle! I really like him. 
Kidd- 5/10. Already ranked above. 
Beau- 8/10. Cutiepie, and I love his design!


----------



## Aquilla (Jun 16, 2021)

peachycrossing9 said:


> If anyone wants to rank my villagers here they are:
> 
> Alfonso
> Skye
> ...



So many cuties here! I really should study but this is so much fun!

Alfonso - 6/10 I befriended him in my WW town just a few days ago. First I really didn't like his design, but he really grew on me. He seems like such a kind and gentle soul (but that could also be due to the ww dialogue haha)

Skye - 10/10 my beloved Skye. I ranked her before and can't remember her score but she deserves to be seen! I love her colour scheme and she's one of my favourite wolves.

Wolfgang - 5/10 My horrible uncle is called Wolfgang and while I try and not let that influence me, I can't quite shake off the utter dislike upon reading this name. Design wise he looks cool, I like his eyeshadow and colour scheme. Chief will be #1 cranky wolf for me though.

Annalise - 7/10 She's criminally underrated imo. Such a pretty horse. I love her pink mane.

Stitches (Will be moved out) - 10/10 - I said it before but Stitches just cheers me up whenever I see him. His colours are spot on.

Maple (Will be moved out) - 7/10 she's cute, but doesn't stand out to me much.

Joey - 11/10. Innocent soul. He's a duck so that automatically makes him perfect. The eyebrows. The tiny eyes. y e l l o w. 

Tangy - 10/10 any food themed villagers have my heart and she's a CAT on top of that. Love the leaf on her head as well.

Audie - 9/10 I find it hard to dress her because of her strong colours. But I love her eyes, her house, her entire existence.

Papi - 10/10 best boy. Idk what to say. He's simply adorable.


----------



## xara (Jun 16, 2021)

Verecund said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> Diva
> Cobb
> ...




*diva* - 2/10 - i wasn’t very fond of her in new leaf but she’s actually grown on me somewhat! she still isn’t one of my favourites but she’s not too bad. 
*cobb* - 3/10 - i genuinely have no idea why but he sort of reminds me of professor frink from _the simpsons_. maybe it’s the glasses lol. 
*apple* - 2/10 - i really liked her in new leaf but now she doesn’t appeal to me very much. i wish she did, though since the concept of an apple hamster is adorable. 
*francine* - 7/10 - i have a bit of a soft spot for both her and chrissy but francine’s my favourite of the two. she’s beautiful and radiates such good vibes. :’)
*bob* - 6/10 - truly one of the most iconic villagers in the series. he’s living his best life and i love that for him. 
*norma* - 6/10 - i run into her literally every time that i go island hopping, and i’m  this close to caving and finally inviting her. she’s adorable and seems like an absolute sweetheart; i’d love to get to know her one day!
*mint* - 2/10 - she doesn’t appeal to me much but she seems alright.
*margie* - 10/10 - FINALLY someone who has margie!!! she’s so underrated bro, i love her. 
*fuchsia* - 10/10 - a vibrant queen! i’ve got her on my island, too and she’s wonderful. ^_^
*tex* - 3/10 - he seems cool! i like his design.


----------



## Meemalovesacnh (Jun 17, 2021)

shari
cobb 
hornsby
cole
wendy
marcie 
static 
beardo

	Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2021

rank 
them i would love your opinons


----------



## xara (Jun 17, 2021)

Meemalovesacnh said:


> shari
> cobb
> hornsby
> cole
> ...



*shari* - 6/10 - she’s cute and is one of my favourite uchi villagers, as well!
*cobb* - 3/10 - i know i’ve ranked him before, but i can’t remember what i gave him lol, so i’ll just give him a 3. he still reminds me of professor frink from _the simpsons_ but he’s cool!
*hornsby* - 6/10 - he’s adorable! this might be my bias for lazy villagers talking, but i’d love to have him on my island some day. 
*cole* - 4/10 - not a bad fella at all, but he’s never appealed to me much. 
*wendy* - i literally had to google her because i had her and baabara’s appearances mixed up . but she’s cute! my brain cells are apparently obsolete when it comes to the sheep villagers but i wouldn’t mind having her!
*marcie* - 5/10 - aa she’s adorable!! i love how angelic she looks . fun fact; if i hadn’t let the plots autofill, she actually would’ve been my starter normal. 
*static* - 3/10 - meh. i have a few fond memories of having him in wild world, but i don’t care for him much otherwise. 
*beardo* - 4/10 - i typically don’t like the villagers that have facial hair, but beardo’s cool! he’s one of the few smug villagers that i like.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 17, 2021)

peachycrossing9 said:


> Astrid- 1/10. Kangaroos are not my favourite species. I'm also not a huge fan of her design.
> Blaire- 5/10. She's very cute, I used to have her in New Leaf briefly, I didn't really connect with her though.
> Fang- 9/10. Adorable boy. I have yet to have him as a villager, but I love the wolves and he has one of the best designs in my opinion.
> Julian- 10/10. One of my all time favourites. He's a unicorn, so he also gets bonus points for that. His house is one of the best as well.
> ...



1. Alfonso 1/10 - I don’t like the gators, sorry and he’s one of my least favorite of them.

2. Skye - 7/10 - she’s pretty cute!

3. Wolfgang - 5/10 - he’s okay. I’m not a fan of the wolves designs; they’re not bad.

4. Annalise - 4/10 - she’s okay. don’t care for a lot of the horses’ designs.

5. Stitches 8/10 - cute!

6. Maple 8/10 cute!

7. Joey 7/10 - not a fan of the ducks but he is growing on me and is a cutie.

8. Tangy - 7/10 - cute! Not for eating @NefariousKing or planting. 

9. Audie - 8/10 - pretty cool!

10. Papi - 4/10 is okay. Again, not a fan of too many of the horses.


----------



## Aquilla (Jun 17, 2021)

Meemalovesacnh said:


> shari
> cobb
> hornsby
> cole
> ...


shari: 6/10 she and Fuchsia are my favourite uchis. I think she looks quite cute.
cobb: 1/10 not a huge fan of the pigs and this one in particular creeps me out. Sorry!
hornsby: 5/10 nice shade of blue, but other than that he's not interesting to me.
cole: 0/10 this is my least favorite rabbit, if not one of my least favourite villagers.
wendy: 4/10 not my favourite sheep, but she could grow on me
marcie: 5/10 while I'm no fan of the roo's, Marcie is one of my favourites. I like her eyes and colour.
static: 9/10 I love him. He's purple, he looks slightly radioactive and I'm here for it. I'd like him on my island one day.
beardo: 3/10 a little cursed, quite creepy, but I also wish I had some of the confidence this dude is oozing.


----------



## xara (Jun 17, 2021)

peachycrossing9 said:


> If anyone wants to rank my villagers here they are:
> 
> Alfonso
> Skye
> ...



*alfonso* - 3/10 - i’m honestly not very fond of him. he’s not awful, though, and is pretty iconic. 
*skye* - 10/10 - i’ll never get over how gorgeous her design is tbh. one of my absolute favourite villagers, forever and always. 
*wolfgang* - 3/10 - meh, he’s alright. not my favourite of the cranky wolves but he’s not bad! 
*annalise* - 5/10 i always get her and annalisa mixed up lol, but i like her a lot! she’s got a super pretty design. 
*stitches* - 10/10 - i know i’ve already ranked him once or twice, so i won’t ramble on about him lol, but he’s one of my favourite villagers! such a precious lil guy. 
*maple* - 6/10 - she’s so adorable, and i love her fur colour! such a beautiful shade of brown . i’d love to have her on my island one day!
*joey* - 5/10 - i think i’ve ranked him before, too but he’s cute! he reminds me a lot of a guy i used to go to school with, though, which is sort of jarring. 
*tangy* - 10/10 - i’m very much so biased since she’s the very first villager that i met, but i love her so much! she’s an absolute icon . i wish some of my friends would quit trying to eat her, though. 
*audie* - 10/10 - i’ve ranked her before as well, so i’ll try my best to not ramble lol, but she’s one of my top 10 favourites, and randomly finding her in my campsite last year will forever be one of my happiest moments. 
*papi* - 5/10 - he’s cute! i wouldn’t be opposed to having him on my island one day; i’d love to get to know him. ^^


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jun 18, 2021)

Meemalovesacnh said:


> shari
> cobb
> hornsby
> cole
> ...



Shari- 5/10. I like her, but I'm not really a fan of the monkeys. She is one of the better looking ones though. 
Cobb- 1/10. I really don't like him. I don't know why but he just creeps me out.
Hornsby- 6/10. Such a cutie! 
Cole- 4/10. He's not the worst, but I don't really like him either. His eyes scare me a little bit xD.
Wendy- 7/10. I really like Wendy! I have never had her as a villager, but I would like too some day. I think she is one of the cutest sheep.
Marcie- 6/10. In my opinion, she is the best kangaroo. I like that she's pink!
Static- 6/10. I think he's a cool looking squirrel for sure! 
Beardo- 1/10. I'm sorry but I can't deal with the bears and Beardo is one of my least favourite villagers.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 18, 2021)

Meemalovesacnh said:


> shari
> cobb
> hornsby
> cole
> ...



1. cole - 8/10 - adorable, love his little teeth and his big eyes. He’s one of the best lazies, imo
2. Wendy - 8/10 - love her coloring, her house is gorgeous and cozy looking, she’s got such a sweet face!
3. Shari - 8/10 - A wonderful uchi! I like a lot of their designs because they are all so different! With Shari, because of how silly and innocent her face looks I felt like she seemed less abrasive than some of the uchis and more sweetly and spacey
4. Hornsby - 6/10 - he is very cute. He is my friend’s ‘ride or die villager’, so she has also biased me toward him. he looks like a sweet baby rhino. 
5. Beardo - 5/10 - I think beardo’s design is cute. The only thing is that for whatever reason his tummy fur looks like a merkin to me (I recommend looking it up in a dictionary, not just googling for anyone who does not know what that is) and it freaks me out. But I still have a soft spot for him
6. Cobb - 3/10 - I have not come across him much. I like the pig villagers, but his glasses are not my favorite (I don’t like that they totally block his eyes). The jocks are all sweeties though, so he would possibly win me over.
7. Marcie - 2/10 - marcie is okay, I have softened in the kangaroos somewhat, from previously disliking all of them, but she’s not a standout for me among them, not the worst and not my fave.
8. Static - 2/10 - static does not look like a cranky, which for some designs I like but I’m his case it is weird to me because the whole cranky personality is being old. Nothing about him really interests me, sorry.

—

Even though my second island is in chaos and a I am not sure if any of the villagers will be permanent, as I am trying to cycle more since my main island is basically set. and I am considering restarting it, but anyway, here is who I have now

flip
Reneigh
Judy
Mac
Ursala
Bea
Paolo
Hamlet
Wade
Raymond


----------



## inazuma (Jun 18, 2021)

Im gonna rate yours! @WaileaNoRei 


Raymond (9/10) he is on my old island and i love him!

Wade (5/10) i never have him, but i have to say he is cute!

Hamlet (7/10) YESSS!!! He is such a cute jock!

Paolo (2/10) im not a fan of him tbh, IM tired with him since he keep appearing on my NMTs over and over

Bea (9/10) i love her freckles and blush. Seriously.

Ursala (4/10) not a fan of big Bears.

Mac (8/10) he is cute!!! I love the wrinkles!!!!

Judy (9/10) beautiful rainbow/pastel cub!

Flip (2/10) not a fan of monkeys.

Reneigh (8/10) yes!



Mine is.. (my dreamies!!)

Beau, Marshal, Pudge, Dom, Wendy, Bruce, Muffy, Merry, Iggly!


----------



## Aquilla (Jun 18, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> flip
> Reneigh
> Judy
> Mac
> ...



*flip* 3/10 - not a huge fan, but maybe he could grow on me.
*Reneigh* 7/10 - she's one of my favourites of the new villagers. I like her design a lot and especially her piericings!
*Judy* 6/10 - I can't quite decide whether she intimidates me or enchants me., Her colouring is very pretty.
*Mac *2/10 not a fan of pugs/wrinkly dogs in general, not even digital ones.
*Ursala* 1/10 - I'm still holding a grudge because in NL she moved right in front of my house, only a few squares away, ruining my zen garden. Generally not into the bears either.
*Bea* 7/10 she's really cute, I like the gentle eyes and her freckles.
*Paolo* 2/10 - uhmmm not a fan of most elephants. It's not his fault, because I don't mind the hot pink or his face (looks like Fuchsia and Joey mash up).
*Hamlet* 5/10 he's okay, I don't have much input for him. Wouldn't mind him around but also wouldn't go look for him.
*Wade* 8/10 such a cutie! I love his expression and that his coat resembles a baby penguin!
*Raymond* 9/10 he's a cat, so I hold him in high regards. More so because he looks a bit like my own cat.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 18, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> 1. cole - 8/10 - adorable, love his little teeth and his big eyes. He’s one of the best lazies, imo
> 2. Wendy - 8/10 - love her coloring, her house is gorgeous and cozy looking, she’s got such a sweet face!
> 3. Shari - 8/10 - A wonderful uchi! I like a lot of their designs because they are all so different! With Shari, because of how silly and innocent her face looks I felt like she seemed less abrasive than some of the uchis and more sweetly and spacey
> 4. Hornsby - 6/10 - he is very cute. He is my friend’s ‘ride or die villager’, so she has also biased me toward him. he looks like a sweet baby rhino.
> ...



Flip: 8/10 - maybe 10/10. I’ve had my eye on him for awhile and him and Deli I think are my favorite monkey villagers . So cute and his colors are nice .

Reneigh: 8/10 I love her design but need to bond with my Reneigh more (though chances are I’ll be letting her move out before that happens; we’ll see). I think she is pretty cool.

Judy: 8/10 - I like her a lot .

Mac: 8/10 he has grown on me thanks to the screenshots on tbt. I never paid attention to him before but now I find him really cute.

Ursala: 5/10 - was never a fan of the bears but I think I may like her a little more, Nate and Megan even too. 

Bea: 6/10 - she is pretty cute! I may grow to like her more too. 

Paolo: 4/10 - he’s alright. I like him a lot more than I did several months ago; not a fan of his color but at least I am starting to like him for the most part. 

Hamlet: 6/10 - I had a beef with my Hamlet from Nl for so long but after meeting Rudy and seeing how much I really like the jock villagers, I realize he is actually pretty cute and not bad. I was just mad he wouldn’t move lol.

Wade: 9/10 - I admit initially I thought he looked a little weird but somehow he has become one of my favorite penguins (might have something to with your screenshots again ).

Raymond: 10/10

My ratings may be low for some, but I really do see the appeal and would like to meet them or give another chance since I do think you have good taste in villagers and seem more open minded than me. Keep sharing how much you are enjoying them and the game; I enjoy reading the posts .


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 18, 2021)

inazuma said:


> Im gonna rate yours! @WaileaNoRei
> 
> 
> Raymond (9/10) he is on my old island and i love him!
> ...



Oh I like so many of your villagers!
1. Wendy - 8/10 - I described her above but can’t help but do so again! Her little teeth, her cute happy face, her beautiful coloring, her lovely house (inside and out!) she’s a wonderful and unique peppy!
2. Merry - 8/10 - I love Merry! She’s such a sweet baby. Love her little fangs, and the fact that she is has her little resting concerned face.
3. Iggly - 8/10 - I’ve never had iggly, but I think he is just darling. A lot of the jock designs are just adorable, but even so, he really stands o it. Love his round little chonky body paired with the jock dialogue.
4. Muffy - 7/10 - just great, loved her design, still somewhat sorry I let her go. She’s so cool with her gothic Lolita look.
5. Dom - 6/10 - I think if I ever had dom move to my island his rating would go up. His facial expressions look hilarious, and as I mentioned, I have a soft spot for non jock looking jocks.
6. Beau - 5/10 - very cute, but for not quite catch my interest among the other lazies
7. Marshal - 5/10 - ditto, though I don’t like many smugs, he just doesn’t quite catch me. He’s cute though 
8. Pudge - 5/10 - I go back and forth and can never quite tell if I find his distressed expression more cute or off putting. Love his little green tail though.
9. Bruce - 4/10 - cranky’s are not my faves, and Bruce is okay to me, but I like a lot of other cranky designs more. I don’t dislike him though.

thanks for sharing!! What a fun group! I wonder who number 10 will be.


----------



## xara (Jun 19, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> flip
> Reneigh
> Judy
> Mac
> ...




*flip* - 3/10 - i’ll admit that he’s not a favourite of mine, but i don’t mind him, either! he seems like a sweetheart. 
*reneigh* - 3/10 - i’m genuinely not sure why, but i’ve never been fond of reneigh. my judgement is way too harsh, though, since she doesn’t seem like a bad villager at all! i’d like to get to know her someday. ^^
*judy* - 6/10 - i keep thinking that she’s a peppy villager LOL, but she’s really pretty! i don’t mind her eye design anymore, either, as i think it makes her unique and suits her design well!
*mac* - 5/10 - he uh. he honestly makes me feel a bit embarrassed, since prior to nh’s release, i publicly thought that he was a new villager after not recognizing him in one of the promo videos . but other than that silliness, i like him and think he’s cute!
*ursala* - 5/10 - even though i always misspell her name , i really like her! she’s a cutie and seems very sweet!
*bea* - 4/10 - she’s pretty cute!
*paolo* - 4/10 - he always reminds me of the pink elephants from _dumbo_ for some reason lol, but he’s cool! i like how vibrant he is. 
*hamlet* - 0/10 - i’m not fond of his colouring or his eyes tbh. 
*wade* - 4/10 - he’s one of the few villagers that i’ve actually never had before, but i still like him! he’s cute and has a nice design.
*raymond* - 3/10 - he’s never appealed to me much, but he’s okay!


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jun 19, 2021)

inazuma said:


> Im gonna rate yours! @WaileaNoRei
> 
> 
> Raymond (9/10) he is on my old island and i love him!
> ...



Wanna rate your cuties! 

Beau- 8/10. He is absolutely adorable! 
Marshal- 9/10. Easily one of the best smugs around. He has lived on my island before, and I thoroughly enjoyed his presence. Such a good boi. 
Pudge- 4/10. Low rating because I don't really know if I like his design, something about that mouth.... 
Dom- 10/10. I believe I have rated Dom already, and I'm pretty sure this is the rating I gave him before. But either way, I adore Dom. I love his eyes! One of the best Jock villagers for sure. 
Wendy- 7/10. Again, already rated this cutie. I really like her! 
Bruce- 7/10. He's such a handsome boi! The fact that he's a cranky makes him even better because I love crankies.
Muffy- 4/10. I can't say I like Muffy too much. She's probably one of my least favourite sheep. 
Merry- 10/10. A icon. I really love this cat. My best friend has her on her island and every time I visit, I just obsess over her. One day, I want to have this derp cat on my island for sure. 
Iggly- 7/10. One of the cutest penguins!


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 19, 2021)

inazuma said:


> Im gonna rate yours! @WaileaNoRei
> 
> 
> Raymond (9/10) he is on my old island and i love him!
> ...



1. Beau - 5/10 - he’s alright. I think he’s cute but I’ve never been  interested in him.
2. Marshal - 10/10 he’s one of my favorites! Those cute little cheeks; every time I see his picture I think about how much I want to play with them. And that tail .
3. Pudge - 9/10 - one of my favorite cubs! I’ve been interested in him for a long time. I wish his eyes looked a little different, but he’s still a cutie.
4. Dom - 10/10 - protect at all costs. I love him.
5. Wendy: 8/10 - I love her color and I’ve been interested in her for awhile now. she’s really cute 
6. Bruce 4/10 - he’s okay. His design isn’t bad, but I’ve never been interested kn him. That could change - same with Beau :$.
7. Muffy - 3/10 - I’m not interested in her still, though her design may be growing on me a little. I definitely see her appeal, just taking a bit to be interested.
8. Merry - 10/10 one of my favorites .
9. Iggly - 7/10 - I never paid much attention to him but last time I flipped by his amiibo card in my binder I thought how cute he was.


You have a nice list . Some of my ratings may be low but that could change (happens a lot lol) and I still see why they are likable even if I’m not interested myself. Same goes with anyone else’s villagers I have rated; there are a few I may not budge on though but I still respect those who like them. 

My villagers atm are (for anyone who didn’t rate me yet): Punchy, Rudy, Kiki, Merry, Rosie, Raymond, Sherb, Spike, Reneigh, Judy. Not all of them are permanent.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jun 19, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> 1. cole - 8/10 - adorable, love his little teeth and his big eyes. He’s one of the best lazies, imo
> 2. Wendy - 8/10 - love her coloring, her house is gorgeous and cozy looking, she’s got such a sweet face!
> 3. Shari - 8/10 - A wonderful uchi! I like a lot of their designs because they are all so different! With Shari, because of how silly and innocent her face looks I felt like she seemed less abrasive than some of the uchis and more sweetly and spacey
> 4. Hornsby - 6/10 - he is very cute. He is my friend’s ‘ride or die villager’, so she has also biased me toward him. he looks like a sweet baby rhino.
> ...



Flip- 3/10- Not a monkey fan, and unfortunately he rates as one of the least appealing for me. 
Reneigh- 8/10- I LOVE Reneigh. I have yet to have her on my island, but I really want her. She is gorgeous. Almost took her for my tropical theme, but ended up going with Annalise instead. xD
Judy- 9/10. Another icon. She is so pretty and I love that they gave her the snooty personality, I feel like it suits her so well. 
Mac- 7/10. I never really used to like Mac, but he's grown on me recently. I don't know why, but I'm rolling with it. 
Ursala- 6/10- I like her, and I think she has a cute face. One of the cutest of her species for me. 
Bea- 6/10- Very cute doggo, but not my favourite. I do love her design though. 
Paolo- 2/10. I really don't like this guy. I don't know why   
Hamlet- 6/10. A good boi. Most of the hamsters are really cute, and I'm not opposed to Hamlet. I like his hairstyle. 
Wade- 8/10. SUCH a cutie! I love this penguin. I wouldn't mind if he ever lived on my island. 
Raymond- 3/10. Can't remember if this was the exact rating I gave this guy when I rated him the first time, but yeah not a fan. All hype and craziness around him kind of just put me right off him. I also don't think he's that cute, sorry.


----------



## xara (Jun 19, 2021)

inazuma said:


> Mine is.. (my dreamies!!)
> 
> Beau, Marshal, Pudge, Dom, Wendy, Bruce, Muffy, Merry, Iggly!



*beau* - 10/10 - i‘m going to do my best to not ramble, since i always wind up doing so when it comes to beau lol, but tldr; he’s one of my top 10 favourite villagers, was actually my #1 for the longest time, and i love him a lot. 
*marshal* - 5/10 - i can’t remember what rating i gave him before lol, so i’ll give him a 5 for rn! he’s super cute, though; i had him on my island for a while and really liked having him around! one of the best smugs imo. ^^
*pudge* - 3/10 - i’m not too sure why, but he sort of reminds me of a show from my childhood, called _the secret world of_ _benjamin bear_. maybe it’s his expression aha. but anyways, he’s cute!
*dom* - 0/10 - his design’s okay, but he honestly irks me a bit. >_<
*wendy* - 4/10 - i know i’ve ranked her before as well, but can’t remember what i gave her , so i’ll give her a 4! i have a habit of picturing her with baabara’s appearance but other than that, i like her! she’s super cute. 
*bruce* - 7/10 - i’m extremely biased since deers are my favourite animal aha, but i love bruce a lot! he’s special to me as he was actually one of the first deers that i had in new leaf, but i love his design as well! ^_^
*muffy* - 4/10 - she’s not really a favourite of mine tbh, but she’s super pretty! her eye colour is _gorgeous_.
*merry* - 8/10 - aa she’s so adorable!! i’ll never get over her sweet lil face. 
*iggly* - 4/10 - he’s cute! i like how goofy he looks.


----------



## Aquilla (Jun 19, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Punchy, Rudy, Kiki, Merry, Rosie, Raymond, Sherb, Spike, Reneigh, Judy. Not all of them are permanent.


Waaah your villagers are amazing! I might be really biased because I love cats, but I can’t pass this opportunity.

Punchy: 8/10 I like his expression, he’s so chill 

Rudy: 7/10 I quite like him, his little red nose is so adorable.

Kiki: 11/10 I love her so so much. She’s one of my favourite cats. She reminds me of Jiji (Kikis delivery service) and I always wanted a black cat irl.

Merry: 9/10 her huge, derpy eyes are adorable and I love her little double chin.

Rosie: 9/10 since watching the animal crossing movie, all the starring animals have my heart. Rosie‘s entire design is so appealing to me.

Raymond: 10/10 I believe you’ve seen a pic of my cat so how can I not love him.

Sherb: 6/10 while I’m not a fan of the in game goats, Sherb is on of the better ones. I especially love his house interior and exterior.

Spike: 5/10 I had to look him up, I think I’ve never met him or seen him online. I like that he’s orange and while he looks intimidating, I’m sure he’s good at heart.

Reneigh: 7/10 I’ve rated her before so I’ll keep it brief: I like her colours and her piercings. She truly gives me big sister energy.

Judy: 6/10 she’s pretty, but intimidating at the same time. Her fur gradient is on point though.

Overall: I think this is the best rating I’ve given.  very very cute villagers!


----------



## xara (Jun 19, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> My villagers atm are (for anyone who didn’t rate me yet): Punchy, Rudy, Kiki, Merry, Rosie, Raymond, Sherb, Spike, Reneigh, Judy. Not all of them are permanent.



i believe i’ve rated your villagers before, but i’m gonna do it again since it’s been a while. ;^^

*punchy* - 5/10 - i know that i’ve rated him before but of course, i can’t remember what i gave him lol, so i’ll just give him a 5! he’s super cute and the fact that he’s your favourite villager, as well as the favourite of another friend of mine, makes him special to me. 
*rudy* - 10/10 - you’re part of why i’ve become so obsessed with him LOL, but i genuinely love rudy so much. he’s so precious, and i just can’t get over how adorable he is. 
*kiki* - 10/10 - she gets an automatic high rating just for being a black kitty . her design reminds me a lot of my kitty, but she’s wonderful regardless and deserves so much love. 
*merry* - 8/10 - i rated her earlier so i won’t ramble this time lol, but she’s absolutely perfect and thank you again for gifting me her photo!  
*rosie* - 4/10 - my least favourite of the peppy cats, but she’s still adorable and is super iconic! her fur colour is gorgeous as well. 
*raymond* - 3/10 - rated him earlier, too but he’s decent! he still doesn’t appeal to me, though. 
*sherb* - 7/10 - i can’t remember what rating i gave him  but i love him a lot! he’s adorable and i thoroughly enjoyed having him on my island!! he’s got a nice interior, too.
*spike* - 5/10 - he’s super cool and has a nice design! he’s also special to me, since he always makes me think of @Hobowire. 
*reneigh* - 3/10 - i rated her earlier, but i really do feel bad for how harsh i’ve been towards her . looking forward to getting to know her someday!
*judy* - 6/10 - already rated her but she’s lovely!


----------



## Moritz (Jun 20, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> flip
> Reneigh
> Judy
> Mac
> ...


Flip - 9.5/10 one of my all time favourite villagers. Really wish I had him back.

Reneigh - 2/10 she's evil. She always got in my way and I hate her catchphrase. Also she's kinda ugly.

Judy - 7/10 she's pretty cool and she's grown on me a lot. Not huge on her house though.

Mac - 4/10 he just kinda bores me

Ursala - 7/10 She was pretty cool when I had her. Would have her back again on a new island.

Bea - 1.5/10 really not my type of villager.

Paolo - 8/10 he is so cool. Might have to have him myself some time.

Hamlet - 8.5/10 super cool. Love his name. One of my favourite hamsters. Second only to Graham.

Wade - 0.5/10 I don't know how to describe it but he has a face I just want to punch. I dont hate many villagers, but I hate him.

Raymond - 9/10 he is super cool. One of the best villagers in the game. I know its cliche to like him but he's worth the hype he had.

My villagers: 
Tybalt 
Megan 
Egbert
Timbra
Raymond 
Quillson
Sheldon
Pashmina 
Limberg
Carmen


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 20, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Flip - 9.5/10 one of my all time favourite villagers. Really wish I had him back.
> 
> Reneigh - 2/10 she's evil. She always got in my way and I hate her catchphrase. Also she's kinda ugly.
> 
> ...


10/10 villagers, but tybalt and egbert are 11/10 :3

my villagers:



ursula



tybalt



filbert



fang



marshal



chevre



nan



rudy



tangy



tasha


----------



## xara (Jun 20, 2021)

Moritz said:


> My villagers:
> Tybalt
> Megan
> Egbert
> ...



*tybalt* - 3/10 - he’s cool! i’m not sure why, but after googling him just now, my first thought was that he looks like he could maybe be tony the tiger’s former sports coach or something lol.
*megan* - 6/10 - she honestly looks like a huge care bear lol, but that’s part of why i love her! she’s adorable. 
*egbert* - 4/10 - he’s essentially what i look like whenever i don’t get enough sleep LOL. but he’s cute! the chicken villagers have really been growing on me lately. :’o
*timbra* - 4/10 - not really a favourite of mine, but she’s pretty!
*raymond* - 3/10 - he’s not bad, but he‘s never appealed to me.
*quillson* - 2/10 - hhng. i don’t dislike him as much as i used to, but i’m still not super fond of him lol. 
*sheldon* - 2/10 - i believe i’ve rated him before, but as per usual, i can’t remember what i gave him lol. i went ahead and gave him a 2 since i don’t really like him. 
*pashmina* - 7/10 - i’ve rated her before as well, but i love her! she’s so pretty and i loved having her on my island! definitely one of the best goat + uchi villagers imo.
*limberg* - 0/10 - i feel like a friend of mine is about to materialize out of thin air and beat me up for saying this lol, but lil plumber mouse doesn’t appeal to me much. 
*carmen* - 6/10 - bro i was _obsessed_ with her in new leaf, and she’s still one of my favourites to this day! she’s awesome.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 20, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> 10/10 villagers, but tybalt and egbert are 11/10 :3
> 
> my villagers:
> View attachment 381270ursula
> ...



1. Ursala - i forgot what I rated her the other day. 5/10. she is growing on me . keep on posting those pics when you do. I probably would have rated her 3 or below months ago since I didn’t like the bears but now I think there are some cute or cool looking ones .
2. Tybalt - 6/10 maybe 7. Each time you mention him or I see him on your island my interest grew; months ago I never have heard of him and I didn’t like any big cats designs. Now there are quite a few I like .
3. Filbert - 10/10 - so cute . Enough said 
4. Fang 3/10 - can’t remember what I ranked him. sorry it is so low; not interested in a lot of the wolves. 
5. Marshal 10/10 - one of my favorites!  Always one of the cutest villagers in my book 
6. Chevre - forgot what I’ve rated her and nan before. 3/10 - not a fan of her design. sorry; I like very few goats.
7. Nan - 4/10 - nan’s design could grow on me more in time, but sorry, :/. Not interested in a lot of the goats. I think it is great if you like the two though and you know I don’t think badly of you or anyone if they like villagers who I don’t like. There is always a chance of that changing too when I see a lot of cute photos. But even if it doesn’t happen, I still respect the everyone’s taste (so please don’t take the ratings seriously).
8. Rudy - 10/10 best jock and one of the best kitties . Got the best set of expressions.
9. Tangy - 7/10 - hide her from @NefariousKing. Mobster boss shall have no Tangy for dinner, snack, or anything.  She’s cute and needs to be protected.
10. Tasha - 10/10 - one of best squirrel designs! I love her . I never had her but maybe will cycle her in someday before picking my last couple of permanent villagers.


----------



## xara (Jun 20, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> my villagers:
> View attachment 381270ursula
> 
> View attachment 381271tybalt
> ...



oo you’ve got a great group of villagers!!

*ursala* - 5/10 - i’m twinning with @Dunquixote rn since i can’t remember what rating i gave her either LOL, but i like her a lot! she seems like a total sweetheart and her design’s super cute!
*tybalt* - 3/10 - rated him about an hour or two ago, but he’s cool! my opinion on him looking like tony the tiger’s former sports coach still stands lol. 
*filbert* - 3/10 - he’s pretty iconic and isn’t a bad villager at all, but he’s not a favourite of mine. 
*fang* - 6/10 - i can’t remember my previous rating for him what else is new lol, but he’s adorable and his design is honestly so gorgeous. :’o
*marshal* - 5/10 - ... i think i need to start writing my ratings down jfc . but marshal’s adorable! i had him on my island a while back and i really liked having him around. one of the best smugs imo!
*chèvre* - 6/10 - i actually have her on my island rn and she’s adorable! i wasn’t planning on ever having her tbh, but i’m glad that i changed my mind as she’s lovely . though, i’m coming very close to throwing hands with her since lil miss refuses to give me her photo . genuinely the most stubborn villager that i’ve ever had. 
*nan* - 7/10 - thank you for not separating the besties; i feel so bad for not having nan as well LOL, which might be why my chèvre is so stubborn . but nan’s honestly adorable! i’d love to have her on my island someday. ^_^
*rudy* - 10/10 - @Dunquixote is partially responsible for my obsession with him lol, but rudy’s absolutely perfect!! he’s so sweet and i just. how can anyone resist his adorable lil face. 
*tangy* - 10/10 - an absolute icon! tangy was actually the very first villager that i met, so she makes me nostalgic, but she’s honestly so lovely and i love her a lot! 
*tasha* - 4/10 - she’s cool! i really like her eye colour. ^_^


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jun 20, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> 10/10 villagers, but tybalt and egbert are 11/10 :3
> 
> my villagers:
> View attachment 381270ursula
> ...



You have some cuties!

Ursala- 6/10. I have ranked this girl before. As I said, she is one of the cuter looking bears for me.
Tybalt- 6/10. I like him! I think he's cute, but he's not my favourite tiger.
Filbert- 9/10. I love this lil guy. I would love to have him on my island some day. He is adorable.
Fang- 9/10. Have already rated this boy as well. This is the rating I gave him before, and I absolutely adore him. He has one of the best wolf designs and I love that he's a cranky.
Marshal- 9/10. Also previously rated. I love him. Have had him on my island previously. He ruled the island during the time he was there.
Chevre- 8/10. Love her. She is precious, I used to have her on my island and I really wanted to invite Nan as well so they could be a cute couple together but it never happened. But everything about this goat is perfection.
Nan- 8/10. I think I have rated her before, but I can't remember exactly what I gave her. But I love the fact that you have both of them. They deserve to be together forever. Nan is adorable too, but I like Chevre slightly better... Even though I gave them the same rating. xD
Rudy- 7/10. Not one of my favourite kitty cats, but he is cute.
Tangy- 10/10. A queen. I would die for her. 
Tasha- 7/10. I've always had an interest in Tasha. I like her a lot. If she ever showed up on my island/on an island hop one day I wouldn't be mad about it.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2021



Dunquixote said:


> My villagers atm are (for anyone who didn’t rate me yet): Punchy, Rudy, Kiki, Merry, Rosie, Raymond, Sherb, Spike, Reneigh, Judy. Not all of them are permanent.



Oh, haven't ranked yours yet!

Punchy- 10/10. One of the best cats. I love him so much, he has my heart.
Rudy- 7/10. Just rated him. I like him, but's not ever really interested me.
Kiki- 10/10. Talking about a queen here. I love her mostly because she reminds me of my black cat irl. She's adorable.
Merry- 9/10. I have rated derp cat before as well, not sure if I gave her a 9 but I do love her and really want her on my island one day. 
Rosie- 100/10. Umm.. So Rosie might be my favourite cat. I cannot obsess over her enough. Everything about her is perfect, her design, the fact that she's a peppy suits her so well. Her house is also adorable.
Raymond- 3/10. Rated before, do not like. 
Sherb- 10/10. A babyyyy. I love this goat. 
Spike- 5/10. Had to google what he looked like because I forgot xD. He's alright. His appearance doesn't completely offend me. Rhinos aren't really my cup of tea.
Reneigh- 8/10. As I have already said I love her. I think her design is really pretty and she is one of my favourites of the new villagers. 
Judy- 9/10. Previously rated, not sure what but I know it was a high rating. She is gorgeous and I unlike most, really love her eyes. I would have her on my island in a heartbeat.


----------



## xara (Jun 21, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> Yeah mine is kinda weird.... so here's the villagers I have on both of my islands:
> 
> Twilight:
> 1. Fang
> ...



not weird at all! i’ve ranked quite a few of these villagers before, but i of course can’t remember what i gave most of them. 

*fang* - 6/10 - i remember his rating at least lol, but i really like him! he’s my second favourite cranky wolf, and his design is absolutely gorgeous!
*willow* - 4/10 - i like how vibrant she is. 
*claudia* - 1/10 - hhng. i usually am fond of vibrant designs but she just,, doesn’t appeal to me much . she looks like she could maybe be the cheshire cat’s sister, though, which is cool!
*sherb* - 7/10 - an absolute cutie! i had him on my island a month or two ago, and i really enjoyed having him . i like his interior as well!
*audie* - 10/10 - one of my all time favourite villagers. she’s absolutely stunning and i am so blessed to have her on my island. will forever be grateful for having her randomly show up in my campsite last year! 
*lolly* - 10/10 - another all time favourite of mine! i had her as my next door neighbour back in new leaf, and getting to see her sweet lil face every day was lovely. she’s precious, and i can’t wait to have her on my island one day as well!
*goldie* - 10/10 - you have a lot of my all time favourites, it seems haha. i know some people don’t really like how basic she is, but i honestly love goldie a lot! golden retrievers are one of my favourite dog breeds, and she’s just the absolute sweetest. 
*fuchsia* - 8/10 - i actually have her on my island rn as a permanent resident, and she’s incredible! i’m obsessed with how vibrant she is. one of the best uchi/deer villagers imo! ^_^
*felicity* - 7/10 - my least favourite of the peppy cats, but i still love her a lot! she’s an absolute sweetheart and is so adorable.
*ruby* - 6/10 - i didn’t use to care for her much, but she’s really been growing on me lately! i’d love to have her on my island one day. 



RoxasFan20 said:


> Destiny:
> 1. Raymond
> 2. Molly
> 3. Cherry
> ...



*raymond* - 3/10 - he’s never appealed to me much, but he’s not bad!
*molly* - 7/10 - aaa molly’s absolutely adorable!! such a precious lil baby. 
*cherry* - 7/10 - an underrated queen. she’s one of my favourite dog/uchi villagers, and i think her design is awesome! would definitely love to have her on my island one day as well. ^^
*francine* - 7/10 - i didn’t realize this until recently, but i actually have quite a soft spot for both her and chrissy. she’s my favourite of the two, though; i love how elegant she looks and the positive energy that she radiates! 
*bluebear* - 4/10 - she’s super cute!
*fauna* - 10/10 - i’m gonna do my best to not ramble lol, but i love fauna. i’m definitely biased since i live for deers and normal villagers, but she’s unbelievably precious. 
*gonzo* - 3/10 - i’m not a huge fan of the koala villagers tbh, but gonzo’s cool! i like his colouring. 
*apollo* - 3/10 - an iconic villager but not a favourite of mine.
*kidd* - 2/10 - not bad, but i definitely like other goat and smug villagers a lot more. 
*beau* - 10/10 - again, i’m gonna do my best to not ramble but beau is one of my top 10 favourite villagers! he was actually my #1 for a long time and even though 10 years have passed and i’m a lot different than i was when i first discovered him, i still love him with all my heart.  i rambled lol

—————
also, since i haven’t posted my villager lineup in quite a while, here’s who i currently have if anyone wants to rank them; 

audie
beau
chelsea
rilla
margie 
marty
fuchsia
sprinkle
whitney 
chèvre


----------



## smug villager (Jun 22, 2021)

xara said:


> audie - 10/10 she's so pretty and cute. i heard she could be based after that one elderly woman with 3,500 hours logged in new leaf who had such a lovely island.
> beau - 7/10 he looks like a nice young man and i really like the deer
> chelsea - 7/10 she's so colorful and pretty. i briefly had her for my island too.
> rilla - 8/10 pretty and big and sparkly
> ...


dobie
muffy
monique
marshal
coco
pippy
mac
raymond
bob
jacques


----------



## Aquilla (Jun 22, 2021)

xara said:


> audie
> beau
> chelsea
> rilla
> ...


I don't think I've rated your cuties yet! 

*Audie*: I think I have rated her before... what was it again? Well, today I'll give her 7/10. I like the whole story of how Audie came to be and her design is so tropical and summery ~ I also really like her house exterior.

*Beau*: 6/10 He's very cute with his sleepy face 

*Chelsea*: 7/10 I really like her colour scheme. I wish they had changed her hair though. The green doesn't bother me but I don't like that hairstyle on her. Other than that she's a real cutie

*Rilla: *2/10 sorry, hard pass. I don't like any of the gorillas (but their butts are kinda neat)

*Margie*: I have rated her before but can't remember her score... 6/10 for now. I love her eyes and headpiece and her yellow house is so pretty!

*Marty*: 5/10 Something about his face doesn't quite sit right with me, but I like his yellow fur

*Fuchsia*: 8/10 I like her a lot. Took me a while to get used to the bright pink (or...fuchsia) and banana yellow contrast but now I kinda wanna keep her forever. 

*Sprimkle*: 6/10 but because of this meme here I'll bump it up to 8/10 because now whenever I see her I have to think about this and it makes me smile ^^





*Whitney*: 7/10 beautiful queen. She's so elegant and graceful. However, she is missing a bit of oomph for me.

*Chèvre*: 4/10 She's cute  I just don't like the goats much.


----------



## xara (Jun 22, 2021)

tilde~ said:


> dobie
> muffy
> monique
> marshal
> ...



*dobie* - 10/10 - eee my favourite cranky/male wolf villager! the concept of an elderly wolf who acts like your grandpa really warms my heart, and i loved having him on my island last year.  tbh, i kind of miss him lol
*muffy* - 3/10 - i can’t remember what i rated her before lol, but today i’ll give her a 3. she’s got a super pretty design, and i’m _obsessed_ with her eye colour. 
*monique* - 2/10 - not a favourite of mine, but  i think she makes a great snooty villager!
*marshal* - 5/10 - i’ve rated him quite a few times now lol, but he’s very cute! i enjoyed having him on my island. 
*coco* - 4/10 - one of the most iconic villagers imo. her design’s super neat, and she’s special to me since she suggested the police station pwp to me back in new leaf!
*pippy* - 2/10 - not bad, but i honestly forget that she exists a lot of the time. 
*mac* - 3/10 - i mistook him for a new villager prior to the game’s release last year, so i get a bit embarrassed every time that i see him lol, but i like him! he’s very cute.
*raymond* - 3/10 - he’s never appealed to me, but he’s cool.
*bob* - 5/10 - another icon! i actually just remembered that i had a face cutout standee of him back in one of my new leaf towns ... but anyways lol, he’s adorable! 
*jacques* - 3/10 - i had to google him to refresh my memory on what he looks like lol, but he’s not bad!


----------



## Aquilla (Jun 22, 2021)

tilde~ said:


> dobie
> muffy
> monique
> marshal
> ...


*Dobie*: 7/10 I think he's so unique and I would love to have him on my island one day 

*Muffy*: 8/10 what an icon. I'm sure my younger self would have adored her. Especially the lolita dress.

*Monique*: 6/10 peak snooty design - maybe even a bit too much for me. There are so many snooty cats with kinda similar designs it's sometimes hard to tell them apart.

*Marshal*: 10/10 I didn't like Marshal for a long time. It took two tries, but the second time around I really fell in love with him and finally understood why he has such a huge fanbase. I really miss him on my new island.

*Coco*: 4/10  I personally don't like her much. I wouldn't want to encounter her at night.

*Pippy*: 3/10 I really want to like her, because her name reminds me of one of my favourite childhood stories but her design is really not for me.

*Mac*: 2/10 I rated him before and I have to say my opinion is still the same. I'm not a fan of pugs irl either so I can't really get behind his design.

*Raymond*: Again, rated him many times. I love him, 10/10 

*Bob*: 9/10 He's such an icon. I love his bright design and his house interior.

*Jacques*: 6/10 he seems cool. I don't see him in many lineups  I haven't met him in game and would like to!


----------



## xara (Jun 22, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> may be a bad idea, but it is only fair. Here are my (wonderful) villagers, more or less in no particular order. (Please be gentle, haha).
> 
> 1. Tabby
> 2. Rodney
> ...



eee i don’t believe i’ve ranked this lineup of yours yet. :’o

*tabby* - 5/10 - i actually don’t believe that i’ve had her since wild world, but your love for her has granted her a special place i my heart. her appearance isn’t my favourite, but i’m very interested in giving her a chance, and will be doing exactly that if i ever run into her while island hopping.  also, if she weren’t a peppy, she would absolutely be an uchi imo.
*rodney* - 2/10 - had to google him since i always get him mixed up with rooney lol, but he’s alright! i like his colouring and tbh,, he kind of looks like me. 
*weber* - 3/10 - i didn’t use to care for the ducks much, but they’ve really been growing on me recently! weber’s super cute. 
*bangle* - 4/10 - i feel like i may have rated her before, but i can’t remember lol. but regardless, bangle’s adorable, and she’s actually my favourite tiger villager!
*plucky* - 3/10 - one of the best chicken villagers imo. i think she fits the whole island vibe really well. 
*deena* - 3/10 - not my favourite of the ducks, but she’s still very cute! she seems like a total sweetheart. ^^
*genji* - 4/10 - i wasn’t very fond of him during my new leaf days, but he’s grown on me a bit! i’m very picky when it comes to jock villagers as they typically aren’t my favourite, but genji’s one of the good ones. ^_^
*soleil* - 3/10 - for some reason, she reminds me a bit of eleanor from _alvin and the chipmunks_ lol, but she’s not bad! a chubby lil baby. 
*sydney* - 3/10 - a cutie! she’s a gorgeous shade of purple. ^_^
*deirdre* - 7/10 - my favourite of your villagers! i can’t believe how underrated deirdre is oml, she’s such a pretty gal _and_ her interior is gorgeous as well! i loved having her on my island!

i know that my ratings are fairly low sorry >_<, but i actually really like your lineup. you’ve got yourself a nice group of underrated cuties.


----------



## Darth Savage (Jun 22, 2021)

10  Whitney
9.  Julian
8  Marina
7.  Tia
6  Fauna
5.  Lucky
4  Apollo
3.  Tiffany
2  Ankha
1.  Marshal


----------



## xara (Jun 22, 2021)

Darth Savage said:


> 10  Whitney
> 9.  Julian
> 8  Marina
> 7.  Tia
> ...



*whitney* - 10/10 - she’s truly one of the most beautiful villagers imo. i have her on my island as well, and while her design may be too simple for some, i think she’s absolutely breathtaking and love having her! 
*julian* - 5/10 - he’s cool! i really like his design, and his interior is gorgeous as well. 
*marina* - 7/10 - a cutie! she’s one of my favourite normal villagers, and i loved having her on my island. 
*tia* - 5/10 - i’m honestly kind of surprised that she doesn’t appeal to me more, but she’s still adorable! 
*fauna* - 10/10 - one of my all time favourite villagers! she’s so precious. 
*lucky* - 10/10 - another all time favourite of mine! he’s absolutely adorable, and i’m really hoping to have him on my island one day as well. ^^
*apollo* - 3/10 - i know i’ve rated him before, but i can’t remember what i gave him, so i just gave him a 3. he’s super iconic but sadly he doesn’t interest me much.
*tiffany* - 3/10 - she’s got a cool design. 
*ankha* - 4/10 - she honestly doesn’t interest me all that much, but she’s very pretty and i like how unique she is!
*marshal* - 5/10 - i’ve rated him a lot already lol, but he’s cute! having him on my island last year was fun.


----------



## Aquilla (Jun 23, 2021)

Darth Savage said:


> 10 Whitney
> 9.  Julian
> 8  Marina
> 7.  Tia
> ...


10  Whitney: rated her very recently 7/10. I think she looks very elegant and pretty, just a bit too bland for me.
9.  Julian: 8/10 him being a unicorn is a huge bonus and I like his galaxy/starry house.
8  Marina: 6/10 not the biggest fan of the octopi, but she's cute
7.  Tia: 7/10 I like that she has a teapot design and would go so well with Chai 
6  Fauna: 7/10 I love the white spots on her back and she's just beautiful.
5.  Lucky: 5/10 he's cool for Halloween but for the rest of the year I just can't stop thinking about what's underneath those bandages
4  Apollo: 4/10 gives me intimidating but kind-hearted dad vibes. He's chill.
3.  Tiffany: 8/10 I like that she's based on Audrey Hepburn  makes her more unique to me.
2  Ankha: 10/10 one of my favourite cat designs. She's such a queen.
1. Marshal: 10/10 rated him above already  He's small and squishy and just adorable.


----------



## Moritz (Jun 23, 2021)

xara said:


> audie
> beau
> chelsea
> rilla
> ...


Audie - 7/10 very pretty but not huge on the surfer theme going on in her house 

Beau - 2/10 a bit too basic for me 

Chelsea - 3/10 she looks cool but there is something off-putting to me but I don't know what 

Rilla - 4/10 she's kinda gross but it's endearing. I've recently moved her to my second island to see if exposure will change my mind so rating subject to change.

Margie - 5/10 not a huge fan of her in the game but she was so sweet in the movie!

Marty - I really want to like him but his shirt is so off-putting. I know some people find it cute but I'd rather not see a... hole... back there

Fuchsia - 5/10 I like her but she's too vibrant to fit in with any other villager I like. If they toned her down she'd be great.

Sprinkle - 2/10 I just find her boring. Not a lot going on with her.


Whitney - 6/10 she's bland but very elegant and beautiful. I enjoyed her on my island.

Chevre - 3/10 I feel kinda bad saying it about another villager but I find her bland and basic :/



Darth Savage said:


> 10 Whitney
> 9. Julian
> 8 Marina
> 7. Tia
> ...


Whitney - 6/10 see above 

Julian - 2/10 I want to like him because thematically he's awesome. But he's a bit too much for my tastes 

Marina - 6/10 I like her in theory as she is very cute, but the suckers really creepy me out.

Tia - 4/10 she's fun in her design concept but I don't feel she has much going on

Fauna - 3/10 she's cute but I'm not huge on cute villagers.

Lucky - 8/10 love him. He was on my first ever town in animal crossing and he was one of my favourites. He's always welcome back any time

Apollo - 5/10 he's cool looking but I dont get the hype. I tried moving him to my island to see why he was so popular but I just didn't get it. He's just a normal Eagle to me

Tiffany - 7/10 she's a super fun villager. She's play boy meets rocky horror. I'm shocked they made someone so raunchy but I'm glad they did.

Ankha - she gets a 2/10 from me as I don't like Egyptian themed stuff. But my other half really likes her so I guess 5/10 lol

Marshal - 6/10 he's super cute. Had him back in my new leaf town as a random move in. He was one of my favourites back then


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 24, 2021)

Darth Savage said:


> 10  Whitney
> 9.  Julian
> 8  Marina
> 7.  Tia
> ...


Whitney: 8/10. Like her a lot because of the Animal Crossing movie.
Julian: 7/10. The design is a bit over-the-top, but I like him ok.
Marina: 6/10. Sort of mixed for me. The octopi fascinate me as they're rare villagers, although Marina's pink color sort of is jarring to my eyes.
Tia: 5/10. Sort of a "bleh" villager for me. Her design is cool (and it was creative on Nintendo's part to base her on a teacup), but IMO it doesn't work that well for an elephant. Also, maybe not quite as much as Marina on this end, but I do find her design also a bit jarring, and like Julian, a bit over-the-top as well. Obviously she's not one of my favorite villagers, although I don't hate her either (I don't hate many Animal Crossing villagers, by the way, but those I do *I'm very passionate about)*
Fauna: 8/10. I've never had her but Fauna has long since been one of my favorite villagers ever since New Leaf came out, simply based on her design. The first person I played New Leaf with was a girl from South Korea (as NL had been out in South Korea for a few months before it came to the West), and she had Fauna in her town, so there's a sense of nostalgia from 2013, haha.
Lucky: 7/10. He's a villager I like okay, but I do find it a bit morbid that it's implied he's heavily injured (to the point of looking like a mummy, for all practical purposes) in a game *meant for children.* (Not saying only kids can play Animal Crossing, I'd actually assume most of the Bell Tree Forums' users aren't children, but my point stands, I was literally only 9 when I first started playing AC when I got City Folk in 2009) At the same time, I'm typically very partial to the dog villagers, as I'm very much a dog person IRL, haha, plus in my very first town on CF, Butch was one of my starting villagers, which meant that the dogs sort of have a special place in my heart. 
Apollo: 9/10. Around mid-late 2010, soon after I bought a used copy of the GameCube game, Apollo moved into my town, so I give him a high rating (the highest thus far of any villager given by myself) just simply based on the nostalgia along. Again, it shows my bias, but when rating villagers, it's hard not to be.
Tiffany: 7/10. Her design is something I generally like, but she gives me Cruella de Vil vibes which, as someone who isn't really a fan of Cruella de Vil, is a strike against her.
Ankha: 8/10. I'm not going to say I'm a super-fan of Egyptian stuff, but the theme, plus Ankha's color scheme, makes me a pretty big fan of her. She's literally a walking King Tut mask, haha.
Marshal: 7/10. I'm partial to him as I find his design fairly aesthetically pleasing and I had him in my New Leaf town, so there's a nostalgia factor as well that dates back to around 2013-2014. At the same time, I think he's honestly an *overrated* villager as he comes to mind as the most loved villager that people literally *obsessed *over in NL until New Horizons's release and Raymond appeared. (Interestingly, Marshal and Raymond are both smug villagers, so that may play a role with both's appeal?) Basically, I think he's a cool villager, but that's where it ends-I don't get people's obsession with him, even if Raymond has surpassed his appeal. (Which, honestly I get Raymond more, because I *really* like Raymond's heterochromia, but I still find him overrated from the standpoint that I wouldn't go out of my way to get him on my island no way)

My villagers:
Sheldon
Paula
Julia
Lopez
Shep
Celia
Soleil
Clay
Kabuki
Pierce


----------



## xara (Jun 24, 2021)

nintendofan85 said:


> My villagers:
> Sheldon
> Paula
> Julia
> ...



*sheldon* - 2/10 - he’s never really been a favourite of mine, but i have to admit that he _is_ pretty cute. one of the better looking jocks imo. ^^
*paula* - 2/10 - meh. not bad, but she doesn’t really appeal to me.
*julia* - 6/10 - aaa i love julia! i actually had her on my island last year, and she was an absolute sweetheart! she’s also ridiculously pretty imo, and her interior is nice as well! i’m probably biased though, since she was one of my first 10 villagers and she’s special to me because of that lol.
*lopez* - 6/10 - again, i’m definitely biased since deers are my favourite animal, but lopez is just *chefs kiss*.
*shep* - 1/10 - he was my first camper and uh, i wasn’t very fond of him tbh. his design isn’t bad at all, and i definitely could’ve wound up with a worse smug but idk. he just doesn’t interest me.
*celia* - 6/10 - an underrated cutie! i've never had her, but she seems lovely and i‘d love to get to know her someday! fun fact; she actually would’ve been my starter normal if i hadn’t let the plots autofill aha.
*soleil* - 1/10 - not bad, but i still think that she kind of looks like eleanor from _alvin and the chipmunks_ lol. that’s not a bad thing, though! 
*clay* - 4/10 - he’s adorable! i’ve come close to inviting him to my island a few times now, and plan on actually doing so one day. i don’t believe that i’ve ever had him before, so i’m excited to get to know him eventually. :’)
*kabuki* - 4/10 - he’s got a cool design. 
*pierce* - 1/10 - homie looks like he hasn’t slept in ages lmao, but otherwise he’s not too bad.


----------



## Aquilla (Jun 29, 2021)

nintendofan85 said:


> My villagers:
> Sheldon
> Paula
> Julia
> ...


I'll rank them as well! 

*Sheldon*: 5/10 - I like his colours and the cute freckles! He gets overshadowed by the other squirrels a lot though I think.
*Paula*: 1/10 - really dislike the bears in this game and can't get behing Paul's design.
*Julia*: 7/10 - I wanted her on my island for a while, I think she's so cute and pretty and I love her colourful feathers.
*Lopez*: 8/10 - He looks so smooth and cool! I especially like the pink eyeliner ^^
*Shep*: 5/10 - One of the better dog designs in my opinion! Love the fluffy fur 
*Celia*: 6/10 - The pink and lime green are such a nice colour combination. While I'm not too fond of the eagles, she is one of my favourites!
*Soleil*: 2/10 - I don't like her much - she looks kinda unfriendly and I wish her mouth was dark, not that light colour.
*Clay*: -1/10 - We have a complicated relationship. He creepy me out so much and I keep finding him when island hopping. Once a free plot auto-filled with Clay (by accident) and it took forever for him to move away.
*Kabuki*: 10/10 - I love him so much! He used to be on my old island and I adore his design and house (and he's a cat!!)
*Pierce*: 5/10 - he's alright! He looks so anxious - I just want to give him a hug.

Haven't posted my villagers in a while so I think I'll do that:

*Ketchup
Scoot
Francine
Chrissy
Colton
Audie
Étoile
Kid Cat
Stitches
Fuchsia*


----------



## kemdi (Jun 29, 2021)

Aquilla said:


> *Ketchup
> Scoot
> Francine
> Chrissy
> ...



*Ketchup*: 10/10 cute and food based, what's not to love?
*Scoot:* 9/10 he reminds me of one of those old school soccer players. I wouldn't mind having him around but def. not one of my favorite jocks either
*Francine:* 10/10 she has a unique style and is one of the only few canon siblings, which is a huge plus
*Chrissy:* 10/10 very cute, and when paired with her sister make them both just adorable to see
*Colton*: 6/10 was my first campsite villager, and reminds me of a discount prince charming. Has a great house though. 
*Audie:* 10/10  a fox and I love her wallpaper
*Etoile: *12/10 my favorite villager in the whole series hands down. Pastel colors, celestial theme, great furniture, cute as a button, just lovely all around. 
*Kid Cat: *10/10 super hero with a cool outfit. 
*Stitches:* 10/10 adorable teddy bear you can't help but love
*Fuchsia:* 8/10 she's funbelieveable 


My villagers:
Sparro
Reneigh
Judy
Cyd
Dom
Megan
Raymond
Sherb
Audie
Etoile


----------



## xara (Jun 29, 2021)

kemdi said:


> My villagers:
> Sparro
> Reneigh
> Judy
> ...



*sparro* - 3/10 - he looks like he hasn’t slept in days and has too much coffee in his system, but he’s not bad otherwise lol.
*reneigh* - 3/10 - my previous thoughts on her were a bit harsh and unwarranted, but she’s actually not that bad. i’d like to have her on my island one day so that i can actually get to know her. 
*judy* - 4/10 - she’s cute! her design’s super pretty and i don’t mind her eyes as much as i used to! i actually ran into her earlier while island hopping and was tempted to invite her.
*cyd* - 2/10 - probably my least favourite of the new villagers. he isn’t _bad_ by any means, but i honestly kind of forget that he exists most of the time. 
*dom* - 0/10 - his expressions irk me tbh.
*megan* - 5/10 - aa she’s so cute!! she reminds me a lot of a giant care bear, and i’d be down to have her on my island one day! she seems like a total sweetheart. 
*raymond* - 3/10 - he’s never appealed to me tbh, but he’s not bad either.
*sherb* - 7/10 - i had him on my island a few months ago and he really grew on me!! he’s absolutely adorable and has a nice interior as well!
*audie* - 10/10 - my favourite of the new villagers and one of my favourite villagers in general! she’s ridiculously gorgeous and i love the inspiration for her creation . i’ll forever be grateful that she randomly showed up in my campsite last year. ^^
*étoile* - 5/10 - i had her fairly recently and i definitely understand the hype now! she isn’t my favourite of the sanrio villagers, but she’s still adorable.


----------



## Hedgehugs (Jun 29, 2021)

kemdi said:


> My villagers:
> Sparro
> Reneigh
> Judy
> ...



xara beat me to the punch but i typed all this down anyway soooo

Sparro; 6.5/10; is it kinda bad i didn't know this character existed until i googled him, or maybe forgot about him? ngl i like his design, though he looks more like a cranky than a jock imo

Reneigh; 8/10; objectively the best big sister/uchi in the game, she's pretty and also i really dig her name, it's clever.

Judy; 7/10; can't really decide if i vibe with her eyes or not. i do like her two-tune fur tho. she's adorable

Cyd; 5/10; was never the biggest fan of the elephants in this series. i like cyd's... "vibe"? for lack of a better word lol but his overall design isn't for me lol

Dom; 7/10 cutest jock in the game (probably). love him.

Megan; 9/10; i loooove megan, she's fantastic. wish we had more normal bears but for now really satisfied with just having her as the only one.

Raymond; 7/10; my opinion on him is kinda soured but that aside i do like his design, it's neat.

Sherb; 6.5/10; im kind of neutral on him?? he's alittle cute and his colors are nice but that's all i really like lol

Audie; 9/10; a peppy wolf with tropical vibes who's also into sports? sign me up.

Etoile; 7/10; cute, colors are nice, and has a unique design, i dig her. kinda wish she wasn't a normal since we already have four normal sheeps (and out of the bunch she's not my favorite rip) but that's my only complaint with her.

on a side note, really like that you have all (or most?) of the new villagers. i definitely couldn't put in all the effort to island hop/buy them from peeps.

anyway, my villagers;

Agent S
Sally
Cally
Hazel
Pecan
Marshal
Sheldon
Static
Poppy
Filbert


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jun 30, 2021)

Hedgehugs said:


> xara beat me to the punch but i typed all this down anyway soooo
> 
> Sparro; 6.5/10; is it kinda bad i didn't know this character existed until i googled him, or maybe forgot about him? ngl i like his design, though he looks more like a cranky than a jock imo
> 
> ...



Love that you have all squirrels!

Agent S- 5/10. I think she's quite cute. I like her super hero design. 
Sally- 5/10. Again really cute, but I have never had her so I don't have much to say about her. 
Cally- 7/10. Adorable! I love her colors and her big eyes. 
Hazel- 7/10. The unibrow queen. I used to really dislike Hazel, but she has really grown on me recently. I wouldn't mind having her on my island one day. 
Pecan- 6/10. Love her bold eyeshadow color! She is one of the prettiest squirrels for sure.
Marshal- 9/10. Rated this boy a couple of times already. I am a marshal stan. I think he's adorable and I really like the exterior of his house. 
Sheldon- 4/10. One of my least favourites of this species. 
Static- 5/10. A cool dude. I love his bright purple color. 
Poppy- 8/10. A baby. I had her on my island for my last theme, and I really love her. Her house is super pretty as well with all the autumn furniture. 
Filbert- 7/10. I think I have rated this man before as well. He is precious, and I want to have him on my island at some point.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 30, 2021)

my villagers at the moment :>  :

pashmina, rudy, jakey, marina, marshal, lobo, sally, ketchup, blanche & poppy *i was gonna move her out for goldie.. but then she gave me a
blue Old Commoner's Kimono... so now i don't want her to go... *

the ones who are gonna replace pashmina, jakey & marina are: fuschia, stitches & maple


----------



## xara (Jun 30, 2021)

Hedgehugs said:


> anyway, my villagers;
> 
> Agent S
> Sally
> ...



oo we love an all squirrel island! also, you can rank anyone’s villagers that you want, regardless of if someone’s already done so. there’s no rules here. 

*agent s* - 2/10 - not really a favourite of mine, but she’s not bad.
*sally* - 2/10 - an iconic villager imo, but i’ve never cared for her design much. 
*cally* - 4/10 - she’s cute! i’ve never had her, but she seems like a total sweetheart.
*hazel* - 6/10 - she’s one of my favourite uchi/squirrel villagers! her “uni-wow” catchphrase is iconic as hell lol.
*pecan* - 5/10 - i don’t believe i’ve ever had her before, but she’s really pretty! she kind of looks like she could be poppy’s older sister imo. :’o
*marshal* - 5/10 - a cutie! i had him on my island last year and i really liked having him around. 
*sheldon* - 1/10 - meh. he’s not awful but i don’t really care for him, either.
*static* - 1/10 - i have fond memories of having him in wild world but beyond that, he’s another villager that doesn’t really appeal to me.
*poppy* - 10/10 - aaaaa poppy’s adorable!!! i had her on my island earlier this year and i loved having her around! she’s an absolute sweetheart and her interior is gorgeous as well! 
*filbert* - 3/10 - he’s cute.


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 30, 2021)

@bestfriendsally

10/10 Marshal: I have him in my town, and old town. Absolutly adore him and his little tail wiggle. He followed me to my side island as my first Smug

9/10 Rudy: I have him in a side town, hes pretty cute, I love how he runs around, also has nice coloring

10/10 Poppy: my partner in crime, little trouble maker on my old island, and the queen on pocket camp. She caused alot of trouble on my old island,

Jakey (Jacob): 9/10  I actually really like him. Hes super cute, his coloring very bright. I've got a huge soft spot for him

Blanche: 7/10 I really like her coloring, and her japanese design is one of my favorites out of them.

Sally: 8/10 I like Sally'ss coloring, but she also considers me her best friend. Though normal is still my least favorite. But shes a sweetheart

Ketchup: 7/10 I like ducks, Ketchup was also a favorite of mine for a while. I have a sticker of her (Though I hate ketchup as a food irl)

Pashmina: 9/10 I like her alot, not my favorite goat but I like her. I like her design, outfit. But hands down my favorite sisterly

Lobo: 2/10 Cant get past those eyes, he kinda looks like Wolfgang's dad (Not that that's bad). I did have him on my island, but he didnt last long,

Marina: 5/10 not a fan of the octos, besides one, dont get me wrong, shes cute, but not a favorite.

(Do I gotta put in my own villagers now?


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 30, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> my villagers at the moment :>  :
> 
> pashmina, rudy, jakey, marina, marshal, lobo, sally, ketchup, blanche & poppy *i was gonna move her out for goldie.. but then she gave me a
> blue Old Commoner's Kimono... so now i don't want her to go... *
> ...




1. Pashmina - 8/10 - super cute sisterly villager with such sweet expressions. My favorite goat villager.
2. Sally - 7/10 - I really like her down to earth look, and her coloring. I have never had a squirrel villager but I think she would be one of the top contenders for me.
3. Rudy - 6/10 - really cute but not quite among my top jock designs.
4. Marina - 6/10 - very cute, but I find her light pink on pink on pink a little bland. But also think I was biased by my husband not liking her on his island (he thought she was boring.)
5. Poppy - 5/10 - with both her and molly I have sort of hang up. I realize they are both super cute, but something about them comes off for me a little too polished or something and I just can’t get it excited about them.
6. Marshal - 5/10 - but not my favorite.
7. Ketchup - 5/10 - cute, but I am not really a fan of many of the villagers who look like food.
8. Blanche - 4/10 - I want to like her more than I do, but despite my best efforts (and a friend who thinks she is really cute) Idon’t love her face design (I think it is her eyes?) it just does not come across as very expressive to me. Her house interior is pretty though.
9. Jacob - 4/10 -  I want to like him, because I like his colors. But though I like the beady eyes on some villagers, his look very small in his face, and I dunno, it feels like something is missing.
10. Lobo - 4/10 - my favorite of the cranky wolves, but I am not a fan of the wolves or the cranky personality, so still not high on my list. I think he is definitely underrated among the wolves though.

thanks for sharing  Interested to see how you rank villagers too! Always nice too see how varied people’s opinions are!

@CylieDanny you don’t have to list your villagers, but you can!


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 30, 2021)

Here's my current side island, or jock central, crew. Never mentioned them before:

Wart Jr
Punchy
Tom
Bob
Rudy
Hamlet
Dom
Ribbot
Zell
Snake

Soo many jocks-

I change them up now and then. Still not completely settled. Though this might just be the final ten, I've had them all, but Ribbot, for awhile


----------



## PacV (Jun 30, 2021)

Wart Jr: 8/10 I used to have him in City Folk and i remember enjoying his presence in my Town back then. Also his eyes.

Punchy: 10/10 He's the best, never doubt it.

Tom: 8/10 The face makes you think he's evil. Then again he turn put to be such a nice villager. Also, he reminds of Moe, maybe is his Dad?!?! (Just kidding).

Bob: 10/10 Does somebody says Bob?!?! The first Anima Crossing Villager ever created?!?! The most chilling Cat ever!?!? Did i need to say more?

Rudy: 10/10 The red nose cat! Rudy the Red-Nosed Cat Had a very shiny nose And if you ever saw it You would even say it glows...

Hamlet: 10/10 I used to have him in New Leaf but i forgot his birthday and he just left. He was the best Jock to have in my old town and i have to forgot his birthday... Neat...

Dom: 10/10 I found this guy really cool and i can understand why he's so popular. I found him the other day in a Mystery Island (don't invite him tho).

Ribbot: 8/10 Starter in my first New Leaf Town. The best frog and a robot. Never get rid of him, he's great!

Zell: 9/10 I never have him before, but his colors (black and white) make him look just great. Also, his expression.

Snake: 10/10 Genji's rival (at least in my mind). Also, his face.

My Villagers:

1: Punchy.
2: Lucky.
3: Octavian.
4: Lou.
5: Pietro.
6: Tia.
7: Molly.
8: Vivian.
9: Ruby.
10: Phoebe.


----------



## TheWildShadow55 (Jun 30, 2021)

PacV said:


> Wart Jr: 8/10 I used to have him in City Folk and i remember enjoying his presence in my Town back then. Also his eyes.
> 
> Punchy: 10/10 He's the best, never doubt it.
> 
> ...


Punchy: 8/10, he's a great lazy cat villager in my opinion and I wish I had him, but I personally like Bob a little better since he's more colorful.

Lucky: 9/10, a unique one! I like his eye and the fact he actually has somewhat of a backstory, but the idea of a hurt dog makes me a bit sad.

Octavian: 10/10, so colorful and the octopi look so nice to me, especially in NH. Be glad you have him!

Lou (Louie for the Americans/UK players): 6/10, the fact he's loosely based on Luigi in the older games is interesting but he's kinda bland. I'm not a big fan of the gorilla villagers tbh.

Pietro: 10/10, oh Pietro. I really do not like clowns but I can't help but really like Pietro for almost no reason, he's another villager I wish I could have potentially. I've also seen him in some really nice animal crossing animations (PLEASE check out videos made by Densle they're so good).

Tia: 10/10, SHE'S LITERALLY A TEA KETTLE SHE'S SO COOL!!

Molly: 6/10, not a bad villager but I just find her bland for some reason.

Vivian: 7/10, I've actually never seen her until now but I like her color scheme! She looks like she'd be rude though.

Ruby: 10/10, I had Ruby in my NL town and man I wish I could get her back, her house in NH is super cool looking and I love her design.

Phoebe: 9/10, also never heard of her until now but she's so pretty and her house is AWESOME

Anyone can rate my villagers if they want:
1. Astrid
2. Bob
3. Bianca
4. Charlise
5. Curt
6. Dom
7. Henry
8. Pompom
9. Poppy
10. Opal


----------



## xara (Jun 30, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> pashmina, rudy, jakey, marina, marshal, lobo, sally, ketchup, blanche & poppy *i was gonna move her out for goldie.. but then she gave me a
> blue Old Commoner's Kimono... so now i don't want her to go... *



*pashmina* - 7/10 - one of my absolute favourite goat/uchi villagers! i had her on my island for a while as well, and i loved having her! she’s adorable and even has a pretty nice interior!
*rudy* - 10/10 - what a precious angel he is . i have @Dunquixote to thank for just how much i’ve grown to love him over the last year, but i’ve always thought he was adorable. he’s the best jock villager imo!
*jakey* - 4/10 - i honestly forget that he exists a lot of the time aha, but his design is cool!
*marina* - 7/10 - aa she’s an absolute sweetheart! i had her on my island at one point and she was great company! i love her. 


Spoiler: keep an eye on her & poppy, though...









*marshal* - 5/10 - he’s cute! i had him on my island last year and liked having him around. he’s one of the only smugs that i like tbh. 
*lobo* - 4/10 - my second favourite cranky wolf! he’s super cute. ^_^
*sally* - 2/10 - i rated her earlier, but i’m not a huge fan of her tbh. sorry. >_<
*ketchup* - 6/10 - what a cutie! i love the food themed villagers so much, and she’s definitely a favourite of mine. ☺
*blanche* - 3/10 - she’s pretty! i actually ran into her yesterday while island hopping and considered inviting her.
*poppy* - 7/10 - i’ve had her as well, and she’s wonderful! not only is she adorable, she’s got a gorgeous interior as well, and she was even quick to give me her photo!


----------



## Hedgehugs (Jul 1, 2021)

TheWildShadow55 said:


> Anyone can rate my villagers if they want:
> 1. Astrid
> 2. Bob
> 3. Bianca
> ...



Astrid; 6/10; very interesting kangaroo, she gives me rock star vibes but her house interior gives me kidcore vibes lol. kinda wished she still had the star tee, though.

Bob; 7.5; bob's pretty cool. first villager created and his birthday is 1/1, that's so neat. i also love how his house interior has been consistent throughout every game. very very cool cat.

Bianca; 7/10; i've had her on one of my many islands, she was a pleasant stay. she's either my favorite or 2nd favorite tiger, it's her or bangle tbh.

Charlise; 6.5/10; always wanted her on my island but haven't done that yet, she's a sporty bear and if you know me i love sporty characters and bears, so with her i get best of both worlds. 

Curt; 6.5/10; curt's cool but i've never really been interested in the male bears. i do love the big bandaids on his forehead lol

Dom; 7/10; i think already rated dom but im too lazy to scroll up to see what i voted him, anyway, he's very cute, cutest jock prob.

Henry; 8/10; henry's very cool, my favorite male frog definitely. highkey has one of the best (probably the best i wouldnt be surprised) house interiors in the game, it's soooooooo good.

Pompom; 7.5/10; aahh i just moved her out like a few days ago now im sad  but i love pompom she was (still is) cute when i had her on my island. her house interiors nice but she was my starter peppy so i never got to saw it in game rip. her pink parka dress is iconic love it.

Poppy; 9.5/10 she's great... moving on.

jk jk. but yeah she's one of the best normals objectively, nice cute design (her pacman eyes are the best), nice colors (she looks like a strawberry shortcake i love it), nice green alphinist dress that fits her personality, has the education hobby which gives her rimmed glasses that make her look even cuter (can she even get any cuter?), a nice punny catchphrase ("nutty"), and a wonderful fall house interior... like you can't go wrong with having her on your island. my ONLY complaint is that im not the biggest fan of the cyan color inside her ears but it's not that bad of a problem... am i bias because she's on my island and is a permanent stay...? uhh, probably lol.

Opal; 7.5/10 oooh i kinda love opal, i like the little hime-cut hair piece she has but i really wished they committed to giving her full hair instead of just the piece. her new horizons picture/photo is absolutely lovely and so is her house interior. pretty solid elephant coming from someone who doesn't like the majority of them.

aaandd in case anyone new shows up here's my villager list again;

Agent S
Sally
Cally
Hazel
Pecan
Marshal
Sheldon
Static
Poppy
Filbert


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 1, 2021)

Hedgehugs said:


> Astrid; 6/10; very interesting kangaroo, she gives me rock star vibes but her house interior gives me kidcore vibes lol. kinda wished she still had the star tee, though.
> 
> Bob; 7.5; bob's pretty cool. first villager created and his birthday is 1/1, that's so neat. i also love how his house interior has been consistent throughout every game. very very cool cat.
> 
> ...



I don’t think I ranked your villagers yet. You got so many cuties .

Agent S: 7/10 - she’s pretty cute! I am undecided how I feel about the superhero theme. But regardless, I can see myself liking her more in time since I love most of the squirrels and I think she is cute regardless.

Sally: 8/10 - I admit that I used to not care for her since it kinda looked like she was wearing heavy eyeshadow or something, but I’ve seen enough screenshots and read enough comments to finally see past that and see how cute she is.

Cally: I forgot what I ranked her the other day. 6/10 - i can definitely see myself liking her even more than I do now. She isn’t my favorite squirrel but I still think she is pretty cute.

Hazel: 10/10 - I forgot my previous ratings. I love her - unibrow and all and her catchphrase too. I used to not like her but now—thanks to this community, she is one of the villagers that I’m really interested in.

Pecan: 10/10 - she is so pretty and cute! I saw her on one of LittleMissPanda’s islands and fell in love with her. I already was starting to have an interest in her, but meeting her up close made me appreciate her even more .

Marshal - 10/10 my favorite! I loved him since some time in NL, when I discovered his appearance didn’t match his smug personality. I love that sulky face, his catchphrase, those cheeks and soft fluffy tail. 

Sheldon - 7/10 he’s pretty cute and his house is one of the best (interior). The eyelid color bothered me a little but not too much.

Static - 10/10 - I love his colors and his expression on his face and have been interested in him for awhile. Was disappointed he had music hobby since I hate the cranky singing voice. 

Poppy - 10/10 another favorite thanks to this community. she looks so gentle and sweet. been interested in her for awhile now.

Filbert 10/10 - adorable! I have become very interested in him as well thanks to tbt. I like his color and his face is adorable .

My villagers are the same, but in case someone hasn’t ranked them and wants to:

Punchy
Rudy
Kiki
Raymond
Spike
Rosie
Merry
Judy
Sherb
Reneigh


----------



## *~ Croissant ~* (Jul 1, 2021)

Rank my villagers! 

10. Hazel
9. Pashmina
8. Marge
7. Kitty
6. Tia
5. Beau
4. Rolf
3. Julian
2. Roald
1. Apple

Ugh…now that I’ve ranked them I feel like I dont really like a lot of my villagers lol


----------



## xara (Jul 1, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> Here's my current side island, or jock central, crew. Never mentioned them before:
> 
> Wart Jr
> Punchy
> ...



*wart jr* - 2/10 - i don’t find him as ugly as other people do, but he’s not really a favourite of mine regardless.
*punchy* - 5/10 - a cutie! he’s one of the most  iconic villagers imo, and he’s actually two of my friends’ favourite villager, which makes him extra special to me. 
*tom* - 5/10 - i had him back in new leaf for a while and he now has a special place in my heart. he was so sweet and he’s adorable as well. i like to imagine him as moe’s grumpy older brother aha. 
*bob* - 5/10 - another iconic villager! i like him a lot and think he’s adorable. 
*rudy* - 10/10 - i’ll try not to ramble about him as i always do lol, but he’s one of my favourite villagers!! i love him with all my heart and would love to have him one day. he’s the only jock that i could see myself keeping permanently. 
*hamlet* - 0/10 - i’m honestly not a fan of his design or expressions at all. >_<
*dom* - 0/10 - his expressions irk me as well, but otherwise his design isn’t bad. definitely don’t really care for him, though. 
*ribbot* - 2/10 - he’s cool! i’m not a huge fan of the robot villagers for the most part, but i don’t mind him. 
*zell* - 6/10 - he was one of my favourite deer villagers in new leaf, and i still love him so much. he’s wonderful!
*snake* - 1/10 - don’t really like him, but his colour scheme is cool.


----------



## Hedgehugs (Jul 1, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Punchy
> Rudy
> Kiki
> Raymond
> ...



Punchy; 8/10; woah, i remember being a simp for this guy. but i can't be blamed too much this guy's great... but what did they do to this man's house interior.. i miss the blue set so much.   

Rudy; 7/10; he's 'ight design-wise, i do find it cool that he shares his birthday with isabelle and digby. but ooooh i really like his interior! i really wanna call him rudolph, his red nose is so prominent lol

Kiki; 4/10; uh, gonna be honest, kiki kinda scares me haha, it's probably the mouth and lack of eyebrows that puts me off. though this is me just looking at her nookipedia page, im sure if i actually saw her in-game i would rate her higher.

Raymond; 7/10; i think that's what i rated him before? anyway same as usual, kinda hated him because of how overrated he was but besides that i do think he's pretty cool.

Spike; 7/10; i mean, he literally has gold ear trips and horns, how cool is that? his interior is simple but sweet... though it made me think he was a jock for alittle bit lol, cranky fits him though.

Rosie; 10/10; *i c o n i c*. also she's a pisces (pisces symbol is a fish, get it because she's a cat and, uh and, cats like to eat--) and she's honestly the face of the peppy personality in general, when you think of the peppy personality type rosie is one of the first that comes to mind. you can thank the anime for that. anywhooo i love her design and im just noticing her catchphrase is "silly", i love that too. always wanted to have her on my island for alittle but never managed to do so, hmm, maybe one day.

Merry; 9/10; im remembering why i almost made a all-cats island instead of squirrels now lol they're all so good, anyway, merry is wonderful. love the double chin she has, it's cute 'n unique. also has a nice interior.

Judy; 7/10; rated already but i don't remember what i rated her and i don't think my opinion's changed much either, love the two-tone fur but the eyes i can't decide if i like or hate.

Sherb; 6.5/10; rated already... uh, he's okay? can't really say much for him because i just like his colors lol

Reneigh; 8/10; rated but i still love her, a pretty uchi and a clever name. me likey.


----------



## xara (Jul 1, 2021)

PacV said:


> My Villagers:
> 
> 1: Punchy.
> 2: Lucky.
> ...



*punchy* - 5/10 - rated him above. 
*lucky* - 10/10 - truly one of my favourite villagers of all time. i love how creative his design is and just,, love him a lot in general lol. i’m always secretly hoping to run into him whenever i go island hopping.
*octavian* - 6/10 - he was actually one of my first 10 villagers and i really liked having him! he’s super cool and is one of my favourite crankies as well. 
*louie* - 1/10 - he’s not the worst gorilla, but his face makes me a bit uneasy tbh.
*pietro* - 6/10 - he used to be one of the only villagers that i genuinely _hated_, but he’s really grown on me! i actually had him on my island for a while and enjoyed having him a lot. i’m glad that i finally gave him a chance.  i hate his interior, though LOL.
*tia* - 5/10 - she’s cute! i honestly prefer margie and other normals to her, but she’s still a sweetheart and is very adorable as well!
*molly* - 7/10 - what an absolute cutie!! i love her a lot and she’s by far my favourite duck villager!
*vivian* - 5/10 - a pretty gal! i actually had her on my island last year and she was great! i like the snooty wolves a lot. 
*ruby* - 5/10 - i didn’t use to care for her much, but she’s actually grown on me quite a bit and i’d love to have her on my island one day!
*phoebe* - 3/10 - she’s super pretty, but her interior is honestly a disaster.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jul 2, 2021)

kazujina said:


> Rank my villagers!
> 
> 10. Hazel
> 9. Pashmina
> ...



Hazel- 7/10. I have rated her before I'm pretty sure. I really quite like her now. I used to not be a massive fan of her,
Pashmina- 7/10. One of my favourite sisterly villagers. She is really cute. Although I don't like her house interior all that much.
Margie- 6/10- She's cute! The elephants aren't really a species I pay much attention too, but Margie is one of the cuter ones for sure.
Kitty- 7/10. I like her design a lot. I also really like her house. I have a friend, and Kitty is her all-time favourite villager. So I have gotten to know her from visiting my friends island so much XD
Tia- 8/10. I rate her higher than Margie, because I really like her. If I had to pick a favourite elephant, it would be her!
Beau- 6/10. I can't remember if I have rated this boi already. I like him, but he's kind of boring honestly. 
Rolf- 7/10. A good, nice looking tiger. I actually almost considered inviting him to my island at one point.
Julian- 10/10. He's one of my all time favourites. A king. 
Roald- 7/10. Would rate him higher if he wasn't a jock. I think he is SO cute, but the jockness puts me off. D:
Apple- 2/10. Meh, she kinda creeps me out and I can't figure out why.


----------



## ghostiexii (Jul 2, 2021)

*heres my villagers : )
_____________________*
*timbra
dom
pietro
flo 
freya
hopper
raddle
tank
tia*
*tutu*


----------



## CylieDanny (Jul 2, 2021)

ghostiexii said:


> *heres my villagers : )
> _____________________*
> *timbra
> dom
> ...


Timbra: 7/10 Oh I just looked up Timbra, and she has such a cute design. I'm not big on the sheeps, but shes cute!

Dom: 9/10 I have him currently, such a cutie. I love the play hobby, seeing him run around is just so cute

Pietro: 8/10 I like him. Hes not my favorite sheep, but I do like his look, and how his name matches!

Flo: 7/10 I like Flo, I've had her before, and shes nice. But penguins are my least favorite species

Freya 10/10 I had her, and really loved her! Such a pretty wolf, she kinda looks like me tbh.

Hopper 9/10 So hes the only penguin I'd ever have, and that's because I LOVE rock hopper penguins. He also has a cool design

Raddle: 10/10 I got lucky, now I want Raddle to match, since he wants to be a doctor. But I love this frog, I'd love to have him

Tank: 7/10 Hes cool, I really like the rhinos, and the leaf he has is adorable!

Tia 6/10 I just cant get over her design, I means it's really cute, and pretty. But not for me.

Tutu: 6/10, I havent seen much of her, or ever run into her. But people seem to like her, so she must be nice.


----------



## mangoseason (Jul 2, 2021)

timbra 10/10 I love a tanned sheep. I had her in acnl and she was always great to talk to
dom 5/10 Not for me. I don't like his cartoonish eyes
pietro 0/10 I'm sorry but...no clowns please
flo 7/10 Not sure about Flo. Never had her. 
freya 7/10 The wolf designs don't appeal to me. But Freya is cool
hopper 9/10 perpetually angry pegnuin. Nice!
raddle 10/10 distinct design! Would love to have on my island at least once!
tank 5/10 I have tank on my island and I wish he could leave. What's up with the leaf on the back of his head?
tia 8/10 cute design
tutu 8/10 huggable bear!


----------



## *~ Croissant ~* (Jul 2, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Punchy
> Rudy
> Kiki
> Raymond
> ...



Punchy - Is a 7/10 for me. He’s definitely overrated in my opinion, but has a solid design and will look cute anywhere. He is not deserving of a 10/10 though. There are much cuter Lazy villagers out there, especially those with more creative or interesting designs. 

Rudy - Rudy is an 8/10 for looks! What an adorably cheerful looking cat. I have never had him on my island before, and in fact have never seen Rudy in person, not even in New Leaf, but if I ever see him while island hopping, I’ll definitely invite him. He is one of the cuter jock Villagers I’ve seen.

Kiki - Perhaps a 4/10. Why do people want Kiki on their island? Not a sarcastic question, I’m actually curious. There are so many other cute normals out there, why choose Kiki? Okay, the more I stare at Kiki, the more she’s kinda cute, but why on God’s earth is her favorite sweater a green and red ugly Christmas sweater? It looks horrible with her coloring. I would invite her to my island if I wasn’t afraid she would default to her Christmas sweater at least twice a day. 

Raymond - Soo overrated. Why did people go crazy about Raymond? He’s like…a 6/10. Just a completely typical generic cat design in a suit. He looks like he’s trying to sell you used cars. Or he’s about to go tell on you to the authorities. Raymond looks like a narc/desk duty cop to me, and I find his hype to be so random. 

Spike - 4/10. He’s alright, I‘ve never seen Spike in person, but I’m pretty sure I wouldn’t enjoy him being all cranky on my island. I find the rhino villagers’ head to be too large for their bodies, and for some reason that bothers me. 

Rosie - 5/10. I dont like how Rosie’s eyes are always pointing sideways. I had her on my island before, and her lack of eye contact creeped me out.

Merry - 3/10. OKAY MERRY, I wanted to love her, I think everything about her is sooo cute, EXCEPT HER EYESS. Why is she always staring at something right above me? Do I have a demon sitting on my shoulders? Is that what she keeps smiling at? I had Merry on my island once, but I got so creeped out by her that I had to let her go. 

Judy - 7/10. Adorable design, but the eyes don’t work for me. However, I would love to have her on my island.

Sherb - 7/10. Sherb‘s a pretty popular cutie. I would invite him to my island, however the goat designs aren’t my favorite.

Reneigh - 7/10. She’s gorgeous. But her haircut reminds me of Kim kardashian’s mom.


----------



## xara (Jul 2, 2021)

TheWildShadow55 said:


> Anyone can rate my villagers if they want:
> 1. Astrid
> 2. Bob
> 3. Bianca
> ...



*astrid* - 3/10 - i‘ve never had her before, but i like her! she’s got a cool design. 
*bob* - 5/10 - rated him yesterday, but i like him as well. he’s adorable and is one of the most iconic villagers imo!
*bianca* - 4/10 - she’s really pretty! i actually ran into her while island hopping the other day and considered inviting her. she’s my favourite tiger villager. ^^
*charlise* - 1/10 - i’m not really a fan of her design tbh.
*curt* - 4/10 - this is odd, but his design sort of reminds me of my dad?? i’m not really sure why, though lol, but it repels me from him a bit. but he’s not bad otherwise, and is actually quite cute!
*dom* - 0/10 - rated him yesterday as well, but his expressions irritate me for some reason.
*henry* - 1/10 - had him on my island last year, and i couldn’t wait for him to move out lol. i don’t mind his design at all, but he’s definitely not a favourite of mine.
*pompom* - 3/10 - not my favourite of the peppy ducks, but she’s still quite cute! i like her. 
*poppy* - 10/10 - rated her yesterday, but she’s one of my favourite normal villagers! i had her on my island a while ago and thoroughly enjoyed having her. she’s adorable, has a really pretty interior and was even quick to give me her photo!
*opal* - 2/10 - i don’t hate her, but she’s never really appealed to me.


----------



## Hedgehugs (Jul 2, 2021)

kazujina said:


> Rank my villagers!
> 
> 10. Hazel
> 9. Pashmina
> ...



Hazel; if i were being biased then a 1000/10 but taking off my simp glasses.... 8/10? iconic catchphrase, loveeeee her colors and a big fan of the uni-brow but i can't blame if some people arn't cultured don't like it. imo it makes her unique and ofc really adds to the signature catchphrase. I kinda like her NH house interior but it could be more i suppose.

Pashmina; 7/10; looking at her more now, it's making me realize i don't like goat mouths/chins lol. it looks super wierd imo. other than that, i really like everything else about her (her cyan horns im neutral on tho)

Margie; 8/10; iconic (because anime). i love her catchphrase and eyes. everything else im neutral on but the things i listed carry her for me lol

Kitty; 6/10? used to have a higher opinion on her but the more i look at her the less i like her design? i don't know. why is she wearing pajamas as her default outfit lol.

Tia; 8/10; so cute! she's unique and i love that. i especially like her blue hand/feet tips + her tail. i just like her and that's all i have really to say.

Beau; 7/10; he's nice i guess? the nature hobby REALLY fits him. but i don't really care for him besides that? he's 'ight.

Rolf; 9/10; dude looked SUPER scary in pervious games but nintendo softened him up... don't know if i like or hate that, the scary look fitted him lol (but then again, the whole cranky personality got softened up too sooooo). anyway, i pretty much like everything about him. nice design, nice catchphrase, and a cranky with the fitness hobby is always a plus. his house interior is okay.

Julian; 7/10;_ fabulous_ but that's all i really have to say. cute catchphrase and nice interior but im neutral on his design.

Roald; 8/10; i keep forgetting this guy is a jock and not a lazy lol. i like his design, nice catchphrase, and has an amazing interior. glad the guy's such a big meme.

Apple; 7.5/10; ooh, i had her on my very first island, she was nice to have around. her eyes freaked me out but that kinda added to her charm, ya know? has a cute and very fitting design and house interior.


----------



## xara (Jul 2, 2021)

kazujina said:


> Rank my villagers!
> 
> 10. Hazel
> 9. Pashmina
> ...



*hazel* - 4/10 - i ranked her yesterday/the other day, but i of course can’t remember what i gave her lol, so i gave her a 4! she’s very cute though, and is one of my favourite uchi villagers! her catchphrase is also iconic!
*pashmina* - 7/10 - aaa i love her as well! i had her on my island earlier this year, and she was absolutely lovely to have! she’s so cute, and i like her interior as well! 
*margie* - 10/10 - i’ve currently got her on my island and have for a while, and i love her so, so much. she’s absolutely gorgeous and is one of my permanent villagers. she deserves way more love! 
*kitty* - 4/10 - she’s cute! i don’t believe i’ve had her since my new leaf days, but i like her!
*tia* - 5/10 - rated her yesterday, but i think she’s adorable. 
*beau* - 10/10 - my #1 favourite villager for so many years who i still adore with all my heart! he’s adorable and is the sweetest lil guy. i’m so happy to have him on my island. 
*rolf* - 4/10 - not bad, but not really a favourite of mine. i actually ran into him a few times while island hopping the other day, and i believe that i had him in new leaf as well lol.
*julian* - 6/10 - he’s gorgeous! i love his design and his interior as well! definitely one of my favourite smug villagers. 
*roald* - 4/10 - he’s cute! i always forget that he’s a jock villager though, since he seems so much like a lazy at first glance xD.
*apple* - 2/10 - she was one of my favourites back in new leaf, but now i honestly think she’s a bit creepy. i’d really love to get to know her again one day, though. >_<

and that’s okay! you have no obligation to keep any of your villagers if you don’t like them as much as you thought you did. getting to move in and know new villagers is one of the best parts of the game imo.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Jul 2, 2021)

ghostiexii said:


> *heres my villagers : )
> _____________________*
> *timbra
> dom
> ...


I love doing these! So I rank them from least favorite to most favorite. 10 is least, 1 is most.

10. Pietro - I am terrified of clowns. And he really creeps me out. So bad. D:
9. Timbra - Just looks very odd to me. Colors are way off and clash in my eyes.
8. Dom - Not entirely sure why, I'm just not a fan of his at all.
7. Freya - She's actually the only wolf that I could easily turn down. But she's still a wolf and better than the three that are above her!
6. Flo - Not terrible by any means, just an odd duck out. Haha! Nah, she's cool, I wouldn't mind having her on my island at all.
5. Tank - Again, not bad, and I would definitely take him. Rhinos are pretty dope, save for maybe one or two. He'd be chill for sure on my island!
4. Tutu - Oh my gosh, just look at her! If ever there was Animal Crossing's version of "mama bear" this would be her. Just so sweet looking and I can totally picture her calling you sweetheart and just treating you like her kid.
3. Raddle - Okay, he's a cool frog. I didn't like him before, but ever since the pandemic, like come on. Definitely rad.
2. Hopper - I would looooove to have Hopper on my island at some point! He's the epitome of penguins, with his hair and everything. Yes! So cool!
1. Tia - She is the sweetest little tea cup elephant ever! Like oh gosh, I could just hug her and skip with her all day long I swear. So precious.

Anybody can feel free to rate my villagers! I'll list them in order from my least favorite to my most favorite.

Snooty
Octavian
Chevre
Kidd
Agnes
Teddy
Rodeo
Flora
Merry
Fang


----------



## xara (Jul 2, 2021)

ghostiexii said:


> *heres my villagers : )
> _____________________*
> *timbra
> dom
> ...



*timbra* - 4/10 - i didn’t use to care for the sheep villagers all that much, but they’re slowly growing on me! i like timbra, i think she’s pretty and her colouring is nice! she also kind of looks like she could maybe be frita’s snooty older sister or cousin. 
*dom* - 0/10 - rated him above, but his expressions irk me. his design isn’t too bad otherwise.
*pietro* - 6/10 - rated him yesterday, but i like him a lot! he used to be one of the only villagers that i genuinely hated, but he’s grown on me quite a bit and after having him on my island, he’s one of my favourite smug villagers now. 
*flo* - 4/10 - she’s cute! i’d be down to have her on my island one day if i ever run into her. ^^
*freya* - 10/10 - oh, she’s so gorgeous! i had her on my island a few months ago, and she’s simply just the best. her colouring is lovely and i love her a lot! 
*hopper* - 2/10 - not really a favourite of mine, but he’s not bad either!  
*raddle* - 5/10 - he’s actually really cute! i thought he was a cranky villager for the longest time lol, but i’d love to have him one day!
*tank* - 1/10 - meh. i’ve never liked him much tbh. 
*tia* - 5/10 - rated her above, but she’s cute.
*tutu* - 3/10 - she’s cute! i honestly used to overlook her, but a video that i saw of her once really made me appreciate her more.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 3, 2021)

kazujina said:


> Rank my villagers!
> 
> 10. Hazel
> 9. Pashmina
> ...



1. Hazel - 10/10
2. Pashmina - forgot what I ranked her - 4/10
3. Marge- If you mean Margie - 6/10 (forgot what I ranked her). she has been growing on me thanks to @xara 
4. Kitty - 3/10 maybe lower. Don’t like villagers with a lot of makeup. she is kinda pretty but just wish she had no makeup.
5. Tia 5/10 - also kinda growing on me.
6. Beau 4/10 - he’s okay. 
7. Rolf - 10/10 - I’m very interested in him thanks to @Rosch. Wasn’t a fan of any of the big cats but since Rosch had him in his profile pic for awhile, I got a bit fond of seeing Rolf’s face after awhile.
8. Julian  - 4/10 - I’d like him better if his eyelids were the same color as his skin and his eyes were open.
9. Roald 9/10 cute
10. Apple 7/10 cute. She has pretty cute expressions


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jul 3, 2021)

DarkSlayer1331 said:


> I love doing these! So I rank them from least favorite to most favorite. 10 is least, 1 is most.
> 
> 10. Pietro - I am terrified of clowns. And he really creeps me out. So bad. D:
> 9. Timbra - Just looks very odd to me. Colors are way off and clash in my eyes.
> ...



Snooty- 1/10. Really don't like the anteaters all that much. 
Octavian- 6/10. I like him, but he's not my favourite octopus.
Chevre- 8/10. I think I have previously rated her before, but not what I gave her. She is very pretty and I love her eyes. She has being a resident on my island before.
Kidd- 6/10. Don't really care for him, find him kinda bland. 
Agnes- 8/10. She is a really cute piggie! I really like her. 
Teddy- 10/10. I'm not the biggest fan of the jocks, but Teddy will always have my heart. I had him in my second New Leaf town and he was my favourite. Such a good boy.
Rodeo- 1/10. Nope. Don't do bulls with creepy eyes.
Flora- 6/10. I love that she's a flamingo! I think she's cute.
Merry- 10/10. Have rated derp cat previously, but I am still going to repeat myself and say that I love her and I have her on my dreamie list currently. 
Fang- 10/10. Have also rated. Not sure if I gave him a 10, but if I didn't he deserves one because he's perfect. He's also on my new dreamie list.


----------



## VernalLapin (Jul 3, 2021)

-


----------



## xara (Jul 3, 2021)

DarkSlayer1331 said:


> Snooty
> Octavian
> Chevre
> Kidd
> ...



*snooty* - 2/10 - oh, it’s nice to see someone have her! she’s not really a favourite of mine, but she isn’t bad at all. i also find it sort of funny that her name is literally her personality as well lol.
*octavian* - 6/10 - he was actually one of my first 10 villagers, and it was really nice having him! he’s super cool and is one of the best cranky villagers imo. definitely a favourite of mine! 
*chevre* - 5/10 - i actually had her on my island up until very recently, and i enjoyed having her! she’s super adorable, but hoo boy is she stubborn as hell LOL. it took me longer to earn her photo than it did with any of my previous villagers. i still love her, though. 
*kidd* - 2/10 - meh. i’ve never really cared for him, but he’s not bad!
*agnes* - 10/10 - xjksmks i love her sm!!! her design is so cute, and she’s one of my favourite uchi villagers! i’m definitely hoping to have her on my island one day. ^^
*teddy* - 4/10 - he’s adorable! the last time that i had him was in pocket camp lol, but i still really like him! he’s adorable. 
*rodeo* - 2/10 - i’m not a huge fan of his design, but he’s definitely not awful, either. he just doesn’t really appeal to me much. 
*flora* - 2/10 - i think she might actually be one of the few villagers that i’ve yet to ever have, but she’s pretty!
*merry* - 10/10 - i’ve always thought she was absolutely adorable, but thanks to @Dunquixote, she’s easily become one of my favourite villagers. she’s so precious! ^^ 
*fang* - 6/10 - he has such a simple yet beautiful design. i like him a lot!


----------



## mangoseason (Jul 3, 2021)

My current villagers:

Genji
Tipper
Cyrano
Raymond
Sprinkle
Katt
Sprocket
Flurry
Sherb
Broccolo


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 4, 2021)

DarkSlayer1331 said:


> I love doing these! So I rank them from least favorite to most favorite. 10 is least, 1 is most.
> 
> 10. Pietro - I am terrified of clowns. And he really creeps me out. So bad. D:
> 9. Timbra - Just looks very odd to me. Colors are way off and clash in my eyes.
> ...



Snooty: 3/10 I’m not a fan of the anteaters
Octavian: 6/10 - he’s okay. 
chevre: 2/10 - not a fan of the goats designs
Kidd: 4/10 his design is slowly growing on me
Agnes: 10/10 I think she is really cute even though I don’t like the pigs much either
Teddy: 3/10 I’m not a fan of a lot of the bears. He’s okay.
Rodeo: 2/10 I don’t like the bulls but I like his design the best. He could grow on me maybe
Flora 6/10 - she’s pretty cute!
Merry: 10/10 she’s one of my favorites
Fang: 3/10 - the wolves designs are okay. I think I may like his design the least though.



mangoseason said:


> My current villagers:
> 
> Genji
> Tipper
> ...



Genji: 10/10 I used to think he looked weird but now I see his cuteness and am interested in him 
Tipper: 1/10 - I don’t like her, but since I’ve had her (didn’t bond with her) and seeing some screeenshots of her and comments, I think she’s not as bad as I thought she was. I don’t like her eyes though.
Cyrano: 2/10 - not a fan of anteater villagers’ designs
Raymond: 10/10 one of my favorites.
Sprinkle: 8/10 I love her design
Katt: 7/10 another villager I used to not like but now like and am interested in her
Sprocket: 6/10 he’s pretty cool
Flurry: 5/10 she’s okay.
Sherb: 10/10 I love him
Broccolo: 7/10 he’s pretty cute!


----------



## xara (Jul 4, 2021)

VernalLapin said:


> Here’s my villagers, if anyone wants to rank/rate them!
> Roald
> Moe
> Gala
> ...



*roald* - 4/10 - i always mistake him for a lazy villager lol, but he’s adorable!
*moe* - 7/10 - he’s genuinely one of the sweetest villagers that i’ve ever met, both in new horizons _and_ new leaf. his interior is adorable as well, and he’s just amazing in general tbh. i love him a lot. ^^ 
*gala* - 3/10 - i don’t believe i’ve ever had her before, but she’s pretty and deserves way more love imo!
*mira* - 4/10 - i didn’t use to care for her much, but she’s grown on me quite a bit! i like that she has the vibes of a comic book superhero, and love how vibrant her design is. she’s super cool. 
*flurry* - 6/10 - she’s adorable! she always reminds me of an old friend, who once told me that she reminded him of his grandma for some reason LOL. 
*kabuki* - 3/10 - he’s cool! i like his design. ^^
*apple* - 2/10 - she was one of my favourites in new leaf, but now i don’t really care for her much. >_<
*bluebear* - 3/10 - she’s cute! i actually ran into her during my last island hopping session, and considered inviting her. 
*raymond* - 3/10 - he’s never appealed to me much, but he’s not bad.
*shari* - 3/10 - she’s cute! she actually would’ve been my starter uchi, had i not been resetting to have peaches as my native fruit.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 4, 2021)

VernalLapin said:


> Snooty: 4/10. There’s nothing about her that I really like. Not the worst, just a hard “meh”.
> 
> Octavian: 5/10. The least interesting of the octopuses for me. I find Zucker and Marina way more endearing so they overshadow Octavian in my opinion.
> 
> ...



Roald: 9/10 I think he’s adorable.
Moe: 8/10 - I love his colors. I used to think his eyes were a bit off putting but now they look fine to me.
Gala: 2/10 Not a fan of most pig villagers
Mira: 0/10 sorry. I don’t like her design at all
Flurry: 5/10 she’s okay
Kabuki: 5/10 he’s pretty interesting looking.
Apple: 7/10 she’s pretty cute. I love her shocked expression and distress.
Bluebear: 8/10 she’s adorable.
Raymond: 10/10 he’s one of my favorites. 
Shari: 3/10 she’s okay. I could grow to like her more.


----------



## xara (Jul 4, 2021)

mangoseason said:


> My current villagers:
> 
> Genji
> Tipper
> ...



*genji* - 3/10 - he’s not really a favourite of mine, but he’s cool! i like him a lot more than i use to. 
*tipper* - 5/10 - aa she’s adorable! she always makes me think of the time where a friend of mine thought she was a normal villager rather than a snooty aha, but i’d love to have her on my island one day. ^^
*cyrano* - 2/10 - i don’t care for his design much, but he’s not bad. 
*raymond* - 3/10 - rated him a post or two above.
*sprinkle* - 10/10 - one of my absolute favourite villagers! she’s so adorable and i even have her on my island as well . her interior’s not the greatest, though lol. 
*katt* - 6/10 - another favourite of mine! i know quite a few people think she’s ugly, but i personally think she’s adorable! i’d love to have her one day as well.
*sprocket* - 1/10 - my least favourite of the robot villagers. 
*flurry* - 6/10 - rated her a post or two above. 
*sherb* - 7/10 - he’s adorable! i had him on my island earlier this year, and he was lovely to have! he’s super sweet and has a nice interior as well. he’s definitely one of my favourites now! ^^  
*broccolo* - 2/10 - he’s cute.


----------



## VernalLapin (Jul 4, 2021)

-


----------



## *~ Croissant ~* (Jul 14, 2021)

DarkSlayer1331 said:


> Snooty
> Octavian
> Chevre
> Kidd
> ...



Snooty - 4/10 - He’s alright! Not the cutest for sure, but that is my personal opinion of the anteater types. I guess I would give him more points if his default shirt wasn’t that green shirt. I think it clashes with his coloring!

Octavian - 6/10 - I enjoy Octavian’s coloring a lot! But he looks waaay too angry so he loses points. Also loses points because his mouth is always open and it makes me uncomFortable.

Chèvre - 7/10 - I love chèvre! She’s an adorable normal, however she also lost a point for being kind of bland in general. And minus one more point because i think the goats’ mouths look like camel toes in the game.

Kidd - 8/10 - Okay he’s super cool and smoooth looking . Plus one point for being a cute lavender color, plus another point because he looks like he has a cool mustache.

Agnes - 4/10 - I don’t really enjoy Agnes. I had her on my island before, and I think i just really don’t like her coloring with all the black stripes. I think I would enjoy her more if she were a peppy rather than an uchi.

Teddy - 7/10 - Teddy is pretty cute! Not the cutest bear ever, I think I would enjoy his design more as a cub (but that’s kind of an obvious thing to say). I’ve never had him before but I wouldn’t mind adopting him If i saw him!

Rodeo - 7/10 - Rodeo mostly gets points for having such a unique and intense design. I came across him once at a mystery island and I thought he looked really cool, but his aggressive design personally wasn’t for me! But yeah, he’s really cool!

Flora - 8/10 - Never seen Flora in person yet, but she seems so cute! I love her derpy cute expression. I would definitely love to have her on my island.

Merry - 5/10- I’ve ranked Merry before and I forgot what I gave her last time. I don’t like Merry because I don’t like how her eyes are always looking up. It’s just a personal thing.

Fang - 8/10 - He’s gorgeous. I have him on my island too! I love how he’s really pretty and androgynous looking. I like dressing him up kinda fancy because he looks great. He’s not a 10 though because he is a bit basic!




ghostiexii said:


> *heres my villagers : )
> _____________________*
> *timbra
> dom
> ...



Timbra - 6/10 - I find her design to be kinda loud and distracting, but she gets points for being a sweetie  

Dom - 9/10 - I love him! Never had him before, but I love his design and his eyes. He looks so cuddly. I would definitely adopt him if I get a chance. 

Pierre - 10/10 - One of my favorite villagers. He was a permanent resident in my new leaf town. I dont have him yet on NH since his house design doesn’t really match my theme, but I miss having him around. Bonus points for being a smug .  My favorite part of his design is the tear on his face.

Flo - 4/10 - She’s alright. Minus points for her kris Jenner haircut. She’s just a bit too edgy for me. 

Freya - 7/10 - Gorgeous color and design (which is pretty easy all the wolf villagers) and I love her frosty eyeshadow. Minus a point because I dont like her name - it sounds really outdated and old fashioned and doesn’t suit her looks IMO. 

Hopper - 7/10 - I like Hopper and I think his design is really cool. He’s like a cuter more palatable version of Rodeo IMO. 

Raddle - 5/10 - gets points for being a very unique design. Minus points because I think he’s pretty creepy. 

Tank - 8/10 - Awww tank is so Cute! He looks like a good boy  I love all my good boy jocks. 

Tia - 8/10 - I have Tia on my island too. I love her beautiful delicate porcelain design and I enjoy having her around. She’s doesn’t get a perfect score for being a bit basic.

Tutu - 8/10 - Never had her on my island before but she looks cuddly and adorable. Plus one point for her heart sweater. I would love to adopt her one day!


----------



## mochacake (Jul 15, 2021)

here are mine (it's an all-cat island!)

*raymond
punchy
kabuki
katt
lolly
felicity
ankha
tangy
merry
kiki*

i don't have a jock... i just like the peppies and normals too much


----------



## Stikki (Jul 15, 2021)

Gonna put my current line up in, though many of them will be leaving over the next few weeks, starting with Blanche, who is currently in boxes. Probably my saddest goodbye so far as I always loved her design, just her house won't fit my new plans :'(

1. Flurry
2. Audie
3. Marshal
4. Raymond
5. Apollo
6. Shari
7. Blanche
8. Marcie
9. Broccolo
10. Bud

I will update my list once all the changes have happened. Quite sad really, as I was fairly settled on that line up. But I need houses that will work and can't build them all a private rural area haha.


----------



## Stikki (Jul 16, 2021)

mochacake said:


> here are mine (it's an all-cat island!)
> 
> *raymond
> punchy
> ...


Raymond - 9/10 - I have him too and I like his design, expressions and style.

Kiki - 8/10 - I think I just have a soft spot for black cats tbh.

Katt - 7/10 - I had her in NL and while I didn't like her at first (thought she looked too sneaky and rude) I warmed to her a lot and grew to actually like her.

Tangy - 6/10 Not personally had her, but she seems all cheerful and perky if I run into her elsewhere. However I am not sure if I like the food based villagers or not, it's up and down for me.

Merry, Felicity and Lolly all get 6/10, cos they're cute designs. Hard to judge them further as I've not even met any of them.

Punchy - 4/10 cos it's creepy how much him and Tom look like Rover, though I think that could be a fun story, like they're all related somehow. I wish ac would have more relatives.

Ankha 3/10 cos I've just never liked her much haha

Kabuki 2/10 for the same reason, but with the added bonus of being a bit creepy.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 16, 2021)

Stikki said:


> Gonna put my current line up in, though many of them will be leaving over the next few weeks, starting with Blanche, who is currently in boxes. Probably my saddest goodbye so far as I always loved her design, just her house won't fit my new plans :'(
> 
> 1. Flurry
> 2. Audie
> ...



1. Flurry
7/10 - She's actually very cute, she was one of my island's OG villagers.

2. Audie
8/10 - I currently have her and while she's adorable I've started to like her a bit less because of her house exterior. Peppies honestly get on my nerves a little too.

3. Marshal
7/10 - Never had marshal, but he's pretty cute.

4. Raymond
10/10 - Currently one of my favorites.

5. Apollo
8/10 - I haven't had or seen Apollo since Wild World. Miss him, honestly.

6. Shari
3/10 - Don't really like monkeys but she's one of the better ones.

7. Blanche
7/10 - She's actually a really good looking villager too, ones I've definitely overlooked.

8. Marcie
5/10 - Pretty neutral about her.

9. Broccolo
1/10 - Don't like mice villagers at all.

10. Bud
4.5/10 - He's a villager I've had in almost every series at some point, and he was always one of the ones I got close with. 

_____________________________________

My lineup is currently:

Diana
Wolfgang
Raymond
Beau
Whitney
Audie (might have her leave at some point)
Julia (want gone)
Merengue (want gone)
Flo (want gone)
Fang


----------



## mangoseason (Jul 16, 2021)

Diana 10/10 too pretty

Wolfgang 3/10 I don't like the wolves but Wolfgang is okay-ish

Raymond 3/10 I had him for a bit and he DID look like a car salesman

Beau 7/10 I like him as part of a set with Fauna

Whitney 8/10 like I said above but Whitney is too pretty so I imagine her as a snow fox sometimes

Audie 5/10 not sure about Audie to be honest...

Julia 9/10 I love her anime eyes!

Merengue 5/10 I'm okay with Merengue. I wouldn't adopt her but if she appeared on my island I'd keep her around for a while

Flo 7/10 She looks judgmental but not bad as a penguin

Fang 5/10 I thought Fang was a girl when he moved to my new leaf town. His purple eyeliner is a great look though.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jul 17, 2021)

So for all of these I both Ranked them, the traditional way in terms of how much I like them/ how likely I would be to invite them to my island and Rated them out of 10, which seems to be the new things. All opinions are my own and not meant to make anyone feel and about their villagers. The great thing about having 400 villagers is seeing what different taste everyone has. Thanks for sharing everyone!



mochacake said:


> here are mine (it's an all-cat island!)
> 
> *raymond
> punchy
> ...



1. Kiki - 8/10 - love Kiki, she’s cute, she’s just a bit quirky, and she’s simple yet stands out among the normals. I had her previously and gave her to a friend who still has her. She’s one I would consider inviting back though.
2. Kabuki - 10/10 - I know I ranked him higher than Kiki, who I rated higher. And it is because when I had him, through great island hopping luck early on, I expected to keep him forever. Unfortunately I just didn’t really click with him, which now realize is probably cause the cranky voice bothers me. However, I still think his design is one of the best in the game. He’s gorgeous and perfect.
3. Tangy - 7/10 - I don’t really like food villagers much. But she is an exception. She’s so cute and her house is one of my favorites in the game.
4. Merry - 7/10 - adorable. Love her little fangs and silly baby face.
5. Felicity - 6/10 - she’s super cute, though for whatever reason I find her slightly less exciting than some of the other peppy cats. Still really great though and feel if I ever had her on my island her ranking might go up.
6. Raymond - 5/10 - he’s a solid villager. Obviously much beloved. I have him now on my second island and though he is definitely not permanent, or my favorite smug, he has charm. I really dislike his house interior, even though I understand the reason for it.
7. Lolly - 5/10 - cute, nothing against her. She’s not my favorite but wouldn’t hate having her around.
8. Ankha - 5/10 - the first snooty I ever came across. She’s neat and I like her pouty face. Her level of theming is a bit to heavy for me. I would feel like she did not fit in.
9. Punchy - 5/10 - I feel bad he is so low on the list. I like him, primarily because I associate him with the lovely @Dunquixote! I have never given him enough of a chance I think, because there are so many cats I like. But I probably should.
10. Katt - 3/5 - it seems strange, even to me, considering how much I love and adore Tabby, but I have never found Katt’s design appealing. I think it is that her eyes look like glasses pretending to be eyes. However, I would like to giver her a chance to win me over, as I have a soft spot for a loveable weirdo.




Stikki said:


> Gonna put my current line up in, though many of them will be leaving over the next few weeks, starting with Blanche, who is currently in boxes. Probably my saddest goodbye so far as I always loved her design, just her house won't fit my new plans :'(
> 
> 1. Flurry
> 2. Audie
> ...



1. Flurry - 8/10 - despite having my least favorite color palette, and my original intention to only keep her short term, I grew to really love Flurry. She’s so cute, and of course I love the hamsters and find them one of the most fun species to dress up. I kept her for over a year, and I still may one day bring her back to my island someday. So I guess she really did win me over.
2. Shari - 7/10 - I think she is a great uchi, especially for those who don’t like the abrasive was they have at times. Something about her clueless expression made the uchi personality come off as much more sweet but dense than rough around the edges to me. She’s really cute, and I like her yellow paws.
3. Broccolo - 6/10 - he’s very cute and I like his house. His catchphrase is hilarious and amazing. Of all the mice he is one of the ones I would be most likely to invite.
4. Raymond - 5/10 - also ranked above. Solid, nothing against him.
5. Bud - 5/10 - initially strongly disliked him, because I do not like the villagers with goatees. But I love his colors and his house and the sort of sunshiney beachy vibes, so I have come to like him more.
6. Marshal - 5/10 - I like Raymond a bit more, but these two are fairly similar in my estimation. He’s also solid, decently cute. He has a much much better house interior than Raymond.
7. Blanche - 3/10 - I feel like I should like her, but something about her design just doesn’t work for me. I think it is the eyes. I don’t dislike her though.
8. Marcie - 3/10 - my opinion on kangaroos has improved, but they are still not a favorite species. Marcie is cute but at the same time I feel like something is missing from her face?
9. Audie - 3/10 - not a fan of wolves or the workout hobby or her sunglasses on head. I think her house is wonderful, inside and out, and wish I could give it to a villager I liked better. Her coloring is also nice.
10. Apollo - 1/10 - I don’t know what it is, but I just have a very strong aversion to him. Plus he is a cranky.




Sanaki said:


> My lineup is currently:
> 
> Diana
> Wolfgang
> ...



1. Flo - 7/10 - I think she is both cute and cool, I like her eyes. Would consider inviting her if I ever found her.
2. Beau - 6/10 he is cute but basic to me. I find him a little forgettable, but face to face find him quite cute. (Is it just that my mind is going?)
3. Raymond - 5/10 - as I said above. I have him and he is alright, nothing against him. He’s fairly cute, but has not clicked for me
4. Julia - 5/10 - my friend really loves her. She is cute. I think she should be a peppy instead of a snooty, which would make me like her more
5. Merengue - 3/10 I find her design too sickly sweet and it feels overdone to me. She is still cute-ish though. I do like that they made a rhino into this super cutest cream puff, as they are an underrated species who don’t generally get enough love.
6. Audie - 3/10 - as I said above, not a fan of the wolves or the workout hobby, or default sunglasses on head. Her house is really great though and her color is pretty.
7. Wolfgang - 2/10 - see above regarding wolves. His coloring is nice but cranky is my least favorite personality.
8. Whitney - 2/10 again, wolf, sorry. I really do not like the colorless or winter pastels color palette villagers. Snooty is fairly close to cranky personality wise for me.
9. Fang - 1/10 - sorry, I know he is popular but he would be one of my 10 least favorites
10. Diana - 1/10 - again, sorry. I gave her one because zero seemed mean. She’s one of my least favorites and I really avoid her at all costs. But luckily she’s got tons of fans and doesn’t need me.

so…seems like we have very different taste in villagers . Which is okay! I hope I didn’t make you feel bad about your choices, because of course you should like who you like! (And my opinions are probably the weird ones…)


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 18, 2021)

mochacake said:


> here are mine (it's an all-cat island!)
> 
> *raymond
> punchy
> ...



1. Raymond - 10/10 - I love him. I pay no attention to popularity. I love a lot of villagers who has a design that does not look like it goes with their personality. I also like he is a cat. His toothy grin melts my heart so much.

2. Punchy - 10/10 my favorite and BFF from NL and even now. I just love that smug, sassy expression even though he is a lazy cat. He also looks like a friend’s cat. 

3. Kabuki - 5/10 - he has an interesting design. I honestly have not made up my mind about him.

4. Katt - 6/10 (not sure how I rated her before) - I’m interested in her and definitely like her a lot more than I used to. Her design isn’t my favorite but I think it still is pretty good.

5. Lolly - 10/10 I love her! She would probably be the first villager I’d add if we had extra space. I have a soft spot for tabbies; one of my late cats was a gray tabby.

6. Felicity - 8 to 10/10 - I think she really is cute; I like Merry a bit more than her but still like her as well. 

7. Ankha - 10/10 she is one of my favorites. I love her design so much.

8. Tangy - 6/10 - she’s cute . got to protect her from @NefariousKing and his tangy conspirators

9. Merry - 10/10 one of my favorites. I love her little teeth and her bangs 

10. Kiki - 10/10 another of my favorites. I used to not like her until I adopted her in NL. She became a fast favorite. I love her squished black nose.



Stikki said:


> Gonna put my current line up in, though many of them will be leaving over the next few weeks, starting with Blanche, who is currently in boxes. Probably my saddest goodbye so far as I always loved her design, just her house won't fit my new plans :'(
> 
> 1. Flurry
> 2. Audie
> ...



1. Flurry - 5/10 - she’s pretty cute
2. Audie - 8/10 - I think she’s really pretty. She’s the only wolf I really have a strong opinion about
3. Marshal 10/10 - one of my favorites. I love how grumpy he looks; his catchphrase is cute too .
4. Raymond -10/10
5. Apollo - 4/10 - he’s okay
6. Shari - 2/10 don’t care for her much
7. Blanche - 5/10 - she is okay; I had her in Nl and I didn’t like her then because I didn’t want her and wanted her to move, but I think I’m over the “grudge” for the most part
8. Marcie - 0/10 Sorry. Don’t like villagers with lipstick and don’t like the kangaroos.
9. Broccolo - 7/10 he’s pretty cute
10. Bud - 0/10 I don’t like any of the lions.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jul 19, 2021)

Sanaki said:


> Diana
> Wolfgang
> Raymond
> Beau
> ...



You have so many cuties! 

Diana- 10/10. My queen. I had her in New Leaf, and became extremely attached to her. I have had on my old island as well. She is one of my top favourite villagers. 
Wolfgang- 10/10. My favourite wolf. He is my second all time favourite villager. So technically I should be rating him 100/10. Love him so much. Really miss having him on my new island, but he won't match my theme. 
Raymond- 3/10. This is the rating that I always give this cat. I don't see the appeal, and don't find him exciting or interesting. 
Beau- 6/10. I believe I have rated this boi in the past. He is very cute, but not my favourite. 
Whitney- 10/10. Everybody loves Whitney. She's a superstar. She was in the Animal Crossing movie, so she is naturally a queen. I love her design. If Wolfgang wasn't my favourite wolf, she would probably be it. 
Audie- 10/10. I'm dishing out so many 10's. But again, I'm obsessed with Audie. I had her on my old island twice, and I adore. Only thing is, I feel she should be a snooty rather than a peppy. Overall great house and design though. 
Julia- 7/10. Very pretty villager. I want to have her one day. I really like her colours. 
Merengue- 7/10. Another cutie. Had her in New Leaf. Wasn't absolutely crazy about her though. 
Flo- 3/10. Meh. Most of the penguins are cute, but I don't like Flo all that much for some reason. 
Fang- 10/10. Top tier boi as well. If it's not obvious, the wolves are one of my favourite species xD. No, but I love Fang. I have him at the moment and I don't know how I lived without him previously. He is so cute with his grandpa cranky personality.


----------



## xara (Jul 20, 2021)

mochacake said:


> here are mine (it's an all-cat island!)
> 
> *raymond
> punchy
> ...



i feel you... i like the peppies and normals too much myself haha. 

*raymond* - 3/10 - he doesn’t appeal to me much but he’s not bad, either!
*punchy* - 5/10 - a very cute lad! he’s two of my friends’ favourite villager, which makes him extra special to me. :’)
*kabuki* - 4/10 - i didn’t use to care for him much, but he’s definitely growing on me! 
*katt* - 10/10 - one of my favourite villagers! i know there’s quite a few people who think she’s ugly, but i’ve always found her to be absolutely adorable! i’d love to have her on my island one day. ^^
*lolly* - 10/10 - ten honestly isn’t a high enough number to explain just how much i love lolly lol. she’s so, so, _so_ adorable and is an absolute sweetheart as well!
*felicity* - 6/10 - she’s adorable! 
*ankha* - 4/10 - not really one of my favourites tbh, but she’s still very pretty and i like her a lot!
*tangy* - 10/10 - tangy was actually the very first villager that i ever met, so she gets bonus points for nostalgia haha. but regardless, she’s such a precious lil baby and i love her a lot! 
*merry* - 10/10 - so, so adorable! i love her. 
*kiki* - 10/10 - an automatic 10/10 for being a black kitty lol. she reminds me of my irl black kitty, so she gets bonus points for that, but she’s overall super cute and i have fond memories of having her in wild world.


----------

